# Dark Souls [PS3 & 360] [2011]



## Byakuya (Feb 1, 2011)

Dark Souls

*Platform(s)*: PS3, X360
*Genre*: Role-Playing Game
*Release Date*: 2011
*Developer*: From Software
*Publisher*: Namco Bandai


Saw this posted @ , Famitsu has some brand new info on the (spiritual) sequel to Demon's Souls. It'll be released in 2011 and will have more focus on exploration. 



> - This is the official title of what was previously Project Dark
> 
> - *This time they want to increase the amount of field exploration in the game.*
> - *All fields are seamless, so whatever you can see, you can reach and explore. If you see a fortress or castle walls in the distance, you can eventually get there.*
> ...


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## stavrakas (Feb 1, 2011)

Hell yes, another epic game coming out this year!


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 1, 2011)

This is fantastic news!


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 1, 2011)

It's also getting a 360 release, memos will change the title soon.


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 1, 2011)

Zhaan said:


> It's also getting a 360 release, memos will change the title soon.


Are you sure about this? Anyway really looking forward to this! I wonder if you actually invite someone now and play together. That would be awesome. Also does no dedicated servers mean that EU, NA, JP players can play together now? I hated that in Demons Souls EU players could only play with EU people.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 1, 2011)

The sequel to the game that kicked my ass


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 1, 2011)

Here's to hoping for manual save-points.


----------



## The World (Feb 1, 2011)

The trilogy will be Emo Souls Demon's Always Cry Souls Dark Demon Soul's.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 1, 2011)

lets hope i can sell my items this time, not necessarily for souls but for ways to buy shit


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 1, 2011)

Delicious.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 1, 2011)

Looking forward to this game the most this year.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 1, 2011)

I hope there is an easy mode. /pussy

At least it promises better diversity this time around. We'll see how that goes. Hopefully some of the things I hated in the last game are improved upon making it even more badass.


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 1, 2011)

Scan 

looking good. Need higher quality scan.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 1, 2011)

Welp, seems 2011's Game of the Year has been confirmed. 

Props for going back to a connected world approach ala King's Field.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 1, 2011)

100% confirmed.


Unless Diablo 3 does come out this year.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 1, 2011)

WANT.    

VERY MUCH.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 1, 2011)

Kinda makes me want to play Demon's Souls again, actually.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 1, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Are you sure about this? Anyway really looking forward to this! I wonder if you actually invite someone now and play together. That would be awesome. Also does no dedicated servers mean that EU, NA, JP players can play together now? I hated that in Demons Souls EU players could only play with EU people.



They said so at TGS last year, when the game was known as Project Dark. :3


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 1, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Kinda makes me want to play Demon's Souls again, actually.


I could fire up my copy and leave ya a rune


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 1, 2011)

Tachikoma said:


> I could fire up my copy and leave ya a rune


 I don't even know what that means anymore. 

I actually forgot most of the game already. I kinda remember how to play, but only kinda.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 1, 2011)

My save game is gone  I deleted some stuff accidentally a while back  (Killzone II, DS, Uncharted, soul calibur)


----------



## Proxy (Feb 1, 2011)

Actually fighting a dragon this time around? 

I hope there's more storyline, this time around, because, while short, Demon Soul's had some interesting characters and a nice story.

And from the looks of some of the screenshots, one of the characters is in spirit form.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 1, 2011)

^Dark Souls wont be in the same world as DS. Sony may do a DS 2 at some stage though.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 1, 2011)

This thread made me start playing demons souls again.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 1, 2011)

*Puts Demon Souls at top of Gamefly Queue*  I must prepare!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 1, 2011)

I hope I can buy a DLC machine gun to make the game easier.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 1, 2011)

Tachikoma said:


> ^Dark Souls wont be in the same world as DS. Sony may do a DS 2 at some stage though.



I should have been specific 

I'm hoping they do a second DS2, but in this case I was referring to the makers themselves. DS had a good story, albeit you had to scrape together some of the lore, so in this game I'm hoping they give a fleshed out story on top of great fighting, bosses, etc.


----------



## stavrakas (Feb 2, 2011)

Proxy said:


> Demon Soul's had some interesting characters and a nice story.



Dude I loved the game, but what?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2011)

Demon's Souls had a story?


----------



## Proxy (Feb 2, 2011)

stavrakas said:


> Dude I loved the game, but what?





CrazyMoronX said:


> Demon's Souls had a story?



King Allant, tempted by power, releases the Old One from its slumber. Because of that, its demons invade his and the other 6 lands.

Valiant heroes enter each land, with various purposes, some captured: Biorr, Yuria, some tainted: Astraea, Garl Vinland, and many died: Vallarfax, other nameless souls.

There's a bit more, like Selen Vinland looking for her brother, Yurt and his scheming and Mephistopheles and her plans. Not to mention the Maiden in Black. She has a connection to the Old One because she's able to lull it back to slumber.

All that aside, my favorite section of DS has to be 5-3. Saint Astraea's theme, Garl Vinland, and the environment itself was pretty cool, imo. Not to mention that you going there and facing them made me feel like a jerk for doing so.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2011)

I was being sarcastic.


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2011)

No you weren't. Don't lie. 

I bet this is Crazy during one of his Demon's Souls "Let's Play" sessions:

**chucks controller at screen* "FUCK THIS FUCKING GAME FOR MAKING ME DIE FOR THE FUCKING 300th FUCKING MOTHERFUCKING TIME! FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU~"*

Goes on like that for the next 10 mins until he finds another RPG to play.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 2, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I was being sarcastic.



The Interweb conceals many things


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2011)

The World said:


> No you weren't. Don't lie.
> 
> I bet this is Crazy during one of his Demon's Souls "Let's Play" sessions:
> 
> ...


Kind of, actually. Except I keep playing for about 3 hours, getting angrier and angrier, until I eventually throw the controller against the wall and furiously unplug the PS3, it not turning off fast enough to clear my mind of that terrible nightmare of a game.



Proxy said:


> The Interweb conceals many things


 It doesn't conceal my lust.


----------



## Jing (Feb 2, 2011)

Trailer.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2011)

New trailer, or old trailer?


----------



## Jing (Feb 2, 2011)

Were there any other trailers out for it before?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 2, 2011)

Saw the trailer and I just know this game is going to make me cry. It's going to frustate me to the point of tears, I'll buy it and I'll play it and finish it like I did with Demons Soul's but there will be tears. It looks amazing...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2011)

Yeah, there is one. I bet it's the same one, too.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 2, 2011)

It's new I think, it looks amazing but hard like too hard


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 2, 2011)

Fuck yeah, game of the year.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2011)

Yeah, that is a new one. Looks pretty damn difficult, I'd say, just by the giant, armored rhino monster.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 2, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, that is a new one. Looks pretty damn difficult, I'd say, just by the giant, armored rhino monster.



But that's a generic monster on the first level!


----------



## Proxy (Feb 2, 2011)

Great trailer. Looks like we're in for another challenge.

My fingers are ready


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2011)

Lyra said:


> But that's a generic monster on the first level!


   

Imagine the Boss Rhino at the end of that level. It'd be like that one in NIER, just 500,000,000x harder.


----------



## Jing (Feb 2, 2011)

Another little preview. No videos or anything just people talking about the demo.


----------



## Helix (Feb 2, 2011)

I feel like playing Demon's Souls now...


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 2, 2011)

^Me too...regret selling it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2011)

> The final area that we visited also happens to be the developer's favorite, and we can see why. It's nicknamed "Trap Road," and the entire dungeon is packed with booby traps and other fun ways to die. Deadly arrows will shoot out of nowhere, and the path is narrow, and the only way to get past is to weave through a row of swinging pendulum blades.


 
Okay, I don't want to play this anymore.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Feb 2, 2011)

...I thought Dark Souls was already the name of a Bleach DS game.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 3, 2011)

Awesome.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 3, 2011)

You have to fight that giant monster on a 1-inch platform while swinging pendulum axes and death arrows are shooting at you.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 6, 2011)

that sounds like the most epic fight in history


----------



## DideeKawaii (Feb 6, 2011)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh WoooooooooooooooooooooW! Can't wait to die 100 000 times playing the game!!

Great that it wont be level based but more of an overworld feel this time around!


----------



## Velocity (Feb 6, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Okay, I don't want to play this anymore.



Of course you do. The epicness of that level will make up for the fact you'll replay it dozens of times before you finally make it to the boss and get casually slaughtered... Sending you right back to the beginning.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 6, 2011)

Here's hoping there's no stage like _Tower of Latria_ in this game


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 6, 2011)

i like those stages, they were designed amazingly well, but i hate world 5, that stupid shit pie water swamp poison shitfest grrrr


----------



## Wicked (Feb 6, 2011)

This time around sticky white stuff should be useful


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Of course you do. The epicness of that level will make up for the fact you'll replay it dozens of times before you finally make it to the boss and get casually slaughtered... Sending you right back to the beginning.


Oh, fuck you!  And that's exactly what would happen. Then I'd be trying to get through that level again. 

Man, I better buy a separate controller for this game. I'm totally going to smash one of then in half and murder a small child with it.



Nova said:


> i like those stages, they were designed amazingly well, but i hate world 5, that stupid shit pie water swamp poison shitfest grrrr


 Yeah, that was a shitty shithole of shit. It had death ledges, shitty swamps, terrible monsters, ridiculous elevators--everything bad you could imagine.


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 7, 2011)

Now we get a Xbox copy fucking yeah lets just hope this game is better than Demon Souls.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2011)

Yes, let us hope it is better. More fun, less frustrating.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 7, 2011)

Nova said:


> i like those stages, they were designed amazingly well, but i hate world 5, that stupid shit pie water swamp poison shitfest grrrr



They were designed well, but I didn't like venturing too much in them. 

5-3 and 1-4 are probably my favorite stages. Saint Astraea and Garl Vinland were boss characters.

With 1-4, False King fight with a group is pretty fun.


----------



## ssjsuperman (Feb 7, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yes, let us hope it is better. More fun, less frustrating.



Isn't that the point of demons souls thats it so frustratingly hard thats its fun?


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Feb 7, 2011)

Do want! 

From the trailer, looks like this one is going to be more intense than Demon's Souls  

*Goes to play Demon's Souls*


----------



## FitzChivalry (Feb 8, 2011)

Saw the trailer to this and was thoroughly impressed. I heard Demon's Souls, while great, was an absolute bitch to play.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 8, 2011)

yes, yes it is.

hmm, i really liked 1-2/1-3/1-1. i though 3-1 was the hardest level, but the best designed, it was insane.  4 is fun for farming, but world 1 the best.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2011)

ssjsuperman said:


> Isn't that the point of demons souls thats it so frustratingly hard thats its fun?


 I guess. I don't see the appeal in that though. I am up for a good challenge in monsters and mayhem, but environmental dangers and idiotic memorization always pisses me off.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 8, 2011)

Nova said:


> yes, yes it is.
> 
> hmm, i really liked 1-2/1-3/1-1. i though 3-1 was the hardest level, but the best designed, it was insane.  4 is fun for farming, but world 1 the best.



Agreed on 3-1.

4 is good for farming, and it has the best weapon effect area with 4-3 using Stormruler.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 9, 2011)

This game is going to eat me alive, the only reason I was able to get through Demon's souls with my sanity was the fact that I watched walkthrough videos on youtube but with this I doubt I will be the same again


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 9, 2011)

The key with demon souls is you absolutely must stay patient on how you do things because if you don't then you'll probably need to buy a new TV and PS3.

By the way, whenever you beat old king don't you think his death scream is the personafication of ownage?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 9, 2011)

I never got to Old King. I stopped shortly after beating that fire boss and getting killed by that swamp monster thing and the chimera over and over again.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 9, 2011)

Dark Race? You silly Japs 

The False King is an epic boss. Wields Soulbrandt effortlessly and kills without mercy.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 9, 2011)

Proxy said:


> Dark Race? You silly Japs
> 
> The False King is an epic boss. Wields Soulbrandt effortlessly and kills without mercy.



That he does, good thing with my setup I can three shot him.


----------



## Jing (Feb 25, 2011)

A Q&A with the director.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 25, 2011)

Man, this needs to come out already.


----------



## Crimson King (Feb 26, 2011)

I want this now


----------



## Badalight (Feb 27, 2011)

I know people say Demon's Souls was hard but come on... it wasn't THAT hard.

I get easily frustrated at video games, and never did I feel extremely cheated while playing Demon's Souls. I never threw the controller down and stopped playing.

The bosses were actually for the most part MUCH easier than the levels themselves. The only bosses I even died against was the Towerknight in 1-2, the fire demon in 2-2, and the false king in 1-4. The rest I beat on my first try. (Well, Dragon God took a few tries too)

Unforgiving? no
Frustrating? sometimes
Rewarding? hell yes

I think the first had just the right amount of challenge. It was hard, yes it was. But it wasn't unbeatable, nor did I feel like when I got to that I'd be stuck there forever. I progressed through the game pretty soundly.

You have those OSHIT moments when you see a boss for the first time, but after maybe 2 or 3 deaths you'll learn exactly what you need to do to beat them. Also losing your souls didn't even matter by end game because of how easy it was to farm in the 4th area.

Demon Souls is probably my favorite next gen game, and I am hella looking forward to this successor.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 27, 2011)

its hard. it may not seem like its as hard as other hard games because its a much better game, in how it rewards you, but its definitely a great formula, very hard but very rewarding(and that rewarding part kind of makes it feel easier then it is)


----------



## Jing (Mar 4, 2011)

New images.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 4, 2011)

Definitely going to be picking this up, now that it's multiplat.

Hope it's just as great as its predecessor.


----------



## Talon. (Mar 4, 2011)

Daymn, the first one pissed me off so much.

So getting this.


----------



## Proxy (Mar 5, 2011)

Something tells me that wolf isn't going to be your spirit guide


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 7, 2011)

This game is gonna be epic. I can feel it.


----------



## Retsu (Mar 10, 2011)

The graphics were amazing in the first one and they look even more polished in this one.  There needs to be a 3D mode for this game as good as it looks.  I'm glad the last one was so successful.

I need to get a 3D TV but I'm not sure where to get one.  I think  and a couple of other places in my area.  Has anyone bought one yet and if so, where?  I still want to try Black Ops out in 3D.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 10, 2011)

It might also have better weapons.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 16, 2011)

Some scans...:3


*Spoiler*: __ 













This has the potential to be one of the best games of the year...but from the reveal trailer, that was totally obvious.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 16, 2011)

Hardest gameever? 


I'm gonna love to hate this game.


----------



## Proxy (Mar 16, 2011)

Just give me another character like Maiden in Black and Garl Vinland, and I'll be satisfied.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 16, 2011)

Nice to know it's going to be harder. I thought Demons Souls didn't live up to its difficulty hype.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 16, 2011)

It wasn't _hard_ hard, but it was tediously difficult. Memorizing shit is dumb.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 16, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It wasn't _hard_ hard, but it was tediously difficult. Memorizing shit is dumb.



If you don't like memorizing shit then I wonder how hard school was for you.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 16, 2011)

It was actually quite easy when I managed to do my homework. I just never did my homework.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 16, 2011)

I personally think memorizing things is very interesting. Its like its trying to challenge me with something and I don't like to back down from challenges.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 16, 2011)

I don't like how it forces you to memorize boss fights though. Map locations is okay, I guess, but bosses should just be hard.

If you memorize their patterns they are pretty easy. Where's the difficulty?


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 16, 2011)

Bring the pain baby.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Apr 4, 2011)

​



> Freedom To Explore
> Dark Souls creator Hidetaka Miyazaki explains that he wants create a "sense of chaos" in each of the game's locations. Each area, which has taken approximately six months to complete, will offer a "greater range of architecture types [than Demon's Souls.]"
> 
> Miyazaki explains more:
> ...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 4, 2011)

I will surprised when this game is actually easier than the first one.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Apr 4, 2011)

I can't wait, It reminds me of Monster Hunter...I love the challenge those game have to offer. Feels good when you complete a task. I still need to pre-order it!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 4, 2011)

I tried playing Monster Hunter but the controls turned me off quickly.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Apr 4, 2011)

It's great but yeah it can be annoying and frustrating sometimes, it's the game's fault for you dying since the camera and controls can be a bit clunky D:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 4, 2011)

Playing on a PSP probably doesn't help since I don't like the stick on that. I like using the D-Pad to move my character, not the camera.


----------



## Jing (May 10, 2011)

New trailer.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eqaysjKcw-g][/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2011)

Man I wish this game was out yesterday.


----------



## Esura (May 10, 2011)

Is there anything substantially different about this than Demon Souls? I did not care for Demon Souls.


----------



## stavrakas (May 10, 2011)

Esura said:


> Is there anything substantially different about this than Demon Souls? I did not care for Demon Souls.



Then you won't care for this game either. 

New trailer is awesome, when's it comming out?


----------



## TRI05 (May 10, 2011)

gahhhh there is a god!

i was dying for demon souls but didnt have a ps3.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 10, 2011)

Jing said:


> New trailer.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eqaysjKcw-g][/YOUTUBE]



 I'm very happy and nervous at the same time, this is going to be tough

My character will be magic user hopefully it won't be so tough but


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2011)

Esura said:


> Is there anything substantially different about this than Demon Souls? I did not care for Demon Souls.



Supposedly it will have a lot of things different.

It will be harder.
It will have different mechanics for equipment.
*It will be harder.*
*It will be harder.*
*It will be harder.*
*It will be harder.*


Other than that it should be very similar.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 10, 2011)

Only reason I was able to complete Demon's souls was because I quit the game everytime I died to stop the game from saving If I didn't do that I'd probably be in an iinsane asylum or something


----------



## Helix (May 10, 2011)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> My character will be magic user hopefully it won't be so tough but



I was a Royalist magic user in my first playthrough in Demon's Souls. It was so easy in the beginning, but damn did it start getting harder later on.

My second playthrough I went all out with a melee character, and I wrecked everything once I got the Meat Cleaver. Since then, I don't think I'll even want to go back to being a magic user again. So, I might go melee in Dark Souls.


----------



## TRI05 (May 10, 2011)

lol i heard evil things about this game but i wont know til i experience it first hand

BRING IT THE FUCK ON, DARK SOULS!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Buskuv (May 10, 2011)

Magic is fucking easy-mode in Demon's Souls.

It's just that it takes a few soul levels to be useful, so at the beginning it's kind of slow.  

However, I am purchasing this day one, most special of special editions.  It will be fucking glorious.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2011)

Yeah, I started melee (Berserker) and it wasn't that friendly. I mean the berserker sucks pretty hard from what I've learned, but I didn't know that.

Then I tried magic.


----------



## Buskuv (May 11, 2011)

Barbarian you mean?

Classes are pretty meaningless after the tutorial, honestly.  My second game I started as a Barbarian and it was fucking awesome, especially after you get the Meat Cleaver since it's a fairly... gamebreaking weapon, if you will.  It's really not, but it outclasses most other weapons pretty easily and is obtained pretty early, too.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2011)

Same difference. 

I don't know if I got the meat cleaver or not. I think I did, but maybe I didn't. I got something really big and hard to use though.


----------



## Buskuv (May 11, 2011)

You get it after killing the dude made of fire (Flamelurker) and the big, bulgy guy with a bird on his head.  

Stat scales with Strength, Dexterity _and_ Faith, with S, S and A (respectively) levels of scaling.  Shit was nuts for a weapon, since maybe two or three have S level damage scaling on a single stat, but this had 2 and an A.

Dragon Bone Smasher was cooler, though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2011)

I don't remember a birdhead guy. 

I also never figured out the stat system on this game. I was always just blindly upgrading shit. Maybe that's why I did so poorly.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 11, 2011)

fuck people who use meat clever online, pussys with no skill.

i would dodge that shit and fuckin rape they ass


----------



## Buskuv (May 11, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't remember a birdhead guy.
> 
> I also never figured out the stat system on this game. I was always just blindly upgrading shit. Maybe that's why I did so poorly.



Yeah, you should probably have done that.  

I like a Dexterity build, since it'll give me bows +daggers/curved swords.  Backstabs and ripostes, friend.


----------



## Proxy (May 11, 2011)

That trailer 

I started off as a Knight my first time around, and it gave some challenges. When I became a magic user, the game was so much easier.

In this game, I'll try and build a good mix between the two. I hope swordsmen get powerful swords that doesn't have a slow swing. 

P.S. Those bosses look like they'll give a nice challenge. Here's hoping we get some cool armor as well. First day get


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2011)

I just dumped my stats into HP or strength or something. I don't even really remember most of the workings of the game.


----------



## Buskuv (May 11, 2011)

lol

It's got DnD level complexities with the stats, which can lead to some shitty builds.


----------



## Proxy (May 11, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't remember a birdhead guy.
> 
> I also never figured out the stat system on this game. I was always just blindly upgrading shit. Maybe that's why I did so poorly.



The birdheaded demon is the Adjucator (4-1 boss).



Preorder


----------



## The World (May 11, 2011)

Where's Barry Burton to save him now?


----------



## Twinsen (May 11, 2011)

Definitely have to pick this one up as I missed on Demon's Souls.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2011)

Twinsen said:


> Definitely have to pick this one up as I missed on Demon's Souls.


Demon's Souls still exists.


----------



## Twinsen (May 11, 2011)

Yeah but something always kept postponing me from bying it and now that the next installment is coming I feel like I would be bying an inferior product 

Especially since to my knowledge they're both individual games story/plotwise, and not prequel/sequel?


----------



## Jon Snow (May 11, 2011)

Yeah they're not related. It'd do you good to play Demon's Souls


----------



## Twinsen (May 11, 2011)

Might pick it up if I run to it in a store, but I already got too many games I need yet to finish.


----------



## Buskuv (May 11, 2011)

It's a spiritual successor, but Demon's Souls is still fucking awesome and would probably help with the initial shock of "LOLOL FUCK YOU" the game will inevitably give you.


----------



## Fenix (May 11, 2011)

Absolutely glorious bosses

That fat guy + lance knight fight should be intense


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2011)

It's settled: I'm gonna replay Demon's Souls.


----------



## Proxy (May 11, 2011)

I just found out about duping in Demon's Souls


----------



## Buskuv (May 11, 2011)

Pre-ordered.

My body is ready.


----------



## Proxy (May 11, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Pre-ordered.
> 
> My body is ready.



Was it the Collector's Edition, and if so, where did you pre-order it from?


----------



## Wicked (May 11, 2011)

This game better have DLC


----------



## Buskuv (May 11, 2011)

Proxy said:


> Was it the Collector's Edition, and if so, where did you pre-order it from?







> All those bonuses will be included at the standard edition price?$59.99 USD?in a "custom-designed metal case" *as long as you pre-order*. I'd anticipate limited quantities on the collector's edition, so don't be shy if you dig soul collecting.



Get 'em while they're hot.


----------



## Proxy (May 11, 2011)

Pre-ordered, I did


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 12, 2011)

Proxy said:


> I just found out about duping in Demon's Souls



Really? How!


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 12, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Really? How!





___________






> Dark Souls feels like a more refined, better produced, more mature Demon's Souls?not just a sequel with the difficulty knob cranked to 11"
> "Namco Bandai reps referred to as "The Trapped Castle"?the game called it "Sen's Castle"
> "Gone is the hub world of Demon's Souls' Nexus, partially replaced by campsites known as Beacon Fires. These fires are the safe zones where players can heal and share their experiences with other players."
> "Sen's Castle should be thought of as a long sequence of death traps. Darts fly from its walls from all directions. Elevator shafts are capped with spikes, making damn sure you better get off on the right floor or suffer the consequences."
> ...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 12, 2011)

Must resist temptation to quit job and play.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 12, 2011)

thinkin about it, IGN is the type of review site that would give this game a 7 or an 8 because its too hard


----------



## The World (May 12, 2011)

Nova said:


> thinkin about it, IGN is the type of review site that would give this game a 7 or an 8 because its too hard



And yet it gave Demon's Souls a 9.4, Whaaaa?


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 12, 2011)

no, that reviewer did.

theres tons of reviewers they have that actually knock off games due to difficulty.


----------



## crazymtf (May 13, 2011)

Difference between cheap shit and actually being difficult. A game like Demons Souls isn't cheap, just tough. Something like Ninja Gaiden 2 is cheap shit, and tus got shit ratings.


----------



## Gnome (May 13, 2011)

Ninja's with rocket launchers


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 13, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Difference between cheap shit and actually being difficult. A game like Demons Souls isn't cheap, just tough. Something like Ninja Gaiden 2 is cheap shit, and tus got shit ratings.



I agree with part of that: there is a difference between cheapness and difficulty.

However, Demon's Souls had a bit of both.


----------



## crazymtf (May 13, 2011)

Demons Souls never was cheap. Everything was set up that it's easily beatable if you take the time to be strategic. NG2 bullshit rocket luncher cock suckers and retarded werewolves were cheap shit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 13, 2011)

Cheapness in Demon's Souls:


Dragon on the bridge - you either time it correctly and run through everything, or you don't and die instantly.  
The entire pestilence area. It's basically one giant pitfall.
Area 4 also had tons of narrow corridors with pitfalls and giant manta rays shooting at you from all sides while you try to cross.
Yeah, there were some cheap elements in there.


----------



## Buskuv (May 13, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Cheapness in Demon's Souls:
> 
> 
> Dragon on the bridge - you either time it correctly and run through everything, or you don't and die instantly.
> ...



1-I never died instantly.  

Purple Flame Shield, son.

2-This I agree with, though it wasn't much of a deal later. 

3-Arrows, son.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 13, 2011)

I never get hit by that dragon when I have full health so I always die if he gets me. Or I'll get to the very end of whichever section it is that has the archers and guards at the end and they hold me down there and I'd try to run ahead and then just get backstabbed a bunch. 

It isn't that I can't do it, it's just that I'm incredibly inpatient. That's probably the main reason I hated DS so much.


----------



## Buskuv (May 13, 2011)

There were... maybe 3 spots I played that pissed me off at first:

That bride with the dragon + the end with the 2 Blue Eyed Knights.

The fucking Plague Swamp in 5-2.  Jesus.

1-4. So many Red Eyed Knights.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 13, 2011)

I hated that tower of Latiria or whatever. Those bell witch/medusa things at first were fucking brutal. Then I got a good bow.


----------



## Buskuv (May 13, 2011)

Cthulu heads 

Mindflayers were annoying at first, but they aren't dangerous if you catch them off guard, or just dick around the pillars since they are all magic based.  That Soldier... ball thing at the bottom of the tower and in the Blood Swamp was fucking terrifying at first.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 13, 2011)

The one that shot rays of light at you or whatever? Reminded me of that Castlevania enemy, Legion. Pretty intimidating but quite easy.


----------



## Jing (May 14, 2011)

New preview.


----------



## Helix (May 14, 2011)

Jing said:


> New preview.



I haven't been this hyped for a game since... since... yeah, I don't know.


----------



## Velocity (May 14, 2011)

I'd really like a demo...


----------



## Squall Leonhart (May 14, 2011)

Pre-ordered the limited edition 2 days ago


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 14, 2011)

worst part of demons souls was area 5, and that was still fun. i loved area 1, loved fighting any and all red knights and dragons


----------



## Pineapples (May 14, 2011)

It's going to suck having to wait for this one but hopefully it's as good if not (likely it is) better than DS. 

I'm all down for harder difficulty, just as long as there's no major prevalence of swampy, sick areas


----------



## Kaitou (May 16, 2011)

I didn't know it was coming for Xbox 360 as well. Anyways, if they claim this game is going to be harder than Demon Souls then I don't want to imagine how hard this game can be. 

But fucking bring it on.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 16, 2011)

Nova said:


> worst part of demons souls was area 5, and that was still fun. i loved area 1, loved fighting any and all red knights and dragons





Pineapples said:


> It's going to suck having to wait for this one but hopefully it's as good if not (likely it is) better than DS.
> 
> I'm all down for harder difficulty, just as long as there's no major prevalence of swampy, sick areas



I just got to 5-2 for the first time. I'm about to commit suicide.


I hope Dark Souls improves everything. I also hope it adds in some a better combat system. Demon's Souls has a good one, but I feel it could have more to it, or more things to do at least.


----------



## Proxy (May 18, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Really? How!



Sorry, I didn't see your message. I was away for a bit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 18, 2011)

Seems complicated.


----------



## Proxy (May 18, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Seems complicated.



Not at all. The item one with Thomas seems difficult, but it's rather easy.

Make sure you have evacuate beforehand and it's ready to use.

Take all of the item you want duped and hold it on your person. Talk to Boldwin and go on the menu to buy an item. Once the menu comes up that tells you how much you'd like to buy, don't press anything and walk back towards Thomas. Either Boldwin will say something, or the menu would just close. 

Press R1 (I'm assuming you use evacuate with your right hand). When the menu comes up asking if you want to go back to the nexus, just press start.

At that point talk to Thomas and deposit all of the item you want duped. Once you deposit it, keep tapping circle to back out of the menu. If done right, you'll see the animation like you returning to the nexus, but you'll stay there if you backed out of the menu with Thomas quick enough.

From there, just talk to Thomas again and locate the item you wanted duped. There should be 1024 of it, but when you withdraw it, you'll have 99 and he'll have 99.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 19, 2011)

Maybe I'll give it a shot tonight, but the only thing I'd need to really dupe are upgrade stones. 

Unless you can dupe Demon's Souls.  Then I can get all the items and spells in one game.


----------



## Buskuv (May 19, 2011)

Gosh, what a fun way to play the game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 19, 2011)

Fuck yeah! 

I just started a new character on Demon's Souls last night. After a while you just want to skip to the end. It is the same principle as rushing a new character in Diablo II.

Could you get all that stuff legitimately? Sure, but it'd take you 5 fucking years. GIMME GIMME GIMME!!!


----------



## Buskuv (May 19, 2011)

I haven't even played that long and I'm already NG+ with many of the endgame weapons.  

I'm stuck on Shrine of Storms because there's a Black Phantom Satsuki and he rapes me instantly.  Every goddamn time.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 19, 2011)

Dupe some demon souls.


----------



## Proxy (May 19, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Maybe I'll give it a shot tonight, but the only thing I'd need to really dupe are upgrade stones.
> 
> Unless you can dupe Demon's Souls.  Then I can get all the items and spells in one game.



You can.



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Gosh, what a fun way to play the game.



I've beaten the game many times, so I use it to try out builds that I've never tried before. 

And with a basic knight class against that Satsuki, the match took forever. After making my second character a mage, it was so easy. I hope there's more balance in the next game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 19, 2011)

Is that lame really that difficult on NG+? I kicked his ass pretty easy with my mage and with my generic dex character.


----------



## Proxy (May 19, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Is that lame really that difficult on NG+? I kicked his ass pretty easy with my mage and with my generic dex character.



It's about 40% more difficult, based on the wiki. I'm not one on how to gauge the differences in attacks from enemies.


----------



## Buskuv (May 19, 2011)

Not the actual Satsuki--the black phantom version.

Which is stupidly difficult.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 19, 2011)

The one I fought was a black phantom.


----------



## Buskuv (May 19, 2011)

NG+ Black Phantom.  

It's quite a jump from your first run to the second.

I'm just not doing enough damage and he one shots me every time, so I have turtle with the Meat Cleaver and hope he doesn't roll around me and backstab me or try and backstab him with Soulbrandt.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 19, 2011)

Sounds pretty lame. I'm just going to quit after I beat it.

Quite forever.


----------



## Buskuv (May 19, 2011)

They all say that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 19, 2011)

Yeah, I said that last year. Now I'm playing it again.


----------



## Jing (May 20, 2011)

Neat.


----------



## Ishamael (May 20, 2011)

That looks absolutely amazing, definitely getting it. The cover for the limited edition is gorgeous, really hope that armor is equip able. 

A real man doesn't use the game guide until he's been it once already. I think we all remember our first playthrough and how we died a 100 times. 

Apparently this collector's edition is only going to cost as much as the regular price of the game!


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 21, 2011)

cant wait to but that shit :33


----------



## Jing (Jun 1, 2011)

Interview and gameplay.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7vV9Km6Zvo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 1, 2011)

I wanna play now, fuckerheads.


----------



## Wicked (Jun 1, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I wanna play now, fuckerheads.



Go slurp on his cock and you will


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 1, 2011)

Shit, point me to it and I will have my mouth open.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 1, 2011)

This comes out like 2 days before my birthday.

Shit is going to be so cash.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 1, 2011)

It comes out 2 months after mine. Shit is going to be so cash.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 1, 2011)

Yeah, that's totally not cash.

Not cash at _all_.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 1, 2011)

It is so cash. It's money, baby. It's so fucking money and you don't even know it.


----------



## Helix (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh my...


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh my indeed.

Though I can't really get anymore day one purchase with it, since I pre-ordered it like an hour after they started accepting them.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm going to die a lot and be frustrated but I'll keep playing because I'll be addicited.


----------



## The World (Jun 3, 2011)

Dat cover art is BOOOTYFUL! 

Looks like a better version of that final armor in DA2.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 3, 2011)

I love the armor designs because they're minimalistic, simplistic instead of being some sort of cartoony, misshapen eyesore that most RPGS (J or W) seem to love.  It really sets an awesome tone for the game.


----------



## The World (Jun 3, 2011)

Yeah it definitely has the tone for an epic medieval~esque fantasy RPG. 

Like an epic Oblivion done right, except with less mods.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 3, 2011)

Maybe a little.  

The game sets atmosphere and style incredibly well, which many games can't do for whatever reason; it doesn't try to include a bunch of esoteric shit for the genre (DA2) and pays extreme attention to detail with the mythos it's trying to create.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 3, 2011)

Some of those new bosses look horrible. 


I almost don't ever want to play this game, least I rip my own arms off and beat myself to death with them with my mouth, but at the same time I want it now. I want to die now. So bad.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 3, 2011)

I want to be abused.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 3, 2011)

I can tell this game is going to ruin my life.

Those pendulum axes, for one thing, look atrocious. I was never good at timing that kind of shit.


----------



## Jing (Jun 3, 2011)

Holy shit. Those bosses look fucking insane. "Prepare to die." Well at least they're nice enough to warn us ahead of time we're gonna get our asses handed to us.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 3, 2011)

Prepare to die 50x more than in Demon's Souls.

Honestly after you figure everything out in Demon's Souls it is rather easy. I always thought people were full of shit when they were saying that, trying to appear as if they're better than others that struggled, but it is pretty easy.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 8, 2011)

Gameplay footage yoinked from E3:


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ym4LBGotNdE[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMYov4xa7ts[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wp4S5tlLV_g[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1563hgmh0uU[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIg-wZxJMyM[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wdw5z_vGrTs[/YOUTUBE]




Internet spots:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sq8pywkTjbg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MhwAH4jtrU0[/YOUTUBE]


I cannot express how ready my body is.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm liking the emphasis on classes that Dark Souls has over Demon's Souls; they will probably have lasting effects until the end of the game, as opposed to determining a few starting items and stats. 

The Black Knight. Damn.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 8, 2011)

I can't wait, love everything so far. What annoys me is seeing others playing it while I can't. WITCH CLASS IT IS!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 8, 2011)

I hope the classes do actually play a larger role in this game. That'd be nice. 

Their promise of more actions and stuff is also nice but I've yet to really see it. Just looks like Demon's Souls to me. Not that that's a bad thing, but I could use for something new in the combat department.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 8, 2011)

Yeah, If I'm playing a witch I don't want to see a Knight or Solider using the same spells as I do. Sure they can use spells but Witches(casters) should have some spells only they can use.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 8, 2011)

There are weapons confirmed to double as spells; so a more interesting Spell Sword may be plausible.

I'm pretty certain they're going to emphasize class distinctions this time around (since, at some point in Demon's Souls classes become meaningless and you become a God), and restricting spells for melee classes, and vice versa for magic classes.  This is going to make the beginning of the game much more interesting.

What I'm really hoping for is useful armor.  Armor was pointless in Demon's Souls.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 8, 2011)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Yeah, If I'm playing a witch I don't want to see a Knight or Solider using the same spells as I do. Sure they can use spells but Witches(casters) should have some spells only they can use.


Witches should have unique spells that differ from the Pyromancer and vice versa. Like the Witch can turn you into a toad. 

I also think it'd be nice if the Pyromancer could, you know, become immune to fire. Makes sense. It always annoys the shit out of me when a firemonster or something gets hurt by fire due to game mechanics. 



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> There are weapons confirmed to double as spells; so a more interesting Spell Sword may be plausible.
> 
> I'm pretty certain they're going to emphasize class distinctions this time around (since, at some point in Demon's Souls classes become meaningless and you become a God), and restricting spells for melee classes, and vice versa for magic classes.  This is going to make the beginning of the game much more interesting.
> 
> What I'm really hoping for is useful armor.  Armor was pointless in Demon's Souls.



Better armor would be nice. I wanted to build a super tank in Demon's Souls but I found that no matter what I wore it really depended more on the shield. 

I'd also like more weapons that don't stop attacking when you get hit. Or make that stat dependent instead of weapon dependent. I think a character with a lot of vit/str should be able to keep swinging no matter what.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 8, 2011)

I think a class immune to fire would be incredibly broken.  

Considering how much of the game used fire as a weapon, there would either have to be a lot more types of magic involved or it wouldn't be fair to the other classes.  

Also, I really hope this isn't the cover:



It makes me mad just looking at it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 8, 2011)

Well they'd just have to introduce the ice element, wouldn't they? It isn't that bad. I just think a mage dedicated to the fiery arts would have a spell to protect himself from fire. 

The original game also had holy elements, poison, and physical damage that would all still kill it. I don't think it's as broken as you think. Even the Flame Lurker did physical damage.


----------



## Wicked (Jun 8, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Also, I really hope this isn't the cover:
> 
> 
> 
> It makes me mad just looking at it.



That screams out come at me bro big time.


----------



## Helix (Jun 8, 2011)

When watching some of the Dark Souls gameplay videos, I noticed that he had no MP gauge at all. Maybe some classes won't be able to access magic like say a Witch can. In Demon's Souls, everyone had an MP gauge.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 8, 2011)

Or they handle magic a bit differently.

But I'd like it if warriors didn't have magic.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 8, 2011)

Well, fuck, there goes my Yurt 2.0 cover art...


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 8, 2011)

I want the Black Knight on my cover.  

Whatever comes on the Special Edition is what I'm getting, I suppose.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 8, 2011)

I want a naked woman on my cover, but we can't always get what we want.


----------



## DanE (Jun 8, 2011)

I hope this game has better online interaction and a bonus if you completed Demon Souls and Demon Souls + all that hard work is worth it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 8, 2011)

It'd be nice if it looked at your Demon's Souls data for some extras. A nice PS3 incentive. But I doubt it will, this isn't Suikoden.


----------



## DanE (Jun 8, 2011)

Seiko said:


> Interesting



wow other people can fucked up the game for you, maybe priest if there are in this game have special abilities to undo this.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 8, 2011)

Fuckin' Black Knights gonna piss me off.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 8, 2011)

It keeps getting better.


----------



## DanE (Jun 8, 2011)

Seiko said:


> Confirmed classes



I just notice something why does the Dark Knight and Solaire of Astora have a star on the top right?


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 8, 2011)

Black Knight was already in the first game no? This fucking guy scared the shit out of me when he came into my game. When he did I got to higher ground and shot him with magic till he died. It was so fucking funny cause I LOLOLOOLOLOL the screen and he just told me "Die you American prick" I had the Asian version


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 8, 2011)

Every time I had someone invade me I beat them very badly except this one katana guy. The shitty part of it is that they just kept eating grass making the battle tediously long and boring.

Shit pissed me off. Fight like a man or eat shit.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 8, 2011)

I've never beaten anyone who invaded my game. I remember asking someone to kill themselves so I could continue playing. People who play demon souls I've encountered are really nice in that sense. Can't wait, the game is released the same month as my birthday.


----------



## Helix (Jun 8, 2011)

My first black phantom encounter was interesting to say the least. Instead of attacking me, he decided to kill all the monsters in my way up till the boss fight. Then he let me kill him...


----------



## DanE (Jun 8, 2011)

One time I was invaded by 2 black phantoms luckily I had a partner soul who defeated one while I defeated the other, I think it was pvp tho, that was a long time ago.


----------



## stavrakas (Jun 9, 2011)

My first invader came at lvl 15 or something, I was like holy crap what do I do now. Turned out he was just a noob like me trying the different gameplay mechanics, so we had a good fight. 

Then I started invading worlds too, boy that was fun. In the end, I ended up using all my 4 character slots for different pvp builds at lvl 120. I hope they put some more emphasis in pvp this time around, those lagging backstabs were a pain in the ass.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 9, 2011)

I was playing this faith-based super knight build so it's no wonder I was really powerful at that point. Those things are really hard to kill and hit very hard, you see.

The problem is he didn't have much in the area of endurance or mobility at the time so the grass-munching cunts just rolled away and munched grass and I could never kill them. Eventually I gave up and just jumped off cliffs or something. Shit-heads piss me off.


----------



## Badalight (Jun 9, 2011)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I've never beaten anyone who invaded my game. I remember asking someone to kill themselves so I could continue playing. People who play demon souls I've encountered are really nice in that sense. Can't wait, the game is released the same month as my birthday.



Mine too. Mines the 14th, whens yours?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 9, 2011)

^
29th

It seems the magic classes will have some limits put on them to the amount of magic they can use. At first I was worried but thinking about it, It's fine I never used relied on magic heavily Demon Souls anyways.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 9, 2011)

That's like putting limits on sword use on a melee character.


----------



## stavrakas (Jun 9, 2011)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> It seems the magic classes will have some limits put on them to the amount of magic they can use.



Wtf 

10 char


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 10, 2011)

Man this game can't come out fast enough. I keep wanting to play Demon's Souls again but after you beat it the first time what is there really left to do? Just gets so repetitive.


----------



## Sengoku (Jun 10, 2011)

. Giant bosses and monsters are my thing. Except, I never actually played only watched my friend beat the first game. :'(

Oh well maybe I'll get around beating the first game and then this game or go to Dragon's Dogma as a substitute.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 10, 2011)

You should play it, it's fun as fuck and addicting as hell. What the shit is Dragon's Dogma though?


----------



## Sengoku (Jun 10, 2011)

^ oh shat?  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jcdzI4hfRpc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPuOcOFIJJ4[/YOUTUBE]




^links below if the youtube links do not work.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 10, 2011)

That comes out next year.



stavrakas said:


> Wtf
> 
> 10 char



A witch can only use Soul Arrow 20 times. After that to use it again you'd need to go to the bonfire.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 10, 2011)

Oh, right, that game. Yeah that looks good. Hopefully it is actually good. Lot of disappointments running around this year.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gf9A86hxt-c[/YOUTUBE]

I have no idea which class I'm going to play as now, I decided It was going to be a witch but...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 10, 2011)

Why?


----------



## Helix (Jun 10, 2011)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> That comes out next year.
> 
> 
> 
> A witch can only use Soul Arrow 20 times. After that to use it again you'd need to go to the bonfire.



Really... there are no items to recover your magic use? I guess that makes the class more strategic in planning how you use your magic, but I think the limit can get annoying. I'll probably stick with melee in this case. 

I'm sure there would be stats to at least increase your spell cast limit.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 10, 2011)

I want to play this game but then again...I dont want frustration...I want fun.
Im a hardcore Ninja Gaiden player so Im use to dying alot and difficulty but...
From what Im hearing...Demon souls was another level of hard..lol, Idk...
So, are there any...casual gamers here that played Demon souls game but got use to the difficulty?

Like I said, Im a Ninja Gaiden fan...difficulty is what I live for but thats Hack & slash...this is RPG, quite different.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 10, 2011)

Helix said:


> Really... there are no items to recover your magic use? I guess that makes the class more strategic in planning how you use your magic, but I think the limit can get annoying. I'll probably stick with melee in this case.
> 
> I'm sure there would be stats to at least increase your spell cast limit.


You might hope so, but what if it didn't? It's ridiculous. It's like limiting a ranged person to 20 arrows and having it so that they can never get more arrows. 

Or making it so that a melee person can only swing their sword 20 times. Maybe they'll make the durability of every item 5 just to make the game "harder". 



jaknblak said:


> I want to play this game but then again...I dont want frustration...I want fun.
> Im a hardcore Ninja Gaiden player so Im use to dying alot and difficulty but...
> From what Im hearing...Demon souls was another level of hard..lol, Idk...
> So, are there any...casual gamers here that played Demon souls game but got use to the difficulty?
> ...


You do get used to it. After you learn the levels and the boss movements the game is rather easy. It's the initial confrontations that are difficult.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 10, 2011)

If there are that many classes I don't suppose they will be very unique.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 10, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> I want to play this game but then again...I dont want frustration...I want fun.
> Im a hardcore Ninja Gaiden player so Im use to dying alot and difficulty but...
> From what Im hearing...Demon souls was another level of hard..lol, Idk...
> So, are there any...casual gamers here that played Demon souls game but got use to the difficulty?
> ...



It's not that really.  It really isn't.

Coming from a fan of a game where the main ingredient is bullshit, Demon's Souls should be  breath of fresh air.


----------



## DanE (Jun 11, 2011)

I hope they really think about what weapons to put in the game and what stats to give them and to be upgraded, in Demon's Souls the Meat Cleaver is so good but it overshadows other weapons like the Dozer Axe, so everyone ends up picking the same weapon.


----------



## snoph (Jun 11, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> I just notice something why does the Dark Knight and Solaire of Astora have a star on the top right?



I heard that meant that they were more leveled up than the other characters in the demo. I think the only videos of people actually beating the boss of the demo were playing those two classes.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 13, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Every time I had someone invade me I beat them very badly except this one katana guy. The shitty part of it is that they just kept eating grass making the battle tediously long and boring.
> 
> Shit pissed me off. Fight like a man or eat shit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 13, 2011)

Seiko said:


> Invaders can't heal this time


That'd be nice. Gonna kill them fuckers. 

I can't see the picture, but I have a feeling it's pretty badass.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 14, 2011)

Demon's Souls PvP was always bullshit because of the lag.

What's that?  They can instantly teleport behind you and perform a backstab?  Your wide-arc swing with the Dragon Bone Smasher doesn't actually hit anything?  Homing Soul Arrow can turn at a 45 degree angle?  Large Hammers have a knock-back radius of  50 feet?  Riposte just leaves you open for backstab?


----------



## DanE (Jun 14, 2011)

well it depends on your connection, I personally have had some laggy people but most are ok.  i started with a new characters a few days ago, now im level 83, trying to get monks head collar


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Demon's Souls PvP was always bullshit because of the lag.
> 
> What's that?  They can instantly teleport behind you and perform a backstab?  Your wide-arc swing with the Dragon Bone Smasher doesn't actually hit anything?  Homing Soul Arrow can turn at a 45 degree angle?  Large Hammers have a knock-back radius of  50 feet?  Riposte just leaves you open for backstab?


I didn't experience any lag (that I am aware of, though it could explain some things), it was that grass, man. I would take them down to like 10hp and they'd run and eat some grass. I think my main problem was not having enough endurance. 

And also being shitty at rolling attacks.


----------



## Ishamael (Jun 14, 2011)

I don't experience much lag when I play online, although maybe I just can't pick up on it. But as CMX has said getting a guy down to a couple of hit points only for him to roll away and eat some grass while your stamina is recovering is annoying.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2011)

Yeah and then if you do the same thing the battle just never ends. Dark Souls sounds like it fixed that at least. Should be good.


----------



## Ishamael (Jun 14, 2011)

Best way to counter that shit is to just get on the defensive and roll once or twice as the your opponent expands their stamina gauge attacking you and then with yours hopefully full beat the shit out of them. Although a lot of people started thinking like that and it only got worse


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2011)

I have been trying to fight off the urge to play Demon's Souls again.


Your strategies are not helping me.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 17, 2011)

> Demon?s Souls online functionality has been substantially beefed up with the addition of ?pledges.? Each player chooses a God to worship, and can communicate and cooperate with members of their chosen religion. Users of different beliefs, however, are more likely to lie to or sabotage their rivals. Players can hop into your game as well as leave messages, and it?ll be interesting to see how this plays out.


----------



## Wicked (Jun 17, 2011)

There better be a Moon God to choose from or else I ain't joining anything!


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 17, 2011)

This game is looking to be absolutely fantastic. I really should preorder. Currently I only have Disgaea 4 and Skyrim on. This seems like a healthy contendor... but... Harder than demon's Souls?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 20, 2011)

Demon's Souls isn't that hard.



A year ago I would neg whoever said that. Now I realize that it's true.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 20, 2011)

It's really not hard.

All the people I've talked to who've beaten it say it's not, either.

Though I imagine this game might be.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 20, 2011)

This one probably is. 

Though Demon's Souls is tremendously challenging at first but for reasons not related to difficulty. It's a learning curve and it's particularly harsh on people like me that are used to just rushing in and smashing shit up.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 20, 2011)

I guess that's the best way to describe it:

Learning Curve: the Game.

It mainly just makes you figure shit out on your own, which many found refreshing and others upsetting.  I enjoyed the hell out of it, and there were only a few parts where I felt it was bullshit.  Fuck the Dragon God's hitboxes.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 20, 2011)

Yeah I started playing it again.  It's hard to just stop. Making new builds is half the fun.

Though that Dragon God has got be kinda pissed at the moment. I died three times on him just trying to run to the first harpoon. I effortlessly killed him three times before when I had fire spray. This pure melee guy I'm making...


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 20, 2011)

Honestly, people who say Demon's Souls isn't hard are kidding themselves. Even if you've mastered it, Demon's Souls is a _difficult_ game.

I'm really looking forward to the next game though, but I wonder how the class system will work..? I want to be able to have a character that can switch weapon-types on the fly.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 20, 2011)

It is challenging, but it isn't some insanely difficult game. Especially once you figure out the bosses. The bosses are likely the easiest things in the game outside of a couple of them (the False King, even the Old Hero to an extent depending on the character).

I beat the False King on my first try but that was with my super-armored Godknight that regenerated his health in 10 seconds from near-death. It took a while, too. I could see how that battle could be rather hard.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 20, 2011)

That's all difficulty really is. it's timing and reaction speed paired up with how long does it take you to figure out the best way to go about doing this. Demon's Souls incorperates all of those aspects and pushes them.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 20, 2011)

There are different kinds of difficulty. Like that block puzzle in Lufia II--now that was hard.

I don't think learning a boss pattern is difficulty. It's just tedium depending on the mechanics of the boss (IE: dodge this move or die instantly is tedious).


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 20, 2011)

Unless it needs perfect timing to dodge which requires a certain level of skill to be able to see when the boss is about to do the attack or when the perfect time to dodge is. But you're right there are definitely varying kinds of difficulty.


----------



## Jing (Jun 20, 2011)

I still havent beaten my second playthrough of Demons Souls yet. Is it me or is the Dragon God harder on New game +? He seemed to be more aggressive than before.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 20, 2011)

Demon's Souls was _difficult_.

But that's not the fabled title of the game; it's _the hardest game ever._

Games like Ninja Gaiden are hard because of bullshit.  Demons' Souls was just a learning curve that rewarded critical thinking, planning and cautiousness; it wasn't _that_ hard.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 20, 2011)

I think it also depends a lot on what character you make. 

If you make a pure archer it will be harder than if you make a blessed knight of some sort. And it also requires you know what to do with the stats. The first time I played I didn't and I got raked over the coals.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 20, 2011)

Jing, on every playthrough the difficulty gets amped up.


----------



## Jing (Jun 20, 2011)

Yeah I knew that much. It goes up by like a certain percentage each time you beat it or something like that right?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 20, 2011)

Jing said:


> Yeah I knew that much. It goes up by like a certain percentage each time you beat it or something like that right?



It goes up 43% after the first time you beat it. Then it goes up 8% all the way until the seventh New game plus. Then the difficulty stops increasing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 21, 2011)

That's when you start cheating like mad.


----------



## Wicked (Jun 21, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That's when you start cheating like mad.



Wow that's whack dude this is why I can't wait until this game come out all these clowns think they can dupe items and do that bullshit again.. YEAH NOT THIS TIME BITCH! .


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 21, 2011)

Demon Souls was reasonably hard, Ninja Gaiden was cheap, and Vanquish God hard/challenge 6 was just a bitch.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 21, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Wow that's whack dude this is why I can't wait until this game come out all these clowns think they can dupe items and do that bullshit again.. YEAH NOT THIS TIME BITCH! .



Perfect dupe method day 1 of release. 


I only duped stuff after I had wasted 30 hours previously soul farming. It was pretty boring if I'm being honest. When I want to make a new character I just want to have a shit-ton of souls at the ready!


----------



## Wicked (Jun 21, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Perfect dupe method day 1 of release.
> 
> 
> I only duped stuff after I had wasted 30 hours previously soul farming. It was pretty boring if I'm being honest. When I want to make a new character I just want to have a shit-ton of souls at the ready!



The only thing day 1 that's gonna be a nuisance is those black knights (well if that class is available starting) 

Wow mang  you wen't out that way? . Soul farming is annoying but if you use the boss souls to get more exp wouldn't be a problem. All you really gotta do is dupe the materials for weapons and that's about it..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 21, 2011)

You bet your sweet ass I did.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm willing to bet that this time around with the introduction to classes, certain enemies will be easier to kill than others, for instance Rolling Skeleton may rape your balls as a swordsman, and an archer's arrows may not do shit against it's skeletal body, but magic attacks will clean his act right up, whereas something else may have solid weapons be that much more effective, so that each time you play through with a different class the difficulty is in different parts. Plus they said there will be more ways to tackle how you want to go about fighting this time, and with minimum twelve classes I think this game is going to blow Demon's Souls replay value out of the water.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 21, 2011)

You would hope so, but they can promise the moon and instead give us a pocket full of moon rocks.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 21, 2011)

Or they can promise us a moon and instead send us a piece of paper that says "DEED FOR TITAN"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 22, 2011)

I wonder if this game will introduce class-specific gear of any type along with making armor better?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 22, 2011)

That have to, or else why make classes to begin with? Unless I guess weapons just get + or - certain gear types and weapons.. Hmm. That would be cool too. I hope they do everything I'm looking forward to. Hah


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 22, 2011)

I don't know, they could just make the gear common and have the stats and abilities differ between classes.

Putting more emphasis on stats per class would change the game up quite a bit.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 16, 2011)

new trailer shown today


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 16, 2011)

Link? :33

Are there any cool new weapon combos or details about what's so special and different about it?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 16, 2011)

That's a no.  Looks pretty cool though.


----------



## DanE (Aug 16, 2011)

That boss with Dragon Body and spikes looks badass, and we also got to see 2 new characters at the end.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 16, 2011)

it looks very hard.

which is great


----------



## DanE (Aug 16, 2011)

Yes Thats one of th things I loved about Demon Souls, all my friends and my brothers try to beat it but they failed lol.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 16, 2011)

Why isn't it October yet?

I want my goodies.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 16, 2011)

It isn't October yet because I'm slowing down time with my boredom. The world's clock revolves around me you know.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 16, 2011)

Fuck you, man.

Have some fun so I can have my game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 16, 2011)

I'll try to. I have been playing Titan Quest a lot with the Paths mod and that has been okay. I'll look at more porn or something, get ready for time to fly.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 16, 2011)

Until they get the item that allows you to see through the illusion.


----------



## VioNi (Aug 16, 2011)

This game looks so sexy.  

Im gonna get it. I just hope I can beat it somehow. lol


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 16, 2011)

You better hope they got cheat codes. 


Or duping. Duping is cool.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 16, 2011)

CMX you are such a whore for this game


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 17, 2011)

ill be playing thief, bandit, wanderer and warrior


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 17, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> CMX you are such a whore for this game


It's because it's gonna be great. 

So many classes! 

Hopefully they don't all mesh together in the end and are actually unique like they are promising.


----------



## VioNi (Aug 17, 2011)

I like the way the hunters look!  Sorcerers look good too though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 17, 2011)

I like that weird naked mystery class. I wonder what it is.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 17, 2011)

Cleric looks badass.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 17, 2011)

I can't wait for my bag of goodies, too.

My girlfriend is going to hate October.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 17, 2011)

My girlfriend will, too!



Wait, she doesn't exist.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 17, 2011)

the top row is cool

bottom row sucks ass


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 17, 2011)

I was a Wanderer in Demon's I'll be a Wanderer in Dark Souls


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm gonna be a Ninja!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 17, 2011)

You're gonna be that game's bitch is what you are :ho


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 17, 2011)

Yeah, probably. 

I'm going to fucking hate this game so bad. But then I'll love it after I beat it in 12 years.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 18, 2011)

Gift?

Intriguing.


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 18, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Gift?
> 
> Intriguing.


Maybe it's an exclusive magic/ability? I really hope classes actually mean something in this game.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 18, 2011)

In an interview outlining the results of Demon's Souls and plans for Dark Souls, it was stated classes would mean more this time


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 18, 2011)

I find the stat humanity interesting, wonder what it is...


----------



## Velocity (Aug 18, 2011)

I'll probably either go Wanderer or Thief. I like me some critical hits.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 18, 2011)

That looks weird. Man this game is gonna be awesome. Weird and awesome.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 18, 2011)

I wanna go deprived.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 18, 2011)

Deprived is going to be pretty badass. I still don't know what the fuck it is, but it's naked so it has to be good.


----------



## Matariki (Aug 18, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDjNVOoiGx4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A03BQEemvvw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 18, 2011)

What noob they got doing that demo?


----------



## DanE (Aug 18, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What noob they got doing that demo?



same thing I was thinking, those snake heads didn't look that hard and he still died.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 18, 2011)

Yeah, he had everything going for him:

1) Some item that heals him 100%
2) Overpowered weapons that one-shot everything almost
3) 500,000,000 HP
4) Tons of stamina
5) Slow-ass enemies

How the hell do you not kill them?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 18, 2011)

i would have taken all those tentacle heads on at the same time and win.

cuz thats how i roll


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 18, 2011)

I think we all agree that killing them octopussyheads was the right thing to do. And he just ran away like a little bitch.

Sometimes running is the key and proper thing to do? Go to hell! I wanna cut their heads off.


----------



## DanE (Aug 18, 2011)

I wonder what the boss of that area is? an Octopus with snake tentacles that freezes you.


----------



## TRI05 (Aug 18, 2011)

cant wait to get my ass kicked with this game.


----------



## Matariki (Aug 18, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GU29R6dBvN4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oK0APnaCuME[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 18, 2011)

seriously, who passes up on the chance to kill demons, what? leave them so they can feast on innocent people? To spread more demonic energy? No, do your damn job and kill the demons. I mean at that guys rate he might as well just stop being a demon hunting warrior knight in the first place, maybe he should go run to san francisco and be a fairy


----------



## Wicked (Aug 18, 2011)

Knight or Wanderer looks interesting but they better have class difference (armor/spells/weapons etc or else)


----------



## DanE (Aug 18, 2011)

Kirk, member of the Darkwraiths?  Important faction on dark souls


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 18, 2011)

DanE said:


> I wonder what the boss of that area is? an Octopus with snake tentacles that freezes you.


I'm thinking it's that frost dragon I saw in one of the new screenshots. Big-ass frost dragon. 


Nature Breeze said:


> Knight or Wanderer looks interesting but they better have class difference (armor/spells/weapons etc or else)



I'm unimpressed by 'dat performance. It kind of looks identical to the Demon's Souls gameplay where they said the sword skills and things would be different. But it is just a small glimpse I guess.


----------



## Wicked (Aug 18, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm unimpressed by 'dat performance. It kind of looks identical to the Demon's Souls gameplay where they said the sword skills and things would be different. But it is just a small glimpse I guess.



Would be dumb if that video was endgame content. Don't wanna be spoiled like that . Combat does look the same they should talk to Tecmo for weapon animations or something..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 18, 2011)

He did say you could hold the sword different to get different effects or something. But I was hoping more along the lines of actual moves. Maybe more control over the sword instead of just swinging it around.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 18, 2011)

Cuz it sooooo haaaahdo!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 18, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> I find the stat humanity interesting, wonder what it is...



Cause we're undead in this game, humanity is a measure of how human we are, duh.

I know you lose humanity when you use a campfire to restore healing potions or mp or so forth, it probably controls world events or good/bad ending.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 18, 2011)

Interesting.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 18, 2011)

The best part is, Campfires are the best source of healing/mp restoration/etc in the game.

Want the best ending? Bitch you're gonna work for it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 18, 2011)

Will Dark Souls actually have endings? Or a story? Or characters?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 18, 2011)

WHO KNOWS


----------



## Gnome (Aug 18, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Will Dark Souls actually have endings? Or a story? Or characters?



When you turn it on there will just be a big splashscreen that say's "Game Over". Now that's what I call difficulty


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 18, 2011)

How would you beat such a game? SUPER ELITISM?!?


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 18, 2011)

There's actually a pretty interesting story going on, it's just incredibly downplayed.

Most of it comes from listening to all the characters, the intros and outros, as well as some flavor text found in the game; obviously it's not a story heavy game, but I like the world-building they did for Demon's Souls.  

Not every game needs by-the-book story.


----------



## DanE (Aug 18, 2011)

I do think this game does have a story, but it doesn't take carry you through the story, you just have to explore the place to find clues and hope that you are in the right track.  Of course some people will cheat and look into walk troughs ruining the fun of the game.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 18, 2011)

That's what I mean; the story is presented in a manner fully in theme with Demon's Souls.

You come in after all the shit has happened, after the world has ended and basically everyone is either dead, corrupted or part of the problem.  You find some people still alive, and they give glimpses of what happened; the story starts to unravel slowly as you progress into the game, which I think is brilliant.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 18, 2011)

I don't mind Demon's Souls' method of story at all

Maybe the fact SotC is my favourite game of all time says something about me.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 18, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> I find the stat humanity interesting, wonder what it is...



I missed this.

The more you die, the less 'human' you become.  

I imagine that stat is related.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 18, 2011)

Ultimate super perfect final reward for completing the game with no deaths and never using a bonfire :ho


----------



## Penance (Aug 18, 2011)

^................


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 19, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> There's actually a pretty interesting story going on, it's just incredibly downplayed.
> 
> Most of it comes from listening to all the characters, the intros and outros, as well as some flavor text found in the game; obviously it's not a story heavy game, but I like the world-building they did for Demon's Souls.
> 
> Not every game needs by-the-book story.


I don't remember anything close to resembling a story in the game and I think I talked to most of the people. 

I didn't really do a lot of the black/white world tendency events though. Too much hassle.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 19, 2011)

I question your dedication to the game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 19, 2011)

My dedication ended after I beat it once. 

I'm scared to play anymore.


----------



## Jing (Aug 20, 2011)

Im seeing ads for this on Youtube now.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93LFz_j5fQA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Badalight (Aug 20, 2011)

Didn't realize you can hear a preview of the soundtrack if you go here.


Also, game has an M rating, no surprises there.


----------



## Krory (Aug 20, 2011)

No plans for DLC.



> During the behind-closed-doors presentation of Dark Souls at Namco-Bandai's private booth at Gamescom, things ended on a rather random note. After seeing a fairly extensive play-through of a portion of the game, a representative from Namco informed us that there was some confusion during a previous demo of Dark Souls concerning DLC, and that he wanted to clear the air.
> 
> According to him, Dark Souls is set to be a stand-alone, static package once it's released in early October of this year. This means that Namco and Dark Souls' developer From Software have no plans to release DLC of any kind.
> 
> This isn't necessarily that big of a deal, considering Dark Souls will take around 50-60 hours to complete, and that you'll be traversing about three times more territory than you did in Demon's Souls. There's even double the spells, items, weapons, armor and other equipment available when compared to Demon's Souls.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 20, 2011)

but i like good dlc, for good games. whatever, it works fine either way


----------



## Badalight (Aug 20, 2011)

DLC sucks, especially if it's dlc that's already on the disc when you buy it. I'm extremely glad there's none. The game is long enough anyway.

The only time I ever like DLC is if it's way after the game is out and they just want to give fans a little bit of extra content. That DLC makes sense. The rest is silly.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 20, 2011)

Badagoob said:


> Didn't realize you can hear a preview of the soundtrack if you go here.
> 
> 
> Also, game has an M rating, no surprises there.



Well, yes, Demon's Souls has an M rating, too.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 20, 2011)

I'll pic this up sometime next year just for kicks.


----------



## fantzipants (Aug 21, 2011)

Jing said:


> Im seeing ads for this on Youtube now.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93LFz_j5fQA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



great song - bartholomew


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 21, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 21, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Wicked (Aug 21, 2011)

Didn't know they had a samurai class


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 21, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Didn't know they had a samurai class


There isn't.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 21, 2011)

Man, the no DLC news is good news. It's been a long time since I payed $60 and have gotten a *full game*.


----------



## Wicked (Aug 21, 2011)

Pretty much no point of buying this game anymore.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 21, 2011)

so since theres no way to go back and rest at the nexus, are campfires the only places of safety? 

if so, this game is gonna be so much harder lol


----------



## Sine (Aug 24, 2011)

From Ilkar:



> Okay, so, I played the first three hours of Dark Souls earlier today. I was able to get as far as the E3 demo section, it's around two hours into the game, which is unbelievably hard, by the way.It's almost comically hard. We identified 8 different paths in different directions from the first campfire outside of the tutorial. 2 or 3 led towards the Undead Burg and then on to the E3 demo area, the others...well... underground ghost-infested lakes, poisonous crystal caverns... and most of it difficult enough to make me want to turn back and try somewhere else. The revamped E3 demo area is insane, I gave up and went back to the start, to give you an idea.
> 
> As for aggro... if you even think about daring to move, every enemy within half a mile hunts you down and follows, relentlessly. They chase you into corners, up ladders, and even into ambushes with other, even stronger enemies.
> That combined with the fact that pretty much every enemy is a challenge to beat 1v1 makes it a little...scary


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 24, 2011)

Sounds idiotic. Not gonna buy it now.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 24, 2011)

This game is going to be great


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 24, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Sounds idiotic. Not gonna buy it now.



Oh CMX, you give up way too easily.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh holy shit that sounds absolutely fantastic. I am so fucking pumped.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 24, 2011)

So basically. Aggro is going to force you into pulling enemies strategically like an MMO?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 24, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Oh CMX, you give up way too easily.



I'm just being realistic. It sounds terrible. 

There's no such thing as being "so hard it's funny". It just pisses me off more. I nearly killed myself by punching myself in the head playing Demon's Souls and that game was pretty easy after I got the hang of it.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 24, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm just being realistic. It sounds terrible.
> 
> There's no such thing as being "so hard it's funny". It just pisses me off more. I nearly killed myself by punching myself in the head playing Demon's Souls and that game was pretty easy after I got the hang of it.



Well then, all you gotta do is get the hang of dark souls then, right? Everyone has to go under some learning curve to get through a difficulty. Then once you get past that then you got the game in the bag.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 24, 2011)

Maybe. I'll buy it day one either way.


----------



## Badalight (Aug 27, 2011)

So fuckin pumpedddd


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 30, 2011)

*Dark Souls Storyline Will Be Melancholy*



> Gamasutra has a feature on Dark Souls where associate producer Andrew Davis comments on the story. He says the spiritual sequel to Demon?s Souls will "definitely" have more of a melancholy feel to the story and respawning is part of the plot.
> 
> In Dark Souls, you play as a character cursed with immortality. Dying hollows your character, perhaps implying a loss of humanity. When you die you lose all of your souls, but like Demon?s Souls it is possible to reclaim them by progressing to where your character fell. Instead of a central location, characters respawn at bonfires, safe zones where players gather. Humanity itself is a core part of Dark Souls represented in your character?s appearance and as a parameter, but From Software has not said much about it.
> 
> ...



*Source*:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 30, 2011)

So I'm going to be completely inhuman about 5 minutes into the game? :33


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 30, 2011)

Looks like it :33


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 30, 2011)

I wonder if I get a special bonus super mega secret awesome ending for being 100% inhuman!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 30, 2011)

What would be known as the "Bad End".


----------



## Utopia Realm (Aug 30, 2011)

I know friends who are working on the game.

From what they tell me, it seems like quite the game for "elitist".


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 30, 2011)

Fuck September.

Hurry up, October.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 30, 2011)

yes, hurry the fuck up you bastard month


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 30, 2011)

I hate October. There aren't any days off from work or anything. 

Fuck September and October, hurry up and get here November.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 30, 2011)

I wish october was september.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 1, 2011)

October needs to be now.


----------



## Wicked (Sep 1, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> October needs to be now.



Go to TGS i'm sure you can sneak a copy 


Those videos are implying this game will have a story


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 1, 2011)

I can't se how it'll have a story. Especially since most likely your character can't talk.


----------



## Wicked (Sep 1, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> I can't se how it'll have a story. Especially since most likely your character can't talk.



They don't talk....



They scream


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 1, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Go to TGS i'm sure you can sneak a copy
> 
> 
> Those videos are implying this game will have a story


I will do that. I'll bring a machine gun.



Murakazu said:


> I can't se how it'll have a story. Especially since most likely your character can't talk.



Lots of RPG protags don't talk.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 1, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Lots of RPG protags don't talk.



In this day and age I think its a prerequisite.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 1, 2011)

Nothing is certain in any day and age. It's the developers discretion. 

FIGHT THE POWA


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 1, 2011)

Some of the things you say CMX make me die laughing.

In a good way.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 1, 2011)

Jesus Christ, really?

Do you people seriously need to be spoonfed your story?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 1, 2011)

I like my story with a side of strawberry jam. :33


----------



## Wicked (Sep 1, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Jesus Christ, really?
> 
> Do you people seriously need to be spoonfed your story?



Yeah spoonfeed me plz :33


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 1, 2011)

> In the Age of Ancients,
> The world was unformed, shrouded by fog
> A land of grey crags, archtrees, and everlasting dragons
> 
> ...



THERE'S your story.

Want more?

_tough_


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 1, 2011)

I want to fight a minotaur.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 1, 2011)

And I want my Rocket Powered Skates I was promised last Year


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 1, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> THERE'S your story.
> 
> Want more?
> 
> _tough_



No no no.

Narrative doesn't exist; only having verbal diarrhea coming from multiple characters can make a story 'deep.'

And I saw those snake-headed soldiers in that preview.  

Oh hell no.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 2, 2011)

Giant, snake-headed, monster soldiers.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 2, 2011)

That grab you in a death grip and impale you in an even more brutal fashion than Mindflayers


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 2, 2011)

I hated those damn things.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 2, 2011)

what DIDN'T you hate I am pretty sure the only thing you're better at than postwhoring is dying in Demon's Souls


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 2, 2011)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUU 


I didn't hate the spider boss.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 2, 2011)

that's because you always cheapshotted it I bet you've never even tried to meet it in melee


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 2, 2011)

I actually did my first couple times fighting it. Once I managed to kill it but the first time I died horribly.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 2, 2011)

I melee that poor bitch.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 2, 2011)

i heard this game sucked, that it was way too hard, way too long, bad camera, not enough cutscenes, no anime, and that sounds terrible


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 2, 2011)

Goova said:


> i *heard* this game sucked, that it was way too hard, way too long, bad camera, not enough cutscenes, no anime, and that sounds terrible



Get your bitch ass out'a here.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 2, 2011)

Gotta agree with the doc on this one. Instead of hearing, start playing.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 2, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Gotta agree with the doc on this one. Instead of hearing, start dying.



Fix'd for accuracy.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 2, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Fix'd for accuracy.



Quoted for truth.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 2, 2011)

its sarcasm. 

so fuck u


----------



## TRI05 (Sep 2, 2011)

i planned on getting this first day but fuck that shit....this game is bought in a year when it costs 10 bucks.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 3, 2011)

> New Dark Souls info from Dengeki
> 
> 
> 
> ...



holy shit that bow

Want

with all my soul(s)

I want it


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 3, 2011)

i want a mecha in this game


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 6, 2011)

The more info we get the more happy I am pek


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 6, 2011)

I want a machine gun!


----------



## Alien (Sep 6, 2011)

The first review for Dark Soul is on the new Dengeki:

Dark Souls – 90/90/95/95


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 6, 2011)

Why the fuck is it not October yet utrage


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 6, 2011)

damn japs and there early release dates for jap games T_T


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 6, 2011)

My god....

GOTYAY

BE FUCKING OCTOBER ALREADY

GSHDPOERGIHWS:SDKLGAIHSDGHKLSDG


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 6, 2011)

Go play some Disgaea 4 until it's October.


----------



## Badalight (Sep 6, 2011)

Is that a good score? It seems good but, I don't know how dengeki usually rates their games.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 6, 2011)

yes thats obviously good.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 6, 2011)

They were paid to rate it that high. 


By the Yakuza.


----------



## Wicked (Sep 6, 2011)

That's quite the high score for this game.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 6, 2011)

"We’ve just watched a lengthy, detailed demo of an area in Dark Souls called the Duke’s Archives, full of huge halls, winding staircases, bizarre enemies, and humongous bosses… and at the end we learn that this entire section probably won’t be encountered by players until the second or third playthrough. That’s right: Dark Souls is so enormous that it has vast sections designed to only be discovered by the most dedicated delvers, and yet these sections are as detailed and full of challenge as a core level of any other game."

I WILL BUY TWO COPIES


----------



## Helix (Sep 6, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> > New Dark Souls info from Dengeki
> >
> >
> >
> ...



So, based off of that, it looks like the co-op will be handled the same as Demon's Souls? Not that I have a problem with that, since that is what made it a unique system. However, I had hope for a more quicker and efficient manner for inviting friends to your game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 7, 2011)

I could almost never get anyone to play co-op in Demon's Souls. The times I did get someone to join they died so fucking fast it was pathetic.


----------



## Wicked (Sep 7, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I could almost never get anyone to play co-op in Demon's Souls. The times I did get someone to join they died so fucking fast it was pathetic.



Yeah the coop isn't really convenient at all. It's really diffulcult to get it going but most of the people die in like one hit. I'm sure this game will be more fun to play but they really need DLC .

I swear if some jerkoff tries to invade my world i'll get the goons on him :ho.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 7, 2011)

pretty much an instant 10 in my book


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 7, 2011)

Not only do they suck ass and die when they enter, they take forever to summon. It's ridiculous.


----------



## Wicked (Sep 7, 2011)

It's because this game is cheap as shit..

You wear all that armor and die in one hit.. lol the monsters aren't that strong


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 7, 2011)

I think the people who call demons souls easy overfarm. i mean seriously, if you ever go through every lvl at like lvl 30-50 and beat it at like lvl 60, its not easy, even if you have memorized every nook and crany(which i have) and tried exploiting ai. still a hard game. Sure if you're lvl 130 before you beat it once cuz all you did was farm at 4-2, then youre doing it wrong


----------



## Pink Floyd (Sep 7, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> I swear if some jerkoff tries to invade my world i'll get the goons on him :ho.



I love it when the player is so scared of dying to an invading BP, they summon all the Blues that can find. Which is great for me since they're only pawns for the host and I can kill them easily and steal their souls. But most of the time, the host just accidentally falls off the cliffs in 4-2.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 7, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> It's because this game is cheap as shit..
> 
> You wear all that armor and die in one hit.. lol the monsters aren't that strong


Preach.

I was annoyed how easily my tank blessing guy was harmed, but despite the damage he took he regenerated so quickly and had so much health it never really was a problem. It was a problem for other characters though.


Goova said:


> I think the people who call demons souls easy overfarm. i mean seriously, if you ever go through every lvl at like lvl 30-50 and beat it at like lvl 60, its not easy, even if you have memorized every nook and crany(which i have) and tried exploiting ai. still a hard game. Sure if you're lvl 130 before you beat it once cuz all you did was farm at 4-2, then youre doing it wrong



You just suck at the game. 


Actually I guess I did grind a shit-ton.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 7, 2011)

I grinded a shit ton my first playthrough. I think thats what a lot of people do, they want to beat it, so they farm up and speed through the harder lvls. but after playthrough and playthrough you experiment with everything.

Well, i never used magic really. I saw my friend pick a mage and fly through most of the lvls as a mage at a low lvl, instantly hitting most people, i laughed, it was a joke, i couldnt believe was so overpowered and easy. Thats why i play warriors, you actually have to try. Shit, i remember when my friend tried playing a warrior type, he got pissed off and stopped, cursed at the game because he couldnt beat the first lvl.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 7, 2011)

Yeah, the mage is insanely easy at first. There are a couple hard parts for them though so it isn't all sunshine and roses, though they seem to have the easiest time with the majority of enemies and bosses.


----------



## Badalight (Sep 7, 2011)

Goova said:


> I think the people who call demons souls easy overfarm. i mean seriously, if you ever go through every lvl at like lvl 30-50 and beat it at like lvl 60, its not easy, even if you have memorized every nook and crany(which i have) and tried exploiting ai. still a hard game. Sure if you're lvl 130 before you beat it once cuz all you did was farm at 4-2, then youre doing it wrong



I was a knight, I used absolutely zero magic the entire game, I beat it in under 20 hours and I only did very minimal grinding.

It's not that hard, the bosses certainly arn't besides a select few, and the levels once memorized are pretty simple. 

The hard part of the game to me where

1. Flame Lurker
2. Tower knight
3. 5-2 
4. Fake King Allant

Aside from that, not too hard. I feel like Dark Souls will be the bane of my existence though...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 7, 2011)

Fucking 5-2. 

Fake King Allant wasn't hard persay, but he was tedious as fuck. It took me a while to kill his ass. I can't imagine fighting him as a more feeble magician or archer.


----------



## Wicked (Sep 7, 2011)

Pink Floyd said:


> I love it when the player is so scared of dying to an invading BP, they summon all the Blues that can find. Which is great for me since they're only pawns for the host and I can kill them easily and steal their souls. But most of the time, the host just accidentally falls off the cliffs in 4-2.



Lol One time I was AFK beginning of VOD 5-1 and some jerk killed me. Pissed me off so much 



CrazyMoronX said:


> Preach.
> 
> I was annoyed how easily my tank blessing guy was harmed, but despite the damage he took he regenerated so quickly and had so much health it never really was a problem. It was a problem for other characters though.



I stuck with the poison magic cuz it's fun to torture the enemies to a slow death :ho.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 7, 2011)

I tried poison a couple of times but it never seemed to hurt anything so I ditched it.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 7, 2011)

I actually didn't start any REAL grinding until NG+, since that's like a dickslap in the face.

My Meat Cleaver build tore through fucking everything, including Flame Lurker (seriously, dem stat scales + stick white stuff), but some weird stuff gave me trouble, like 3-1 since I had no ranged attacks whatsoever.  I didn't die, but it was a bitch to kill them motherfuckers.

Yellow Monk was fucking hilariously easy.  

And King Allant.  Oh hell no.


----------



## Badalight (Sep 7, 2011)

Fake king allant was hard because he'd de-level you.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 7, 2011)

But Soul Sucking was a fun power to have.  

If completely and utterly impractical.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 7, 2011)

Urge to play Demon's Souls... rising...


Must resit.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## Wicked (Sep 7, 2011)

They killed the dragons 

I'm gonna get my revenge


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 8, 2011)

BITCHES AND WHORES

FUCK YOU SEPTEMBER

GO AWAY

I WANT OCTOBER NOW


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 8, 2011)

fuck fuck fuck i might not have money in my bank to actually get the preorder which means no special edition fuck fuck fuck me


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm getting all those goodies come October.

AHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 8, 2011)

I won't pre-order anyway.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 8, 2011)

not a true warrior then


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 8, 2011)

I don't pre-order games.  I play the game and that's all I want to do. I don't need no stinkin' extras.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 8, 2011)

Pre-ordering could've saved you on disgaea 4 not being in stores for you.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 8, 2011)

You...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 8, 2011)

The truth hurts, doesn't it?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 8, 2011)

Yes. 

Maybe I should pre-order it. But only if it's the same price as the regular game would be otherwise.


----------



## The World (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 8, 2011)

I choose the flying penis monster! 


I mean "dragon".


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 8, 2011)

It would be awesome to face that many dragons at once.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 8, 2011)

damn that guy is strong.

my fav so far is walking death guy


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 8, 2011)

I want to play them as DLC.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 8, 2011)

played offline during Demon Souls but I think I might play online now, see how things are , the multilayer seems a lot of fun


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 8, 2011)

Last night I just finished up a blueblood build I wanted to do.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 8, 2011)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> played offline during Demon Souls but I think I might play online now, see how things are , the multilayer seems a lot of fun



Don't get your hopes up. You'll just get invaded by 100 different lame grassmunchers trying to kill you.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 8, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Don't get your hopes up. You'll just get invaded by 100 different lame grassmunchers trying to kill you.



 worth it


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 8, 2011)

I always found those punks really annoying. I'd have them dead and beat and they run and eat grass. And all I had were cudgels and axes.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 8, 2011)

Guys like that don't bother me. I just stun lock them and proceed to own their sorry asses.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 8, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I want to play them as DLC.



>wanting DLC in Dark Souls

you are the worst kind of scum


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 8, 2011)

I swear to god this needs to become a neg image


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 8, 2011)

throwing massive amounts of negs


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 8, 2011)

I would do it myself but it looks like it'd be 100x easier to make in flash than photoshop


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 9, 2011)

Playing the Witcher 2 until Dark Souls comes out, not really getting into it...I keep thinking about Dark Souls


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 9, 2011)

I tried playing Witcher 2 last night again. 

I forgot what I was doing and got killed and gave up.


Then I played Demon's Souls.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 9, 2011)

lol cmx

get killed in witcher 2, quit, get killed in a demons souls, just getting started


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 9, 2011)

Funny thing is that Witcher 2 is pretty easy. I also got killed in Demon's Souls and quit that, but I lasted a few minutes longer at least.

Fuck.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 9, 2011)

quitter. all you do is quit. we dont need quitters in this world.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 9, 2011)

But it was hard to play.


----------



## The World (Sep 9, 2011)

As if the Witcher 2 is bad. 

Great game, it's just Demon's Souls/Dark Souls is/will be better.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 9, 2011)

I was liking the Witcher at first but it just got to a point where I didn't want to play anymore. For one thing I could never figure out how to craft anything. And the droning story wasn't interesting to me.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 9, 2011)

i find it hard to get into a game when all you want to do is play another game in the same genre


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 9, 2011)

Yeah. 

I've been having a hankering for an SRPG. Luckily I have Disgaea 4 on the way.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 9, 2011)

The Witcher 2 is a great game, I think normal RPG fans would love it but I just can't really get into it...playing it feels like a chore, like " I'll finish this quest so I can say I played it today"


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dffVYHQoNXU[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7RkPhFtQc0[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yiv-rYKU1AM[/YOUTUBE]


 they aren't playing it properly


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 9, 2011)

:sleepy

Same old hack-n-slash moves from the first game.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 9, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> :sleepy
> 
> Same old hack-n-slash moves from the first game.



 Don't be like that


----------



## Awesome (Sep 9, 2011)

Implying that's a bad thing. We don't need another God of War or Castlevania.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 9, 2011)

I just vaguely recall them hyping up the battle system as if it had new moves and shit, that's all. Seems like the only thing they've done (that I've seen) is gimp the magic.


----------



## Wicked (Sep 9, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I just vaguely recall them hyping up the battle system as if it had new moves and shit, that's all. Seems like the only thing they've done (that I've seen) is gimp the magic.



It's like as if they didn't even attempt to try and add new animations to the weapons.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm not gonna watch that video, but as for the changes to the system:

I know that there's poise, which ranks between 0 and 100 based on the weight of your equipment. 0 poise gives you a perfect roll, but 100 poise has no knockback from things like arrows. Since rolling has no invincibility frames, this is to make armour worthwhile.

Instead of the shoving attack from Demon's Souls we have a jumping lunge.

Magic has a set number of casts instead of a mp bar.

There's over 60 new spells from Magic, Miracles and Pyromancy. And there's all those new armours and weapons.


----------



## Badalight (Sep 9, 2011)

And the fact that it's an open world with tons of different paths to take. That is what makes it different than the first more than anything else.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 9, 2011)

I want better combat anyway. 

Maybe the other classes are more unique in what they can do or something. I mean, I wouldn't hate it if it were exactly the same as Demon's Souls in a new setting but it would be nice to have new combat options.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 9, 2011)

cmx you would bitch about anything wouldn't you?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 9, 2011)

I like the combat so I'm not going to complain.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 9, 2011)

All I need is my Great Bow.

Then I will be happy


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 9, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> cmx you would bitch about anything wouldn't you?



Probably. 

I guess I just have my expectations for games set too high and everything is a disappointment.


----------



## Badalight (Sep 10, 2011)

Am I the only one who used armor in Dark Souls?


----------



## Wicked (Sep 10, 2011)

Badalight said:


> Am I the only one who used armor in Dark Souls?



Um the game isn't out yet wut. I used armor all the time but it felt useless in the demo souls.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 10, 2011)

i always pimped the brushwood set. always.


----------



## Jing (Sep 10, 2011)

I just mixed up different pieces of armor sets together so I could still have good defense and be able to roll faster.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 10, 2011)

I had unheard of resilience each playthrough of demons souls

I mean hell i could tank like 200 attacks from 1-1 soul deprived humans

now thats pimp


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 10, 2011)

Badalight said:


> Am I the only one who used armor in Dark Souls?



I used Yurt's armor for my entire playthrough as soon as I could roll with it.

Entirely for aesthetic's, though.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 10, 2011)

Goova said:


> I had unheard of resilience each playthrough of demons souls
> 
> I mean hell i could tank like 200 attacks from 1-1 soul deprived humans
> 
> now thats pimp



protip: if you have a ring of regeneration they cannot harm you.


----------



## Ishamael (Sep 10, 2011)

Hopefully armor is useful in Dark Souls. The stamina recovery rate reduction made it useless.

I only wore the Dark Silver armor because it looked so awesome.


----------



## DanE (Sep 10, 2011)

I liked Yurts armor, I was a mage.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 10, 2011)

h regen is lame.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 10, 2011)

DanE said:


> I liked Yurts armor, I was a mage.



Gloom Armor was light enough to roll with during my Meat Cleaver run, gave some nifty resistance bonuses and was easily the coolest looking armor in the game.

Died about as much as I did wearing rags, though.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Wicked (Sep 11, 2011)

So what? Nothing is being added new to this game.


----------



## The World (Sep 11, 2011)

No wonder your rep is burning red.


----------



## Wicked (Sep 11, 2011)

The World said:


> No wonder your rep is burning red.



I dont caree but there is what in here? Japan ancestors would be ashamed. You know what you do but it's not for today right now.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 12, 2011)

You gotta play it and feel it, ya dig?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 12, 2011)

I dig.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 15, 2011)

*Watch The Complete Prologue For Dark Souls*



> Watching the Dark Souls prologue in bits and pieces was probably a little confusing. Namco Bandai now have the entire prologue ? including part 4 ? edited into a single video, which you can watch below:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]yopt1hJtzQU[/YOUTUBE]



*Source*:


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 15, 2011)

Don't watch If you hate spoilers but its the tutorial area. Cannot wait pek
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ol9r93awwBA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHZD11TtTIE[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7pgdAr2rqXs[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1d8aGpiz04c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2011)

Oh, the Deprived class. 


I'll watch it later.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 15, 2011)

Hahaha the depressed soldier's back


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 15, 2011)

Seriously.

Just fucking skip the rest of this god forsaken month already.


----------



## Badalight (Sep 15, 2011)

CANNOT WAIT


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 16, 2011)

Keep fapping, men, keep the fap going.


----------



## The World (Sep 16, 2011)

All of my money.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 18, 2011)

My body is ready.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 18, 2011)

whips confirmed for dark souls
whips confirmed for dark souls
whips confirmed for dark souls
whips confirmed for dark souls
whips confirmed for dark souls


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 18, 2011)

Hopefully they won't suck like the hands of god.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 19, 2011)

sucking with the HoG is a sign of manliness deficiency


----------



## Velocity (Sep 19, 2011)

So when're we getting a demo?


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Sep 19, 2011)

The demo is Demon's Souls.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 19, 2011)

Whips? 


I hope they make some cool new weapons.


----------



## The World (Sep 19, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> So when're we getting a demo?



This is like coming out in 2 weeks, what demo? 

THE ANTICIPATION IS KILLING ME!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 19, 2011)

I am conflicted here. On one hand I told myself I'd conserve money and I have Disgaea 4 to play for a long time yet.

On the other hand, it's fucking Dark Souls.


----------



## The World (Sep 19, 2011)

2 long ass RPGs to play CMX, you will have no life for the next year.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 19, 2011)

Not to mention the games coming out later on/next year. 


There 2-3 games I have my eye on. And then there's the impending release of Diablo III and Torchlight II.


----------



## The World (Sep 19, 2011)

Skyrim and Diablo 3. 

I will not be leaving my house for the next year. The next time you will see me I will have an old hermit beard.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 19, 2011)

You'll have to use the bathroom I bet so your eyes will be diverted from the TV at some point.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 19, 2011)

I have to go to work. 


I will try to get into a work from home program though. Then I will NEVER leave the house. NOT EVER!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 19, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> whips confirmed for dark souls
> whips confirmed for dark souls
> whips confirmed for dark souls
> whips confirmed for dark souls
> whips confirmed for dark souls



[YOUTUBE]fd7rl5AhXt0[/YOUTUBE]

So playing that when I get a whip.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 19, 2011)

I got dibs on naming my character "Richter".


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 20, 2011)

just saw a stream of someone playing it and its really hard. Pro tip stay away from the sewers until you're more powerful, that place seems especially difficult with giant rats and geckos


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 20, 2011)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> just saw a stream of someone playing it and its really hard. Pro tip stay away from the sewers until you're more powerful, that place seems especially difficult with giant rats and geckos



Got a video so I can see?:33


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2011)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> just saw a stream of someone playing it and its really hard. Pro tip stay away from the sewers until you're more powerful, that place seems especially difficult with giant rats and geckos



Geckos? hard? How is that possible?  They're supposed to glow and drop shards.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 20, 2011)

Maybe they actually do decent attacks to you instead of just lunging at you.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2011)

Ohh, those salamanders. I was confusing the big fire guys with the little silver guys. Still, salamanders are easy as shit.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 20, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Geckos? hard? How is that possible?  They're supposed to glow and drop shards.



They spit poison , it was the weirdest thing I've ever seen, the person rat away from a huge rat because it almost killed him and he ended up on a lower level when he was attacked by 4 of them being




> Got a video so I can see?





here are some clips


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 20, 2011)

OH MY GOOOOOOOOOOOO-

Wait, whips?

Fucking awesome.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2011)

Rats and salamanders being hard. 


Blow my mind.


----------



## Wicked (Sep 20, 2011)

Haha Dark Souls aint no joke

Thinking about becoming a Dark Knight and stab people from behind online 

All dat rage


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 20, 2011)

the graveyard is another place to be careful, the amount of things you have to fight there was ridiculous


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 20, 2011)

Damn, if your in a corner, low HP, and ambushed your done for.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm keeping my eyes virgin.

They will be raped come October.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 20, 2011)

The person who was playing died ALOT and I'm actually worried it might be too hard, so many enemies will chase you relentlessly... I don't think I'm ready


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2011)

Well I'm waiting anyway. I have to beat Disgaea 4 first. And I'm trying to save money. 


I know if I get Dark Souls I will stop playing Disgaea 4. I ain't tryin' to waste 60 bucks.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 20, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I'm keeping my eyes virgin.
> 
> They will be raped come October.



You and me both bro. Chastity brofist


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm a virgin. :33

Well, not in the sexual sense. But I've only watched gameplay videos of Dark Souls that show virtually nothing new.


----------



## TRI05 (Sep 20, 2011)

convince a rookie who heard great reviews about demon souls and has always liked the medieval fantasy setting and is dying for a new rpg but then is a little bit turned off by the stupid difficulty of this game to buy it.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 20, 2011)

TRI05 said:


> convince a rookie who heard great reviews about demon souls and has always liked the medieval fantasy setting and is dying for a new rpg but then is a little bit turned off by the stupid difficulty of this game to buy it.



Ninja Gaiden is harder?

It's only hard until you understand how the game works; there's a steep learning curve where the majority of the people decide they don't like it.  It's not easy, but I've played much harder games.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Sep 21, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Ninja Gaiden is harder?
> 
> It's only hard until you understand how the game works; there's a steep learning curve where the majority of the people decide they don't like it.  It's not easy, but I've played much harder games.



Pretty much this, when you start you will get raped but the game can easily be beaten in roughly an hour once you have gone through it 3/4 times and have all the best gear and knowledge of what you are getting into.


----------



## Akuma (Sep 21, 2011)

Did anyone else plat Demons souls?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 21, 2011)

Absolutely. My second only Plat and one well earned.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 21, 2011)

Live stream of someone playing If you are interested   


I know a lot of you won't look but its there for those interested :33


----------



## Esura (Sep 21, 2011)

Can you at least pause in Dark Souls? Cause its kind of annoying that I can't pause in Demon's Souls.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> Can you at least pause in Dark Souls? Cause its kind of annoying that I can't pause in Demon's Souls.



The pause button halves your health.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> Can you at least pause in Dark Souls? Cause its kind of annoying that I can't pause in Demon's Souls.



That's woman talk.


----------



## Esura (Sep 21, 2011)

Well shit, I have to take piss breaks or shit, maybe someone has to put the controller down for a minute. At this rate I can probably only play this at an hour a day at the most.

I know the game is supposed to be hardcore but come on now. Nothing pauses the fucking game. Pressing start opens up the menu, which I can still get attacked in.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> Well shit, I have to take piss breaks or shit, maybe someone has to put the controller down for a minute. At this rate I can probably only play this at an hour a day at the most.
> 
> I know the game is supposed to be hardcore but come on now. Nothing pauses the fucking game. Pressing start opens up the menu, which I can still get attacked in.



There's no time for piss breaks in the middle of a dungeon filled with fire breathing zombie platypus!


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 21, 2011)

But seriously, I don't know if they have one or not.

I don't think anything has been said on the matter.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 21, 2011)

From the stream I'm watching; No pauses in Dark Souls


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 21, 2011)

This game will literally grow hair on your chest as you play.


----------



## Esura (Sep 21, 2011)

Yeah I'm watching the stream too. 

Thats retarded though. A pause function has been in every single video game since Pong. Why they omitted this is beyond me.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 21, 2011)

Meh, not like I was expecting to pause anyway. I got used to that in demon souls.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Sep 21, 2011)

Akuma said:


> Did anyone else plat Demons souls?



I did as you can see on my trophy card, honestly it wasn't that hard.

Ninja Gaiden Sigma 2, Vanquish, Killzone 2,Marvel vs Capcom 3, Call of Duty World at War were all more difficult platinums imo.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 21, 2011)

The only bitch to do for the plat is to get the BPDW katana's drop the pure bladestone for that weapon. Everything else was easy.


----------



## Esura (Sep 21, 2011)

How the hell you guys Plat this game? 

Only game I ever came close to Plat in was ACII and Deus Ex (fucking trying to get that Pacifist and Foxiest of the Hounds trophies).


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 21, 2011)

Its called duping esura. It'll make your life easier.


----------



## Esura (Sep 21, 2011)

Eh wut? Whats a duping (in relations to the game)?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 21, 2011)

I dupe with the stockpile thomas method more than any other way.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 21, 2011)

AKA CHEATING


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 21, 2011)

True, I don't recommend it if its your first time through the game. Though after that I'd say fuck it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 21, 2011)

After beating the game I don't see a reason not to dupe. I ain't tryin' to spend 10,000 hours collecting souls and beating the game 5 times just to get the spells I want.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 21, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> After beating the game I don't see a reason not to dupe. I ain't tryin' to spend 10,000 hours collecting souls and beating the game 5 times just to get the spells I want.



You got that right.


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2011)

I like to dupe while I dupe.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> Yeah I'm watching the stream too.
> 
> Thats retarded though. A pause function has been in every single video game since Pong. Why they omitted this is beyond me.



because its constantly online(or seasmlessly transition to online) and you cant ever pause online 

its like Phantasy Star Online


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 21, 2011)

Mura said:


> You got that right.





The World said:


> I like to dupe while I dupe.



Duping doesn't really reduce the challenge in Demon's Souls all that much (learning the game does a good enough job of that). It simply reduces the grinding time.


----------



## Wicked (Sep 21, 2011)

Duping takes all the fun out of this game


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 21, 2011)

If you like to grind for god knows how long then yeah it does.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 21, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Duping takes all the fun out of this game





Mura said:


> If you like to grind for god knows how long then yeah it does.


What he said.

The fun of the game is the challenge, which isn't really negated by duping items. It's just a shortcut around killing the same monsters over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over to reach some stat goal.

If you want to remove the challenge there are easier ways than duping.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 22, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHA

From Software I fucking love you guys


----------



## Esura (Sep 22, 2011)

Just don't play it online until release date. Simple as that.

Common sense.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Sep 22, 2011)

I obtained every item in the game in roughly 80hrs without duping anything.

Although I agree if you were to dupe something it wouldn't make your skills any better so it wouldn't really change the game.


----------



## The World (Sep 22, 2011)

Black Phantom's oh gawd.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 22, 2011)

Having trouble with them?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2011)

Shuntensatsu said:


> I obtained every item in the game in roughly 80hrs without duping anything.
> 
> Although I agree if you were to dupe something it wouldn't make your skills any better so it wouldn't really change the game.


Well why spend 80 hours farming shards and souls when I can dupe all I need in 30 minutes?



The special items you have to actually get anyway. And the souls you have to actually get to dupe, you just circumvent playing the game through 3 times for the same soul on different difficulties. After the 3rd playthrough I doubt I'd want to play with the same character anyway.


----------



## Athrum (Sep 23, 2011)

You cant dupe boss souls with stockpile thomas can you?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 23, 2011)

Yes, yes you can.


----------



## Esura (Sep 23, 2011)

I watched this JPN Dark Souls stream and...damn it looks good.

Dude kept dying again these large ass arrows and everyone in the stream was calling him a noob, it was fucking funny.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm starting to be not-so-sure about this game.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 23, 2011)

Not so sure about what?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 23, 2011)

About the game. Sounds like it could be filled with the things from the first game I hated.


----------



## Esura (Sep 23, 2011)

What you hated?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 23, 2011)

Well I really hated that poisonous pile of shit, world 5. 

And pitfalls. 1-foot-wide cliff packed with golden skeletons and manta rays.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 23, 2011)

Ignore CMX, he's a gigantic pussy.



Athrum said:


> You cant dupe boss souls with stockpile thomas can you?



420 dupe beast demon's souls erry'day


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 23, 2011)

That's woman talk, CMX.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm definitely not getting this game. I put about 18 hours into the first one yesterday. 

I guess I'm just not much of a masochist .


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 24, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> I'm definitely not getting this game. I put about 18 hours into the first one yesterday.
> 
> I guess I'm just not much of a masochist .



18 hours in a single day?

Found your problem.

And, once again, it's not that fucking hard.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 24, 2011)

Ugh I keep falling into the need to find out more now that it's out but we have to wait almost two weeks

fucking japan rargh


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 24, 2011)

I'd probably be in love with this game if the action looked cooler. shit looks so bland. i appreciate  everything else iv seen about this game too...but damnit i like combat to look good.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeah, who wants something that actually plays and handles good so long as there's lots of whizz bang nonsense?


----------



## Badalight (Sep 24, 2011)

Apparently the jap version has a lot of glitches so far. AKA the game freezing and some people can't even get past the title screen.

Dark Souls: So tough you can't even beat the title screen


----------



## Badalight (Sep 24, 2011)

It's not an action game per-say, more like a dungeon crawler.

And it's really easy to beat especially if you farm souls. Go to 4-1 and kill the skeletons. You'll get a TON of souls.

In-fact, 4-2, and 4-3 are also amazing for soul farming. 

You can level up so incredibly fast there, it's ridiculous.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 24, 2011)

Magic is the only easy mode.

Blocking only works in small instances, and usually only against human opponents.  The majority of the other enemies will blow through your stamina and sending your reeling in 1-2 good smacks, and then you either take the hit from the bigger enemy or get overwhelmed by smaller enemies.  It's not the hardest game ever, but it's still pretty damn hard.  

And, of course, it's really easy to beat all the bosses when you've got the Wiki page on your laptop next to you on the couch, but finding the crack in the armor for each boss as you play is a lot harder.  

Any game is easy when you explain it like that.


----------



## Esura (Sep 24, 2011)

I thank the DS wiki for me liking this game now a bit. I was this close to letting my nephew have it and removing it from my collection.


----------



## Ishamael (Sep 24, 2011)

Does heavy armor still reduce your stamina recovery rate in this game?


----------



## Badalight (Sep 24, 2011)

Esura said:


> I thank the DS wiki for me liking this game now a bit. I was this close to letting my nephew have it and removing it from my collection.



What level/part were you stuck on exactly? There were a select few that really frustrated, but most of the levels I could get through without dying more than a few times.

The bosses were also generally easily with only a few exceptions.


----------



## Rama (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 24, 2011)

Saw that earlier. That amount of butthurt is delicious


----------



## Santí (Sep 24, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> Does heavy armor still reduce your stamina recovery rate in this game?



I don't see why it wouldn't if it did in Demon Souls.

I also loved the fat-ass dodge roll performed by those with heavy armor. The entire screen would shake.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 24, 2011)

ugh fucking skyrim comparisons 

Everywhere I see it's god damn "DARK SOULS VS SKYRIM HURP DERP!!!1!!11!"

they are different games with different playstyles and different approaches. Would everyone kindly go and fuck off about it?


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 24, 2011)

Getting both.

Fanboys can go fuck a woodchipper.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 24, 2011)

Dark Souls >>> Skyrim, just sayin...

Kidding, will buy both.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm also getting both....




Will enjoy Dark Souls more though


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 24, 2011)

Well, I only have one of them preordered.


----------



## Badalight (Sep 24, 2011)

That article gives Dark Souls a bad name more than anything...


----------



## Esura (Sep 24, 2011)

Badalight said:


> What level/part were you stuck on exactly? There were a select few that really frustrated, but most of the levels I could get through without dying more than a few times.
> 
> The bosses were also generally easily with only a few exceptions.



Before the wiki? That damn dragon in 1-1 and the frequent ambushes.

Now, I'm slowly liking this piece of shit hard game. I'm not even liking it for the difficulty but I like the world and the few NPCs I find. The whole atmosphere almost lets me forget about all the bullshit I have to go through. And the online, its quite nice. When I first played it my internet was cut off so I never got to feel the true online DS experience.

This game has went from a 4.5/10 at release to a solid 8/10 for me now. 

I'm thinking about starting over though (I'm only on 4-1 now, only a few hours in) and start focusing and planning on how I'm going to shape my character for future levels. I divvied up too much souls across too many attributes instead of focusing on a core few and now its a pain in the ass to level up attributes when it cost 5000 souls a pop and my character is just ass all around and can't use any decent weapon that's not some light weapon or shield.

So Royal, main attributes being Endurance (don't want to get OHKOed), Strength (I want to use better shields and lances), and Faith (I want more miracles).


----------



## Rama (Sep 24, 2011)

Im getting both, I wouldn't even compare them.  But the comments really amuse me lol.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 24, 2011)

Esura said:


> Before the wiki? That damn dragon in 1-1 and the frequent ambushes.
> 
> Now, I'm slowly liking this piece of shit hard game. I'm not even liking it for the difficulty but I like the world and the few NPCs I find. The whole atmosphere almost lets me forget about all the bullshit I have to go through. And the online, its quite nice. When I first played it my internet was cut off so I never got to feel the true online DS experience.
> 
> ...



You should check out some of the Wiki builds.

DS is one of the few games where a lack of direction in your point spending will fuck you over very quickly and very concisely.  I restarted my first character because I was fucking around with Luck and Dexterity and shit was going nowhere fast; Magic builds are still easy mode, but some of the Strength builds are fun as fuck.

My first play through I rolled a Meat Cleaver build and it was fucking awesome.

Some attributes are better than others, though.   You need endurance for whichever fucking class you go.


----------



## Ishamael (Sep 24, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> You should check out some of the Wiki builds.
> 
> DS is one of the few games where a lack of direction in your point spending will fuck you over very quickly and very concisely.  I restarted my first character because I was fucking around with Luck and Dexterity and shit was going nowhere fast; Magic builds are still easy mode, but some of the Strength builds are fun as fuck.
> 
> ...


Meat Cleaver's are easy mode as well 

And yeah Esura restarting wouldn't be such a bad idea actually, it's quite easy to fuck up a character. Check out a couple of builds on the DS wiki. If you like miracles and tanking hits a Blessed build might be what you are looking for.

Blessed Great Axe/Claymore +5


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 24, 2011)

DBS is awesome.  

It's probably the easiest STR build, but it's no Royal.


----------



## Esura (Sep 24, 2011)

Actually, I'm looking for a more agile build that allows use of magic/miracles with dual swords (shields seems so fucking useless in this game after 1-1) and bows. I don't want to be _too_ weak though. Almost like a Spellrogue (if this makes any sense to you). I don't like diving in head first with shield and sword anymore. I die faster that way. I'm a pussy in this game so I want to use a build suitable for pussies. Or maybe a Rogue Lancer.

EDIT: No fuck that I don't really want to rely only on magic either, I die easy that way apparently too....oh I'm confused.....

Maybe I'll tank as a Faith like everybody else. If tanks are actually, I dunno, tanks in this game. Damage output is high in this game. Maybe I need to learn how to melee better. 

EDIT2: Fuck it, I'm going to Templar Knight this shit like a man.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 25, 2011)

Shields are useful, you just need the stamina necessary to use them effectively; many have buffs and/or bonuses, and play well into some strategies.  But Armor is useless, and rolling is the 'Win' button.  

Dexterity builds are more about backstab/riposte, so if you plan to be an agile, knife wielding character, get ready to learn how to backstab.


----------



## Esura (Sep 25, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Shields are useful, you just need the stamina necessary to use them effectively; many have buffs and/or bonuses, and play well into some strategies. * But Armor is useless*, and rolling is the 'Win' button.
> 
> Dexterity builds are more about* backstab/riposte*, so if you plan to be an agile, knife wielding character,* get ready to learn how to backstab.*



I don't like the sound of the bolded.

Eh, whats a nice balanced build of power and maneuverability? What if I want to do high damage but roll alot?


----------



## Ishamael (Sep 25, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> DBS is awesome.
> 
> It's probably the easiest STR build, but it's no Royal.


The DBS is indeed awesome, personally I prefer the Bramd but it only B scaling 



Esura said:


> I don't like the sound of the bolded.
> 
> Eh, whats a nice balanced build of power and maneuverability? What if I want to do high damage but roll alot?


Meat Cleaver, Dragon Bone Smasher, and Crushing Battle Axe/Claymore all work. Although honestly any build can have high damage output and maneuverability. As long as you can do the quick roll (by having equip burden under 50%) your good to go in this game. Just be sure to have high endurance if you plan on being able to roll a lot in battle.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 25, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well I really hated that poisonous pile of shit, world 5.



Oh, there's one place you'll hate. 

The only disappointing thing for me is that Shunsuke Kida is not doing the soundtrack, but they got Motoi Sakuraba of all fucking people to compose. I'm shocked, because the music isn't some terrible MIDI sounding stuff, which is a Sakuraba trait.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 25, 2011)

I haven't watched any of the streams; I'm keeping my eyes pure.

BUT GODDAMNIT I KEEP HEARING THINGS AND I WANT THIS FUCKING GAME NOW WHY ISNT IT OCTOBER YET


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 25, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I haven't watched any of the streams; I'm keeping my eyes pure.
> 
> BUT GODDAMNIT I KEEP HEARING THINGS AND I WANT THIS FUCKING GAME NOW WHY ISNT IT OCTOBER YET



My man, I am in the same fucking boat. I don't want to know, I just want to play.

But it isn't in my hands.

It's not fair.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 25, 2011)

I don't even know when I'll get the game.

Pre-ordered from Amazon, so it'll take some time to ship.


----------



## The World (Sep 25, 2011)

No release date delivery? Da fuck?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 25, 2011)

I think amazon gives you an estimate delivery time.


----------



## Badalight (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm bout to pre-order from gamestop I think.


----------



## Esura (Sep 25, 2011)

Stop preordering from Amazon. I love Amazon and all but they suck with their preorders. Preorder from Gamestop instead. Yeah I know its Gamestop but they don't fuck your orders up and ship it two days after release date when you wanted that shit on release day.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Sep 26, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I don't even know when I'll get the game.
> 
> Pre-ordered from Amazon, so it'll take some time to ship.



I get release day delivery from Amazon, guaranteed to be there on Oct 4th for only 1 dollar to ship. Can't beat that.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 26, 2011)

Shuntensatsu said:


> I get release day delivery from Amazon, guaranteed to be there on Oct 4th for only 1 dollar to ship. Can't beat that.



Likewise, only difference is I don't pay extra.


also





> Software sales remained strong in Japan this week as Dragon Quest Collection held up pretty well while Dark Souls opened at over 250,000 units, well ahead of what preorders had suggested last week.
> 
> 1) Dark Souls (PS3) - 260,000
> 
> ...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 26, 2011)

i wanna get into dark souls but i'm thinking i have to get into demon's souls first, is that true?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 26, 2011)

No, you can play Dark without having played Demon's first


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Sep 26, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> i wanna get into dark souls but i'm thinking i have to get into demon's souls first, is that true?



You should play Demon's Souls first for a few reasons, for one it is a great game, for another it will help you to learn how to play Dark Souls(which is allegedly more difficult).


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 26, 2011)

Yeah, that's actually what i was thinking of doing, thanks guys 

I'm kinda concerned about how bad i'll suck, but i'm pretty good at Ninja gaiden now which was pretty difficult initially, maybe its just practice


----------



## Esura (Sep 26, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Yeah, that's actually what i was thinking of doing, thanks guys
> 
> *I'm kinda concerned about how bad i'll suck, but i'm pretty good at Ninja gaiden now which was pretty difficult initially, maybe its just practice*



No, Demon's Souls is harder than Ninja Gaiden for different reasons.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 26, 2011)

Esura said:


> No, Demon's Souls is harder than Ninja Gaiden for different reasons.



How so?  enlighten me


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Sep 26, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> How so?  enlighten me



 He is crazy if he believes that Inuhanyou, take it from someone who has done everything in both games. Ninja Gaiden Sigma 2 is infinitely more difficult than Demons souls. If you can beat Master Ninja on NGS2 and complete the online team missions, Demon's Souls will be nothing to you.  It has a steep learning curve but once you learn it everything becomes a breeze.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 26, 2011)

Ah i see. Yes i've beaten NG1(not black, the original), NG2, as well as NGS1 and NGS2. Personally i thought the sigma games were much much easier than the original versions. 

NG2 had a lot more frustrating elements that seemed down to sloppy level design than actual skill(the level where you fight the giant fish for example with all the smaller fish just jumping on you at random). And NGS1 cut out a lot of backtracking, puzzle solving and "you need to save right here right now or your going to die and have to start an hour away from when you last did" of NG1


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Sep 26, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Ah i see. Yes i've beaten NG1(not black, the original), NG2, as well as NGS1 and NGS2. Personally i thought the sigma games were much much easier than the original versions.
> 
> NG2 had a lot more frustrating elements that seemed down to sloppy level design than actual skill(the level where you fight the giant fish for example with all the smaller fish just jumping on you at random). And NGS1 cut out a lot of backtracking, puzzle solving and "you need to save right here right now or your going to die and have to start an hour away from when you last did" of NG1



NG2 single player is a bit harder than NGS2, but NGS2 team missions are on another level entirely. To this day only a few hundred people have finished them all.  Took me nearly 9 months to complete them all.


----------



## Esura (Sep 26, 2011)

Shuntensatsu said:


> He is crazy if he believes that Inuhanyou, take it from someone who has done everything in both games. *Ninja Gaiden Sigma 2 is infinitely more difficult than Demons souls.* If you can beat Master Ninja on NGS2 and complete the online team missions, Demon's Souls will be nothing to you.  It has a steep learning curve but once you learn it everything becomes a breeze.



I take it you have no experience with any NG whatsoever, but whatever, that wasn't my point. Demon's Soul isn't a challenging game execution-wise at all, and your Ninja Gaiden skills wont help you. As far as the fights in Demon's Soul are concerned, they borderline easy unless you get ambushed or something, and even those are easy unless you rock a mage build (which I somewhat did with Royal). The game is much harder for other reasons. I think 80% of my deaths were unrelated to fights with regular enemies at all.

Anyone who tells you its easy Inu played the damn game for hell of hours and know the game inside and out. Of course its easy once you know all the damn surprises and shit (which is pretty much part of the steep learning curve).

Main reason I even like this game now is because of these guides and it allowed me to get past the first level and every other level with dumb bullshit. Comes in handy. I'm going to wait for a guide for Dark Souls too.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 26, 2011)

I've beaten a few levels of the team missions(i always use Dark Ryu), but i lost interest when i could never secure a stable connection with an online partner


----------



## Esura (Sep 26, 2011)

And what of it?


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Sep 26, 2011)

Esura said:


> I take it you have no experience with any NG whatsoever, but whatever, that wasn't my point. Demon's Soul isn't a challenging game execution-wise at all, and your Ninja Gaiden skills wont help you. As far as the fights in Demon's Soul are concerned, they borderline easy unless you get ambushed or something, and even those are easy unless you rock a mage build (which I somewhat did with Royal). The game is much harder for other reasons. I think 80% of my deaths were unrelated to fights with regular enemies at all.
> 
> Anyone who tells you its easy Inu played the damn game for hell of hours and know the game inside and out. Of course its easy once you know all the damn surprises and shit (which is pretty much part of the steep learning curve).
> 
> Main reason I even like this game now is because of these guides and it allowed me to get past the first level and every other level with dumb bullshit. Comes in handy. I'm going to wait for a guide for Dark Souls too.



Well I have beaten NG2/NGS2 roughly 10x and was like the 30th or so person on the planet to get the platinum trophy for it.  So I guess I don't know much about Ninja Gaiden...

And actually your Ninja Gaiden skills WILL help you in this game, as the vast majority of fights can be handled simply by dodging and then attacking.  The dive roll is by far the most effective move in all of Demon's Souls no matter what class you are.  It has invincible frames which when timed right can get you out of basically any attack. Once you get your reaction speed down on those you will have little problems with anything in the game. Even on NG+++++++ I don't have much trouble with Flase King or Flamelurker.  I have a pure Dex build with Sharp Uchigatana +5 and Sharp Kilij +5, it also works well with my sticky longbow +5.  I really don't even need to use a shield most of the time I just 2 hand a weapon cast warding and use sticky white stuff on my katana for extreme damage.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 26, 2011)

Dodge and attack, the most effective way of fighting in any game.


----------



## Esura (Sep 26, 2011)

Shuntensatsu said:


> Well I have beaten NG2/NGS2 roughly 10x and was like the 30th or so person on the planet to get the platinum trophy for it.  So I guess I don't know much about Ninja Gaiden...


Touche. Still don't find NG too difficult after DMC3.



> And actually your Ninja Gaiden skills WILL help you in this game, as the vast majority of fights can be handled simply by dodging and then attacking.  The dive roll is by far the most effective move in all of Demon's Souls no matter what class you are.  It has invincible frames which when timed right can get you out of basically any attack. Once you get your reaction speed down on those you will have little problems with anything in the game. Even on NG+++++++ I don't have much trouble with Flase King or Flamelurker.  I have a pure Dex build with Sharp Uchigatana +5 and Sharp Kilij +5, it also works well with my sticky longbow +5.  I really don't even need to use a shield most of the time I just 2 hand a weapon cast warding and use sticky white stuff on my katana for extreme damage.



Eh, it just seems like common gaming sense after the tutorial. Shields kill stamina, dodge has invisible frames (many action/action RPG oriented games have invisibility frames in their dodge roles or at least make it preferable to dodge), which I didn't actually know that Demon's Souls had until a few days ago but it seems preferable to shielding killing all my damn stamina though.  Tutorial is the best time to experiment with shit since you can't die (at least I couldn't). Although, fights were never my issue in this game. 

I can't say I platinum'ed it or anything unfortunately that but I fair pretty well in DMC3 and Bayonetta on their highest difficulties....jus throwing that out there.


----------



## Esura (Sep 26, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Dodge and attack, the most effective way of fighting in any game.



I wish I thought of posting this before you as you are correct.

Only action game I played that relied on blocking alot instead of dodging was GoW. That Golden Fleece was broken.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Sep 26, 2011)

How good is this video game on a scale on 1 -10; and what is it about?


----------



## Badalight (Sep 26, 2011)

spaniardguitarist said:


> How good is this video game on a scale on 1 -10; and what is it about?



Dark Souls isn't out yet...

Demons Souls though, definitely a 10/10.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Sep 26, 2011)

Esura said:


> Touche. Still don't find NG too difficult after DMC3.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I platinumed Bayonetta also, which was extremely easy(took only a few days). Infinite Climax was really no challenge.  DMC3 as you say is quite difficult but NG2 is a bit harder, especially the team missions. It literally took like 6 months before even 1 person could beat them, they are that insane.  

DMC3, NG1/2(on their top difficulties) are much harder than Demon's Souls in my opinion. Demon's Souls just has a steeper learning curve than most games.  If you think you can just run around and be an idiot then you have another thing coming.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 26, 2011)

Difference between demon souls and Ninja Gaiden and DMC is Demon Souls has one set difficulty and it's tough but not unfair. Usually if you die it's your own fault. 

Ninja Gaiden 2 is just plain cheap on some parts with shitty level design. Sigma fixed most of it though. DMC3 isn't hard, it's pretty easy tbh. But Ninja Gaiden and DMC play very differently. Ninja Gaiden on it's hardest is def a better challenge then DMC. For one NG1 feels like they actually put THOUGHT into it's hardest difficulty and if I remember correctly change the way enemies attack and which you fight. DMC they just make you die quicker. So NG was def the harder game to beat.


----------



## Esura (Sep 26, 2011)

Shuntensatsu said:


> I platinumed Bayonetta also, which was extremely easy(took only a few days). Infinite Climax was really no challenge.  DMC3 as you say is quite difficult but NG2 is a bit harder, especially the team missions. It literally took like 6 months before even 1 person could beat them, they are that insane.
> 
> DMC3, NG1/2(on their top difficulties) are much harder than Demon's Souls in my opinion. Demon's Souls just has a steeper learning curve than most games.  *If you think you can just run around and be an idiot then you have another thing coming.*



Thats the fun part of games dammit. Allows for experimentation. Its how I learned DMC properly. 

I think I mentioned before how the more I play this game, the less I want to explore and experiment considering the consequences. I try to get in and out unless I'm only on a level for farming purposes. Dying in this game is like touching a hot stove. After you get burnt, you don't want to be near hot shit anymore. I don't want to do anything in this game that would get me killed. No going off the beaten path for me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 26, 2011)

Okay, okay, I lied.


I fucking pre-ordered it. 


I just couldn't help myself. This shit better be good.


----------



## Badalight (Sep 26, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Difference between demon souls and Ninja Gaiden and DMC is Demon Souls has one set difficulty and it's tough but not unfair. Usually if you die it's your own fault.
> 
> Ninja Gaiden 2 is just plain cheap on some parts with shitty level design. Sigma fixed most of it though. DMC3 isn't hard, it's pretty easy tbh. But Ninja Gaiden and DMC play very differently. Ninja Gaiden on it's hardest is def a better challenge then DMC. For one NG1 feels like they actually put THOUGHT into it's hardest difficulty and if I remember correctly change the way enemies attack and which you fight. DMC they just make you die quicker. So NG was def the harder game to beat.



Agree 100%.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 26, 2011)

*From Software Restores Online Play For Dark Souls Tomorrow*



> The real Dark Souls begins tomorrow when From Software restores online play. Dark Souls launched in Japan as a PlayStation 3 exclusive last Thursday, but the game shipped with bugs that froze the game under certain situations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Source*:


----------



## Helix (Sep 26, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Okay, okay, I lied.
> 
> 
> I fucking pre-ordered it.
> ...



You won't regret it.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Until you can't stop die.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 26, 2011)

I know I am going to be so fucking frustrated I shit my pants for the first 100 hours of this game.


But it should be worth it.


----------



## Jing (Sep 26, 2011)

Wolf and Hydra fights.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hoy7XIsu67A&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUAW5XwysOI&feature=mfu_channel&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 26, 2011)

Wolf with a sword in its mouth? I'm cancelling my order!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh WTF! Thats just some bullshit!


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 26, 2011)

Those dirty faith users will have some good spells, obviously from the looks of things Witches/Sorcerers are still better but none the less i like a few miracles.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 26, 2011)

That Hydra looks terrifying.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 26, 2011)

ALL OF MY GODDAMN MONEY

HOLY SHIT JESUS CHRIST THIS GAME

_THIS GAME_


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 26, 2011)

Someone put me on suicide watch come October 4th.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 26, 2011)

Vagrants
Dropped equipment has the chance to become a Vagrant, an NPC Black Phantom spawning from that item, which invades another players worlds. 
The longer the item lays on the ground the stronger the Vagrant will become, if people leave them alone without picking them up and the more valuable the dropped item will be afterwards.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 26, 2011)

I don't get it.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 26, 2011)

don't post vids 

I don't want to see anything until I get the game D:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 26, 2011)

Don't hit play. 


I know it's tempting, and I know the images are spoilerish, but you can resist it, bro. Resist it.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 26, 2011)

I didn't but still


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 26, 2011)

RESIST IT YOU GLORIOUS BASTARD!


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 26, 2011)

Gameplay of whips in action


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 26, 2011)

fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck yooooooooooooooooooooooooou


----------



## Helix (Sep 26, 2011)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Gameplay of whips in action



Hot                  .


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 26, 2011)

I feel bad for you Taurus, all these links and videos are being posted here and you won't watch them.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Sep 27, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Difference between demon souls and Ninja Gaiden and DMC is Demon Souls has one set difficulty and it's tough but not unfair. Usually if you die it's your own fault.
> 
> Ninja Gaiden 2 is just plain cheap on some parts with shitty level design. Sigma fixed most of it though. DMC3 isn't hard, it's pretty easy tbh. But Ninja Gaiden and DMC play very differently. Ninja Gaiden on it's hardest is def a better challenge then DMC. For one NG1 feels like they actually put THOUGHT into it's hardest difficulty and if I remember correctly change the way enemies attack and which you fight. DMC they just make you die quicker. So NG was def the harder game to beat.



This is extremely accurate. Demon's Souls simply has a steep learning curve and can be punishing but it is never unfair. 95% of the time when you die it is because you were moving to quickly or weren't prepared for something.


----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2011)

I don't like to spoil myself either but dat whip. 

WHIP IT GOOD!


----------



## Inugami (Sep 27, 2011)

Whip video lacked double whip.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Wolf with a sword in its mouth? I'm cancelling my order!



LOL but he looks so boss!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2011)

Can't wait for next week. Shit's gonna be sooooo great!


I'm gonna break my hand against my own face.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 27, 2011)

I wanna fight that wolf so bad now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2011)

It looks really easy. Just hide underneath and spam attacks.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 27, 2011)

Well lets hope he doesn't decide to bullrush you while your under there.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2011)

Rub the belly for extra souls!


----------



## Esura (Sep 27, 2011)

Touch the demon inside me. Priceless.

Who is the Maiden of Black of Dark Souls?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2011)

Probably an ewok with a laser rifle.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 27, 2011)

So I never played Demon's Souls, and know very little about Dark Souls, but I've heard nothing but good things and love challenging games, so I'm interested.

However, from what I've seen all the combat videos include guys in huge hulking armor with big shields and big swords. Obviously, these aren't the fastest characters around, and a lot of their combat seems to favor defense while looking for an opening. Is their room for other types of characters to succeed in this game? Like could I be have lighter armor with a smaller shield and sword and not get stomped? Or perhaps an archer?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 27, 2011)

^
Yes

My character will be magic focus personally. Also there are spells I want to play with like invisibility and this[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wslRZw9XVdA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 27, 2011)

What, we can use octocamo?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2011)

My character will be a giant monster with a huge-ass shield, 500,000 pound armor, 10000000000000000000000000 HP, 40000000000000000000 Strength & Endurance, and a giant-ass sword. Maybe an axe.


----------



## Esura (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm going to solo this game with a butt naked female with a giant barbarian club.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2011)

Giant armor is better. 

I can tank everything!  Or die trying. A lot.


----------



## Jing (Sep 27, 2011)

We're almost there.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFSzkQHm1AY&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm scared.


----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2011)

That trailer was badass in a completely soul crushing way. 

The guy with the sword getting up was so beautiful.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2011)

You're scared, too, right?


----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm gonna play this game in the dark like it was a horror game and be extra scared. 

Hold me!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2011)

I cannot advise playing the game in the dark. You have to make sure that when you get so pissed you throw your controller that its trajectory is away from your PS3 and Television.


----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2011)

Ah, you think I'm getting it for the PS3? 

Well I'm getting it for the Xb................



*Spoiler*: __ 



Of course I'm getting it for the PS3! 




And when I get that pissed at Demon Soul's I usually just punch my fist through my TV breaking it in 2. 

I'm a rich guy and I'll be rolling in multiple big screen HDTV's this year. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm not really rich, I guess I will have to settle for just stomping on my controller.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2011)

Breaking the controller in half then stomping it into a billion pieces is more cost effective and just as satisfying to stave off anger-induced insanity.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 27, 2011)

SO THIS IS COOL

BUT CAN SOMEONE SPOT THE TROLL

I CAN

CAN YOU?


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Sep 28, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> So I never played Demon's Souls, and know very little about Dark Souls, but I've heard nothing but good things and love challenging games, so I'm interested.
> 
> However, from what I've seen all the combat videos include guys in huge hulking armor with big shields and big swords. Obviously, these aren't the fastest characters around, and a lot of their combat seems to favor defense while looking for an opening. Is their room for other types of characters to succeed in this game? Like could I be have lighter armor with a smaller shield and sword and not get stomped? Or perhaps an archer?



That is the best thing about Demon's Souls, you can play absolutely any character type you want with absolutely any of the weapons you want and be extremely powerful with any of them. 

So long as you use the correct stats and upgrade weapons with the proper stones STR for Crushing, DEX for Sharp etc, you will be very effective no matter what type you choose to be.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 28, 2011)

Dark Souls is gonna be a lot different than that. Supposedly.


----------



## Wicked (Sep 28, 2011)

Covenants added in a whole new element to this game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 28, 2011)

Man, why isn't it next week already.


----------



## Wicked (Sep 28, 2011)

I also heard katanas were in this game too but shit durability...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 28, 2011)

Eh, they had those in Demon's Souls.

What we need are maces and flails.


----------



## Wicked (Sep 28, 2011)

Yeah but the magic sword makoto was basically useless. The double edged wasn't worth it. Why do they even puts weapons in this game that are gimped.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 28, 2011)

I don't know.  Just 


But I would like to use some ninja swords as well as samurai swords. For different builds, you know.


----------



## Wicked (Sep 28, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't know.  Just
> 
> 
> But I would like to use some ninja swords as well as samurai swords. For different builds, you know.



If only they had shurikens in this game...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 28, 2011)

Well they had kunai in the last one. They'd just need to have those scale with your level in power.


----------



## Wicked (Sep 28, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well they had kunai in the last one. They'd just need to have those scale with your level in power.



Yeah but the kunai aren't a distraction just like throwing knifes


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 28, 2011)

They're shitty.


----------



## Wicked (Sep 28, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> They're shitty.



The samurai and ninja armor is gonna make up for the crappy projectiles 

Been looking at the dark souls wiki even though the game isn't out yet


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 28, 2011)

Do they have those in this game?  

I want to have one of those badass samurai mask/helmets, too.


----------



## Wicked (Sep 28, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Do they have those in this game?
> 
> I want to have one of those badass samurai mask/helmets, too.



Yeah they do it's awesome (Spoilers) 

Helmet looks weird (prob not a samurai helmet?)

The ninja armor looks similar  to ryu hayabusa from NG


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 28, 2011)

Wednesday can't come fast enough.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 28, 2011)

Next week is gonna be very busy for me gaming and anime wise. I still don't know where dark souls will fit on the list.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 28, 2011)

Mura said:


> Next week is gonna be very busy for me gaming and anime wise. I still don't know where dark souls will fit on the list.



I will help:

1) Dark Souls
2) Drinking Water
3) Eating Food
4) Everything Else


----------



## Esura (Sep 28, 2011)

Can I use a kunai with chain?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 28, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I will help:
> 
> 1) Dark Souls
> 2) Drinking Water
> ...



Anime is very important to me. No way in hell I'm not putting that on my list.


----------



## Esura (Sep 28, 2011)

Mura said:


> *Anime is very important to me.* No way in hell I'm not putting that on my list.


As it should be. 

Anime is life, sooner people realize this the better. They need to make an anime version of Demon's Souls.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 28, 2011)

^Damn straight.

*This Week In Sales: Dark Souls Sees Demon Sales, Ninjas Infiltrate 3DS*


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Sep 29, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Yeah but the magic sword makoto was basically useless. The double edged wasn't worth it. Why do they even puts weapons in this game that are gimped.



Just make a Sharp Uchigatana +5 and up your DEX, damage with that is absurd.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 29, 2011)

The magic sword makoto was VERY useful.

How else do you get Hyper Mode under your control?

Amatuers


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 29, 2011)

I had a dream last night that I got Dark Souls and was playing it and it was easy.

When games start invading my dreams you know I care too much.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 29, 2011)

That happens to me all the time. Guess I care more than you do.


----------



## KidTony (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 29, 2011)

Mura said:


> That happens to me all the time. Guess I care more than you do.



But that's bad, right?


----------



## KidTony (Sep 29, 2011)

anyone else looked up the band 'the silent comedy' because of dark souls?


----------



## AlexNestoras (Sep 29, 2011)

KidTony said:


> anyone else looked up the band 'the silent comedy' because of dark souls?



Me mate.. that song on bartholomew trailer is pure epicness . agreed?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 29, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> But that's bad, right?



No way, it means your a hardcore gamer.

Even subconsciously your thinking about games, thats how much your into it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 29, 2011)

I don't wanna be hardcore!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 29, 2011)

Give into to your feelings!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 29, 2011)

I have had dreams about Diablo II a lot, too, when I used to play that all day every day. 

But I don't recall ever dreaming about a game that I've never even played yet. Shit is going to be so epic.


----------



## AlexNestoras (Sep 29, 2011)

I am gonna invade your epic dreams by thowing an idea for Skyrim. FUCK IT, most people suggest Skyrim if you want more fun and entertainment since according to most people Dark Souls is just a game with overpowered enemies. Overpowering enemies and fucked up difficulty is always a problem in other games but Not on Dark Souls because the creators just said not to worry about.....  Thus, Skyrim is great fun with better graphics and enviroments and EPIC DRAGON FIGHTS


Is that all true?  I am a great gamer and Demons Souls is almost the only game that I never even tried to play, dont know why though. I guess it went on limited and I couldn't find it to rent if I remember right.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 29, 2011)

they're both good games, if you've played their predecessors from what i've heard. So fuck haters and buy em both


----------



## AlexNestoras (Sep 29, 2011)

I dont have the money to buy them both, Not even sure if gonna buy one of them.

I am that kind of epic gamer that I can finish whole games in just a weekend while I rent the game. However I am sure that those 2 games are not gonna be just for a weekend. I heard about hundrend of hours of intense gameplay...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 29, 2011)

Fuck the haters, buy Dark Souls and pirate Skryim.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 29, 2011)

Next week


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 29, 2011)

Next week I'm going to have to call in sick to work every fucking day.


----------



## Esura (Sep 29, 2011)

I canceled my Dark Soul's preorder and used my Dark Souls money for Atelier Totori.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 29, 2011)

Why would you do something that insane?


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 29, 2011)

Cause he's Esura


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 29, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Next week I'm going to have to call in sick to work every fucking day.



Already dropping hints that I'm not going to feeling well for next week


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm starting to feel a flu coming on...

I have to get my wisdom teeth removed...

My dad is dying from cancer...

I need to have a sex change...


Pick one.


----------



## Esura (Sep 29, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Why would you do something that insane?





Itachifan727 said:


> Cause he's Esura


No, its because unlike Dark Souls, Totori would be rare after a few months. I tend to get the niche games out of the way first. And Totori looks better than Dark Souls imo.

And I'm second guessing myself on Dark Souls the more I watch streams of it. The game looks even cheaper than Demon's Souls (wolf with a fucking sword, motherfucking knocking out bonfires, etc.) and I don't think my controller can take another beating. I'm taking a break from Demon's Souls for ICO/SOTC Collection, these games soothes me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 29, 2011)

True, Dark Souls is going to royally piss me off. I'm so scared.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 29, 2011)

Get your rage counters ready people!


----------



## The World (Sep 29, 2011)

> Watch 24-hour Dark Souls Livestream


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 29, 2011)

Esura said:


> *I canceled my Dark Soul's preorder and used my Dark Souls money for Atelier Totori*.


mad

I wanna punch a baby in the face now...


Anyway the more I watch this game, the more I want it. Giant Bomb's quick look made it look amammamammammazing! So can't wait till get my copy next week.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 29, 2011)

Being an AusBro is suffering.

October 7th

October 7th

October 7th


----------



## Esura (Sep 29, 2011)

I wanted to get Atelier Totori day one anyways over DS but NIS was talking about how shipments were fucked up so stores and shit wont get it until a few days later. I went to Gamestop to pay off DS fully and lo and behold, Atelier Totori stocked RIGHT NEXT to Atelier Rorona and a Demon's Soul Collector Edition thing (shit looks old) behind the counter in the glass shelf.

I'm like, thats Totori right? And regular dude who always ring me up was like, "UM...DERP, I GUESS SO! I DONT REMEMBER IT BEING THUR!" and I'm like take that shit out from the back and ring it up for me dawg. Then we started talking about other shit for 10-15 minutes about how my work day went then I was like, cancel my Dark Souls order. And he was like, you sure? You got the Collector Edition but if you cancel it I can't guarantee you can get it later, and I'm like fuck it, this is ATELIER TOTORI BOI! And he was like, word son, those Atelier games be poppin' and then we started talking about NIS games for a half and hour.

My local Gamestop is the only Gamestop in the world I like.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 29, 2011)

Your gamestop stories are awesome.


----------



## Esura (Sep 29, 2011)

My local Gamestop is like Cheers for me, I just go there after work and chill and talk about work, pussy, and games.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 29, 2011)

I actually want to read that review, it better be scanned when it comes out.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 29, 2011)

Esura said:


> I wanted to get Atelier Totori day one anyways over DS but NIS was talking about how shipments were fucked up so stores and shit wont get it until a few days later. I went to Gamestop to pay off DS fully and lo and behold, Atelier Totori stocked RIGHT NEXT to Atelier Rorona and a Demon's Soul Collector Edition thing (shit looks old) behind the counter in the glass shelf.
> 
> I'm like, thats Totori right? And regular dude who always ring me up was like, "UM...DERP, I GUESS SO! I DONT REMEMBER IT BEING THUR!" and I'm like take that shit out from the back and ring it up for me dawg. Then we started talking about other shit for 10-15 minutes about how my work day went then I was like, cancel my Dark Souls order. And he was like, you sure? You got the Collector Edition but if you cancel it I can't guarantee you can get it later, and I'm like fuck it, this is ATELIER TOTORI BOI! And he was like, word son, those Atelier games be poppin' and then we started talking about NIS games for a half and hour.
> 
> My local Gamestop is the only Gamestop in the world I like.



Your fan-fi...stories are amazing. But I still wanna punch you for buying a shitty Nis game over this AMAZING fucking game.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 29, 2011)

ITS THE FINAL COUNTDOWN


----------



## Wicked (Sep 30, 2011)

Shuntensatsu said:


> Just make a Sharp Uchigatana +5 and up your DEX, damage with that is absurd.



I only stuck with makoto sword but they still have bad durability 



Taurus Versant said:


> The magic sword makoto was VERY useful.
> 
> How else do you get Hyper Mode under your control?
> 
> Amatuers




You have to be down to 30% hp which is a big risk just for that ring.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 30, 2011)

> just for that ring



Morion's Blade would like a word with you.


----------



## Wicked (Sep 30, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Morion's Blade would like a word with you.



Never used morions blade so yeah 




Might be too early but which covennats you guys joining?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 30, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Might be too early but which covennats you guys joining?



Any of the ones aligned with goodness.




CrazyMoronX said:


> My dad is dying from cancer...



Use that and you should lose your job. That's fucking mean.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 30, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Never used morions blade so yeah



110% extra damage would like a very serious word with you. Ring of Magical Sharpness/Insanity Catalyst and Yellow Monk's Robe are laughing as well.



Nature Breeze said:


> Might be too early but which covennats you guys joining?



One of them gets the aid of local wildlife, that's what I want.

But I'm probably just gonna roll according to /v/s random chart when I get it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 30, 2011)

Goofy Titan said:


> Any of the ones aligned with goodness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It just means you can't use it again as then your dad is "dead". Unless you have him make a miraculous recovery. 

Then you can be like, "The cancer came back. We're all praying for him to beat it again, but... *cries*"


----------



## Esura (Sep 30, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm starting to feel a flu coming on...
> 
> I have to get my wisdom teeth removed...
> 
> ...




You suck.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 30, 2011)

It's a legitimate excuse, bro.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 30, 2011)

Still quite fucked up though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 30, 2011)

I can joke about cancer. I have no moral limits.


----------



## The World (Sep 30, 2011)

IGN review. 9/10 Just like Demon Souls.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah, but what does IGN know?

I have a feeling I'll be so pissed off I won't even be able to write a review.


----------



## The World (Sep 30, 2011)

Go eat a kitten.


----------



## Helix (Sep 30, 2011)

Only 9/10? IGN re-confirmed for retards.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 30, 2011)

BUT THERE'S NO ROMANCE OPTIONS


----------



## Inugami (Sep 30, 2011)

9/10 is a rate for an AWESOME game... but

Seriously the review made me think he would put a 9.5 there, but again the GeoW3 review feels like it was going to get a 8.0 but no they put a 9.0, oh IGN you love to make me facepalm.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 30, 2011)

3 9.5 and 2 9.0 scores and he did the math it made 9.0 overrall.

noob


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm gonna love this game until I fucking puke.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 30, 2011)

You can turn into a Dragon


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 30, 2011)

You gotta be trollin'.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 30, 2011)

You don't have any wings, you look more like a lizard but you spit fire :sanji

also
*Spoiler*: __ 




You can turn invisible in this forest to protect it from other players when you join this covenants and get a ring 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHYmQrV-wak[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 30, 2011)

Damn, I wanna turn invisible. :33


----------



## The World (Sep 30, 2011)

Inugami said:


> 9/10 is a rate for an AWESOME game... but
> 
> Seriously the review made me think he would put a 9.5 there, but again the GeoW3 review feels like it was going to get a 8.0 but no they put a 9.0, oh IGN you love to make me facepalm.





Goova said:


> 3 9.5 and 2 9.0 scores and he did the math it made 9.0 overrall.
> 
> noob




His math skills are amazing. 



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> You can turn into a Dragon





CrazyMoronX said:


> Damn, I wanna turn invisible. :33



I wanna be a glowing radioactive kitteh'!


----------



## The World (Sep 30, 2011)

Shitty NF making me double post. 

I hope I don't rage this much playing DS. 


I scared.


----------



## AlexNestoras (Oct 1, 2011)

I was really interesting for this game, I thought it would be finally an epic game for ps3 after so long time...

But as much I am trying to understand this game becomes less and less great. I mean it is fucking hard when you lose your whole hp bars forever from some poisoned frogs  etc...
But lets skip all difficulty that some times is almost unfair and focus on the gameplay and combat that supposed to be the best in this game. What I see in Combat is some from oldest games of ps2. Wtf is wrong with that combat? I mean this game has epic graphics and designs and they can't make a nice blood or stab things? There is no cutting or injury on opponents. Why? They should add something more than the simple strike and flash like everyone is full of armor. 

That is why SKyrim will overcome this supposed to be epic game. At least from what I can see from trailers Skyrim has a realistic battle system


----------



## The World (Oct 1, 2011)

Get out        .


----------



## AlexNestoras (Oct 1, 2011)

The World said:


> Get out        .



aahaha I am here to settle things down..

Make me !!


----------



## The World (Oct 1, 2011)

AlexNestoras said:


> aahaha I am here to settle things down..
> 
> Make me !!


----------



## Draffut (Oct 1, 2011)

AlexNestoras said:


> I was really interesting for this game, I thought it would be finally an epic game for ps3 after so long time...
> 
> But as much I am trying to understand this game becomes less and less great. I mean it is fucking hard when you lose your whole hp bars forever from some poisoned frogs  etc...
> But lets skip all difficulty that some times is almost unfair and focus on the gameplay and combat that supposed to be the best in this game. What I see in Combat is some from oldest games of ps2. Wtf is wrong with that combat? I mean this game has epic graphics and designs and they can't make a nice blood or stab things? There is no cutting or injury on opponents. Why? They should add something more than the simple strike and flash like everyone is full of armor.
> ...



It looks just like the previous game, which was a collosal pile of shit 

I'll still probably buy it cause I am a glutton for dumping money on bad games in the hope that it surprises me with some unforeseen redeeming factors.  I'll also be buying Bioshock 3 for this reason.


----------



## AlexNestoras (Oct 1, 2011)

Unfortunetly I have no money to spend on failed games and I have to be sure before I get something.
Hmm October is a month of great games anyways (Arkham City will make up for it)


Lol @World you got me there. but you have to admit that the battles are not realistic at all....despite its great graphics the battles are fail


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 1, 2011)

>trying to start a DeS vs Skyrim

get

the

FUCK

OUT


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 1, 2011)

AlexNestoras said:


> Unfortunetly I have no money to spend on failed games and I have to be sure before I get something.
> Hmm October is a month of great games anyways (Arkham City will make up for it)
> 
> 
> Lol @World you got me there. but you have to admit that the battles are not realistic at all....despite its great graphics the battles are fail



Who the FUCK gives a shit about being realistic? It's a video game about souls, dragons and monsters...Gamers these days....

And anyone who says Demon Souls was bad absolutely has no taste in my honest opinion. Sorry, but how can you say one of the most precious battle systems in gaming is bad. The amount of detail put into getting timed attacks right and having a chance to die on regularly enemies because you can't figure out how to fight right is amazing. Most games that claim they are hard don't put HALF as much thought into their battle system. Devil May Cry? Lolz just make baddies do more damage. God Hand? Make your health bar less. Vanquish? Have YOU do less damage per shot. 

Demon Souls takes it a step further by making each and every enemy have patterns of attack and different forms of defense. Your goal is to learn them and strike at the right moment, all while having a very good chance of dying in 2-3 hits. So it's a game about skill, timing, and learning. 

It's not flashy, it's not OMFG he has a billion inch sword look at him do omni-slash, and it's not easy. It's a game you have to master, take time learning, and enjoy the difficulty. Horrible? Pshhhhhhh


----------



## AlexNestoras (Oct 1, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Who the FUCK gives a shit about being realistic? It's a video game about souls, dragons and monsters...Gamers these days....
> 
> And anyone who says Demon Souls was bad absolutely has no taste in my honest opinion. Sorry, but how can you say one of the most precious battle systems in gaming is bad. The amount of detail put into getting timed attacks right and having a chance to die on regularly enemies because you can't figure out how to fight right is amazing. Most games that claim they are hard don't put HALF as much thought into their battle system. Devil May Cry? Lolz just make baddies do more damage. God Hand? Make your health bar less. Vanquish? Have YOU do less damage per shot.
> 
> ...



I didnt say about the quality of the system. I said bad things only about the quality of graphics only when you strike enemies. There is not cut, injury not even a splash or someting. Even if the enemy is made out of flesh only it seems that you strike ARMOR and metal things all the time.

EDIT: Such a great game and not even a finish move when they die or something more realistic


----------



## The World (Oct 1, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Who the FUCK gives a shit about being realistic? It's a video game about souls, dragons and monsters...Gamers these days....
> 
> And anyone who says Demon Souls was bad absolutely has no taste in my honest opinion. Sorry, but how can you say one of the most precious battle systems in gaming is bad. The amount of detail put into getting timed attacks right and having a chance to die on regularly enemies because you can't figure out how to fight right is amazing. Most games that claim they are hard don't put HALF as much thought into their battle system. Devil May Cry? Lolz just make baddies do more damage. God Hand? Make your health bar less. Vanquish? Have YOU do less damage per shot.
> 
> ...



It's good your putting that fool in his place with DS.

However, downplaying DMC, God Hand and Vanquish? 

Terrible.........just terrible.

1 step foward 3 steps back.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 1, 2011)

AlexNestoras said:


> I didnt say about the quality of the system. I said bad things only about the quality of graphics only when you strike enemies. There is not cut, injury not even a splash or someting. Even if the enemy is made out of flesh only it seems that you strike ARMOR and metal things all the time.
> 
> EDIT: Such a great game and not even a finish move when they die or something more realistic



Ummm who gives a shit about a slash and if it's visible? And not it doesn't feel like hitting metal all the time. I strongly suggest you trying out demon souls, for all of 15 bucks it'll cost you...and there are finishing moves in Dark Souls. 

@The World - Misunderstood. Vanquish, God Hand, and DMC3 are all 9/10 games for me. Downgraded their "Hard" mode bullshit. I like games like Demon souls and Ninja Gaiden for actually TRYING with a hard mode is all.


----------



## The World (Oct 1, 2011)

Yeah Ninja Gaiden was awesome. Gave me a good workout throwing my controller around the room and shouting alot just to beat hard mode but it was worth it. 


I'm scared again for Dark Souls.


----------



## The World (Oct 1, 2011)

I wonder what class I should be?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 1, 2011)

The World said:


> I wonder what class I should be?



You seem like a casual gamer so probably a pyro


----------



## Helix (Oct 1, 2011)

Pyromancer sounds the most fun. Who cares if its casual.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 1, 2011)

Helix said:


> Pyromancer sounds the most fun. Who cares if its casual.



ONLY TEH HARDCOREZ CLASSES MATR!!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 1, 2011)

How is Pyromancer casual? It's a royal without the hax as fuck equipment.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 1, 2011)

I wonder whether or not Deprived will be like the developers saying "We heard you like dying, so we put a Hard Mode in the Hard Mode so you can die while you die!"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 1, 2011)

Deprived is straight up a barbarian. highest soul level worst equipment.


----------



## Badalight (Oct 1, 2011)

So I pre-ordered the game finally. I hope I get it on time >_>


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## Buskuv (Oct 1, 2011)

>can't jump hundreds of feet in the air

>no excessive or flamboyant anime style gore/blood

>game chooses aesthetic style and harmony over flashy graphics

God, I can't believe people like this.


----------



## The World (Oct 1, 2011)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> You seem like a casual gamer so probably a pyro



Casual gamer? *SKOFF*


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 1, 2011)

The World said:


> Yeah Ninja Gaiden was awesome. Gave me a good workout throwing my controller around the room and shouting alot just to beat hard mode but it was worth it.
> 
> 
> I'm scared again for Dark Souls.



Demon's/Dark Souls is just like sex, it hurts a fuck load the first time, but it gets easier as you go on. 

Wait...

Actually scratch that, it's more like being in a hostage/kidnapping situation then over time you start developing Stockholm Syndrome.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 1, 2011)

If you relate Dark Souls or Demon Souls to sex, you having sex the wrong way


----------



## Badalight (Oct 1, 2011)

My body is ready!!

This I feel is going to be super interesting. Playing Demons Souls I hardly played with other people. I never joined anyone's game, and no one ever joined my game. I also only fought maybe 3 black phantoms, and I never invaded anyone elses game.

Seems like Dark Souls will force you to interact with others, or pay the consequences.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 1, 2011)

I think I found my covenant.


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 1, 2011)

Badalight said:


> My body is ready!!
> 
> This I feel is going to be super interesting. Playing Demons Souls I hardly played with other people. I never joined anyone's game, and no one ever joined my game. I also only fought maybe 3 black phantoms, and I never invaded anyone elses game.
> 
> Seems like Dark Souls will force you to interact with others, or pay the consequences.


Did you get the game recently? Online was really active for a long time and I used to get invaded frequently. The majority of my invaders failed.



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I think I found my covenant.


I think I have as well.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 1, 2011)

pfft, oppai princess guard whores.

Way of the White fo' life, bitches. Me and my animal companions laugh at you


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 1, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I think I found my covenant.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pig6xZdptL4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Badalight (Oct 2, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> Did you get the game recently? Online was really active for a long time and I used to get invaded frequently. The majority of my invaders failed.
> 
> I think I have as well.



I got it at release.

It should be noted I spent 90% of the game dead, thus no one could invade usually.

I hated when they invaded, btw.

Some guy was helping me beat the level, except I didn't want his help. So I tried to leave. Except you can't leave during a dark phantom encounter. So i tried killing him but he was so much stronger than me and had like an infinite amount of healing. Plus all he did was run away. I had to turn my ps3 off.


----------



## The World (Oct 2, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I think I found my covenant.



HOLY TITS!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 2, 2011)

Witch of Izalith was here Oppai Princess is a loser


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 2, 2011)

If you use the master key for anything but the secret area you are a failure for life


----------



## Badalight (Oct 2, 2011)

So everyone should start with the master key?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 2, 2011)

Badalight said:


> So everyone should start with the master key?



Nope, I'm getting the witch ring


----------



## AlexNestoras (Oct 2, 2011)

I love how i got 2 negative reps for just telling my opinion for the battle effects from what i am seeing in trailers.


Anyways, Does anyone knows all the classes and whats the difference between them? I cant finddescriptions and such nowhere


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 2, 2011)

They haven't really released much about them, really.

Though, they do play a lot more of a lasting role than they did in Dark Souls; we've seen Pyromancer, Dark Knight and a few others, but as to what exactly they entail it's still left to speculation or cheating watching Japanese streams.


----------



## AlexNestoras (Oct 2, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> They haven't really released much about them, really.
> 
> Though, they do play a lot more of a lasting role than they did in Dark Souls; we've seen Pyromancer, Dark Knight and a few others, but as to what exactly they entail it's still left to speculation or cheating watching Japanese streams.



Hmm.. ok then. Well I would love the idea of a pyromancer but as I read some reviews it says the spells are not going to be used often enough and we have to rely mostly on close combat. So I may go just for a classic knight warrior


----------



## Draffut (Oct 2, 2011)

AlexNestoras said:


> I love how i got 2 negative reps for just telling my opinion for the battle effects from what i am seeing in trailers.



Having a rational opinion about a game is grounds for multiple neg-reps in threads about shitty sequels like this one.  I also got them here.  You get used to the mindless tardism in these parts pretty quickly though.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 2, 2011)

shhh, look boys, I see a troll.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Oct 2, 2011)

After depriving myself of info about this game to make sure it's all a surprise, I've finally cracked and started looking stuff up.

Ugh, I can't fucking wait. Just one more day. It's gonna be like my adventures in Demon's Souls two years ago all over again. 

:reggie MY BODY IS READY


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 2, 2011)

Neo Arcadia said:


> After depriving myself of info about this game to make sure it's all a surprise, I've finally cracked and started looking stuff up.
> 
> Ugh, I can't fucking wait. Just one more day. It's gonna be like my adventures in Demon's Souls two years ago all over again.
> 
> :reggie MY BODY IS READY


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 2, 2011)

>using wikispaces

S

M

H

wikidot fo' life


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Oct 2, 2011)

Does anyone know how hard this game is believed to be compared to Demon's Souls? Will a cautious playing style allow me to mostly breeze through Dark Souls as well?


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 2, 2011)

So think this will be JRPG of the year?


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 2, 2011)

JRPG only in geography.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 2, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> JRPG only in geography.



There isn't a prerequisite aside from being an rpg from Japan.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 2, 2011)

Except the incredibly specific and common connotations, ranging from the aesthetic to the technical, associated with that very four-letter acronym, sure.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 2, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Except the incredibly specific and common connotations, ranging from the aesthetic to the technical, associated with that very four-letter acronym, sure.



J in JRPG simply denotes the origin not style or gameplay mechanics, the stigma behind the abbreviation is a different issue.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 2, 2011)

That dragon helmet looks like a lizard

Make it look like an actual dragon helmet/headgear


----------



## Esura (Oct 2, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> J in JRPG simply denotes the origin not style or gameplay mechanics, the stigma behind the abbreviation is a different issue.



Thank the based god someone uses their common sense.

I used to get into this shit all the time when I call Dark Souls a JRPG. No wonder JRPGs looks dead compared to WRPGs to the general populace if you only consider RPGs like FF and DQ with traditional turn based combat or RPGs with anime or emo characters JRPGs. Do you know there are people who actually calls Demon's Soul a WRPG, like in a non joking manner?

You deserve rep for this.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 2, 2011)

Hey guys, lets argue the semantics behind "JRPG" while totally ignoring speaker intent and context in order to fit your own definition while an official one doesn't exist. Sound good?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 2, 2011)

Hey guys let's look forward to Dark Souls and not mindlessly argue about the dumbest things

No?

okay.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Oct 3, 2011)

I could care less what they are complaining about, this game is going to be GoTY.


----------



## AlexNestoras (Oct 3, 2011)

Join the "Path of the Dragon" covenant if you wanna become a dragon. The more you gain from this covevant the more dragonoid your appearrence will become...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 3, 2011)

would it be too tacky to name yourself "The Spanish Inquisition" and invade people?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 3, 2011)

Shuntensatsu said:


> *I could care less* what they are complaining about, this game is going to be GoTY.


Sorry but I need to complain about this. [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=om7O0MFkmpw[/YOUTUBE]
It bugs me...never do this again. Everything else you said was true though


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 3, 2011)

I couldn't care less...


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Oct 3, 2011)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Sorry but I need to complain about this. [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=om7O0MFkmpw[/YOUTUBE]
> It bugs me...never do this again. Everything else you said was true though



You got me.  It is 5am and I am already 7hrs deep on my shift for the night.  Going to make a few mistakes at these hours.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 3, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> would it be too tacky to name yourself "The Spanish Inquisition" and invade people?



Only if you gave them 30 days notice.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 3, 2011)

LOL i c what u did thar. Game looks sweet, hope these Convenant things bring more nice tiwsts.


----------



## Jesus Date (Oct 3, 2011)

After reading how everyone got their copy early I have to check tomorrow wether my local gamestore also broke the street day...otherwise I'll have to wait till fucking 7th


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2011)

Man, I'm pissed. It's only Monday.


----------



## AlexNestoras (Oct 3, 2011)

And finally Gamespot gave its review!! 
9.5!! Dark Souls made it!


----------



## Wicked (Oct 3, 2011)

Path Of The Dragon Covenant

Get ready to get raped bitches


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm gonna rape you. 

I'm going to be a ninja. Covenant of the Ninja Assassins.


----------



## Badalight (Oct 3, 2011)

I pre-ordered it on friday. Wonder when it'll arrive?


----------



## Matariki (Oct 3, 2011)

Darkwraith looks like a Behelit


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 3, 2011)

Seiko said:


> Darkwraith looks like a Behelit



Just started reading Berserk on Saturday, yes...yes it does.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2011)

Badalight said:


> I pre-ordered it on friday. Wonder when it'll arrive?



October 9th.......






....2012.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 3, 2011)

I have to wait until Friday. Amazon in the UK is very reliable...never had any troubles with it. I won't post here tomorrow since a lot of you will have the game


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2011)

I wish they'd ship the game game early to me so I can actually play it before fucking next month or something. 

Does Amazon ship on the day of the release, or does it ship before the release so you get the game by the release?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 3, 2011)

I get my game on the day of release  so the friday morning


----------



## Wicked (Oct 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm gonna rape you.
> 
> I'm going to be a ninja. Covenant of the Ninja Assassins.



I wish you would and see what happens whiteboy


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> I wish you would and see what happens whiteboy



 

No call for racism. That's so hurtful.


----------



## Esura (Oct 3, 2011)

Play that fucking music white boy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2011)

You too?!


----------



## Esura (Oct 3, 2011)

Nah, you my cat though (no pun intended), even though you like Souls.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2011)

You don't like Demon's Souls? What the hell?


----------



## Esura (Oct 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You don't like Demon's Souls? What the hell?



At first I hated it when it first came out, then a few weeks ago I started liking it a bit when I dusted it off the shelf and replayed it (which prompted me to preorder Dark Souls), now I just dislike it immensely (and canceled my Dark Souls preorder to get Totori). Going to give my copy away to my nephew for Christmas actually. Saves me from actually having to buy him shit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2011)

I commend the angle of gifting your nephew something you already own and don't want anymore (I've done that ).

I cannot commend your terrible taste in video games.


----------



## Esura (Oct 3, 2011)

My taste is quite fine thank you very much. 

I don't really hate or dislike games often but when I do....

In all my years of gaming, there are only about....10 games I actively dislike or hate, Demon's Souls being apart of that list now...which makes it  11 actually.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 3, 2011)

Hopefully that will stop you from posting in a Dark Souls thread, seeing has you don't like the game and have no interest in playing it. It would be pretty neat.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 3, 2011)

Esura said:


> My taste is quite fine thank you very much.



No, it really isn't... It's terrible. Easily one of the worst I've ever known.


----------



## Esura (Oct 3, 2011)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Hopefully that will stop you from posting in a Dark Souls thread, seeing has you don't like the game and have no interest in playing it. It would be pretty neat.


Sorry. Only came in to tease CMX.



Aji Tae said:


> No, it really isn't... It's terrible. Easily one of the worst I've ever known.



You don't know many people I guess.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2011)

Don't tease the octopus, kids.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> No call for racism. That's so hurtful.



Oh please it secretely turns you on ....



















When the lights are off!!! :33


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 3, 2011)

Esura said:


> My taste is quite fine thank you very much.
> 
> I don't really hate or dislike games often but when I do....
> 
> In all my years of gaming, there are only about....10 games I actively dislike or hate, Demon's Souls being apart of that list now...which makes it  11 actually.





I want to rent this game first...but all the blockbusters are gone


----------



## Helix (Oct 3, 2011)

Wooooo, my CE has been shipped. Scheduled to be here Wednesday night but not like I can play it till the weekend anyway.


----------



## Esura (Oct 3, 2011)

That sounds fucked up.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 3, 2011)

Wait, you didn't know you guys were getting digital? That's been common knowledge for more than a month now. Slowpoke much?

Meanwhile I will enjoy my very real artbook and soundtrack thank you :ho


----------



## Draffut (Oct 3, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Wait, you didn't know you guys were getting digital? That's been common knowledge for more than a month now. Slowpoke much?
> 
> Meanwhile I will enjoy my very real artbook and soundtrack thank you :ho



I happened to see it while surfing.  Never intended to get the CE regardless, just thinit's funny. 

Probably won't even be getting it for a couple months unless I have free time by finishing Atelier Totori before Batman and everything good starts coming out.


----------



## Esura (Oct 3, 2011)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> I happened to see it while surfing.  Never intended to get the CE regardless, just thinit's funny.
> 
> Probably won't even be getting it for a couple months unless I have free time by finishing *Atelier Totori* before Batman and everything good starts coming out.



How is Totori? Is it better than Rorona? I have it but I haven't opened it yet until I finish Rorona.


----------



## The World (Oct 3, 2011)

I've pre-ordered Dark Souls CE.  Well I did 3 days ago.

Now I'm replaying Demon Soul's in preparation for my anus with Dark S. 

Starting as Knight now.

I've only done Temple Knight and Royal.


----------



## Havoc (Oct 3, 2011)

Should I get Demons Souls or just get Dark Souls?


----------



## The World (Oct 3, 2011)

Both. 

Demon Soul's is crazy cheap now.


----------



## Helix (Oct 4, 2011)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> It keeps getting better and better.



What is this bullshit?

Oh well, not like I paid additional money for the CE anyway.


----------



## The World (Oct 4, 2011)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF I better pick up Dark Souls crazy early today then.

I see both Amazon and Gamestop have sold out of CE and have just regular editions in stock now, and on Amazon the CE price went up to like 140 bucks.


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 4, 2011)

Was thinking about getting this, but skyrim is only a month (ish) away. I can hold out with revisiting morrowind, getting around to finishing FNV, or Etrian Oddysey 3 on my Ds


----------



## AlexNestoras (Oct 4, 2011)

ahaha my video store also breaks the street date and I am in Europe. So I am renting this today. I hope it worths the adventure


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Oct 4, 2011)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> It keeps getting better and better.



I preordered the limited edition from Shopto, and they sent me a message some months ago that they're going to replace the physical mini guide (seems like it was supposed to be physical at one point) with a digital *complete* guide.

I haven't seen anyone get the limited edition with a complete guide yet.. so I hope they'll keep their word.

Update: Got an Email it has been shipped! hooray!


----------



## Taleran (Oct 4, 2011)

Man it sucks that Amazon doesn't seem to be shipping the game until the 7th. Oh well preordered in like May once they announced the free collectors edition thing.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Oct 4, 2011)

Taleran said:


> Man it sucks that Amazon doesn't seem to be shipping the game until the 7th. Oh well preordered in like May once they announced the free collectors edition thing.



Amazon already shipped mine yesterday.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 4, 2011)

Ahhh slight correction Amazon_.ca_


----------



## Athrum (Oct 4, 2011)

Amazon.uk is shipping it on the 6th


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 4, 2011)

Amazon shipped my 360 CE last night. Gonna pick up my PS3 version (Esura's version) today.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2011)

CE = Corpse Explosion.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 4, 2011)

Collector's Edition.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh.

Well I haven't heard anything about my copy being ordered or anything.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2011)

I won't be able to play this until Thursday at the absolute earliest.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2011)

Okay, I just checked my order:

Delivery Estimate: October 11, 2011 - October 13, 2011




I'm cancelling this shit and stealing a copy from Gamestop. I even paid extra for shipping. Damn I'm fucking pissed now.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 4, 2011)

So far....so awesome


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Okay, I just checked my order:
> 
> Delivery Estimate: October 11, 2011 - October 13, 2011



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rX7wtNOkuHo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2011)

DAMN YOU NELSONLAUGH!!!


----------



## Wicked (Oct 4, 2011)

This game is pissing me off!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2011)

My local Best Buy says it's in stock and that I can pick it up today. Anyone have experience with how accurate their online bullshit is? I know Gamestop's is shit.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> My local Best Buy says it's in stock and that I can pick it up today. Anyone have experience with how accurate their online bullshit is? I know Gamestop's is shit.



Goddammit, you should've learned your lesson with disgaea 4. Fucking call the store and ask.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 4, 2011)

I have the game

its amazing


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2011)

Mura said:


> Goddammit, you should've learned your lesson with disgaea 4. Fucking call the store and ask.



I just tried to. They said they were busy and there was one customer ahead of me. 

I'm at work so I don't have a lot of time to stand around on hold.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I just tried to. They said they were busy and there was one customer ahead of me.
> 
> I'm at work so I don't have a lot of time to stand around on hold.



Then I'd say try to call again on one of your breaks. Best I can tell ya.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm going to try at lunch. I might also go up there at lunch. But it's Tuesday, do you think I can get it a day ahead?


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 4, 2011)

Surprised there's no discussion happening right now.  For those interested, I wrote a "First Impressions" for the game on my tumblr.



And I really just want to say that this isn't just a Demon's Souls sequel.  This is a whole new beast.  Can't even describe it.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 4, 2011)

Omfg I must of died like 15 times already. These fucking bastards with the goddamn motherfucking backstabs. I love this game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2011)

It sounds too hard. I'm cancelling.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 4, 2011)

15 times? Pre-order canceled


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 4, 2011)

15 Times in first two hours.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2011)

For real. Man I can't handle that much horrible death.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 4, 2011)

Who has the game? is true the camera is bad compared with Demons Souls?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 4, 2011)

Camera is about the same.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 4, 2011)

Fuck this game had to take a break. Gonna level up and fuck up everything just you wait motherfuckers .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2011)

You'll level up but you'll still die to bosses who kill you in one shot.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You'll level up but you'll still die to bosses who kill you in one shot.



Which is complete bs. 

I'm at like level 14-15 and undead parish is getting on my nerves. The fucking rats attack you and you can't even move . This game has so much bullshit it's fucking annoying!!!


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 4, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Which is complete bs.
> 
> I'm at like level 14-15 and undead parish is getting on my nerves. The fucking rats attack you and you can't even move . This game has so much bullshit it's fucking annoying!!!



 sounds amazing, friday cant come soon enough


----------



## The World (Oct 4, 2011)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFuck! 

Bitch at Gamestop gave me regular edition when I pre-ordered this shit 4 days ago. Said I have to reserve it 2 weeks in advance, what kind of bullshit!

I knew I should have ordered from Amazon. Fuck gamestop forever.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Which is complete bs.
> 
> I'm at like level 14-15 and undead parish is getting on my nerves. The fucking rats attack you and you can't even move . This game has so much bullshit it's fucking annoying!!!



... 

....

......




Maybe I shouldn't buy this game at all. I'm not sure my PS3 can stand up to the abuse I'll inflict.


----------



## Esura (Oct 4, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Omfg *I must of died like 15 times already. These fucking bastards with the goddamn motherfucking backstabs.* I love this game.



Yep, I dodged a bullet.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 4, 2011)

I havent died to much, im at the part were


*Spoiler*: __ 



i just killed the armour boar past the bridge with the dragon




ive been playing demon souls the last couple weeks so im not doing to to bad(maybe died 5 or 6 times)


i started off with a wanderer


----------



## The World (Oct 4, 2011)

But you gets ta backstab too!

I SCARED NOW! 

Well time to face my death............................over and over.............and over.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 4, 2011)

Esura said:


> Yep, I dodged a bullet.


you dodged a great game silly you


----------



## Wicked (Oct 4, 2011)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> sounds amazing, friday cant come soon enough



Amazing? Get ready to rage friday! 




CrazyMoronX said:


> ...
> 
> ....
> 
> ...



You abuse your ps3? damn 

The CE is pretty sweet though. Nice case and artwork :ho


----------



## Esura (Oct 4, 2011)

Lord Genome said:


> you dodged a great game silly you



Offtopic: The fuck is up with that sig?   I almost want to give you + rep just for having the balls to use that set.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 4, 2011)

my one complaint is that its really hard to know what to do next

part of me likes it because i hate when games hold your hand, but jesus christ im stuck


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 4, 2011)

Lord Genome said:


> I havent died to much, im at the part were
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Yeah finished that part too. He was easy, just lead that fat fuck into the fire 

I keep rushing in like a dick, gotta stop that


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 4, 2011)

Esura said:


> Offtopic: The fuck is up with that sig?   I almost want to give you + rep just for having the balls to use that set.


ive had this set for probably a year now lol


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 4, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Yeah finished that part too. He was easy, just lead that fat fuck into the fire
> 
> I keep rushing in like a dick, gotta stop that


I threw blackfirebombs at him, did 50 damage each time

also where are you at? i just got the mystery key and i dont know what to do now


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2011)

I cancelled my order with Amazon, but I think I might pick up the game if I can find it on Saturday, maybe Friday. I don't know. I can wait.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 4, 2011)

You guys suck 

Two days

Two days


----------



## Badalight (Oct 4, 2011)

Lord Genome said:


> I have the game
> 
> its amazing



LGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 4, 2011)

I don't wanna hate on people who have the game, but its goddamn hard to resist.

Gotta wait before I get it.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 4, 2011)

I hate everyone playing right now. I wish their ps3 or xbox die


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 4, 2011)

Badalight said:


> LGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG



The game is amazing bada

Play it now


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 4, 2011)

Is it really profitable to go with speed and light weapons? I feel this ahs been asked before so sorry.

I like being quick more os than powerful or just a mix of the two. Any good classes for that? Somethi8ng like a rouge or a ninja, i guess. But if they gottab e unlocked or w/e what would be better? Or maybe bows, but i like close combat... Can't decide.


----------



## Draffut (Oct 4, 2011)

So I went against my better judgement and picked this up today, got the last copy available at my Play n Trade (and the last copy of Atelier Totori at the same time).

If it ends up being terrible I'll just return it for full price.  Keeping receipt handy cause it's likely.


----------



## The World (Oct 4, 2011)

So because you're bad, the game is bad. Flawless logic thar.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2011)

Better hold onto that receipt, homie. It's gonna rape you.


----------



## Badalight (Oct 4, 2011)

Lord Genome said:


> The game is amazing bada
> 
> Play it now



It hasn't arrived


----------



## Draffut (Oct 4, 2011)

The World said:


> So because you're bad, the game is bad. Flawless logic thar.



I played through about 2/3 of the original and it wasn't that difficult of a game overall, it was just bad and I stopped playing purely out of a loss of interest from boredom.

What does me being 'bad' by your arbitrary and completely speculative standards have anything to do with anything?  Flawless logic thar.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 4, 2011)

- Rubbish at game
- Hate game
- Keeps buying game


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 4, 2011)

Just means the game gets more support.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 4, 2011)

So i put down the white soapstone and the game froze on me


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 4, 2011)

TV because you asked i dont have a covenant yet, im thinking ill either go with Darkmoon or gravelord


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 4, 2011)

i just summoned a knight of the sun and fought those bell gargoyles in epic combat

i love this game


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 5, 2011)

Capra Demon sucks i hate you


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 5, 2011)

Gravelord is for losers go with darkmoon


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 5, 2011)

i got cursed

i hate my life


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Oct 5, 2011)

Got in the in mail early yesterday morning, played for about 2 hrs, very entertaining as expected.  There are a few differences I don't really care for but I am sure I will get used to them all as I go.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 5, 2011)

Lord Genome said:


> i got cursed
> 
> i hate my life



Enjoy your halved health, bitch


----------



## Esura (Oct 5, 2011)

Ugh, I think I want to play this...

Monster designs looks so tight from streams but I know I'd regret buying this. Eh I might get this depending on what I get from my local comic book store.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 5, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Enjoy your halved health, bitch


I got it cured

unfortatley the person who i bought the cure from sold it for 6k souls, 5 minutes later i found a guy who sold them for 3k


----------



## The World (Oct 5, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Gravelord is for losers go with darkmoon



How do you know so much about Covenants?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 5, 2011)

I acquire knowledge like a sponge, even when I try to avoid it


----------



## AlexNestoras (Oct 5, 2011)

Gravelord is not for losers. Nito gives you many advantages. It is very good if you like pvp.

I joined Way of the White since it was from the start but I will betray them when I find someone else to offer me more.

Darkmoon, Dark Wraith or Gravelord..


----------



## Draffut (Oct 5, 2011)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> - Rubbish at game
> - Hate game
> - Keeps buying game



-No
-Yes
-Will return for full price if it's shit.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 5, 2011)

AlexNestoras said:


> Gravelord is not for losers. Nito gives you many advantages. It is very good if you like pvp.



That's bitch talk.

>Nito was the first to die, and thus is awesome

>This is what gravelosers actually believe


----------



## Velocity (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm totally going for Blade of the Dark Moon.


----------



## AlexNestoras (Oct 5, 2011)

Shit this game was a huge letdown for me. With all that hype I was hoping for the best game I ever played but this was something "pfff bluah..."/

I have no problem of its difficulty but I have problems with its stupidity to make it look nice when you die. I have no problem when I die since many times its my mistake. But there is a huge problem with you start over and over again from the last bonfire. This makes it boring for me... its like playing something with no progress until you become stronger after 5 hours of gameplay.

The creators tried to make it look huge in time but the only way the could manage it was to make it unfair and stupid so you can't progress fast enough. If they wanted something good and difficult at least put us something different to do when we die so many times ...

I know everyone will jump on me and neg rep or something but I just saying my opinion.

Maybe, this game is just not my style even if I love the graphics and gameplay mechanics. For me being more friendly with checkpoints etc could have make it a solid 10


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 5, 2011)

your supposed to save every few minutes, if you don't your going to loose badly


----------



## AlexNestoras (Oct 5, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> your supposed to save every few minutes, if you don't your going to loose badly



You cant save the game any moment..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

So Best Buy had this (and about 15 other copies). 

Anyway, I played for about 2 hours last night before I had to quit and watch Warehouse 13.

First impressions:

It's okay.

Just okay. Not epic or anything excellent as I was expecting. The enemies range from undead-looking zombie things to undead-looking skeleton things. There are also some ghosts which I apparently cannot hurt. I managed to run into this giant zombie rat, too, and this guy at the bottom of these stairs that I did 3 damage to and he killed me in one hit. 

I tried the Pyromancer and didn't like him. So then I made a hunter and didn't like her.

The combat is more-or-less identical to the first game, which is what I expected despite the claims and attempts to make me think otherwise. Kind of dumb. But whatever, it's cool. I'll keep playing.

The game so far seems really easy though. Sure, I've died a few times, but that's only because I was stupid. The enemies are super easy (aside from that one guy I bumped into and the invincible ghosts). I imagine the game will get much harder later as I didn't really get that far, but so far they get by with just teaming up on you. I also don't have any idea what stats I'm going for as of yet so my characters both suck ass.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 5, 2011)

I've been trying to summon a phantom past 10 minutes and it won't come through!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

I want to be a ninja.

Maybe I'll make a thief and try to backstab stuff. But that didn't work well for me in Demon's Souls, I only got it right about 50% of the time.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 5, 2011)

Cause you know deep inside you want to get frustrated. Then bang that blowjob girl with angry sex


----------



## Esura (Oct 5, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Cause you know deep inside you want to get frustrated. *Then bang that blowjob girl with angry sex *



Soooo random.

Eh, I can get Dark Souls for 10 bucks with GameStop's PowerUp Rewards coupons so I'm not worried about buyer's remorse.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 5, 2011)

One thing i noticed is that shields are waaaay mare important here than Demon Souls

i dont see any reason why i shouldnt use one


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

Fucking shields, man. 

They are quite handy, but they weigh you down.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 5, 2011)

I want to chop things up with a Scimitar!


----------



## Pervy Fox (Oct 5, 2011)

I fucking hate this game but I cant stop playing it!!!! 

Im about 2hrs in the Undead Perish, and those fucking Dark Knights are cheap bastards, especially with large group of enemies. 

I especially hate when I die before I try to get my souls back which means all that accomplishment went down the crapper. Thats just rude.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

I wish I was at home so I could play/


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 5, 2011)

Im gonna get this game sometime next year. Maybe never, we'll see.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> Soooo random.
> 
> Eh, I can get Dark Souls for 10 bucks with GameStop's PowerUp Rewards coupons so I'm not worried about buyer's remorse.



I forgot about that shit LOL. Only thing the dam n points are good for. MY BODY IS READY. Or will be in November when i buy this and LoZ: SS


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 5, 2011)

I don't know what class to do.


----------



## Esura (Oct 5, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> I forgot about that shit LOL. Only thing the dam n points are good for. MY BODY IS READY. Or will be in November when i buy this and LoZ: SS



I have soo many damn points cause I keep buying shit from Gamestop that I can get a free $25 PSN card too if I wanted too.

EDIT: Dr. Bos....damn your sig is so juicy. 

EDIT2: Go Pyromance Dr. B.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> Im gonna get this game sometime next year. Maybe never, we'll see.



I thought about waiting but then I didn't.

I might regret that.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 5, 2011)

Hey CMX, what's it like being unable to enjoy anything?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

It's a hard life, man. A real hard life.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm sorry.  

I made a little run-through of the beginning with a dainty female Knight for lols, because I'm still trying to figure out what I want to do for my first run since, A) classes are more important, and B) I dont' want to change my mind later on.  There's so much to do!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

There is a lot to do. And a lot to learn. And I keep wanting to try a different class. 

Tonight I'll try to just push on with my Hunter. But I'm gonna be tempted... so tempted.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm still tempted to do a Knight/Warrior since I always wanted a Tank in Demon's Souls, but obviously armor was useless.  

So I'm torn between a Tank type or the Pyromancer.  Because fire is cool.


----------



## Esura (Oct 5, 2011)

Go Tank, I might Tank in this bitch too.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

I tried building a tank in Demon's Souls, too. And I actually made a pretty decent one but only because it was faith-based and healed itself.

Curious.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 5, 2011)

Yeah, but since armor and shields seem to be much more effective and useful in this game, you won't be neutering yourself by wearing heavy armor; could be cool.  

I'll make him fat.   I wish I could do fat + small head.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

Damn you, Boskov. You're making me want to start another new character! 



Fuck it, I'll do it. I want a giant, fat knight as well!


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 5, 2011)

jealous, friday can't come fast enough. On Thursday I'll make sure to go to bed at 9!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

:nelsonlaugh

I'm gonna be playing this tonight while you're wishin' you were me.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 5, 2011)

We need to start a fat Knight clan.

Rollin' fat Tank tonight.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

I mad my Faith Tank in Demon's Souls really fat, actually.


Fat Knight Clan.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 5, 2011)

Where my thieves at?  Master Key get.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

Thieves are weak! 

Fat Knights are better. Big, manly, strong. Like bear!


----------



## Esura (Oct 5, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> We need to start a fat Knight clan.
> 
> Rollin' fat Tank tonight.



Ok, lets do that.

I got Dark Souls for PS3 for 10 bucks. 

Maybe this game would be fun if we play together and shit.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Thieves are weak!
> 
> Fat Knights are better. Big, manly, strong. Like bear!


We can actually roll and run though.  We in there stylin' on y'all.


----------



## Badalight (Oct 5, 2011)

WHERE DA FUCK IS MY GAME

Also, what consoles did everyone get it on? Ps3 here.

Oh, and remember that puzzle that was on the Dark Souls site months back? Does anyone know what the in-game prize for completing it was?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> Ok, lets do that.
> 
> I got Dark Souls for PS3 for 10 bucks.
> 
> Maybe this game would be fun if we play together and shit.


Let's do it. I'm game for some co-op play.


CosmicCastaway said:


> We can actually roll and run though.  We in there stylin' on y'all.


We can still roll and stuff when we get enough endurance. 


Badalight said:


> WHERE DA FUCK IS MY GAME
> 
> Also, what consoles did everyone get it on? Ps3 here.
> 
> Oh, and remember that puzzle that was on the Dark Souls site months back? Does anyone know what the in-game prize for completing it was?



I got the PS3 version, of course. It's the best version.


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 5, 2011)

Wasn't there a shield that was going to be included in the game by fan submissions? Anyone know which shield that is?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

Probably the Undying Shield of Infinite Failure.


You equip it and you drop to 1/4th health and your health drains at 10hp per second.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 5, 2011)

Wanderer all day


----------



## Esura (Oct 5, 2011)

My Gamestop has like about 15 copies of Dark Souls...and like very little preorders from what I understand so it was easy to just go in that bitch and grab one.

I'm going to make my Knight look like Teresa of the Faint Smile.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

I was thinking it would be all hard to find and shit. Best Buy just had them falling off the shelves.

I hope that's not a foreboding sign that they won't make another game.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 5, 2011)

Dark Souls has sold really well so i doubt it

also fuck blightown

just

fuck

it


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 5, 2011)

The games selling well, there have been complaints about places being understocked and not having enough copies to meet demand.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

FUKC


Fat Undead Knight Clan


----------



## Inugami (Oct 5, 2011)

Fuck BestBuy they can die with their stupid 20 dolla credit card.


----------



## Esura (Oct 5, 2011)

Thats actually a deal. Its free money. None of that shit in the CE is worth 20 bucks imo.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

Inugami said:


> Fuck BestBuy they can die with their stupid 20 dolla credit card.





Esura said:


> Thats actually a deal. Its free money. None of that shit in the CE is worth 20 bucks imo.



Wait, what? What the hell am I missing here? FREE MONEY??!!?


----------



## Inugami (Oct 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> Thats actually a deal. Its free money. None of that shit in the CE is worth 20 bucks imo.



I wanted that shit bro, and no that wasn't the deal I pre-ordered so fuck it.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> Thats actually a deal. Its free money. None of that shit in the CE is worth 20 bucks imo.



Awesome case to put the game in and artwork sounds like a good deal to me.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 5, 2011)

>find out I can sprint jump

OH MY GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

I kind of don't like the jumping. It gives me this false hope that I can get through windows, over ledges, and all sorts of shit. Nine times out of ten you can't get through the window, over obstacles, or across the ledge.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 5, 2011)

It's still a dodge, but it's not a 'win' button anymore.

Though, I do like that Dexterity starts you off at a hilarious roll to doing all kinds of crazy shit.  Also, kicks are pretty useful now and I've kicked like 10 people off ledges so far.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

I have yet to master the kick.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 5, 2011)

kicks are for men 

ONE DAY


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

Kix are for kids. Mother approved.


----------



## Esura (Oct 5, 2011)

Oh shit, I don't know what class to pick.

Thinking Knight but the Bandit looks boss.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

Make a knight. And make him really fat.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 5, 2011)

Go with the thieves, Esura.  Dat backstab and agility.


----------



## Esura (Oct 5, 2011)

Eh, cant go wrong with Knight but that Thief looks boss. I never was good with Thieves though.

Knight first to test the game out. I'll use that ring that restores health as a gift.

EDIT: Theives are good?


----------



## Badalight (Oct 5, 2011)

So when do you guys think I'll get my game? I live in the mid-west and I pre-ordered it on Friday.

I hope soon


----------



## Esura (Oct 5, 2011)

Badalight said:


> So when do you guys think I'll get my game?* I live in the mid-west* and I pre-ordered it on Friday.
> 
> I hope soon





Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

Badalight said:


> So when do you guys think I'll get my game? I live in the mid-west and I pre-ordered it on Friday.
> 
> I hope soon



I did the same thing and it was scheduled for next week.

Cancel and go to Best Buy. Like me.


----------



## Badalight (Oct 5, 2011)

But then i don't get the cool pre-order stuff :3


----------



## Helix (Oct 5, 2011)

The CE is nice, I like the packaging.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 5, 2011)

That fucking Bull demon.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

Badalight said:


> But then i don't get the cool pre-order stuff :3



Buy it on eBay for 50000000 dollars later.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> Eh, cant go wrong with Knight but that Thief looks boss. I never was good with Thieves though.
> 
> Knight first to test the game out. I'll use that ring that restores health as a gift.
> 
> EDIT: Theives are good?


Thieves are hella good.  I always ran thief in Demon's Souls.  Spellsword thief FTW.

Btw, anyone that wants a fullproof strat for the Taurus Demon, here you go:

*Spoiler*: __ 



When you come out onto the bridge, there will be a ladder to your right.  Climb it, and kill the two hollows on top.  Then go and engage the boss.  Once it appears, run back to the ladder, and climb it again.  The boss will stand under the platform long enough for you to do a plunging attack and stab it in the face.  When you land, just run around the boss enough so that its followup attack misses, back towards the ladder.  Rinse and repeat until dead.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 5, 2011)

Third try on the Bull demon thing.  

Playing a Knight, so I can't roll for shit; doing decent damage with the Battle Axe but THOSE FUCKING ARCHERS.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

The bull demon what?


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 5, 2011)

On the wall between the two turrets.

Looks like a Minotaur.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

I don't remember that, but I didn't get too far. I did run into a horned guy that resembled that one guy from Demon's Souls though.

He fucking murdered me hard. My hard attack did 3 damage.


----------



## Esura (Oct 5, 2011)

Fuck Knight, fuck it. I'm going thief or Wanderer or whatever that lets me roll without flopping. Shields still seem to suck cause Skeletons is one shotting my shields like how my shields got one shotted in DeS.

Other than that, game is alright so far. Why do it take so fucking long to kill Skeletons though?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

It shouldn't take more than 3 hits. 

Two once you get to a better weapon.

One leaping strike with the big axe (I found off a skeleton).


----------



## Esura (Oct 5, 2011)

Three hits my ass. It takes like 10 swipes with the Broadsword to do damage. I only managed to kill them with Riposte.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

Really? What the hell kind of character do you have? Even with my hunter using her sword from the first level I killed the Skeleton Knight (who is much tougher than the other skeletons) in about 3 hits.

The trick is one or two of those hits should be a hard strike.


----------



## Jade (Oct 5, 2011)

My warrior only did about 20 dmg each swing on those skeletons in the graveyard(forget lvl when I fought them but it was in the beginning). But my warrior is no more, decided I didn't like how I built him.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

Maybe we're talking about different skeletons.


----------



## Esura (Oct 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Really? What the hell kind of character do you have? Even with my hunter using her sword from the first level I killed the Skeleton Knight (who is much tougher than the other skeletons) in about 3 hits.
> 
> The trick is one or two of those hits should be a hard strike.


I managed to kill the skeletons. I forgot there was a hardstrike, derp.

I was just using regular swipes. 

Now that Skeleton Knight is some bull.  I'm really doing no damage on that bitch. 

I'm rolling a Knight btw.


Jade said:


> My warrior only did about 20 dmg each swing on those skeletons in the graveyard(forget lvl when I fought them but it was in the beginning). But my warrior is no more, decided I didn't like how I built him.



I'm level 6 right now.


----------



## Jade (Oct 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Maybe we're talking about different skeletons.


Probably. The only other thing that looks like skeletons in the beginning are those hollows with armor.


----------



## Esura (Oct 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Maybe we're talking about different skeletons.



These skeletons are skeletons that keep reforming off the fucking ground. They have a scimitar and shield. The bigger one has a fucking giant butcher knife.


----------



## Jade (Oct 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> These skeletons are skeletons that keep reforming off the fucking ground. They have a scimitar and shield. The bigger one has a fucking giant butcher knife.


There is a nice weapon weapon in that graveyard that I plan on using with my new guy until I get the sword I want. There is Zweilhander also. My warrior was crap with the spear having meh dex.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

Different Skeletons.


----------



## Esura (Oct 5, 2011)

Maybe I should like...go to a different area til I get stronger.


----------



## Jade (Oct 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> Maybe I should like...go to a different area til I get stronger.


I killed the skeletons by running away and getting them 1-on-1. It usually had me leading them back to the bonfire to get them separated from each other. The Giant Skeleton was another problem he kicked my ass. Do you still have the default knight shield?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

Where these skeletons at? I am going to go kick their asses.


----------



## Jade (Oct 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Where these skeletons at? I am going to go kick their asses.


They are by the bonfire in Firelink Shrine. They are to the left of the building where the pool of water is(directions not perfect).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

This game should have a map. What the shit?


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 5, 2011)

It wants you to get lost so you die more


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> This game should have a map. What the shit?



But I thought you DS fans thrived to have balls busting difficulty .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

That's just stupid.

No map is some straight 1994 shit.


----------



## Esura (Oct 5, 2011)

Jade said:


> I killed the skeletons by running away and getting them 1-on-1. It usually had me leading them back to the bonfire to get them separated from each other. The Giant Skeleton was another problem he kicked my ass. Do you still have the default knight shield?


Yeah. Its kind of hard as hell to take on 5 skeleton knights and one giant knight and its almost nigh impossible to fight 1v1. And I can't get back to the first bonfire for some reason. 


CrazyMoronX said:


> Where these skeletons at? I am going to go kick their asses.


After that crow brought me to this one place, I went straight up the stairs, talked to some blonde warrior dude, jumped down into this graveyard, and now I'm fucking Ash from Army of Darkness fighting a shitload of skeletons.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

I never went that way. I keep going other directions.


----------



## Esura (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm so fucking loss right now its not even funny. I don't even know where to fucking go. I'm just going around killing shit in random areas. 

I know I'm supposed to ring a bell or some shit but nothing beyond that.


----------



## Jade (Oct 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> I'm so fucking loss right now its not even funny. I don't even know where to fucking go. I'm just going around killing shit in random areas.
> 
> I know I'm supposed to ring a bell or some shit but nothing beyond that.


Have you reached the Undead Burg yet?


----------



## Esura (Oct 5, 2011)

Jade said:


> Have you reached the Undead Burg yet?


Yeah, then I died because I got a little too careless.


----------



## Badalight (Oct 5, 2011)

Why the fuck is my preorder not the collectors edition.


----------



## Esura (Oct 5, 2011)

Badalight said:


> Why the fuck is my preorder not the collectors edition.


LOL

I see alot of people having this issue.


----------



## Jade (Oct 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> Yeah, then I died because I got a little too careless.


Try to reach the bonfire in that place. It's a good location(1/3 or half-way into the place). Just watch out for those firebombers, they are annoying at early levels. Does your shield absorb 100% melee damage? I haven't used the knights starting shield.


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 5, 2011)

>Enjoying the game
>Gets to bridge with the two archers thinks "I'll just zig zag and get to the other side"
>Gets to other side, Taurus Demon
> 
>Dies once
>Turns off PS3.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

Man, why am I not home playing yet? 

I need to fucking quit my job or something. This is bullshit.


----------



## The World (Oct 5, 2011)

Badalight said:


> Fuck gamestop.



Fuck them in the dick and I hope they get dick cancer.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

I hope their dick falls off and then they get cancer in the hole where their dick used to be.


----------



## Esura (Oct 5, 2011)

Jade said:


> Try to reach the bonfire in that place. It's a good location(1/3 or half-way into the place). Just watch out for those firebombers, they are annoying at early levels. Does your shield absorb 100% melee damage? I haven't used the knights starting shield.



I got to the bonfire. These levels are long as fuck....

No, my shield goes down easy as a Knight.


Fuck Knight, I'm starting over. I'm not that far anyways.


----------



## The World (Oct 5, 2011)

SOoooooooooooo I never actually beat Demon Souls and now I'm playing it and I'm half way through the second level and I keep dying like a little bitch and now I ragequit for the whole day. I think I might try a different class. I probably fucked up my stats too and I had a good 20k souls after the first level.

I hope Dark Souls isn't like this. 

I haven't flung my controller yet but I want to. :33


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 5, 2011)

The World said:


> SOoooooooooooo I never actually beat Demon Souls and now I'm playing it and I'm half way through the second level and I keep dying like a little bitch and now I ragequit for the whole day. I think I might try a different class. I probably fucked up my stats too and I had a good 20k souls after the first level.
> 
> I hope Dark Souls isn't like this.
> 
> I haven't flung my controller yet but I want to. :33


-Choose thief class.
-Play through the first level until you get to the part where you can save that dude with the gold sword and shield.  
-Save him, then kill him.  
-Take the Mausolem Key from him.
-Grab some firebombs (About 10 will do).
-Go back up the steps to the side area where the red-eyed knight is standing.
-Throw firebombs at him until he's dead.  Be cautious while doing so, as he can one or two-shot you.
-Open the Mausolem, use a "Lure and backstab" strategy on the mini-boss (Old King Doran), as he can easily one shot you.  (Note: This fight will take about 30-40 minutes, but very worth it).  Be sure to wield your dagger in two hands, as it will do more damage (Not to mention dagger has better backstabs).
-Once you've beaten him, take his armor, his ring, and the sword he offers.  Equip just enough of the armor so that you can still roll, but have more protection.  He will drop also 32k souls for you.  Now go and beat the first boss.

With that strategy, you should go from level 9 to level 30ish after completing the first section of the game.  Pretty sweet deal.



Esura said:


> Fuck Knight, I'm starting over. I'm not that far anyways.


Thieves unite!


----------



## The World (Oct 5, 2011)

WOW thief is that awesome of a class?  :33


----------



## Esura (Oct 5, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> -Choose thief class.
> -Play through the first level until you get to the part where you can save that dude with the gold sword and shield.
> -Save him, then kill him.
> -Take the Mausolem Key from him.
> ...



Is there a similar strategy for Dark Soul's thieves cause I'm starting over.

Knight is so suck ass, I can't roll dammit without taking some armor off and I might as well start off as a different class if I'm going to do that shit.


----------



## Jade (Oct 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> I got to the bonfire. These levels are long as fuck....
> 
> No, my shield goes down easy as a Knight.
> 
> ...


You are by a merchant that sells a 100% absorb melee shield.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 5, 2011)

The World said:


> WOW thief is that awesome of a class?  :33


It makes fighting the boss easier.  Double backstab power.   You're doing 15 damage per backstab with the dagger, as opposed to like 7 without it, which doubles the length of that monstrously long fight.


Esura said:


> Is there a similar strategy for Dark Soul's thieves cause I'm starting over.
> 
> Knight is so suck ass, I can't roll dammit without taking some armor off and I might as well start off as a different class if I'm going to do that shit.


Give me some time to beat the game, and I'll let you know.


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 5, 2011)

The World said:


> WOW thief is that awesome of a class?  :33


Royal is probably the best starting class in Demons Souls.



Esura said:


> Is there a similar strategy for Dark Soul's thieves cause I'm starting over.
> 
> Knight is so suck ass, I can't roll dammit without taking some armor off and I might as well start off as a different class if I'm going to do that shit.


Tell me about it, I hate being unable to roll. Hopefully I can find some light armor somewhere soon.


----------



## Esura (Oct 5, 2011)

Jade said:


> You are by a merchant that sells a 100% absorb melee shield.


I know, but I spent all my souls to level up my strength.


CosmicCastaway said:


> It makes fighting the boss easier.  Double backstab power.   You're doing 15 damage per backstab with the dagger, as opposed to like 7 without it, which doubles the length of that monstrously long fight.
> 
> Give me some time to beat the game, and I'll let you know.


LOL

Anyone tried Pyromancer? I heard its the DaS equivalent of Royal.

EDIT: Do it matter what I named my character? I named my character Priscilla from Claymore.


----------



## The World (Oct 5, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> Royal is probably the best starting class in Demons Souls.
> 
> Tell me about it, I hate being unable to roll. Hopefully I can find some light armor somewhere soon.



I am playing as a Royal.  Soul Arrow is such a broken move but damn that second level(the mine)! I hate it!


----------



## Esura (Oct 5, 2011)

That fat ass in the second level almost made me quit.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 5, 2011)

The graveyard is not were you want to start off at

I'm level 27 and it scares me


----------



## Esura (Oct 5, 2011)

Lord Genome said:


> *The graveyard is not were you want to start off at*
> 
> I'm level 27 and it scares me



I knew it. First time playing it and I go into the high leveled area. I knew I wasn't going fucking crazy. 

I took this one route to the right and ended up in this area called Undead Whore or Gorge or something which is much easier to deal with.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 5, 2011)

Also if your a knigt you want to level endurance

The more endurance you have he higher your equip weight can be so when it's high enough you can roll with heavy armour


----------



## The World (Oct 5, 2011)

Endurance? 

Gotcha.


----------



## Jade (Oct 5, 2011)

Also there is a tough ass guy named Havel. Kill him and you get a nice ring(will solve equip burden problems), he's located near the Taurus boss at the bottom of that tower.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 5, 2011)

Knight is fucking awesome.

Only part that gave me real trouble was the Taurus Demon. Then I figured out that the lunge can knock him back, and usually stops most of his swings unless he catches me too close; then I tried using the golden amber shit you find right before him.  Died like a bitch.  

I love this game.  I keep finding secret areas and stuff, as well as finding strategies that work for a slower, heavy hitter like my character.  Rolls my ass.  Backstep still works like a charm, and lunge is great, too.  Shieldan all day long.  

After I beat the Taurus Demon, though, it pulled a Demon's Souls and I get murdered by a huge dragon and now I can't go back there.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 5, 2011)

Oh yeah havel

He will pretty much one shot you so you gotta roll around a backstab him a lot


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 5, 2011)

Yeah, I'm thinking, since I can't roll, that I'll have to lure him and whittle or use more amber shit since that worked with Taurus.  Can't roll for shit.  

ITS THE PENETRATOR ALL OVER AGAIN


----------



## Jade (Oct 5, 2011)

Take off your armor. He will kill you with one hit regardless.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 5, 2011)

Havel?

No.

Actually takes 2-3 good hits to do that; doesn't take down my stamina with one hit, either.


----------



## Jade (Oct 5, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Havel?
> 
> No.
> 
> Actually takes 2-3 good hits to do that; doesn't take down my stamina with one hit, either.


Well, I've never tried blocking him. I attempted and dodged his overhand swings and just ran around him to backstab him.

Took a few times(died many times since he somehow aims that thing perfectly) but I killed him.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 5, 2011)

I really didn't try after the second attempt, since I figure I'd wait until I was a higher level.

I'll switch armor and try some backstabby.


----------



## Jade (Oct 5, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I really didn't try after the second attempt, since I figure I'd wait until I was a higher level.
> 
> I'll switch armor and try some backstabby.


He can still aim his attack just before he swings(from what I read) so the rolling/dodging can be annoying if not done at the right time.

Anyone get to the Gaping Dragon? The fight was a disappointment.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 5, 2011)

Gaping dragon was easy

Fuck blightown though I hate this place


----------



## The World (Oct 5, 2011)

Gaping Dragon

Ceaseless Discharge

These boss names.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 5, 2011)

Blighttowm is like tower of patria put in a swamp and made 10x more frusturating


----------



## The World (Oct 5, 2011)

Ugh swamps.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 5, 2011)

Stopped at gaping dragon. That shit ain't no dragon . Got fucking cursed by those stupid ass big eye monsters and the gaping dragons tail killed me in one hit. I got the curse item from the vendor and walked around the firelink shrine and all of a sudden two people were aiming for me (Killed the covenant guy) and those fuckers killed me. Just you wait till i get my dragon armor for revenge bitch!


----------



## Badalight (Oct 5, 2011)

FUCK YES

After calling like 5,000 gamestops one of them magically had extra copies of the CE and they let me exchange it.

So is my luck bad for not getting the CE in the first place or good for gamestop having extra?


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 5, 2011)

You guys are scaring me out of getting this game  but i want it so bad....Fuck!


----------



## The World (Oct 5, 2011)

You had to pre-order it 2 weeks in advance.

When I went to pick mine up I'm like bitch don't you have more copies?


----------



## Esura (Oct 5, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> You guys are scaring me out of getting this game  but i want it so bad....Fuck!


Eh, for some reason I like Dark Souls. Maybe its the openness of it and the bonfires (not as bad as I thought it would be) makes the experience a bit more bearable for me than Demon's Souls. Also not having half life when you die is cool too. Then again I'm only about five hours in so...

EDIT: Hella people are complaining about the online. 

Also complaints on Neogaf.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 5, 2011)

Wait, so it's easier than demon souls? I wanna watch GP, but at the same time I don't wanna know anything about this game besides that prolouge vid to keep the hype like wtih Catherine andd SS.


----------



## Draffut (Oct 5, 2011)

In prologue or whatever it is, trying to figure out the appeal of the game.  I am at a loss.

Run into Abyss Demon second time, on a balcony.  
Turn around and try to take door out, apparently unable to go back though mist though it is never explained or even implied that they are one way.
Balcony under me is smashed while trying to use mist, land on ground and lose 98% of health.
Roll away from Demon.
Demon smashes ground a few feet away from me but I still die for some reason. It was either SIDS or the hit boxes here are completely fucked.

I did notice that ripostes have been made significantly easier to do, though that may have just been on the easy early enemy's I've faced.


----------



## Esura (Oct 5, 2011)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> In prologue or whatever it is, trying to figure out the appeal of the game.  I am at a loss.
> 
> Run into Abyss Demon second time, on a balcony.
> Turn around and try to take door out, apparently unable to go back though mist though it is never explained or even implied that they are one way.
> ...


Abyss Demon threw me off the first time because I had no weapons or shield or anything until I saw the door. When I got to the top of this balcony, I jump off and stabbed it in the head then flopped behind it and started slashing. Down goes Frazier.


----------



## Draffut (Oct 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> Abyss Demon threw me off the first time because I had no weapons or shield or anything until I saw the door. When I got to the top of this balcony, I jump off and stabbed it in the head then flopped behind it and started slashing. Down goes Frazier.



Seams feasible.  I was still trying to walk though the inexplicably impenetrable wall of smoke behind me when the balcony collapsed.  I turned the game off afterwards.


----------



## Esura (Oct 5, 2011)

Huh? I don't remember any smoke behind me. Did you get your weapons and shields yet?

I would like to take back all the bad stuff I said about this game. Its pretty fun, despite getting lost constantly due to the open world.


----------



## Draffut (Oct 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> Huh? I don't remember any smoke behind me. Did you get your weapons and shields yet?



I got a sword, shield, and a healing item.  You walk through one of those smoke walls to get to the balcony, and the smoke you just walked through is still directly behind you while standing on the balcony. (where you jumped off).


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 5, 2011)

Got to Undead Parish and beat that Boar, I'm calling it a night.

I want to have awesome equipment already, I'm stuck here with that hideous default knight armor and a battle axe.

Give me a great sword ;_;


----------



## Esura (Oct 5, 2011)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> I got a sword, shield, and a healing item.  You walk through one of those smoke walls to get to the balcony, and the smoke you just walked through is still directly behind you while standing on the balcony. (where you jumped off).



Oh, just fall off and as soon as you fall off press R1 then you will do a stab in it's head that will take half of its health off. Make sure the Abyss Demon is right under you.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 5, 2011)

It is kind of unfair since it seems a lot of the game assumes you played Demon's Souls, so I can understand the fog thing--kinda. 

But it literally tells you, in a huge HINT HINT fashion, _right before you go in_ that pressing R1 while falling will stab downward.  I don't know, man.


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 5, 2011)

I can't imagine how pissed I would be at this game if I didn't play Demons Souls.


----------



## Badalight (Oct 5, 2011)

Game is very fun so far. I didn't make it too far though. I accidently went into the basement of this place and found a Dark Knight  He whooped my ass!

Hopefully I'm not missing too much... there are so many directions to go I feel obligated to look at every nook and cranny.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 5, 2011)

I just beat the spider thing and joined the chaos covenant(will abandon it when i can get darkmoon though)

i was all happy that i was finanly out of fucking blightown and went to where i thought id get out to

WELCOME TO DEMON CAVE

shiiiiiiit


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 5, 2011)

fuck you ceaseless disharge

fuck

you


----------



## Badalight (Oct 5, 2011)

So how large is dark souls? I looked at the mini map and it seems small, but I'm guessing it isn't showing everything.


----------



## Esura (Oct 5, 2011)

Badalight said:


> So how large is dark souls? I looked at the mini map and it seems small, but I'm guessing it isn't showing everything.



Its pretty fucking large.

Doesn't help that there is no map and the game tells you nothing on where to go other than go to a belltower (so vague) so I ended up taking a high leveled path where I got soloed by skeletons. Oh, and I ran into an extremely, extremely tough optional boss which killed me in one hit.

I managed to find the right path though.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 6, 2011)

im seriously stuck i have no idea what to do

for anyone who got this far, after you ring the second bell how the hell do you get out?


----------



## Esura (Oct 6, 2011)

Can't help you. I'm not that far yet.


----------



## Badalight (Oct 6, 2011)

lol LG you play the game too fast, slow down so I can catch up 

BTW has anyone played online with people yet? I've yet to enter someone's game, or have someone enter mine. I'm having a difficult time accumulating humanity.


----------



## Esura (Oct 6, 2011)

Badalight said:


> lol LG you play the game too fast, slow down so I can catch up
> 
> *BTW has anyone played online with people yet? I've yet to enter someone's game, or have someone enter mine.* I'm having a difficult time accumulating humanity.


----------



## Badalight (Oct 6, 2011)

I was just asking. I almost never encountered people in Demons Souls either so it's not like this is any different so far.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 6, 2011)

Bada just a heads up

when you get past the Depths and can go to blighttown, bring a lot of arrows(i had 400+ and now have about 30) and poison and toxic cures. Probably 15 poison and maybe 5  toxic

its a terrible place


----------



## Helix (Oct 6, 2011)

Played for about 4 hours. It's pretty good so far, but I think I would prefer Demon's Souls over this. And I am not liking how they handled the multiplayer/coop on this; they should have just used dedicated servers.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Oct 6, 2011)

Does anybody know why my Warrior is going so goddamn slow? he was doing fine the first few hours now hes running and walking slow as hell. Im at level 12 and about leave the Undead Perish.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 6, 2011)

your equipment is to heavy

either level up your endurance or put on lighter stuff


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 6, 2011)

Anyone know where the Pyromancy trainer is? This shit is driving me fucking crazy. I gots to upgrade this shit...these bosses be kicking my ass.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Oct 6, 2011)

I got the Drake Sword from the Red Wyvern's tail earlier tonight, shit is cash. Even has a nice ranged attack that can be charged and fired as a beam if you 2 hand it.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 6, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Anyone know where the Pyromancy trainer is? This shit is driving me fucking crazy. I gots to upgrade this shit...these bosses be kicking my ass.


In the depths, after the first butcher and after the litle water pond with the two dogs and the weak guy, theres a fork. the pyromancer is in the left side in a pot(just break the pot open carefuly)

if you past that part im not sure if he will still be there though


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 6, 2011)

pek


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 6, 2011)

Lord Genome said:


> In the depths, after the first butcher and after the litle water pond with the two dogs and the weak guy, theres a fork. the pyromancer is in the left side in a pot(just break the pot open carefuly)
> 
> if you past that part im not sure if he will still be there though



Butcher? Hummmm don't even think I"ve seen one of those yet. Which area is before the Depths?


----------



## Wicked (Oct 6, 2011)

Holy crap it's impossible to summon a phantom


----------



## Badalight (Oct 6, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Holy crap it's impossible to summon a phantom



4ever alone


----------



## Wicked (Oct 6, 2011)

Badalight said:


> 4ever alone



Lol I got to summon 2 phantoms before the boss then every god damn time FAILED TO CREATE SESSION and THE FUCKING SUMMONING IS SLOW AS FUCK. There should be an easier way to summon people. Devs don't try and make things convenient for you in this game.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 6, 2011)

I summoned a few phantoms already....


----------



## Wicked (Oct 6, 2011)

I don't get it why does it say fail to create session and still try and summon the player?....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2011)

This game is bullshit. 

I made my Fat Knight for FUKC last night and got him through the first part with out much trouble. Then I got fucking trapped between two skeletons and they double-teamed me until I fucking died so I quit. I almost threw my controller, but I restrained myself.

Those skeletons are idiotic, but they are easy once you know the trick. Too bad they don't drop fucking souls. What the hell is that shit? Fuck you, Dark Souls.

So then this morning I woke up all early and I was already pissed off from that so I decided I'd piss myself off even more by playing Dark Souls. What the fuck was I thinking about?!?! 

I beat the troll on the bridge (Minotaur) who was much easier than he looked when I met him with my Pyromancer. But the first time I went there I just rushed up to him. Guess what? ARCHERS friend! HAHA. What a dirty trick. Fuck your mother, game creators. So I said, "hey there's a ladder! I will go up and take them out then snipe the minotaur!"


WRONG.


Mintaur bacstabs me dead. FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU! 


But I learn my lesson and beat them all easily the second time. Whatever.


Then comes the really idiotic bullshit fuckyouintheassIamquittingthisgame part. I walk out on this bridge and see skeleton archers. They shoot at me. "Shoot at ME? DO YOU KNOW WHO THE FUCK I AM!?!? I'M THE JUGGER--" Rushing forward I get burnt to a fucking crisp  by a dragon from behind.









I'm about this close | | from smashing that game disc, I swear.


So I go back. The dragon is perched on the other side. I can see him. That's good. I will carefully make my way across, kill the skeletons, get un--FIREBALL friend YOU'RE DEAD AGAIN LOL.




 I quit.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 6, 2011)

you're having so much fun, can't wait until tomorrow


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 6, 2011)

I will post this AGAIN for anyone having trouble with the Taurus Demon (Which is mostly because you're being an idiot and trying to fight him head-on)


*Spoiler*: __ 



When you come out onto the bridge, there will be a ladder to your right.  Climb it, and kill the two hollows on top.  Then go and engage the boss.  Once it appears, run back to the ladder, and climb it again.  The boss will stand under the platform long enough for you to do a plunging attack and stab it in the face.  When you land, just run around the boss enough so that its followup attack misses, back towards the ladder.  Rinse and repeat until dead.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> I will post this AGAIN for anyone having trouble with the Taurus Demon (Which is mostly because you're being an idiot and trying to fight him head-on)
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Plunging attack? When I tried to climb that ladder the first time the boss backstabbed me.


Also, I easily killed it head on with my Fat Knight.


My question is: Dragon. WHAT THE FUCK!?!?!? I can't run fast being a Fat Knight, so how do I make it over to the dragon in time to avoid the fireball and deal with the hollows?


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 6, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Plunging attack? When I tried to climb that ladder the first time the boss backstabbed me.


Idk what to tell you then, dawg.  It never hit me while I was climbing.


> My question is: Dragon. WHAT THE FUCK!?!?!? I can't run fast being a Fat Knight, so how do I make it over to the dragon in time to avoid the fireball and deal with the hollows?


Run to the middle of the bridge, and go to the right.  There are steps you can go down.  A path opens out to underneath the bridge, and all you have to do is kill a few enemies, climb the ladder, go out of the little passageway onto the main steps, take a left, and go light the bonfire.  Voila, Dragon disappears.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 6, 2011)

Are you fucking serious right now, game froze on me at the FUCKING BOSS


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Idk what to tell you then, dawg.  It never hit me while I was climbing.
> 
> Run to the middle of the bridge, and go to the right.  There are steps you can go down.  A path opens out to underneath the bridge, and all you have to do is kill a few enemies, climb the ladder, go out of the little passageway onto the main steps, take a left, and go light the bonfire.  Voila, Dragon disappears.



Ah, I didn't see any path. I'll try that out tonight. But if I eat another fireball...


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 6, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Ah, I didn't see any path. I'll try that out tonight. But if I eat another fireball...


You might eat one, but there's an easy solution: Run like hell, and then just hold your shield up as he's about to breath fire.  Then after the fire is gone, run like hell again.


----------



## Esura (Oct 6, 2011)

Shuntensatsu said:


> I got the Drake Sword from the Red Wyvern's tail earlier tonight, shit is cash. Even has a nice ranged attack that can be charged and fired as a beam if you 2 hand it.


How much strength do you need to wield it?

I'm quitting my Knight and probably working a Wanderer or Pyromancer because of its low Soul Level.


----------



## Jade (Oct 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> How much strength do you need to wield it?
> 
> I'm quitting my Knight and probably working a Wanderer or Pyromancer because of its low Soul Level.


16 Strength. It doesn't scale with any of your stats though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> You might eat one, but there's an easy solution: Run like hell, and then just hold your shield up as he's about to breath fire.  Then after the fire is gone, run like hell again.


Does the shield actually block the fire though? It didn't in Demon's Souls.

I actually tanked the fireball when it was straight on, it took half my health though. 


Esura said:


> How much strength do you need to wield it?
> 
> I'm quitting my Knight and probably working a Wanderer or Pyromancer because of its low Soul Level.



Coward!


----------



## Esura (Oct 6, 2011)

Jade said:


> 16 Strength. It doesn't scale with any of your stats though.


Wait...thats a bad thing right?

Ok, since I put a few hours in the game and is familiar with the mechanics, I want to pick a class I can stick with for 30+ hours. I want to build a jack of all trades sorta speak. I was contemplating Wanderer and Pyromancer (fuck the fat Knight, I quit the fat Knight).

@ CMX, I want to roll dammit.  Sure I can take off armor but in that case why not start over? I'm only like 6 hours in.


----------



## Jade (Oct 6, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Does the shield actually block the fire though? It didn't in Demon's Souls.
> 
> I actually tanked the fireball when it was straight on, it took half my health though.
> 
> ...


Are you running along the right edge?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2011)

The Fat Knight is really versatile if you get Faith spells, bro. It regens health, has miracles, can tank anything, uber power.

You hater.


----------



## Jade (Oct 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> Wait...thats a bad thing right?
> 
> Ok, since I put a few hours in the game and is familiar with the mechanics, I want to pick a class I can stick with for 30+ hours. I want to build a jack of all trades sorta speak. I was contemplating Wanderer and Pyromancer (fuck the fat Knight, I quit the fat Knight).
> 
> @ CMX, I want to roll dammit.  Sure I can take off armor but in that case why not start over? I'm only like 6 hours in.


It's only good until you get a weapon that scales nicely with your stats. I use the Astora Sword since it uses Faith/Str/Dex now.


----------



## Esura (Oct 6, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The Fat Knight is really versatile if you get Faith spells, bro. It regens health, has miracles, can tank anything, uber power.
> 
> You hater.



I can't dodge shit. I can't shield block everything without my stamina almost completely depleting and I haven't got the timing right for parrying. I like to ropeadope with my characters in these games. I don't mind the lack of defense because I'm not trying to get hit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2011)

Jade said:


> Are you running along the right edge?


Nah, I went straight through the middle, charging at those archers like the fucking Juggernaut.

Unfortunately I'm not invulnerable like he is. 


Esura said:


> I can't dodge shit. I can't shield block everything without my stamina almost completely depleting and I haven't got the timing right for parrying. I like to ropeadope with my characters in these games.



What are you talking about? I'm blocking and tanking and slashing and murdering. Sure you can't roll and you're kinda slow, but my stamina bar hasn't had any trouble related to my shield. 

I even blocked all the Minotaur hits and that fucker is huge.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 6, 2011)

This thread :rofl :rofl


----------



## Esura (Oct 6, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Nah, I went straight through the middle, charging at those archers like the fucking Juggernaut.
> 
> Unfortunately I'm not invulnerable like he is.
> 
> ...


Here is what its like for me when I took that wrong turn.

- fight Giant Skeleton
- waits for it to attack
- block
- it attacks
- get flung halfway across the screen
- I run
- I awaken more Giant Skeletons on accident 
- I just fall of a cliff and end it, didn't have much souls anyways


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 6, 2011)

Y'all are so damn impatient.  Calm the eff down, take your time to get through stuff, and you'll be fine.

Btw, these new knight enemies are a bitch.  But they can be easily backstabbed.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2011)

Those skeletons are full of shit.

I'm waiting for Soul Arrow or some blessed morning star to fight them again.


----------



## Esura (Oct 6, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> *Y'all are so damn impatient. * Calm the eff down, take your time to get through stuff, and you'll be fine.
> 
> Btw, these new knight enemies are a bitch.  But they can be easily backstabbed.



If you seen the way I play you would get bored as hell. I'm taking my time actually.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 6, 2011)

you should kill the summoner who summons the skeletons


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2011)

I don't like playing too, too cautiously to the extent that it takes me 2 hours to get twenty feet.

I bet that's you, Esura.


----------



## Esura (Oct 6, 2011)

Jade said:


> It's only good until you get a weapon that scales nicely with your stats. I use the Astora Sword since it uses Faith/Str/Dex now.



What class are you rocking?


----------



## Jade (Oct 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> What class are you rocking?


Knight. I was a warrior but I didn't like how I built him.

For some reason, I always end up being the same class...no matter how many times I try to switch.


----------



## Esura (Oct 6, 2011)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> you should kill the summoner who summons the skeletons



What summoner? These skeletons I fought earlier just popped up out of no where, with no other person in sight.


----------



## Jade (Oct 6, 2011)

I like hearing when people ring the first bell.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2011)

I think the summoner is somewhere else.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 6, 2011)

Got my first invader and this fucker had to get me in blight town with the swamp breathing monsters on ground level. Accidently sent the phantom I summoned o well.


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 6, 2011)

This is said to be one of the most difficult games out there. Can't wait to play it on my x360


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2011)

If someone invades me I'm gonna kick them off a ledge.


----------



## Esura (Oct 6, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Got my first invader and this fucker had to get me in blight town with the swamp breathing monsters on ground level. Accidently sent the phantom I summoned o well.


I heard someone say that there were a scripted Black Phantom invader in the game on Neogaf.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> I heard someone say that there were a scripted Black Phantom invader in the game on Neogaf.



Just like in the first game fuck


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 6, 2011)

He is scripted you only fight him when your human 

If you beat her you get a meat cleaver and you can summon her for the boss fight though


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2011)

I want a meat cleaver. :33

Where I can fight this fucker?


----------



## Wicked (Oct 6, 2011)

The sewer area of blight town. I'm lost so can't really say where ;/


----------



## Esura (Oct 6, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I want a meat cleaver. :33
> 
> Where I can fight this fucker?


Fuck it, I'm rolling Knight again (but with master key)...other classes ain't jiving with me.

What stats should I focus on? END/STR? or STR/DEX so I can use bows?


----------



## Jade (Oct 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> Um...I"ve only been talking about this game for about five pages. Got it for 10 bucks.
> 
> I put about 10 hours in so far but I'm starting over because I want to make sure I roll some shit right because this game is long as fuck and I don't want to make a fuck up in my growth.
> 
> Why I'm going to reroll Knight and Tank? Cause rolling sucks now. No invincibility frames when I tried to roll against Abyss Demon.


I'm lvl 24 and my stats are like this(less tank atm). I'm in the process of upping my VIT and END which I ignored. I haven't had any real problems in combat, though I do have rings that help me with my END and VIT atm.
15-VIT
15-END
19-STR
13-DEX

In the book of guilt I see alot of people raising their VIT and END and leaving STR at 16. Then again all of them seem to have top tier weapons.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Oct 6, 2011)

Gonna start with a Pyromancer and make him a melee warrior, he's the best class in the game.


..but first I need the game.. Sunday can't come soon enough


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 6, 2011)

I feel you, cept i gotta wait till november, everybody's prolly getting tired of me saying that though so imma shut up now.

I usually go knight, like i did with DA, but I think theif might be better since in this game if it hits you once you die. high evasion/end/dex mean i cant die if the fuckers cant hit me, right?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> Fuck it, I'm rolling Knight again (but with master key)...other classes ain't jiving with me.
> 
> What stats should I focus on? END/STR? or STR/DEX so I can use bows?


I don't know what everyone else is doing, but I'm modeling mine after the faith knights from Demon's Souls. I figure it is the same anyhow.

So, Vit/Str/End/Faith




I based mine more around the God Knight in Demon's Souls.


----------



## The World (Oct 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> Um...I"ve only been talking about this game for about five pages. Got it for 10 bucks.
> 
> I put about 10 hours in so far but I'm starting over because I want to make sure I roll some shit right because this game is long as fuck and I don't want to make a fuck up in my growth.
> 
> Why I'm going to reroll Knight and Tank? Cause rolling sucks now. No invincibility frames when I tried to roll against Abyss Demon.



The fuck? You got it for 10 bucks? 



CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't know what everyone else is doing, but I'm modeling mine after the faith knights from Demon's Souls. I figure it is the same anyhow.
> 
> So, Vit/Str/End/Faith
> 
> ...



I'm making a God Knight right now in Demon Souls.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2011)

God Knight is a beast.


----------



## The World (Oct 6, 2011)

I've put most of my points in End/Vit/Str haven't put it in faith yet.

My knight needs to be godly.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2011)

I leveled faith last myself. He's very potent just using STR/END, but the Faith really pumps your damage once you start pouring into it.


----------



## The World (Oct 6, 2011)

God bros.


----------



## Esura (Oct 6, 2011)

The World said:


> The fuck? You got it for 10 bucks?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm making a God Knight right now in Demon Souls.


You know that bullshit Gamestop Rewards Pro shit? Well, its actually useful. I had so much points that I was able to get these discount coupons.



Jade said:


> I'm lvl 24 and my stats are like this(less tank atm). I'm in the process of upping my VIT and END which I ignored. I haven't had any real problems in combat, though I do have rings that help me with my END and VIT atm.
> 15-VIT
> 15-END
> 19-STR
> ...



What is a Book of Guilt?


CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't know what everyone else is doing, but I'm modeling mine after the faith knights from Demon's Souls. I figure it is the same anyhow.
> 
> So, Vit/Str/End/Faith
> 
> ...


You are cool now. 

Making a Dark Souls God Knight now.

Do character name or PSN name matter when PvP? Cause I want to name my warrior off a Claymore character.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2011)

I've always been cool.


----------



## Jade (Oct 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> You know that bullshit Gamestop Rewards Pro shit? Well, its actually useful. I had so much points that I was able to get these discount coupons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You buy it off a merchant. It displays people who kill alot in PvP. It shows stats and a picture of their character.


----------



## TRI05 (Oct 6, 2011)

ugh....cant play this for more than 2 hours straight lol..so frsutrating..

only had 1 estus flask heading into the taurus demon 

managed to get 2 plunging attacks but he still got me..then i was planning on rushing through (that was my mistake..you cant rush in this game lol) and go back, recover my souls and take him with 5 flasks and i run into 3 skeletons so i roll and i rolled right off the fucking ledge..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2011)

Yeah this game is bullshit.


Epic, epic bullshit.


I am getting the feeling it won't be as good as Demon's though.


----------



## TRI05 (Oct 6, 2011)

lol did anyone else run up to that sleeping dragon and get the shield before he obliterated you?


----------



## Jade (Oct 6, 2011)

TRI05 said:


> lol did anyone else run up to that sleeping dragon and get the shield before he obliterated you?


That poison dragon? I somehow survived through his poison crap..but ran into some drakes that owned me. I've done a couple suicide runs to get armor.


----------



## Esura (Oct 6, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah this game is bullshit.
> 
> 
> Epic, epic bullshit.
> ...



I already like this better than Demon's Soul, which isn't saying much I know.


----------



## TRI05 (Oct 6, 2011)

theres 3 paths you can take at the beginning..the one down leads to the dragon place (if you have the master key) and that swamp where those damn ghosts always killed me easily

then you can go to the graveyard and have the skeletons easily kill you..


----------



## The World (Oct 6, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah this game is bullshit.
> 
> 
> Epic, epic bullshit.
> ...



I loved that long rant you did. It was entertaining. 

Your rage makes me laugh.


----------



## Jade (Oct 6, 2011)

I want those two items by the Red Dragon. I'm gonna probably try it later...If they turn out to be crap I will be sad.


----------



## raizen28 (Oct 6, 2011)

damn skeletons


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 6, 2011)

I haven't played enough to say I like it more that Demon's Souls, but it seems have improved the majority of things in Demon's Souls and hasn't really, in my experience, gone backwards in many regards.  Loving the hell out of it.

Hopefully I haven't fucked myself by committing to a full melee class.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2011)

The World said:


> I loved that long rant you did. It was entertaining.
> 
> Your rage makes me laugh.





Don't laugh at my plight! I paid 60 bucks to get pissed off and hate life over and over again. I'm already hating myself for it. And I can't stop playing the thing.


So far I'm liking the Fat Knight more than the other classes I've tried, though the Hunter is pretty decent. I will play a Hunter after I'm done with the Fat Knight and turn it into a Samurai.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 6, 2011)

I can't wait until I can dick around with some huge armor and weapons, since I'm huffing and puffing around in my dinky armor and puny weapons and not doing much damage.  I can't wait to see Dark Souls Meat Cleaver.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2011)

Seriously. I'm getting sick of that little sword you start with. I need some Dragon Armor with huge plates of steel hanging off it and a huge-ass Claymore or Battle Axe. 


I have the Zwiehander but I can't fuckin' use it yet.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 6, 2011)

Did a suicide run for that sword; didn't know what it was, but them fucking skeletons were chasing me and I was going to die so I got the sword, some souls and fucked off a cliff.

Later I learned it requires 24 strength and I had like 13 at the time.


----------



## Esura (Oct 6, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Did a suicide run for that sword; didn't know what it was, but them fucking skeletons were chasing me and I was going to die so I got the sword, some souls and fucked off a cliff.
> 
> Later I learned it requires 24 strength and I had like 13 at the time.


Yep, thats the first area I went to and got bodied. I thought I was playing wrong for a minute.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 6, 2011)

Just an FYI you shouldn't go in expecting only melee you have to have a bow at the least

I don't know how I would have done It without one


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 6, 2011)

I think, being an open style world, they're going with a more traditional route to deter people from going to areas before they should--IE, slapping your shit with high level monsters.

And I'm totally OK with that.

You feel like a boss waltzing in there after having your ass handed to you and beating the shit out of everything.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Did a suicide run for that sword; didn't know what it was, but them fucking skeletons were chasing me and I was going to die so I got the sword, some souls and fucked off a cliff.
> 
> Later I learned it requires 24 strength and I had like 13 at the time.


Same. Kind of disappointed that I couldn't use it, even 2-handed. I think I am up to 17 str right now. Gotta use that baby.


Lord Genome said:


> Just an FYI you shouldn't go in expecting only melee you have to have a bow at the least
> 
> I don't know how I would have done It without one


I am using a crossbow, but I don't want to use an actual bow. It doesn't mesh with the Fat Knight. A crossbow is already pushing it. 

I'm just using the crossbow to draw out enemies right now, though it actually does some pretty decent damage (about 40 to the knight hollows).


----------



## Esura (Oct 6, 2011)

Lord Genome said:


> Just an FYI you shouldn't go in expecting only melee you have to have a bow at the least
> 
> I don't know how I would have done It without one


But my Knight has no bow. There is no bow anywhere so far near me.


Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I think, being an open style world, they're going with a more traditional route to deter people from going to areas before they should--IE, slapping your shit with high level monsters.
> 
> And I'm totally OK with that.
> 
> You feel like a boss waltzing in there after having your ass handed to you and beating the shit out of everything.



I wish they at least had I dunno, a sign or some shit or something. 

That would deter people from going into areas before they should.


----------



## Draffut (Oct 6, 2011)

Is there actually any significant difference in the classes in this one?  (Unlike the first game)  I picked like Wanderer or something, the dex based melee char.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2011)

Supposedly. 

I bet there there becomes less and less a difference the higher level you are, but supposedly there is.


----------



## Jade (Oct 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> But my Knight has no bow. There is no bow anywhere so far near me.
> 
> 
> I wish they at least had I dunno, a sign or some shit or something.
> ...


The merchant in Undead Burg sells them. You need like 12 Dex I think to use it.


----------



## Esura (Oct 6, 2011)

Jade said:


> The merchant in Undead Burg sells them. You need like 12 Dex I think to use it.



I never even used a bow in DeS and I don't even know how to use one. Do you like, aim it or some shit or do you have to lock on?

I think I'm overthinking the class bit though. Still undecided....sigh.....


----------



## Toreno (Oct 6, 2011)

Just picked up the game. 

Any pointers for what class to choose or is it basically anything that fits your style of play?


----------



## TRI05 (Oct 6, 2011)

any tips on how to defeat the tauren demon?

also do you have to fight the red dragon right after or can you run by it?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> I never even used a bow in DeS and I don't even know how to use one. Do you like, aim it or some shit or do you have to lock on?
> 
> I think I'm overthinking the class bit though. Still undecided....sigh.....


The bow is really easy. You can lock on and fire, but you have to be in range to lock on--BORING!

The better way is to go into Sniper Mode. You hit R2 (or L2?) and it zooms in and you can aim it with a scope and everything.

FUCK YOUR SHIT UP WITH A BOW.

Sad part is you cannot aim the crossbow. At all. Fucking stupid.


Toreno said:


> Just picked up the game.
> 
> Any pointers for what class to choose or is it basically anything that fits your style of play?


Make a knight. Make him as fat as possible.

Welcome to the FUKC. 


TRI05 said:


> any tips on how to defeat the tauren demon?
> 
> also do you have to fight the red dragon right after or can you run by it?


A lot of people recommend the plunge method.

I recommend firebombs. They are really easy, too. Just dodge his attacks and throw. I did it with my slow-ass knight who can't even roll and I never got hit.


----------



## TRI05 (Oct 6, 2011)

firebombs?

i remember looting one..do i have to buy from the merchant??


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2011)

You can find a few from the hollows that throw them, but it's cheap and easy to just buy them. You'll need maybe a dozen counting the times you miss (which is easy to do as the fucker jumps backwards a lot).


----------



## Esura (Oct 6, 2011)

How do you get a Drake Sword with the Knight? I don't even know where this fucker is at or a lance to cut its tail off!

I decided on a gameplay to take this game over.

Knight, focus on STR/END so I can equip a variety of swords, armors and shit until STR and END is at 20, then focus on FAITH (so I can learn miracles and equip Anora's sword thing)/VIT. Sounds like a plan right? Cause I'm going to take this shit over, one city at a time.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2011)

Maybe, but I would steadily increase my Vitality unless you're confident you can avoid getting hit too much. I guess it shouldn't be too bad in theory with the shields and armor.


----------



## Esura (Oct 6, 2011)

I could do STR/VIT until they are at 20 then focus on END then FAITH.

I'm considering pumping all my first 5 or so SLs into STR.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2011)

I've been doing Str/Vit/End almost evenly, with more going into STR than anything else.

I think Str/End is probably priority if you want mobility. Vit gives you more survivability. Faith does a number of things, such as damage and magic resistance. The entire build hinges on Dark Souls maintaining the blessed weapons though. Otherwise you could skip Faith (or get enough for healing) and just be a pure tank.


----------



## TRI05 (Oct 6, 2011)

what is the best build for a pyromancer?

im going with str/end/int with a little bit sprinkled on vit.

my faith is at 8 i think, is it really that important?

wtf are miracles?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2011)

I don't think you'd need Faith as a Pyro unless you plan on getting miracles (soul arrow, healing, God's Wrath). 

I haven't really played the Pyro much, but from what I have played I think boosting Str/End is a good idea since spells are limited to casts and the idiot uses axes. I'm not sure how they are supposed to work, but it probably gets easier later in the game as a pure spellcaster maybe.


----------



## Esura (Oct 6, 2011)

Pryo doesn't rely on INT or ATTUNE or even FAITH for Pyromancy. From what I heard, its determined by Humanity. Only reason I'm interested in Pyro is because they are at SL 1.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2011)

What I read says Int does still dictate spell power.


----------



## Esura (Oct 6, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What I read says Int does still dictate spell power.


Int affects regular sorcery, not pyromancy unless you upgrade your catalyst to scale with Int.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2011)

What the fuck you saying to me? 

That doesn't make sense. Fuck the pyromancer's grubby asshole!


----------



## Esura (Oct 6, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What the fuck you saying to me?
> 
> That doesn't make sense. Fuck the pyromancer's grubby asshole!


You can upgrade your pyromancy skills even more than other magic skills from what I heard.

But in basic terms, Pyromancy skills doesn't scale with INT or FAITH like spells and miracles. ATT do affect it as it allows you to learn more Pyromancy skills.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2011)

I was just reading up on it a bit. It actually sounds slightly beneficial. You can really pump your other stats and still use magic that way. 

Kind of broken-sounding.


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 6, 2011)

Pyromancer sounds pretty cool 

That will probably be my next class.

I'm at the Moonlight Butterfly but I need to go back and get some arrows to kill it as I'm not seeing a way to hit it with my sword.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2011)

I guess I ruined my Pyromancer by pumping INT. I'll delete that bitch.


----------



## Esura (Oct 6, 2011)

I thought you was running a fat knight?


----------



## Jade (Oct 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> How do you get a Drake Sword with the Knight? I don't even know where this fucker is at or a lance to cut its tail off!
> 
> I decided on a gameplay to take this game over.
> 
> Knight, focus on STR/END so I can equip a variety of swords, armors and shit until STR and END is at 20, then focus on FAITH (so I can learn miracles and equip Anora's sword thing)/VIT. Sounds like a plan right? Cause I'm going to take this shit over, one city at a time.


Get a bow. Buy about 100 Arrows, go under the bridge where the Dragon is. Shoot the tail for about 10-15min(I think). Once the tail is off the sword will automatically go into your inventory.


----------



## Badalight (Oct 6, 2011)

UGHHHHHHH. I feel like shit. I summoned someone into my game and they fuckin destroyed the gargole.

I wanted to kill it :/


----------



## Esura (Oct 6, 2011)

Jade said:


> Get a bow. Buy about 100 Arrows, go under the bridge where the Dragon is. Shoot the tail for about 10-15min(I think). Once the tail is off the sword will automatically go into your inventory.



Shit, I might as well start as a Hunter. Gives me a bow.

How the hell do you use Master Key? Its not opening shit.


----------



## Jade (Oct 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> Shit, I might as well start as a Hunter. Gives me a bow.
> 
> How the hell do you use Master Key? Its not opening shit.


If a door can't be opened from that side it won't open. Some "doors" require the regular key to open it which a mini-boss or boss drops I think. It does work.


----------



## Toreno (Oct 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> Shit, I might as well start as a Hunter. Gives me a bow.
> 
> *How the hell do you use Master Key? Its not opening shit*.



I swear it never opened shit for me.


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> Shit, I might as well start as a Hunter. Gives me a bow.
> 
> How the hell do you use Master Key? Its not opening shit.


Just approach locked doors and it will say "master key has unlocked this" or something similar to that. There are a couple of doors it can open early on for some items.


----------



## raizen28 (Oct 6, 2011)

whats a good build for wanderer. I've just been doing STR so far


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 6, 2011)

DARK SOULS IS IN MY HANDS

IT'S GO TIME


----------



## TRI05 (Oct 6, 2011)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Esura (Oct 6, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> Just approach locked doors and it will say "master key has unlocked this" or something similar to that. There are a couple of doors it can open early on for some items.



Yeeeeahhh, its not doing that. It just says door is locked. I see the Master Key right in my inventory (no its not Mystery Key I'm mistaking it for, I started over and am in the Tutorial).

There is also this glowing corpse which I believe has an item in the Tutorial mode that I cant reach and have no clue how. Its on top of some broken stairs. Any tips?


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 6, 2011)

I haven't had as much time as I'd like to play it.  

Do I have to go through the ruins after I kill the Taurus Demon or can I fuck about elsewhere?  I can't really do much against the ghosts, but my other option is dying with the dragon.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 6, 2011)

You gunna do nuthin', you gunna die!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 6, 2011)

Motherfuckin' skeletons, motherfuckin' ghosts, motherfuckin' dragon. This motherfuckin' game.


----------



## Esura (Oct 6, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I haven't had as much time as I'd like to play it.
> 
> Do I have to go through the ruins after I kill the Taurus Demon or can I fuck about elsewhere?  *I can't really do much against the ghosts*, but my other option is dying with the dragon.


Either allow yourself to get cursed so you can hit them or try to find the Ghost Blade to kill them. Or you can hit them with magic from what I heard but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> Yeeeeahhh, its not doing that. It just says door is locked. I see the Master Key right in my inventory (no its not Mystery Key I'm mistaking it for, I started over and am in the Tutorial).
> 
> There is also this glowing corpse which I believe has an item in the Tutorial mode that I cant reach and have no clue how. Its on top of some broken stairs. Any tips?


If you approach a door and it still says its locked then the master key doesn't work for it.

I'm not sure which item your referring to in the tutorial though, sorry. 



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I haven't had as much time as I'd like to play it.
> 
> Do I have to go through the ruins after I kill the Taurus Demon or can I fuck about elsewhere?  I can't really do much against the ghosts, but my other option is dying with the dragon.


Your supposed to run along the right side of the bridge and then at about midway there are some stairs for you to descend. Make your run right after the dragon makes its fire breathing sweep along the bridge.


----------



## Jade (Oct 6, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I haven't had as much time as I'd like to play it.
> 
> Do I have to go through the ruins after I kill the Taurus Demon or can I fuck about elsewhere?  I can't really do much against the ghosts, but my other option is dying with the dragon.


After the Taurus Demon you should be going towards the Chapel for the first Bell ringing.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 6, 2011)

Sens Fortress is a biiiitch


----------



## TRI05 (Oct 6, 2011)

you will die in this game and you will like it

i've rage'd quit like 5 times already (going back to the dashboard and just staring blankly at my screen for 5 minutes)


----------



## nekoryuuha (Oct 7, 2011)

TRI05 said:


> you will die in this game and you will like it
> 
> i've rage'd quit like 5 times already (going back to the dashboard and just staring blankly at my screen for 5 minutes)



Awesome. I can't say I've rage quit yet, but I'm pretty sure I pissed off the Dragon with my bullshit, because it trolled me twice, causing me to lose two several K soul bloodstains. Then I'd respawn at the bonfire underneath it and would roar once as if saying, "Gotcha bitch!" and would fly off like it's supposed to.


----------



## Helix (Oct 7, 2011)

Drake Sword is OP


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 7, 2011)

it's the fucking stormruler on a miniture scale 

That's beautiful. Has shit durability tho


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 7, 2011)

A few more hours and It should be here


----------



## The World (Oct 7, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> DARK SOULS IS IN MY HANDS
> 
> IT'S GO TIME



Oh my just look at the time.

Time to die.


----------



## Draffut (Oct 7, 2011)

TRI05 said:


> you will die in this game and you will like it



I don't know, my last death was because I was testing out the riposte mechanic on some regular skeleton for a few minutes straight and was amazed by how badly it worked.

He swings the sword downwards 2 handed, if you riposte he just holds it in the air,slowing his swing animation, as he is already swinging the weapon, a second longer then hits you.

If you wait, he just hits you without it.  

Add to this the fact that the riposte animation takes forever and a lifetime each time so you have to guess a second ahead of time how the opponent will swing.  

I pulled it off quite a few times, but it was basically a crap shoot entirely dependent on if the game would just let him swing at a different speed that time for no explicable reason.

I am not seeing the benefit of the move in the game.  Especially since most bosses who it would be nice to have for I am assuming are large and powerful enough it has no effect on them.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 7, 2011)

What are you using to Riposte?

Also, was the Boar supposed to be piss easy?  I rolled into those little archways and he stopped, turned around and I backstabbed him--twice.  After that I got roflstomped by the huge Knight that I assume I need to backstab or something.  Jesus.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 7, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> it's the fucking stormruler on a miniture scale
> 
> That's beautiful. Has shit durability tho



Drake sword doesn't scale as you level so it's only good earlyish

Also it only has bad durability if you use it's long range move(to keep it from being to hades I guess)


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 7, 2011)

So I've finished off the Gargoyles and am not sure where to go next. I couldn't hurt the lightning demon past the blacksmith, but I could run around it so I went that way and ended up in the forest. Then I explored for a while and I saw the hydra and I "nope"d back to the undead parish.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 7, 2011)

You need to go to the door that was locked by the dragon bridge


----------



## Badalight (Oct 7, 2011)

So like, i feel kinda fucked.

My bonfires won't let me level up anymore, and I'm only like level 15. I got past the gargoyle with online help (So fuckin pissed) and now like I'm too low level to do jack shit to anything.

I am still using my starting gear for fucks sake. Well I got a new shield at-least...


----------



## letsplaybingo (Oct 7, 2011)

Oh snap, there's a gaming department?!? And there's a thread about Dark Souls!? Damn I be playin this awesome game too! My body was ready when this game was released! I'm only 10 hours in though.

Currently at the sewers, and I'm not really sure where I'm supposed to go now... I co-op a lot at the boss there though, so if you see a white summon sign near the bonfire with 'bodektu' on it, that's me. I'm always willing to help 

Oh and one more thing... DRAKE SWORD IS OP (at least for now...)


----------



## Badalight (Oct 7, 2011)

So is there a system that stops you from leveling up at the bonfires? Because I can't level up at certain ones anymore, but my friend still can...


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 7, 2011)

^Sounds glitched  Or not enough souls. 

I fucking got cursed. FUCK THOSE FROG MOTHERFUCKERS!!!!!!! and the depths suck. Is there a point to them? Can't find the boss....


----------



## Wicked (Oct 7, 2011)

Fuck blight town


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 7, 2011)

Esura said:


> I thought you was running a fat knight?


I am. But my very first character was the Pyromancer. Who I will now delete. 


Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> What are you using to Riposte?
> 
> Also, was the Boar supposed to be piss easy?  I rolled into those little archways and he stopped, turned around and I backstabbed him--twice.  After that I got roflstomped by the huge Knight that I assume I need to backstab or something.  Jesus.


That boar killed me the first time. Apparently you can't block hits attack.  Yeah, that's cool.

Then I went into that archway and just kept attacking its ass. I am shit with backstabs so it took a while.


But that's where things get shitty. I saw the fog and decided to go back to the campfire first to refill my flask and then I died on the way back by that motherfucking spear/shield hollow. Fucking cunts, I hate them so much. 

So then I came back, killed the spear/shield asshole, then got pushed off the ledge by the rats (who can push you disproportionately far by some bullshit mechanic or another). 



So then I run back mad as hell and I get killed by that damn asshole fucking cunt spear/shield fucker again.









Then I fucking quit. I swore I'd never play the damn game again. I plan on playing it again tonight when I get home.


----------



## letsplaybingo (Oct 7, 2011)

Yeah, I got lost for a bit in those damned sewers, but just explore a bit and you'll eventually find your way. I just hated that pit with like 10 curse frogs  I actually fell in it twice, being the idiot that I am, second time was when I had like half health from the first curse.

crazymtf, if you've found the bonfire in the sewers, the boss is already pretty close. Just take the first right after leaving the bonfire, go down the ladder in the room, down the stairs into the medium-sized hallway with two rats and those slime things that try to eat you. Stay on the right side of the hallway and you'll eventually find a passage on the right side with stairs going up. From there, it's a one-way trip to the boss 

It's really easy too, just has a ton of life, which is why I like co-oping there.


----------



## Toreno (Oct 7, 2011)

Does anyone know where Treasure Cove or cave is? I heard you can get a talisman from there.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 7, 2011)

I think I missed the Bonfire between the Burg and farther a long, since I got pretty far into the Parish and didn't see a single fucking Bonfire.  Beh.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 7, 2011)

This game has a lot of dirty, cheap tricks doesn't it?


----------



## letsplaybingo (Oct 7, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I think I missed the Bonfire between the Burg and farther a long, since I got pretty far into the Parish and didn't see a single fucking Bonfire.  Beh.



From where I'm at in the game, the only bonfire I know in the Parish is the one with the blacksmith. The one before that is that little room where you can kick the ladder down to access the bridge with hellkyte drake.

However, there is an elevator shortcut in the Parish that leads you straight into Firelink Shrine. It's near that altar where you first see the mini-tower knight.


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 7, 2011)

Just picked up my copy. Time to see what all this hype is about, I suppose.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 7, 2011)

Sasuke said:


> Just picked up my copy. Time to see what all this hype is about, I suppose.



Prepare to die.


Over.

And over.


And over and over.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 7, 2011)

Just joined Path Of The Dragon covenant

So excited


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 7, 2011)

I want to join the one that gives me free titties and a million souls.


----------



## Badalight (Oct 7, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> ^Sounds glitched  Or not enough souls.
> 
> I fucking got cursed. FUCK THOSE FROG MOTHERFUCKERS!!!!!!! and the depths suck. Is there a point to them? Can't find the boss....



I was thinking maybe it was some kind of anti-farming system  After I use a bon-fire for awhile it stops allowing me to level up. I move onto the next one and I can level up maybe 3 times and it also stops working.

It would make sense if that's what it was fore, but I am finding very few other people with this problem online, and I'm only level 15 and my friend is like level 25 and they all work for him.

Very confused.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 7, 2011)

letsplaybingo said:


> From where I'm at in the game, the only bonfire I know in the Parish is the one with the blacksmith. The one before that is that little room where you can kick the ladder down to access the bridge with hellkyte drake.
> 
> However, there is an elevator shortcut in the Parish that leads you straight into Firelink Shrine. It's near that altar where you first see the mini-tower knight.



 Figured as much.

That was the guy that wrecked my shit after making it so far on a single swig of my flask.  I'll have to check out below the Burg where those Ninjas are, first.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 7, 2011)

Badalight said:


> I was thinking maybe it was some kind of anti-farming system  After I use a bon-fire for awhile it stops allowing me to level up. I move onto the next one and I can level up maybe 3 times and it also stops working.
> 
> It would make sense if that's what it was fore, but I am finding very few other people with this problem online, and I'm only level 15 and my friend is like level 25 and they all work for him.
> 
> Very confused.



I've leveled my guy up to 18 already without any issues.

The only problem I have is that it doesn't fucking tell me how many souls I need to level up a stat. It's all guess work.


----------



## Badalight (Oct 7, 2011)

I DEFINITELY had enough souls, before someone else tells me that is my problem. I'm pretty sure 5,000 at level 15 is enough to get to 16...

Which btw I ended up losing all 5,000 since I had nothing to spend it on


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 7, 2011)

Yeah, not liking the inability to tell how many souls are required to level up. 


But I do like how cheap firebombs are, since that's the ghetto way of being a pyromancer now, and I'm OK with that.  I just fucking hurl them everywhere.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 7, 2011)

I keep stocked up on Firebombs, for sure. And bolts for my crossbow. I guess I need an actual bow eventually to kill that gay dragon though.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 7, 2011)

Yeah, haven't even used a bow yet.  I probably should.

I have 13 Dex because I put a few points in, but still.


----------



## Toreno (Oct 7, 2011)

Drake Sword was greatly needed for my warrior. Got past the boar and the RoboKnight (Huge shield knight in the church) in a couple hits. 

On the Gargoyle boss now, I know I can beat em, but damn is he fast. Any pointer from any of you guys?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 7, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Yeah, haven't even used a bow yet.  I probably should.
> 
> I have 13 Dex because I put a few points in, but still.



Man, I haven't put a single point into DEX. I been pumpin' that STR.

I can now wield the Zwiehander 2-handed and that thing is incredibly powerful. Hollows go down in one hit. 


It's also incredibly slow.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 7, 2011)

Looks slow.

I've been doing really well with just my Black Knight Shield and Waraxe.  

Whoever told me defeating that guy right before you fight the Taurus demon would give a ring that affects burden is a horrible, filthy liar.


----------



## Esura (Oct 7, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Man, I haven't put a single point into DEX. I been pumpin' that STR.
> 
> I can now wield the Zwiehander 2-handed and that thing is incredibly powerful. Hollows go down in one hit.
> 
> ...



Just time your swings.

Maybe my Monster Hunter's Great Sword skills will come in handy on that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 7, 2011)

Where did you get that? 

I need me a Waraxe!


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 7, 2011)

It was a drop.

I have a lot of weapons, actually.

Short Sword, Long Sword, Broadsword, Waraxe, Halberd, Flail and the stupid hilt you get at the beginning.


----------



## Esura (Oct 7, 2011)

I had that Winged Spear before I started over. Got it before I died by the swarm of skeletons, and couldn't use it at all,.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 7, 2011)

Oh yeah, got regular and Winged spears.

Halberds are a completely different beast in this game.  They do a lot, but the actually feel like I'm swinging a goddamn Poleaxe around.  Unwieldy, but might be interesting.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 7, 2011)

So is the game more forgiving than Demon's Souls?


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 7, 2011)

I've found it to be a little easier than Demon's Souls so far, but not by much.

And I'm only so far in.

So, probably not.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 7, 2011)

How're the controls, then? They always felt a bit.. sluggish, I guess, in DS1. 

If I get this game I'd probably just role a pyromancer with a big ass 2hander. Or Guts. Or Whitebeard.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 7, 2011)

I started out on pyromancy and finding it tough to do some things. Anyone got tips on how I should go about things?


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 7, 2011)

I think the controls are tighter and more polished.  The mechanics for movement have also gotten a buff-buff, so depending on whom you play, your style of play changes.  High Dex, Ninja characters have better rolls, backsteps and so forth as they level; high Strength speeds up your attacks and so forth.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 7, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> It was a drop.
> 
> I have a lot of weapons, actually.
> 
> Short Sword, Long Sword, Broadsword, Waraxe, Halberd, Flail and the stupid hilt you get at the beginning.


Who dropped that? I found some kind of axe on my Pyromancer when I first played from one of the axe hollows but have yet to find another.



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I've found it to be a little easier than Demon's Souls so far, but not by much.
> 
> And I'm only so far in.
> 
> So, probably not.



I think Dark Souls is a little tougher so far for me. Just because the monsters gang up on you so much and those shield/spear hollows are annoying as fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck.


----------



## Esura (Oct 7, 2011)

Being a thief is so fucking hard in this game.


----------



## Esura (Oct 7, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Who dropped that? I found some kind of axe on my Pyromancer when I first played from one of the axe hollows but have yet to find another.



You do know Pyromancers start with an axe right?


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 7, 2011)

They follow you everywhere.  

I took off all my armor and ran from the Undead Burg all the way to the Dragon Bridge and I had like 12 people following me.  Ran right into the fire and it was hilarious.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 7, 2011)

man I wanna get this game

why must I be so poor :[


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 7, 2011)

Esura said:


> You do know Pyromancers start with an axe right?


Yes, but the axe that was dropped was a bigger one. Like a battle axe or something.


----------



## Esura (Oct 7, 2011)

Parallax said:


> man I wanna get this game
> 
> why must I be so poor :[



You should use your Gamestop points. I got my copy for 10 bucks because of it.


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 7, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Whoever told me defeating that guy right before you fight the Taurus demon would give a ring that affects burden is a horrible, filthy liar.


They weren't lying. Are you talking about that knight decked out in silver armor with a weird sword? Because I defeated him and got Haval's Ring which does increase your equip burden.



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I think the controls are tighter and more polished.  The mechanics for movement have also gotten a buff-buff, so depending on whom you play, your style of play changes.  High Dex, Ninja characters have better rolls, backsteps and so forth as they level; high Strength speeds up your attacks and so forth.


I've heard that Dex bettering various movements and Str increasing swing speed is a lie.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 7, 2011)

Toreno said:


> Drake Sword was greatly needed for my warrior. Got past the boar and the RoboKnight (Huge shield knight in the church) in a couple hits.
> 
> On the Gargoyle boss now, I know I can beat em, but damn is he fast. Any pointer from any of you guys?



Summon a knight. Mad easy.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 7, 2011)

Can you combine 2handed weapons and magic, or do you gotta switch to lame ass wands like in DS1?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 7, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> They weren't lying. Are you talking about that knight decked out in silver armor with a weird sword? Because I defeated him and got Haval's Ring which does increase your equip burden.
> 
> *I've heard that Dex bettering various movements and Str increasing swing speed is a lie*.



Wouldn't surprise me, but


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 7, 2011)

Man, fuck darkroute garden. When I got up there there were two paths to go. One way across the bridge where I was jumped by three rat looking things, god knows what you call them. Then I say "fuck you guys, I'm going the other way". So I go through the narrow path and as I'm fighting these tree things I see another come running and I'm like "OK, two ain't so bad" then I see another, followed by another, followed by another and I'm like "Oh shit these fuckers be rolling deep Like that!?" and I get raped.


----------



## Jade (Oct 7, 2011)

Trying to figure out what weapon I should use...can't really decide on one. Greatsword or or sword...axe idk


----------



## Esura (Oct 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PnNl3RCC690&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Thought this video was awesome.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm going to make a video of all my deaths and rage reactions.


----------



## letsplaybingo (Oct 7, 2011)

Mura said:


> Man, fuck darkroute garden. When I got up there there were two paths to go. One way across the bridge where I was jumped by three rat looking things, god knows what you call them. Then I say "fuck you guys, I'm going the other way". So I go through the narrow path and as I'm fighting these tree things I see another come running and I'm like "OK, two ain't so bad" then I see another, followed by another, followed by another and I'm like "Oh shit these fuckers be rolling deep Like that!?" and I get raped.



You know what's really bad? When you get to that large area in the garden that has like 5 Stone Knights spread out, you awaken one and run, only to run into like another one all while being chased by those annoying trees.

Actually that would be fine; until the stone knights cast this field magic thing that slows you down and prevents you from rolling and running


----------



## Esura (Oct 7, 2011)

I finally know wtf those random Praise the Sun messages mean!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BnB5AAYQ--g&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 7, 2011)

I think when I get home tonight I'm going to smash shit up with my giant-ass Zwiehander and rage.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 7, 2011)

Dark Souls or Skyrim? I can only play one.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 7, 2011)

Is Rimjob even out yet? I want to try that.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 7, 2011)

Hey CMX, those spear and shields asswipes? All backstabbable. Keep your shield up and keep circling them. When they make an attack, bam backstab them. Same deal with Knight Captains, the redcloaks in the Undead Parish.

Just gotta make sure you're doing things one on one each time.


----------



## AlexNestoras (Oct 7, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Dark Souls or Skyrim? I can only play one.



Just rent Dark Souls now, then rent Skyrim when it comes out and then youj decide. there is no other way to decide and be 100% sure


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm going to get both.

Though I think Skyrim will be more of a time sink than the kind of experience I'm getting with Dark Souls.  I love Dark Souls, and I love exploring.  The only reason I played Oblivion as much as I did is because I've always enjoyed exploring, finding new and better gear/weapons and killing stronger enemies.  Skyrim is shaping up to be a polished Oblivion, and not a polished Morrowind.


----------



## Badalight (Oct 7, 2011)

Ugh... still using the starting weapon and armor :/

I'm not gonna use the drake-sword since I didn't figure out about it on my own. It's so fuckin cheap.

All of the other weapons I pick up require like 40 strength. What the fuckkkkkk.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm still using my Knight Armor.  

Seriously contemplating the Halberd, as opposed to my current Waraxe.  Unwieldy as fuck, unusual attack animations and a generally a slower weapon, it makes up for its short comings with some serious reach and stopping power.  Practice time.


----------



## Jade (Oct 7, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I'm still using my Knight Armor.
> 
> Seriously contemplating the Halberd, as opposed to my current Waraxe.  Unwieldy as fuck, unusual attack animations and a generally a slower weapon, it makes up for its short comings with some serious reach and stopping power.  Practice time.


The upgraded version


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 7, 2011)

Naw man, it's the one you start with at the beginning. 

I'm not far at all.  

I keep dicking around with new weapons.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm using a spear/battleaxe combo atm


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 7, 2011)

Oh man, story time:

Alright, so I decide to fuck around with the Thief armor you find after you open the basement door by the dragon bridge, and went to the parish.  After getting my shit slapped by the mini-Tower Knight I went back with a new strategy:  I don't know why, but in my mind I thought I was going to backstab him, so I equipped the Thief armor and a Mailbreaker after I had cleared out the steps right before the Parish.  

You can't backstab him.

So I'm stuck with a Mailbreaker and a single swig of my flask, and I'm out on the steps with this guy.  I literally poked him to death, at like 12 damage a pop.  It was exhilarating.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 7, 2011)

Prodding with a small weapon, a day in the life of Andrew.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 7, 2011)

You should have seen my Demon's Souls character.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 7, 2011)

Gonna put up soul signs to help out with the gargoyles today, I want to lower the req on the Sun Knights. They are true bros and they're the covenant I've decided on.


----------



## Draffut (Oct 7, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> What are you using to Riposte?



Shield I got in the starter dungeon.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 7, 2011)

No one is summoning D:


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 7, 2011)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Shield I got in the starter dungeon.



Well, that would depend on what class you chose.

I've been using the Knight Shield/Black Knight Shield for most of the game and I've had no special amount of trouble using Riposte.  It's about as functional as it was in Demons' Souls.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 7, 2011)

Just found a guy in gold armor and he reminds me suspiciously  of yurt?......Kill him?


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 7, 2011)

Kill everything.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 7, 2011)

I'll take that as a yes.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 7, 2011)

Summon/kill number one. The Faith req to join sunbros is now 45.

Let's try this again


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 7, 2011)

I want the woman with the Giant Breasts.


----------



## raizen28 (Oct 7, 2011)

Anyone know how to get any type of Katana


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 7, 2011)

Did a little research on the guy in gold armor and found some interesting facts.



> First found in the Undead Parish locked up in a prison cell. To find him, you?ll need to go upstairs in the parish to where the pack of Undead and the Channeler are located. After clearing the room of the enemies, look to the right side of the room to find a set of stairs leading further up. Go up those stairs to the next area and then break through the cracked wall there. Once you do, enter the newly opened area and take the stairs to the top to find the jail cell that holds Lautrec. It requires the Mystery Key to open, and that can be found in the Undead Burg on a corpse. Use the key to open the cell and free him. (The master key can also be used)
> 
> If you choose not to free him, he will find his own way out after you leave the Undead Parish. Either way, he will appear in Firelink Shrine after you beat the Belfry Gargoyle Boss. Once you have finished the Undead Parish, go back to Firelink Shrine and you?ll find Lautrec sitting on the ground off to the right and in front of Anastacia?s cave. If you freed him, talk to him there to get your reward, a Sunlight Medal.
> 
> ...



I want his armor so I won't kill him just yet.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 7, 2011)

Spoilers, dude.


*Spoiler*: __ 





It's Yurt 2.0.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 7, 2011)

Only person he kills is anastacia so I'm good, though that disables that bonfire.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 7, 2011)

Where you get that Halberd? I wanna try it.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 7, 2011)

man fuck the hollow thieves in the burgh lower levels


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 7, 2011)

'Nother drop, dude.  

I guess I'm lucky.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 7, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> 'Nother drop, dude.
> 
> I guess I'm lucky.



What drops those?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 7, 2011)

can't kill the Capra Demon


----------



## Jade (Oct 7, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Naw man, it's the one you start with at the beginning.
> 
> I'm not far at all.
> 
> I keep dicking around with new weapons.


It's obtainable very early on.

@Raizen28

*Spoiler*: __ 



You can kill the undead merchant in the Burg for a Uchigatana. I think he drops it but he's the only merchant who sells cheap arrows. A Fabulous Katana is hidden in Blighttown.


----------



## Helix (Oct 7, 2011)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> can't kill the Capra Demon



If you have the Drake Sword, it should kill him easily.


----------



## letsplaybingo (Oct 7, 2011)

@Taurus: What level are you? I'll put down my soul sign at the gargoyles if you're still having trouble.

@Sasuke: You don't really need the Drake Sword, just make sure you kill the dogs first. Also make the most out of the terrain and use the stairs so they can't gang up on you. Once the dogs are done, the Capra Demon is easy.

@Dr. Boskov: wow man, you getting really lucky on all those drops. Those damned black knights are really stingy in my game and don't drop anything  So I'm stuck just using my starter cleric armor, a halberd/Longsword/Mace, and a hollow soldier shield.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 7, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> man fuck the hollow thieves in the burgh lower levels



Holy fuck their backstabs 



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> can't kill the Capra Demon



I'm about to try him 



letsplaybingo said:


> @Taurus: What level are you? I'll put down my soul sign at the gargoyles if you're still having trouble.



No I beat them. I was trying to get OTHER people to summon me so I could fight them again.

Also I am currently SL18


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 7, 2011)

oh wow

that went

... wow


----------



## Amuro (Oct 7, 2011)

question does this flow the same as Demon Souls where every time you die you get sent back to the arch stone you came through?


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 7, 2011)

Amuro said:


> question does this flow the same as Demon Souls where every time you die you get sent back to the arch stone you came through?


The game is open world now but you are resent to the last bonfire you rested at (basically an Archstone).

I killed Lautrec right off the bat, I didn't want him killing anyone. I hope theress another way to get that armor of his. The ring though is amazing. Everyone should definitely use it.


----------



## letsplaybingo (Oct 7, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Holy fuck their backstabs



Man those guys have really awesome riposte and backstabs.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 7, 2011)

You respawn at the last bonfire you used


----------



## Jade (Oct 7, 2011)

FUUUUUUUUU. Black Knight didn't drop the Halberd I wanted. I wanted that Halberd soo much .

Time to go get my ass kicked at Sens Fortress.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 7, 2011)

Oh god dammit I killed both dogs but then Capra killed me D:


----------



## letsplaybingo (Oct 7, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> The game is open world now but you are resent to the last bonfire you rested at (basically an Archstone).
> 
> I killed Lautrec right off the bat, I didn't want him killing anyone. I hope theress another way to get that armor of his. The ring though is amazing. Everyone should definitely use it.



I killed gold guy when he got back to Firelink as well, I got a Yurt vibe from him as well. That ring really is amazing though. Increase in HP and stamina? Yes please.

Anyways, here I go again... still down in the depths/sewers. Not entirely sure if I should just go down to Blighttown or if I should start exploring more above.


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 7, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Oh god dammit I killed both dogs but then Capra killed me D:


Are you using plunging attacks on him? Because the fight's extremely easy if you do. As soon as the battle starts run up the stairs and back yourself in the corner. The dogs will follow you up there and you should be able to take them out quickly enough. Then simply jump down and hit the Capra, quickly run up the stairs and then do it again.


----------



## Jade (Oct 7, 2011)

letsplaybingo said:


> I killed gold guy when he got back to Firelink as well, I got a Yurt vibe from him as well. That ring really is amazing though. Increase in HP and stamina? Yes please.
> 
> Anyways, here I go again... still down in the depths/sewers. Not entirely sure if I should just go down to Blighttown or if I should start exploring more above.


If you go to Blighttown, make sure to bring some purple moss and blooming purple moss. You are going to get poisoned and toxic.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm gonna kill the gold guy later to get his gold set.

Though having issues with capra demon.


----------



## letsplaybingo (Oct 7, 2011)

Jade said:


> If you go to Blighttown, make sure to bring some purple moss and blooming purple moss. You are going to get poisoned and toxic.



Great... just great. That place is the new World 5 huh? I hated 5-2 so much with that poison swamp.

Thanks for the heads up. I wish I had a miracle that cures status effects...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 7, 2011)

YES

SUCK ON *THAT* YOU friend


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 7, 2011)

From what I hear, Blight Town is world 5 on steroids and crack


----------



## letsplaybingo (Oct 7, 2011)

OK... I guess that was pretty stupid of me. The passage to Blighttown from the Depths is pretty intense. Pretty much everything mobs you with their poison weapons, and the narrow paths aren't exactly helping.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 7, 2011)

put a soul sign down at capra. Hope someone summons me.


----------



## Jade (Oct 7, 2011)

letsplaybingo said:


> OK... I guess that was pretty stupid of me. The passage to Blighttown from the Depths is pretty intense. Pretty much everything mobs you with their poison weapons, and the narrow paths aren't exactly helping.


A Spider Shield is wonderful for Blighttown. I think you get it somewhere in the Sewers.


----------



## letsplaybingo (Oct 7, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> put a soul sign down at capra. Hope someone summons me.



I would, except I turned undead again when I tried going down to Blighttown. I'm exploring New Londo Ruins now... but those damn ghosts are making me paranoid 

I hate this game... but I also love it. How is this possible?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 7, 2011)

I got summoned but then I died, so embarrassing.


----------



## Jade (Oct 7, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> I got summoned but then I died, so embarrassing.


I haven't tried to get someone to summon me. I'm never in human for basically...maybe I should try somewhere.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 7, 2011)

you don't need to be in human form to be summoned, only to summon.

I am currently in human form but for other reasons. Anyway me and a bro just firespammed Capra to death. Was pretty fantastic.

Sunbros req is now 40 Faith.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 7, 2011)

Put down _Dragon Eye_ and waited ten minutes and nothing happened .


----------



## Jade (Oct 7, 2011)

Lightning Spear . Gotta get more Titanite Chunks so I can max it out.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 7, 2011)

So the pyromancer tutor will teach you fireball even if you already know it.

And then you can attune two fireball slots.

And you get 16 shots of fireball.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 7, 2011)

^

That's what I did. This area is pretty annoying, those things above  has already killed me a few times. The fear of getting cursed is making me backtrack a lot


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 7, 2011)

I accidentally used my Master Key on letting the dude with the golden armor out.  

And then I had to leave my house, so he's somewhere around my big Bonfire somewhere. 

I'm assuming I need to murder his ass quickly.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 7, 2011)

that scared me when it happened, he killed me a couple of times and i was worried he'd be already there killing everyone but in the end i got him.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 7, 2011)

Why? Did he just seem bad...?


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 7, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> Why? Did he just seem bad...?



Since you'll probably never play Demon's Souls...

In the game there's a character called Yurt.  During a level smack dab in the middle of the game he's being caged, asking for help; up until this point, you really don't have any reason not to help NPCs, since they usually end up being really useful later on, selling magic, weapons, upgrades, etc.  

If you let him out, he doesn't really do anything--at first.

After you beat a larger demon, and return to the Nexus, one of those important NPCs will be dead.  The more you continue to play the game, the more he will continue to kill NPCs.   Until, I think, most of them are dead.  Then he tries to kill you, IIRC.

There is no indication that this will happen.  The NPCs he kills are irreplaceable. Basically it's a huge, cruel joke played on the fans of the game, and this guy looks like Yurt 2.0.


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 7, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I accidentally used my Master Key on letting the dude with the golden armor out.
> 
> And then I had to leave my house, so he's somewhere around my big Bonfire somewhere.
> 
> I'm assuming I need to murder his ass quickly.


He only kills one NPC, the girl that upgrades your flask. But if I'm not mistaken you can bring her back after you kill him. Also because you didn't kill him right away you'll be able to get his armor later when you kill him. Somebody made a post about him a page or so back explaining everything that happens with him, check it out.

I think I over-leveled myself 

I'm level 35 and I just beat the Gaping Dragon, gonna do Blight Town next.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 7, 2011)

I figured.

I already upgraded once, so I just need to go fuck him over.  

I probably can't use that armor, though.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 7, 2011)

I don't have a PS3....Not much reason f  rme to get one since this is coimg to 360.

Besides, Ill just pick the PS4 when it comes out.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 7, 2011)

Jade said:


> It's obtainable very early on.
> 
> @Raizen28
> 
> ...



Wait, I missed this.

Where is it?


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Oct 7, 2011)

Got the game yesterday.

Holy shit, I don't remember Demon's Souls ever being this difficult. I've only just gotten past Undead Parish and I've died nearly a dozen times. After attempting to go to Undead Burg's lower section, I was nearly gangbanged by those bandits(Thank you random player for putting down a warning message, _at the spot they come out and pincer you _). Now I'm contemplating whether I should start grinding a bit.

Does anyone know if it's worth trying to join that sunlight covenant? I've heard some good things about that one, though it seems high faith is required and that sort of thing wasn't really my forte back in Demon's Souls.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 7, 2011)

Yeah, I posted that if you kill the gold armored guy later then you can wear his armor. Plus once you kill him you can go back and revive the girl who upgrades your flask. So a win-win.


----------



## Jade (Oct 7, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Wait, I missed this.
> 
> Where is it?



*Spoiler*: __ 



Darkroot Garden. Once you find the stone giants you are in the right place. The armor is surrounded by 2 of them and another baddy. It's good until you get one of the better unique sets that boss' drop or find.




@Neo: As a phantom/hollow you can support players and that will lower the req by 5 each time you successfully help them.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 7, 2011)

Just put about 200 arrows into the red wyvern

I think that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) heals himself


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 7, 2011)

Your arrows heal it or it actually cast something to heal it?


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 7, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Just put about 200 arrows into the red wyvern
> 
> I think that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) heals himself




Fortunately for me I got the glitched Wyvern. I shot one arrow at him from that tower where you fight the Black Knight and he just disappeared and twenty or so seconds later I get 10000 souls. 

I just found out there isn't any weapon upgrade that scales with strength. What. The. Fuck.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 7, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> Fortunately for me I got the glitched Wyvern. I shot one arrow at him from that tower where you fight the Black Knight and he just disappeared and twenty or so seconds later I get 10000 souls.
> 
> I just found out there isn't any weapon upgrade that scales with strength. What. The. Fuck.



Yeah I just murdered that black knight and am on the tower but I can't see the fucker?


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 7, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Yeah I just murdered that black knight and am on the tower but I can't see the fucker?


That's the glitch part. Your not supposed to be able to see him from there. There are three things that can happen with Wyvern:

1. He can glitch into the bridge and die.
2. Flat out disappear, giving you no souls.
3. Be glitched and be seeable from the black knight tower area, and get one shot killed by long range, netting you the souls you'd normally get.


----------



## Esura (Oct 8, 2011)

Why is it taking so long to find decent weaponry that doesn't require outrageous stats!?


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 8, 2011)

Esura said:


> Why is it taking so long to find decent weaponry that doesn't require outrageous stats!?


Drake Sword?

I'm not gonna lie, I'm somewhat disappointed in the lack of cool looking weaponry in this game. Most of the weapons are decent enough but I haven't seen anything as epic as the Bramd or Dragon Bone Smasher.


----------



## Badalight (Oct 8, 2011)

I heard the meat cleaver came back. My friend said while he was human he went into a certain zone and some chick got summoned with the meat cleaver.

He killed her and nabbed it.

Ish: The weapon that Capra drops looks a bit like the dragon bone smasher. Takes fuckin 40 damage to wield though.

Apparently you get a weapon if you beat the tutorial on your first try without using weapons or something.

Also I heard you can get back to the tutorial level through a secret.


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 8, 2011)

I've heard about the MC coming back, I think it's stats got nerfed quite hard. A player isn't summoned by the way it's an NPC that you fight. 

Some of the Str requirements are absurd considering you can get much better weapons for half the stats.

And yeah you can get back to the tutorial area, here's a vid: 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-PU7J_xSr-c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Oct 8, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> Drake Sword?
> 
> I'm not gonna lie, I'm somewhat disappointed in the lack of cool looking weaponry in this game. Most of the weapons are decent enough but I haven't seen anything as epic as the Bramd or Dragon Bone Smasher.



I'm less interested in it now knowing that it doesn't scale.

After much thinking and fucking around in Undead Burg with different classes, I decided on taking a heavy melee route. Dodging still has its advantages after testing the grounds and I feel like a sitting duck as a tank. I want to lay the damage and dodge and shit with shield. So I guess I'm going to rock the Warrior. I have more maneuverability as a Warrior and its stats are a bit balanced. I was going to go Bandit due to its high initial END and STR and decent faith levels but its low DEX disturbs me. Then again, those high initial STR and END. 

EDIT: Pyromancy isnt so bad either considering how balanced its stats are and the SL 1 its at. I could get it up to the same levels as Warrior and Bandit with Pyromancy and shit, and I don't have to bother leveling up INT either! So yeah, Pyromancy it is. Took awhile to decide on a fucking class.


----------



## Jade (Oct 8, 2011)

I helped someone with the Ceaseless Discharge...he led it back to the mist and it died


----------



## Esura (Oct 8, 2011)

Jade said:


> I helped someone with the Ceaseless Discharge...he led it back to the mist and it died






Yes....yesss....my Drew Barrymore is going to burn shit up as a Pyromancer.




Please tell me someone gets this reference. I'm not that damn old.


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 8, 2011)

Managed to kill Gaping Dragon, now I need to go to the infamous Blightown. 

BTW, what is your character's lvl and endurance? I can barely roll with one heavy helmet on.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 8, 2011)

Jesus fuck Gaping Dragon raped my shit. I had multiple summons with me too and he still tore us apart. His tail oneshots me I think I need more HP


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 8, 2011)

Just defeated the Gaping Dragon, took me around 5 tries until I remembered you could cut his tail off. I'm going to blight town soon, I need to  learn a few spells and such, i'm only at SL 27. That place looks annoying I need to grind for some souls so I can get some poison cures


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 8, 2011)

Rofl I beat gaping dragon on my first try

Easiest boss


----------



## letsplaybingo (Oct 8, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> Drake Sword?
> 
> I'm not gonna lie, I'm somewhat disappointed in the lack of cool looking weaponry in this game. Most of the weapons are decent enough but I haven't seen anything as epic as the Bramd or Dragon Bone Smasher.



So true, most of the weapons look really ordinary. At least the unique weapons you get from bosses look different, such as the drake sword or the bell gargoyles axe. Honestly, I really tried to main the gargoyle axe due to the low stat reqs, but I'm just not feeling its moveset. I like how the axe bends (like the actual gargoyle tail!) when you do the R2 move though.

Right now still rocking my halberd and hollow shield, with the Eastern armor (coz it looks cool). As soon as I beat that spider chick in Blighttown and rang the 2nd bell, I had to put down my controller. I HATED Blighttown, same as World 5 from Demon's Souls.

If you guys want to co-op at the Spider Chick, I'll have my soul sign at the bonfire close to her. I love co-op and helping people out in this game.

@Taurus: Try to recognize when the Gaping Dragon is about to do its rushing attack, as after it does it that is when it's most vulnerable. Apart from that, just make sure you don't get jumped on and you shouldn't really have any trouble as it attacks really slowly.


----------



## Slice (Oct 8, 2011)

CMX are you gonna review this like you did Demons Souls?

I really want to play this but i lack a gaming console


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 8, 2011)

Blight town


----------



## Wicked (Oct 8, 2011)

So I found out the Dragon Eye doesn't invade, you have to be summoned. What kind of backwards shit is that. It's a fucking dragon eye it's supposed to invade not to be summoned. Namco Bandai doing dumb shit again.


----------



## raizen28 (Oct 8, 2011)

Jade said:


> It's obtainable very early on.
> 
> @Raizen28
> 
> ...


alright thanks


----------



## letsplaybingo (Oct 8, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> So I found out the Dragon Eye doesn't invade, you have to be summoned. What kind of backwards shit is that. It's a fucking dragon eye it's supposed to invade not to be summoned. Namco Bandai doing dumb shit again.



Wait... there's no more black eye stone that lets us invade immediately? So does that mean just to invade I'd have to be in DarkWraiths or Blades of the Darkmoon? WTF? Who would summon an invader, unless its for duels? 

By the way, does anyone here know what I'd need to create a divine weapon? I have my halberd at +5 already, and once I get my END and VIT to 20 I'll start raising my Faith. I want that divine weapon before I go through Sen's Fortress.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 8, 2011)

letsplaybingo said:


> Wait... there's no more black eye stone that lets us invade immediately? So does that mean just to invade I'd have to be in DarkWraiths or Blades of the Darkmoon? WTF? Who would summon an invader, unless its for duels? :with


.                                                            

Yeah Dragon EYe doesn't invade, have to be summoned.


----------



## Black Superman (Oct 8, 2011)

The Drake sword is meant to be a placeholder sword, so keep that in mind. I usually stick with spears, I was looking at the japanese wiki the other day, if you ever come upon the Wolf Sword, keep it, it's one of the best weapons in the game in terms of versatility, damage and ease of use. It's a literal  lightning bruiser. 

Titianite Catch Pole(I hear this is the best spear in the game)


----------



## Badalight (Oct 8, 2011)

Kind of stuck at the moment. The only thing I can really do is kill the butterfly, though it's annoying as shit.

I was able to save up 20,000 souls and make it into the super secret forest. I joined the cat covenant and was summoned immediately and killed some dude without taking damage.

After I was taken back to my own world, I betrayed their sorry asses.

Actually dunno if that was smart, they're tough as shit.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 8, 2011)

So I fought the gaping dragon in the depths and he proceeded to rape me. Didin't help during the fight that there was something firing soul arrows at me too. Anyone fight this boss yet?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 8, 2011)

You should definitely explore the sewers to finish off the guy shooting at you, he's a fucker.

Watch out for Curse Frogs though.

Also Drake Sword is for chumps. My +5 Battleaxe has something to say to you 

Has anyone been able to collect any of the upgrade materials outside of titanite shards/large shards? I want to start doing something unique with my gear.


----------



## Jade (Oct 8, 2011)

Mura said:


> So I fought the gaping dragon in the depths and he proceeded to rape me. Didin't help during the fight that there was something firing soul arrows at me too. Anyone fight this boss yet?


Chop off it's tail. Wait for it to hammer it's mouth into the ground and chop off the tail.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 8, 2011)

@ Taurus I found a dragon scale for dragon weapons. Demon titanite, twinkling titanite, blue titanite chunk and green titanite shard are in my inventory other than the ones you mentioned before. I'll watch out for those curse frogs and take out that guy.

@Jade Thanks for the tip, I'll do that.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 8, 2011)

Yeah once you cut off his tail the rest is a formality.

The main problem at the moment is that his tail oneshots me on swipe, and I'm not able to predict/evade it yet.

Gonna summon Solaire and two online bros next time, hopefully we can rape the gaper and all get sunlight medals.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 8, 2011)

Alright, so I need to know if this has happened to anyone else.

I had just killed the two sworded demon in the lower part of the undead burg, and was heading back up to use the campfire; I was mopping up the last of the undead around the turrets right before you go up the tower to meet the dragon when, I guess it was the Dragon, started roaring and shit.  I didn't pay it much mind since I was doing other things at the time, but when I checked my soul level I had like 10,000 more souls than I remember having.

Did he derp himself into the bridge and die?


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 8, 2011)

Sounds like it Boskov. 

Joined the Chaos Covenant


----------



## Amuro (Oct 8, 2011)

The Dragon glitches like fuck, there's like 4 different ways it kills itself.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm getting more and more tempted to buy this. Re-reading Berserk isn't helping. >_>


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 8, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> Sounds like it Boskov.
> 
> *Joined the Chaos Covenant*



I'm trying to join that too but its tough to get there.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 8, 2011)

I met the Hydra.



Halberd is my weapon of choice, now.  Fucking love it.  Still haven't changed my armor, though, since I can't find anything to go along with my Tank class idea; dicking around in the Darkroot Garden didn't really get me much, and the Basin has Frost Atronauchs and Black Knights.  And the Hydra.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 8, 2011)

since I don't want to set foot in Blight Town I'm gonna be doing the darkroot garden/basin next

I successfully beat the gaping dragon after it took out Solaire and Laurtec. Felt good man. Now I'm being summoned to help other people :33


----------



## Helix (Oct 8, 2011)

Just killed Gaping Dragon with Soltaire and Lautrec. I think I was underleveled for this because Drake Sword was only taking off 80 dmg per swing and that was a very small fraction of his health. Or, I just need a better weapon.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 8, 2011)

Bosses have more health the more phantoms you bring.

Also I've been summoned twice and died twice now  The second time the mage was still alive which sucked because I'd gotten the gaper down to next to no health.

I hope the guy I was playing with finished him off.


----------



## Jade (Oct 8, 2011)

Helix said:


> Just killed Gaping Dragon with Soltaire and Lautrec. I think I was underleveled for this because Drake Sword was only taking off 80 dmg per swing and that was a very small fraction of his health. Or, I just need a better weapon.


Normal. Though he isn't that hard, he does have a large amount of heath. I was doing around 80-100 each swing.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 8, 2011)

My friend got a dragon king greataxe after cutting its tail off. Shit needs 50 strength to wield.


----------



## Badalight (Oct 8, 2011)

Helix said:


> Just killed Gaping Dragon with Soltaire and Lautrec. I think I was underleveled for this because Drake Sword was only taking off 80 dmg per swing and that was a very small fraction of his health. Or, I just need a better weapon.



80 damage is a shit ton. I was doing 12 with my strong attack. Shit took me forever. you should feel blessed you were doing 80 damage holy shit.


----------



## Helix (Oct 8, 2011)

Mura said:


> My friend got a dragon king greataxe after cutting its tail off. Shit needs 50 strength to wield.



Damnit, all these boss drops seem useless so far.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 8, 2011)

Is it viable to build a Pyromancer/2handed sword?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 8, 2011)

yay my first victory over the gaper as a phantom :33

Shame it takes so long to be summoned.


----------



## Helix (Oct 8, 2011)

Is it worth learning Magic Weapon?


----------



## Esura (Oct 8, 2011)

I wondering if its worth using a bow as secondary.

Backstabbing is a bit hard to pull of in DkS though.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 8, 2011)

Not really. I've found myself using backstabs significantly more in Dark than in Demon's.


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 8, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Not really. I've found myself using backstabs significantly more in Dark than in Demon's.


Same here, just be sure to be directly behind them Esura and at a close distance. Sometimes the backstab won't work if your to far.

Sen's Fortress is ridiculously annoying ;_;


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 8, 2011)

I see my good friends the dual Gargoyles are back.  

That Axe is pretty weak sauce, though.


----------



## Jade (Oct 8, 2011)

Can't access my save


----------



## Esura (Oct 8, 2011)

Curious question, can you backstab as a Knight?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 8, 2011)

How do i open that door in the garden? 

The Moonlight Butterfly is my favourite boss so far, although its easy its really really cute


----------



## Jade (Oct 8, 2011)

Esura said:


> Curious question, can you backstab as a Knight?


You can backstab as anyone. Are you holding guard while you try to stab them?

@Sasuke: Get 20,000 Souls and a Blacksmith sells you something that opens it.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 8, 2011)

Okay, in case you're wondering, no, you are not ready for the blue wyverns in the valley of the drakes.

Hmm, that constrains me down to either braving the forest where that golem raped me or attempting the hydra. Cause fuck blighttown and no way am I setting foot in the catacombs


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 8, 2011)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> How do i open that door in the garden?
> 
> The Moonlight Butterfly is my favourite boss so far, although its easy its really really cute



You buy a pendant from the blacksmith before darkroot for 20k souls. The forest hunter covenant is behind the door.

Where'd you find the moonlight? I haven't seen it yet?


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 8, 2011)

Esura said:


> Curious question, can you backstab as a Knight?



You can, it's just significantly more difficult to do.

Which is why you focus on Riposte when you're a slower class, since it does a lot more damage with your heavier weapons than it would with a backstab.  

Though some enemies are slow enough to do either way.


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 8, 2011)

Jade said:


> Can't access my save






Esura said:


> Curious question, can you backstab as a Knight?


Yes you can.



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> How do i open that door in the garden?
> 
> The Moonlight Butterfly is my favourite boss so far, although its easy its really really cute


You have to be an item from that Blacksmith right before that Lightning Rock Guy mini boss. It costs 20,000 souls. It's worth it as the area it unlocks is one of the best farming spots in the game. You'll earn your 20,000 back in five minutes.


----------



## Esura (Oct 8, 2011)

Jade said:


> You can backstab as anyone. Are you holding guard while you try to stab them?
> 
> @Sasuke: Get 20,000 Souls and a Blacksmith sells you something that opens it.



Nope.

I seem to be able to get it off as a Pyro only when I'm behind the enemy in a certain angle or direction because sometimes I can be behind an enemy and still not backstab.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 8, 2011)

I was trying to find that Knight armor in the Darkroot Garden but I can't find it. 

And then I go to the Basin and shit gets real.


----------



## Jade (Oct 8, 2011)

Ishamael said:


>


Tis' not a laughing matter. I really liked my guy....21 hours.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 8, 2011)

Esura said:


> Nope.
> 
> I seem to be able to get it off as a Pyro only when I'm behind the enemy in a certain angle or direction because sometimes I can be behind an enemy and still not backstab.



The weapons have differing areas for backstab; usually the harder it is to do, the more it scales.  Some weapons are also just really poor backstab weapons.


----------



## Jade (Oct 8, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I was trying to find that Knight armor in the Darkroot Garden but I can't find it.
> 
> And then I go to the Basin and shit gets real.


Did you find the Stone Giants?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 8, 2011)

that fucking slow spell


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 8, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Where'd you find the moonlight? I haven't seen it yet?


Instead of going through the door that costs 20,000 to unlock you go through a semi-hidden path to the right of it. You run all the way through that area until you get to the other side and you'll see a little tower with stairs that you climb to get up to it. Also some advice, you'll need ranged attacks to fight it, be it arrows, pyromancy or sorcery. 



Jade said:


> Tis' not a laughing matter. I really liked my guy....21 hours.


Yeah that sucks, at least you know what do the second time around.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 8, 2011)

The Frost Giants?

I found like four and a building sized Hydra thing that killed half of them trying to kill me.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 8, 2011)

20k, i'll do it tomorrow when i wake up...thanks everyone


the Moonlight Butterfly is in the Darkroot Garden, go deeper inside and you shouldn't miss that huge run down building, its at the top of the steps


----------



## Jade (Oct 8, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> The Frost Giants?
> 
> I found like four and a building sized Hydra thing that killed half of them trying to kill me.


Go to the locked door. To the left of that door is a hidden bonfire covered by a wall(hit the wall). To the right of the door is a hidden path. That takes you to the armor...you will be ambushed a few times.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 8, 2011)

Ohhh.

I guess that makes sense; I thought I was retarded and had missed something, and I guess it's true.  Do I need a specific type of weapon to break it or is anything alright?

There's a sealed archway in the lower part of the Undead Burg that looks like I can break it but can'.


----------



## Jade (Oct 8, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Ohhh.
> 
> I guess that makes sense; I thought I was retarded and had missed something, and I guess it's true.  Do I need a specific type of weapon to break it or is anything alright?
> 
> There's a sealed archway in the lower part of the Undead Burg that looks like I can break it but can'.


Nope you just smack it.

Not sure what you're referring to in the burg though.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 8, 2011)

On that road before you can either fight the demon with the two dogs or go lower into the city there's a sealed archway, just covered by some planks.


----------



## Badalight (Oct 8, 2011)

Dude WHAT THE FUCK.

The gaping dragon gave me 25,000 souls. Okay that's fucking awesome.

The moonlight butterfly gave me 3,000.

WHAT


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 8, 2011)

The hell? My friend got 12,500 when he beat it. Though he summoned two guys to help. Do you get half the souls if you beat a boss with help?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 8, 2011)

argh fuck dark knights


----------



## Helix (Oct 8, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> Instead of going through the door that costs 20,000 to unlock you go through a semi-hidden path to the right of it. You run all the way through that area until you get to the other side and you'll see a little tower with stairs that you climb to get up to it. Also some advice, you'll need ranged attacks to fight it, be it arrows, pyromancy or sorcery.



Nah, you don't _need_ ranged attacks to fight it. After awhile it'll come down and land, then you can destroy her with your melee weapon. Also, the Grass Crest Shield I found in Darkroot Basin is incredible against magic, so that helps blocking most of her attacks.

Moonlight Butterfly must be the easiest boss in the game. 



Badalight said:


> Dude WHAT THE FUCK.
> 
> The gaping dragon gave me 25,000 souls. Okay that's fucking awesome.
> 
> ...



I know, I only got 3,000 souls as well. Fought it solo.

Also, that Elite Knight armor in the forest is awesome. I pumped a couple points into Endurance to wear it without being slow, but then I end up getting Havel's ring 10 minutes later.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 8, 2011)

If you didn't take the master key, what way do you go to get to Havel?


----------



## Helix (Oct 8, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> If you didn't take the master key, what way do you go to get to Havel?



If you beat the Moonlight Butterfly, you'll get the key from the area that unlocks after beating it. Just go up the stairs and the watchtower key will be there.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 9, 2011)

Ugh got summoned two times 

1st guy fell off a ledge

2nd summoner didn't even work out connection problems and the loading screen froze on me! 

Thanks a lot dark souls . Also the Book Of Indictment ready for you invader(s) watch out


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 9, 2011)

ahHAH

glitchkilled the red wyvern. That takes care of that.


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 9, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> ahHAH
> 
> glitchkilled the red wyvern. That takes care of that.


Bound to happen evantually 

Does anyone know if you can encounter the Witch of Izalith in the game? Her daughters are in the game but I haven't heard about her being a boss or anything.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 9, 2011)

NOW THIS IS THE STORY ALL ABOUT HOW
MY DEATH GOT FLIPPED, TURNED UPSIDE DOWN
AND I'D LIKE TO TAKE A MINUTE, JUST SIT RIGHT THERE
I'LL TELL YOU HOW I BECAME THE PRINCE WITH A GUY NAMED SOLAIRE

IN WEST ASYLUM I WAS KILLED AND RAISED
IN THE CELLAR WAS WHERE I SPENT MOST OF MY DAYS
CHILLING, MAXING, RELAXING AND COOL
AND ALL ROTTING ALL MY FLESH OFF, TOTALLY CRUEL
WHEN A ASYLUM DEMON
WHO WAS UP TO NO GOOD
STARTED MAKING TROUBLE IN MY NEIGHBORHOOD
I GOT IN ONE LITTLE FIGHT
AND A PROPHET GOT SCARED
IT SAID "YOU'RE MOVING TO FIRELINK SHIRE WITH A SUNBRO, SOLAIRE"

I WHISTLED FOR A CROW AND WHEN IT CAME NEAR
GIANT AS FUCK, IT'S EYES WERE LIKE MIRRORS
IF ANYTHING I COULD SAY THAT THIS CROW WAS RARE
BUT I SAID NAH, FORGET IT, YO HOMES TO SOLAIRE!

I PULLED UP TO A SHRINE ABOUT SEVEN OR EIGHT
AND I YELLED TO THE RAVEN "YO HOMES, SMELL YA LATER!"
LOOKED AT LORDRAS, I WAS FINALLY THERE
TO DIE AGAIN AND AGAIN WITH MY SUNBRO SOLAIRE


----------



## raizen28 (Oct 9, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> NOW THIS IS THE STORY ALL ABOUT HOW
> MY DEATH GOT FLIPPED, TURNED UPSIDE DOWN
> AND I'D LIKE TO TAKE A MINUTE, JUST SIT RIGHT THERE
> I'LL TELL YOU HOW I BECAME THE PRINCE WITH A GUY NAMED SOLAIRE
> ...


LMAO! HA!..


----------



## Helix (Oct 9, 2011)

So, has anyone find any good shields? I found the Black Knight Shield very early on, and I haven't switched it since. 

Also, what are some good weapons to upgrade? Axe, Sword, Spear, it doesn't matter.


----------



## letsplaybingo (Oct 9, 2011)

So I chickened out of Sen's Fortress and decide to explore the surrounding areas instead, since I wanted new gear. 

I decide to go through Darkroot Basin, where I find this giant ass Hydra that does like 8 Water Guns at once. I was like WTF? It was pretty easy though when I found a spot where the water doesn't hit me and forces the Hydra to Lunge.

So I keep going through, up a ladder, and come to another section of Darkroot Garden which I had never seen before. I cross this bridge waiting to see what's on that side, and suddenly I just see some huge ass cat on steroids rolling and chasing me like I owe it money. It takes away half my life in that one roll and bites me in the face leaving me with a sliver of health. I try to fight but then realize there's a bunch of them in the area... which did not end well. Got raped by those steroid cats. 

My second trip, I decide to just not cross the bridge and explore the other side which was filled of those trees. I had my divine halberd +5 by then, so I felt awesome killing those ent wannabes when suddenly my character stops and gets fuckin backstabbed by some invisible  WTF man!

After several more treks towards this area, I realize that theres a bunch of npc's here, and maybe like 3 translucent dudes who try to ninja you, so I just around like hell, kite them towards that archway with a bridge, and use the bridge and my halberd to my advantage. I eventually get to this big door, and I'm like, FINALLY, a reward for this fucking torture of a forest, I see a sword!

But then some huge wolf boss takes the sword and kills me with it.

  

Oh man, I had to put down my controller at that point, this forest is just ridiculous. Maybe Sen's Fortress isn't so bad after all...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 9, 2011)

The forest is awesome if you join the Forest Hunters.

Now see what you need to do is enter the forest in human form. This is essential.


----------



## Badalight (Oct 9, 2011)

I joined the forest covenant. I was summoned like 30 seconds afterwards to kill some guy. He almost 1 shotted me so I ran away. Came back 10 minutes later and he was semi-afk. My phantom body didn't make any noise so I snuck up on him and did a drop down sword attack from the stairs.

That attack knocked him down to another ledge and he was startled. I did it again to knock him onto a cliff. Then I jumped down there and kicked him off.  Earned me a bunch of cool shit.

I then proceeded to betray the cat


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 9, 2011)

SL52 currently farming humanity


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 9, 2011)

I really need a new weapon but shards are so hard to come by and the Blacksmiths for some of the upgrade paths are in areas I haven't even been in.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 9, 2011)

So what blacksmith can make the quelaag fury sword?


----------



## Esura (Oct 9, 2011)

The fuck is a Quelagg?

I'm so far behind its not even funny.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> The fuck is a Quelagg?
> 
> I'm so far behind its not even funny.



You can make it from the soul you get from this boss.



Don't worry esura, I am too.


----------



## Esura (Oct 9, 2011)

Oh damn...I don't want to kill her, I want to join her. 

I keep starting over. I'm nervous about being a hybrid spellsword build because of all the killable NPC trainers. I keep hearing how many Sorcerers and Pyromancer players accidentally killed important teachers. After all this I think I'll probably end up in the exact same class I originally was when I first got the game.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 9, 2011)

She is too hot to want to kill but unfortunately she tries to kill you so ....no choice.


----------



## Esura (Oct 9, 2011)

Mura said:


> She is too hot to want to kill but unfortunately she tries to kill you so ....no choice.


*reads the wiki real quick*

Aint she the leader of the Chaos Covenant?

I'm reading at how the covenants have alignments. Cool.....

Knowing that now, I know I must pick the good one, for my Black White Knight will own.


----------



## Jade (Oct 9, 2011)

Helix said:


> So, has anyone find any good shields? I found the Black Knight Shield very early on, and I haven't switched it since.
> 
> Also, what are some good weapons to upgrade? Axe, Sword, Spear, it doesn't matter.


Weapons at this point is all your choice in play style. Everyone seems to upgrade their weapons to get the Lightning effect though. What type of char do you have.


----------



## Helix (Oct 9, 2011)

Jade said:


> Weapons at this point is all your choice in play style. Everyone seems to upgrade their weapons to get the Lightning effect though. What type of char do you have.



Well, I am not that concerned with my play style, I usually let the weapon dictate my play style. So long as the weapon does fairly good damage or doesn't have any glaring weakness. I have a claymore but I don't know if that is worth upgrading.


----------



## letsplaybingo (Oct 9, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> The forest is awesome if you join the Forest Hunters.
> 
> Now see what you need to do is enter the forest in human form. This is essential.



Lol just no. I'm not wasting my humanity just to go through that damned forest. I don't think anyone even summons there, I've laid out my white stone every single time I've gone there and I haven't gotten summoned even once, whereas every other area I've been summoned at least once. Maybe it's because I'm only lvl 36?



Esura said:


> The fuck is a Quelagg?
> 
> I'm so far behind its not even funny.



No worries man, just enjoy the experience. I'm really trying not to blast through the game, and that's why I love co-oping against bosses. You get tons of souls for weapon/armor upgrades and you get humanity!




Jade said:


> Weapons at this point is all your choice in play style. Everyone seems to upgrade their weapons to get the Lightning effect though. What type of char do you have.



I find this the case as well. A lot of times, a phantom that's summoned with me will have a lightning weapon which deals a ridiculous amount of damage to enemies. I might have to invest in one once I get tired of using my halberd.


----------



## Badalight (Oct 9, 2011)

So can you turn weapons into other weapons in this game? Like in demon souls a bunch of weapons when they were +6 could turn into the meat-cleaver.

Anything like that?


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 9, 2011)

Pretty sure.

With the amount of weapon paths, I think that's a reality.


----------



## Badalight (Oct 9, 2011)

Well right now my weapons are at +5. Wish I knew where to go before I continue.

I also wonder what the new effects do, like Chaos, demon, and dragon.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 9, 2011)

I had the best forest hunter experience yesterday. Allow me to greentext

>summoned for the third time
>first time the guy was dead the moment I arrived
>second he took out an npc and two phantoms including myself
>this third guy was wearing gear like me, I figured we were on even ground
>he's backing up to the fog gate
>so I stand there
>"It's okay, I can wait. More Forest Hunters will arrive soon."
>one does
>the two of us doubleteam that guys' ass into oblivion
>as he dies, we turn to each other and bow at the same time
>Manly


----------



## Jade (Oct 9, 2011)

Helix said:


> Well, I am not that concerned with my play style, I usually let the weapon dictate my play style. So long as the weapon does fairly good damage or doesn't have any glaring weakness. I have a claymore but I don't know if that is worth upgrading.


Upgraded Claymores are good. What other weapons do you have?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 9, 2011)

Bwahaha, got summoned, murdered the guy, did the "Well! What is it!" emote. I troll.


----------



## Helix (Oct 9, 2011)

Jade said:


> Upgraded Claymores are good. What other weapons do you have?



Hand Axe, Battle Axe, Gargoyle Axe, Longsword, Shortsword, Estoc, Spear, Halbred, Drake Sword, and two extremely strength-required weapons.


----------



## Draffut (Oct 9, 2011)

So still trying to give this game a solid chance.  Just waiting for it stop sucking.

Running around undead city, multiple branching paths.  Go down deep into some tower.  At the bottom a knight in white armor with a gigantic shillelagh 1 shots me.

Really, help me see the appeal, it is apparently beyond me.


----------



## Jade (Oct 9, 2011)

Helix said:


> Hand Axe, Battle Axe, Gargoyle Axe, Longsword, Shortsword, Estoc, Spear, Halbred, Drake Sword, and two extremely strength-required weapons.


I used a upgraded Halberd for awhile. Not sure how far I got it though since that save got corrupted.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 9, 2011)

You're just too cool.

---

I need to find the right plan of attack for the Bell Tower Gargoyles.

I may just need to be leveled a bit more (25), but I do plenty of damage with the Halberd, I just can't tank enough damage and even if I kill the first one the second comes and finishes me off.


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 9, 2011)

Drake Sword makes that battle easy mode if you use it. 25 should be a good enough level though.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 9, 2011)

My Dragon died.  

As in, killed himself by colliding with the bridge.

Unless this a completely different dragon.


----------



## Jade (Oct 9, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> You're just too cool.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


Have you tired summoning someone or the NPC. How much stamina do you have.


----------



## Esura (Oct 9, 2011)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> So still trying to give this game a solid chance.  Just waiting for it stop sucking.
> 
> Running around undead city, multiple branching paths.  Go down deep into some tower.  At the bottom a knight in white armor with a gigantic shillelagh 1 shots me.
> 
> Really, help me see the appeal, it is apparently beyond me.



Less bitching more playing. 

Whatever you need help with I can help ya though. You should probably avoid certain areas but the game doesn't tell you that. Thats where we come in. We can guide you to appropriate areas.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 9, 2011)

Jade said:


> Have you tired summoning someone or the NPC. How much stamina do you have.



I don't have any internet available to the PS3.  

I know you can summon Soltaire, but I haven't joined his covenant yet.  

My endurance is my highest, I think 20.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 9, 2011)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> So still trying to give this game a solid chance.  Just waiting for it stop sucking.
> 
> Running around undead city, multiple branching paths.  Go down deep into some tower.  At the bottom a knight in white armor with a gigantic shillelagh 1 shots me.
> 
> Really, help me see the appeal, it is apparently beyond me.



That path you went down? Come back when you've got better equipment and kick the crap out of him. One of the things I like most in Xenoblade Chronicles is that there are a bunch of enemies that're insanely strong and kill you in one hit when you first cross them. Then you come back later and kick the crap out of them, which is oddly satisfying.


----------



## Jade (Oct 9, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I don't have any internet available to the PS3.
> 
> I know you can summon Soltaire, but I haven't joined his covenant yet.
> 
> My endurance is my highest, I think 20.


To summon Sunbro all you need is to go human form.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 9, 2011)

Oh shit.

Excellent.  

I may need to switch weapons, though, since the Halberd seems unwieldy when I'm trying to hit him, but I don't have the Drake Sword.


----------



## Jade (Oct 9, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Oh shit.
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> I may need to switch weapons, though, since the Halberd seems unwieldy when I'm trying to hit him, but I don't have the Drake Sword.


His Lightning Bolt Miracle does a good amount of damage but the Gargoyles try to interrupt him when he casts it.

You can summon him for a few fights actually later on.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 9, 2011)

I'd probably use him as a distraction.

I can knock out the first Gargoyle with 5-6 solid hits, it's just hitting him without leaving myself open that is the problem.  And fucking fire.


----------



## Badalight (Oct 9, 2011)

God blight town can suck my nuts. I hate it.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 9, 2011)

Haha yeah blight town is so annoying those flies and the swamp poison


----------



## Draffut (Oct 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> Less bitching more playing.
> 
> Whatever you need help with I can help ya though. You should probably avoid certain areas but the game doesn't tell you that. Thats where we come in. We can guide you to appropriate areas.



Ok then please list all areas to avoid.

I assume impossible, you telling me "avoid that area" after I come here to bitch because of bad game design isn't helpful unfortunately.


----------



## Esura (Oct 9, 2011)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Ok then please list all areas to avoid.
> 
> I assume impossible, you telling me "avoid that area" after I come here to bitch because of bad game design isn't helpful unfortunately.



Hey, I'm just trying to help because I went through the same shit until CMX, Mura, Dr. B etc. helped me.

I went into a high level area as soon as I left the tutorial area and got murked on hard. Doesn't help that some ass holes left some misleading signs on the ground.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 9, 2011)

So I'm guessing there are much higher tiers than simple Titanite upgrades since you can buy shards for like 800 souls a pop?  Even some light grinding can get you a +5 weapon pretty easily.


----------



## Draffut (Oct 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> Hey, I'm just trying to help because I went through the same shit until CMX, Mura, Dr. B etc. helped me.
> 
> I went into a high level area as soon as I left the tutorial area and got murked on hard. Doesn't help that some ass holes left some misleading signs on the ground.



Ya, I went to The Valley of Drakes first and got insta-killed by half the corpse of a dragon.

I understand you have good intentions, but good intentions don't make a bad game good unfortunately.  Really, I am just looking for some good design choices in the game.  

Already hearing about the lvl 700+'s from exploits running around.  You would think they would have tried to pay some attention to those exploits when they made the game.  Especially considering there was a very similar exploit in Demons Souls on release.


----------



## letsplaybingo (Oct 9, 2011)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Ok then please list all areas to avoid.
> 
> I assume impossible, you telling me "avoid that area" after I come here to bitch because of bad game design isn't helpful unfortunately.



Just try to give this game a chance, yes it is difficult but as you go through it and get better at the game, the feeling of accomplishment from finishing areas and bosses really is quite amazing.

And no worries, you can bitch on this thread, that's pretty much what we all do in this thread, except that everyone else gives pieces of advice so we all end up helping each other so in the end we all come out better.

OK, if you're in the beginning, from Firelink Shrine, you should go through the Undead Burg and the Undead Parish, as those are the easiest areas right at the start. After that, you can start exploring other areas based on how comfortable you are with your character and your skills.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 9, 2011)

So my current options are: 

try to kill sif
brave the catacombs
check out new londo
fuck around in blighttown
or nope through the valley of the drakes

Not sure what to go for 

SL 33


----------



## Draffut (Oct 9, 2011)

letsplaybingo said:


> Just try to give this game a chance, yes it is difficult but as you go through it and get better at the game, the feeling of accomplishment from finishing areas and bosses really is quite amazing.
> 
> And no worries, you can bitch on this thread, that's pretty much what we all do in this thread, except that everyone else gives pieces of advice so we all end up helping each other so in the end we all come out better.
> 
> OK, if you're in the beginning, from Firelink Shrine, you should go through the Undead Burg and the Undead Parish, as those are the easiest areas right at the start. After that, you can start exploring other areas based on how comfortable you are with your character and your skills.



I am in Undead Burg (I believe) died a few times between a knight in black armor guarding an item and a knight in white armor in a tower.

Was doing a good job of killing the black knight by kiting him around and fire balling him in the face, then an undead appeared from the aether and jumped me, giving the black knight a chance to catch up and insta-kill me.  

Grabbed my corpse and turned game off.

Maybe I'll try it again, but when I am up to my ears in bullshit I tend to put the game down and forget about it.  No reason to keep playing something that isn't fun, I might as well spend my time tazering my testicles.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 9, 2011)

black knight is a non mandatory enemy guarding an item. You can face him whenever. In fact you should because once you're good enough to face him you should do it with high enough humanity to go for a black weapon drop.

The only way you got to that white knight is if you have the master key, which is specifically designed for sequence breaking. Besides that, Havel oneshots everyone no matter what. Unequip all your armour, circle him, dodge when he's swinging and backstab him


----------



## letsplaybingo (Oct 9, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> So I'm guessing there are much higher tiers than simple Titanite upgrades since you can buy shards for like 800 souls a pop?  Even some light grinding can get you a +5 weapon pretty easily.



Yea, there are a lot of upgrade paths from the normal weapons, you can keep upgrading your normal weapon or you can start branching out to other upgrade types such as divine or fire or lightning.

In fact I got my Divine Halberd +5 by upgrading the Halberd to +5, then getting the Divine Ember from the tower after Moonlight Butterfly boss. You'll need Green Titanite Shards to upgrade to Divine.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 9, 2011)

Upgrade details


----------



## Jade (Oct 9, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> So I'm guessing there are much higher tiers than simple Titanite upgrades since you can buy shards for like 800 souls a pop?  Even some light grinding can get you a +5 weapon pretty easily.


You can get a weapon to 15+ but that requires more than Titanite Shards. Large Titanite, Titanite Chunks, ect. I know Large Titanite is soul in Sens Fortress for about 5k or 8k.

@Taurus: Spoiler tag please . It's a big image.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 9, 2011)

Awesome.

Not sure if I want electric damage or something else since Lightning seems to be the effect of choice on about everything in the game.  Can't wait for my super fucking bad-ass Halberd later on in the game.   Good to know, though.

It looks like most of the special weapons are swords.


----------



## Esura (Oct 9, 2011)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> I am in Undead Burg (I believe) died a few times between a knight in black armor guarding an item and a knight in white armor in a tower.
> 
> Was doing a good job of killing the black knight by kiting him around and fire balling him in the face, then an undead appeared from the aether and jumped me, giving the black knight a chance to catch up and insta-kill me.
> 
> ...



I would advise avoiding the Black Knight until you get stronger. He is optional in Undead Burg and is quite easy to avoid....unless he sees you then...he will chase you damn near everywhere. 

Make sure you use all your souls at a Bonfire or spend it to get shit from merchants to avoid losing them. Its so much easier to not lose so much souls in this game with the nice amount of bonfires placed everywhere despite NPC merchants being scattered.

But you need to take your time with this game and be very patient. If you aren't having fun, let it go. No sense in getting beat out of shape over it. That's what I did with Demon's Souls, I quit before I got too angry. I love Dark Souls though.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 9, 2011)

No reason to force yourself to like a game that you don't.

Though they have patched a majority of the problems with Demon's Souls in that regard, honestly.


----------



## Esura (Oct 9, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Upgrade details



I have no clue what this shit means.

I never upgraded anything in Demon's Souls so I'm confused. 


Btw Cardboard Jew, hard to explain why I like Dark Souls over Demon's Souls. It doesn't feel cheap like DeS did imo and the bonfires and undead thing is so awesome. The primary issue I had with Demon's Souls was checkpoints and Dark Souls rectified it.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm using a battleaxe and partisian as my main weapons. Thinking a lightning spear would be ballin, but not sure what to make my axe into. Maybe the Golem Axe 

>implying I'm going to get into Sen's Fortress anytime soon


----------



## Draffut (Oct 9, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> black knight is a non mandatory enemy guarding an item. You can face him whenever. In fact you should because once you're good enough to face him you should do it with high enough humanity to go for a black weapon drop.



Don't you use humanity for bonfires and stuff?  Whats this about drops?  another entirely unexplained aspect of the game?



> The only way you got to that white knight is if you have the master key, which is specifically designed for sequence breaking. Besides that, Havel oneshots everyone no matter what. Unequip all your armour, circle him, dodge when he's swinging and backstab him



I took the master key because the only other starting item that sounded decent was the ring that grants you health regen.  Then I found out that the text lies (more fail!) and it actually just slightly raises your max health.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 9, 2011)

Yeah, what was up with that?

THE GAME LIES!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 9, 2011)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Don't you use humanity for bonfires and stuff?  Whats this about drops?  another entirely unexplained aspect of the game?



Humanity also affects your droprate. The more humanity you have, the better your drops. You should have a drop modifier in your status screen. I think it caps at 30 humanity.

You can get humanity easily from farming rats in the depths, and by the time you get to that point, you should have enough skill to handle that knight anyway.



Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> I took the master key because the only other starting item that sounded decent was the ring that grants you health regen.  Then I found out that the text lies (more fail!) and it actually just slightly raises your max health.



A lot of the text is fucked up, they really need to fix that. I took the Pendant, but it was really between that and the Old Witch's Ring.


----------



## Esura (Oct 9, 2011)

I originally got the Old Witch's Ring so I can talk to the spider bitch but I don't want to join the covenant anymore so I might go with Master Key. Then again, I would like to avoid getting OHKOed by going into places I shouldn't so I chose Pendant.


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 9, 2011)

HAHA FUCKING ACED BLIGHT TOWN LIKE AN ACE



Killed the spider bitch and now I'm probably off to either Sen's Fortress or Catacombs.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> I originally got the Old Witch's Ring so I can talk to the spider bitch but I don't want to join the covenant anymore so I might go with Master Key. Then again, I would like to avoid getting OHKOed by going into places I shouldn't so I chose Pendant.



What do you mean the Pendant stops you getting OHKO'd?

I'm in Forest Hunter atm but I'm going to have to wipe that later because I want in on Chaos, those pyromancies look sweet as fuck and I'm a Pyro for life.



ExoSkel said:


> HAHA FUCKING ACED BLIGHT TOWN LIKE AN ACE
> 
> 
> 
> Killed the spider bitch and now I'm probably off to either Sen's Fortress or Catacombs.



Oh you whore. I've gotta do blight Town sometime  not looking forward to it.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 9, 2011)

I want to be a Dragon.

Except in this game I can.


----------



## letsplaybingo (Oct 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> I have no clue what this shit means.
> 
> I never upgraded anything in Demon's Souls so I'm confused.
> 
> ...



Ok, I think it goes like this Esura:

You can normally upgrade a normal weapon to +15 using titanite shards/chunks/slabs, but along the way, you can start going through another upgrade path if you want. For example, you can get a normal longsword to +5, then opt to go for the raw, magic, divine, or fire path once you get the corresponding ember for it and have the required titanite for it. You can also opt to get your normal weapon to +10 and either go crystal, lightning, or use a boss soul to create a new weapon altogether.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 9, 2011)

I love when people bitch about Dark Souls/Demon Souls. Makes me smile


----------



## Jade (Oct 9, 2011)

Why do people charge headfirst into the Gaping Dragon?


----------



## letsplaybingo (Oct 9, 2011)

OK so I finally finished that damned forest after going as a human, beating an invader, and then owning Sif using an Eagle Shield which absorbed almost all his sword attacks.

I wasn't sure if I wanted to go to Sen's Fortress yet, so I went through Quelaag's domain, found the spider behind that wall, though I didn't want to join its covenant. I then went through to the Demon's Ruins, beat some boss with a porno name called "Ceaseless Discharge".

Now I'm really not sure if I should keep going through these Ruins. It doesn't seem too bad... yet.


----------



## Esura (Oct 9, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> What do you mean the Pendant stops you getting OHKO'd?
> 
> I'm in Forest Hunter atm but I'm going to have to wipe that later because I want in on Chaos, those pyromancies look sweet as fuck and I'm a Pyro for life.
> 
> ...


No, I meant I chose the Pendant over Master Key because my curiosity will have me using the Master Key to get into places with enemies that can OHKO me. Maybe in a NG+ shall I use Master Key.

I quit Pyro. I swear I think rolling lost the invisibility frames DkS had, to the point that I don't give a shit about it. Also, I don't want to rely on non Faith magic too much so I just went Knight (lol) and deciding to slightly bump my Dex for Bow use and pretty much use him as my powerhouse. Sure I could go Bandit due to its initial starting STR and END but its lower dex is a bummer. I don't really have to worry about my Knights vitality at early levels either.



letsplaybingo said:


> Ok, I think it goes like this Esura:
> 
> You can normally upgrade a normal weapon to +15 using titanite shards/chunks/slabs, but along the way, you can start going through another upgrade path if you want. For example, you can get a normal longsword to +5, then opt to go for the raw, magic, divine, or fire path once you get the corresponding ember for it and have the required titanite for it. You can also opt to get your normal weapon to +10 and either go crystal, lightning, or use a boss soul to create a new weapon altogether.



Where can I find this titanite? I'm considering upgrading this Zweihander if you can into a fucking Lightning Slab of Death...unless there are more worthwhile weapons to upgrade. I want to shoot Zeus lighting too like this dude did on Youtube.



crazymtf said:


> I love when people bitch about Dark Souls/Demon Souls. Makes me smile


It brings the rage out of you, well Demon's Souls does.

I don't think I've raged once on Dark Souls. I tend to laugh when I die and play again.


----------



## Badalight (Oct 9, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> So my current options are:
> 
> try to kill sif
> brave the catacombs
> ...



That's exactly the point I am at, except I've finished the catacombs.

Catacombs arn't that hard, just annoying. Though they're shit and kind of pointless. You won't get much in terms of souls or items. (Cept a badass pick-axe and a mask)

There is one point that frustrated me to no end but I found a shortcut around it.


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 9, 2011)

So which covenant should I join? Thinking about Chaos covenant, since it gives you pyro spells, and since I'm a pyro, why not? 

But can you join multiple covenants?


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 9, 2011)

No.

I still haven't joined one yet.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 9, 2011)

You can't join multiple covenants. If you join one and join another you'll be on the Book of the Guilty and be targeted.


----------



## Esura (Oct 9, 2011)

And random motherfuckers will come and invade your game to kill you.

Actually there is a covenant that allows you to hunt people on the Book of Guilty.


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 9, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Oh you whore. I've gotta do blight Town sometime  not looking forward to it.


Just go to Blight Town, it's not as scary as people make it out to be, just jack up your in game brightness if you haven't already. Personally 5-2 from Demons Souls was worse. Fucking Giant Depraved Ones.



Nature Breeze said:


> You can't join multiple covenants. If you join one and join another you'll be on the Book of the Guilty and be targeted.


If I'm not mistaken the Covenant which has you hunting in people that are in the Book of the Guilty allows you to join a second one.

Lightning Spear


----------



## Wicked (Oct 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> And random motherfuckers will come and invade your game to kill you.
> 
> Actually there is a covenant that allows you to hunt people on the Book of Guilty.



If only the DRAGON EYE LETS YOU INVADE PEOPLE WITH DRAGON SCALES 






Ishamael said:


> If I'm not mistaken the Covenant which has you hunting in people that are in the Book of the Guilty allows you to join a second one.
> 
> Lightning Spear



2nd covenant? IDK that sounds like some cheating stuff mang


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 9, 2011)

Where do I join these covenants?


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 9, 2011)

It seems they're all over the place and hidden. Search well, or maybe try going back into old areas. Oh and if you lvl up do enimies lvl up with you?


----------



## Wicked (Oct 9, 2011)

Two covenants in blight town (swamps) (Dragon cov in big tree hit hidden wall go from there) other one is after you defeat the spider boss hit a hidden wall below the bell. Firelink shrine has the healing covenant. Only ones I've found so far.


No the enemies do not level up with you. That would be so frustrating


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 9, 2011)

Oh thank God. I hate it when games do that.


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 9, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Where do I join these covenants?





That should explain everything.

Anybody beat Sen's Fortress, I'm kinda confused as where to go, I've gotten every item I think but I can't seem to find the boss or anything. I'm probably doing something wrong with the boulders.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm fairly sure you can leave your covenant with no penalty by talking to the priest dude in the belltower who won't shut the fuck up about sin.


----------



## Esura (Oct 9, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> Oh thank God. I hate it when games do that.



Oblivion went from my most loved game this gen to my most hated  a average game in my eyes after realizing that they did this.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 9, 2011)

ok im stuck

i beat pinwheel but i dont know how to get out of his coffin place

there seriously isnt anyway to go


----------



## letsplaybingo (Oct 10, 2011)

OK does anybody know how to get rid of the yellow fog? After beating Ceaseless Discharge, I went deeper into the Demon's Ruins and found a fog that I couldn't go through 

By the way, I'm sure you guys will love the Demon's Ruins; you'll find a lot of Taurus Demons and Capra Demons (bosses from the start of the game), so just in case you guys want some revenge because of the number of times they killed you, this is the place to do it. 

Big tip: If you have a lot of END (I have 20 right now), use heavy shields, like the Eagle shield. This basically ensures that Capra and Taurus  Demons don't even get to hit you, as the shield will take the brunt of the damage. The Eagle Shield is also very useful against Grey Wolf Sif, as it will block all sword attacks and you won't get guard broken provided you have enough END to absorb the hit.



Ishamael said:


> That should explain everything.
> 
> Anybody beat Sen's Fortress, I'm kinda confused as where to go, I've gotten every item I think but I can't seem to find the boss or anything. I'm probably doing something wrong with the boulders.



It's pretty hard to explain where the boss is, as I just found it eventually after a long time searching for a bonfire, which I sadly never found. You have to keep going up Sen's Fortress until you reach the roof areas where a golem throws those huge bombs at you; keep going up and search around here, and you'll eventually hit the fog door for the boss. 

Also, do you know where the key to Logan's cell in Sen Fortress is? I've found Logan already but I can't seem to find the key.

I still haven't beaten the fortress yet as last time, Iron Golem (the boss) just knocked me off the ledge  I was pretty tired of falling to my death (which happens a lot in Sen's Fortress) so I decided to take a break.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 10, 2011)

I have been avoiding this game like the plague until I buy it, but there's a few things I want to know:

1. Is this an improvement over Demon's Souls?

2. Is there more exploration?

3. Is it more challenging?


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Oct 10, 2011)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> I am in Undead Burg (I believe) died a few times between a knight in black armor guarding an item and a knight in white armor in a tower.
> 
> Was doing a good job of killing the black knight by kiting him around and fire balling him in the face, then an undead appeared from the aether and jumped me, giving the black knight a chance to catch up and insta-kill me.
> 
> ...



You could always stop whining and quit the game.  It is obvious that you simply aren't very good at video games. I have yet to encounter anything particularly difficult in this game.  I have beaten almost every boss on my first try and almost never summoned anyone to my game(because I never see anyone to summon).

The only thing I will give you is the online in this game is shit, there is almost never anyone to summon and nobody ever summons me when I put down my sign.  It is a shame that the online has actually gotten worse than it was in Demon's Souls which is hard to believe because it wasn't very good in that game either.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 10, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I have been avoiding this game like the plague until I buy it, but there's a few things I want to know:
> 
> 1. Is this an improvement over Demon's Souls?
> 
> ...



imo? yes, yes and a resounding yes.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Oct 10, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I have been avoiding this game like the plague until I buy it, but there's a few things I want to know:
> 
> 1. Is this an improvement over Demon's Souls?
> 
> ...



1. Yes in some ways and no in others. Open world is nice but online play is total shit now, impossible to play with friends servers are not dedicated.

2. Yes for sure.

3. Not really no, I haven't fought anything that took me more than 2 tries yet.  Certainly haven't fought anything as hard as Flamelurker, Maneater, or False King.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 10, 2011)

False King is NOT hard. A few practise runs without healing to get a feel for him and I never took damage on my main fight.


----------



## Helix (Oct 10, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I have been avoiding this game like the plague until I buy it, but there's a few things I want to know:
> 
> 1. Is this an improvement over Demon's Souls?
> 
> ...



1. Enemy designs are unique with a lot more variety. Tons of different items and equipment can be found; a much larger database than Demon's Souls. And that is about it, unless you care about the change from the "Nexus" to bonfire checkpoints. A step back in terms of online, however.

2. Of course, since it is open-world.

3. Neither game is challenging if you know the mechanics and how well equipped you are to handle any given situation. Things may become more tedious because it is open-world, thus more traveling is required seeking out certain NPCs or items but not challenging per se. I'd say the difficulty is about the same. 



Shuntensatsu said:


> It is a shame that the online has actually gotten worse than it was in Demon's Souls which is hard to believe because it wasn't very good in that game either.



Wut? The online in Demon's Souls was what made it popular in the first place. I would _kill_ to have that online system from Demon's Souls in Dark Souls. Not this horrible Peer-to-peer, lobby system or whatever the hell they implemented here. The point is Demon's Souls had dedicated servers, and as long as you were in the same area as someone else, you could easily coordinate with a buddy to co-op.

Anyway, I found this kick ass Stone armor set in the forest. But, it takes over 50.0 equip burden wearing the damn thing... Well, it tanked the shit out of anything I saw at Blight town. The only hard part about that place is the frame rate, right? It was like Valley of Defilement but ten times worse with the low frames.

Ceaseless Discharge was a joke. One attack pattern: slam.


----------



## Draffut (Oct 10, 2011)

Shuntensatsu said:


> You could always stop whining and quit the game.  It is obvious that you simply aren't very good at video games. I have yet to encounter anything particularly difficult in this game.



You mention bosses that I have yet to encounter.  From what I've been told here my deaths have been pretty much exclusively from 'fuck you' monsters that are not asposed to be killed at my level.  I fail to see how that makes me bad at video games as a whole.

Apparently, you are just trying to throw veiled insults at me for lack of a real argument of how this is a decent game in any regard.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Oct 10, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> False King is NOT hard. A few practise runs without healing to get a feel for him and I never took damage on my main fight.



Precisely, he required you to do a few pratice runs.  In Dark Souls I haven't even needed practice runs, I have been able to stay away from the mob for a minute or so. Evaluate its attacks and attack it accordingly.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 10, 2011)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> You mention bosses that I have yet to encounter.  From what I've been told here my deaths have been pretty much exclusively from 'fuck you' monsters that are not asposed to be killed at my level.  I fail to see how that makes me bad at video games as a whole.
> 
> Apparently, you are just trying to throw veiled insults at me for lack of a real argument of how this is a decent game in any regard.



I think you just need to let it go.

Also, stone armor set where?


----------



## Esura (Oct 10, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I have been avoiding this game like the plague until I buy it, but there's a few things I want to know:
> 
> 1. Is this an improvement over Demon's Souls?
> 
> ...


1. Yes

2. Yes

3. A little bit, but for different reasons. Lack of direction in the open environment can make things a bit more challenging than it needs to be. Unlike Demon's Souls, they really do drop you in the game with only the most preliminary of help with pre made signs, shit you could find out in a manual, with hardly any story or goal in mind when you leave the tutorial area. If it wasn't for the fact I'm familiar with Demon's Souls' gameplay a bit which made the game not to bad for me although I think newbies to the series is going to shit bricks starting this game.  I know quite a few people who haven't actually completed the tutorial boss yet. 



Shuntensatsu said:


> You could always stop whining and quit the game.  *It is obvious that you simply aren't very good at video games.* I have yet to encounter anything particularly difficult in this game.  I have beaten almost every boss on my first try and almost never summoned anyone to my game(because I never see anyone to summon).
> 
> The only thing I will give you is the online in this game is shit, there is almost never anyone to summon and nobody ever summons me when I put down my sign.  It is a shame that the online has actually gotten worse than it was in Demon's Souls which is hard to believe because it wasn't very good in that game either.


Ugh, this annoys me so. He might be a beast at other video games you know. Just because he suck at one game doesn't make him ass in all video games.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 10, 2011)

There's no need to be a dick to people who are having trouble getting into the game. Give them the necessary equipment to evaluate it before lashing out.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 10, 2011)

He's a dick to everyone.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 10, 2011)

I want to neg you all because I cannot play the best game of the year while all of you get to.


----------



## The World (Oct 10, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> He's a dick to everyone.



Both of them are dicks so who cares.


----------



## Esura (Oct 10, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> He's a dick to everyone.





The World said:


> Both of them are dicks so who cares.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 10, 2011)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> You mention bosses that I have yet to encounter.  From what I've been told here my deaths have been pretty much exclusively from 'fuck you' monsters that are not asposed to be killed at my level.  I fail to see how that makes me bad at video games as a whole.
> 
> Apparently, you are just trying to throw veiled insults at me for lack of a real argument of how this is a decent game in any regard.



You suck at video games, get a new hobby and leave ours alone!


----------



## Esura (Oct 10, 2011)

Hey Lyra, I didn't know you play DkS.

What class you play and how far are you?


----------



## The World (Oct 10, 2011)

So I was playing Demon Souls again and I fought Tower Knight and Armored Spider as melee.

Oh my god! The adrenaline rush! It was like running a mile or having sex, it was exhilarating! 

Wait........I must be doing sex wrong.  Or I like video games too much.


----------



## Esura (Oct 10, 2011)

The World said:


> So I was playing Demon Souls again and *I fought Tower Knight and Armored Spider as melee.*
> 
> Oh my god! The adrenaline rush! *It was like running a mile or having sex, it was exhilarating! *
> 
> *Wait........I must be doing sex wrong*.  Or I like video games too much.


----------



## The World (Oct 10, 2011)

That's a pretty bad image macro. Dredgling fail level. 

STEP YO GAME UP! 

Also don't judge me.


----------



## Esura (Oct 10, 2011)

You know whats like sex? Doing 10 ripostes in a row before dying when fighting hordes of enemies.


----------



## The World (Oct 10, 2011)

lol I can never pull off 10 ripostes in a row. Around like 5-6 max.

Damn, now I gotta step mah game up. :33


----------



## Esura (Oct 10, 2011)

Not going to lie, shit was a fluke. 

I can't do it again....

I was like....yeeeeaaah boi even though I died.


----------



## The World (Oct 10, 2011)

I've pulled off 7 backstabs in a row, holy shit now that is insane.

Had to fuck a bitch to get the feeling back.


----------



## Esura (Oct 10, 2011)

I can hardly do two in a row. It kind of pisses me off a bit.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 10, 2011)

Esura said:


> Hey Lyra, I didn't know you play DkS.
> 
> What class you play and how far are you?



I don't have it yet. I'm getting it within the week, though. Either way, I'm totally going as a Wanderer. 

My plan is to turn my character into a gish. Y'know, using magic to primarily buff the character to make them more effective fighters with a few offensive spells for versatility. I don't think I'd need more than 16 in either Attunement or Intelligence, to be honest. That'd get me four spell slots - and Great Heavy Soul Arrow, Great Magic Weapon, Cast Light and Remedy should be the four spells I'll use most so I won't need higher than 16 Intelligence to use any of them.

The rest can go into Dexterity and Strength, to increase swing speed, evasion and damage 'cause I'll want to hit as many times as possible before having to dodge incoming attacks (since it'd be impossible to actually tank anything). After all, the whole point of the game is whack things with your sword 'til they die!


----------



## The World (Oct 10, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> I don't have it yet. I'm getting it within the week, though. Either way, I'm totally going as a Wanderer.
> 
> My plan is to turn my character into a gish. Y'know, using magic to primarily buff the character to make them more effective fighters with a few offensive spells for versatility. I don't think I'd need more than 16 in either Attunement or Intelligence, to be honest. That'd get me four spell slots - and Great Heavy Soul Arrow, Great Magic Weapon, Cast Light and Remedy should be the four spells I'll use most so I won't need higher than 16 Intelligence to use any of them.
> 
> The rest can go into Dexterity and Strength, to increase swing speed, evasion and damage 'cause I'll want to hit as many times as possible before having to dodge incoming attacks (since it'd be impossible to actually tank anything). *After all, the whole point of the game is whack things with your sword 'til they die! *



Beat bitches up errrrrrday. 

And yeah I too am trying to level up my evasion so I can roll as my Knight like I'm on PCP and coke. Rolling like a gangsta.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 10, 2011)

Pretty sure the swing speed thing was a rumour.


----------



## Esura (Oct 10, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> I don't have it yet. I'm getting it within the week, though. Either way, I'm totally going as a Wanderer.
> 
> My plan is to turn my character into a gish. Y'know, using magic to primarily buff the character to make them more effective fighters with a few offensive spells for versatility. I don't think I'd need more than 16 in either Attunement or Intelligence, to be honest. That'd get me four spell slots - and Great Heavy Soul Arrow, Great Magic Weapon, Cast Light and Remedy should be the four spells I'll use most so I won't need higher than 16 Intelligence to use any of them.
> 
> The rest can go into Dexterity and Strength, to increase swing speed, evasion and damage 'cause I'll want to hit as many times as possible before having to dodge incoming attacks (since it'd be impossible to actually tank anything). After all, the whole point of the game is whack things with your sword 'til they die!



Nice gameplan.

I have no goal yet, I'm just making random characters seeing which fits. I haven't made it past Undead Burg area yet because of it.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 10, 2011)

my childhood...NOOOOOO!!


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Oct 10, 2011)

Dex seems kind of useless when you can just equip Dark Wood Grain ring and get the ability to do front and back flips even with 49% equip on.  That ring is fucking fabulous. I doubt I will ever take it off.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Oct 10, 2011)

Esura said:


> 1. Yes
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh, this annoys me so. He might be a beast at other video games you know. Just because he suck at one game doesn't make him ass in all video games.



No, not alone it wouldn't. But combine it with the fact that he feels the need to cry about it on a forum all day and it makes me confident he isn't good at anything.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 10, 2011)

>find Dark Knight Halberd

>glee

>STR 30, DEX, 18

>sadness

I can wield it two handed for STR, but I need like 4 more DEX to do it properly.  Fucking hell, man.  Also, Halberd only goes to Divine?


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 10, 2011)

Damn you Beskov, I've gotten no weapon drops from any of the Black Knights.


----------



## Badalight (Oct 10, 2011)

Lord Genome said:


> ok im stuck
> 
> i beat pinwheel but i dont know how to get out of his coffin place
> 
> there seriously isnt anyway to go



You sure did the catacombs really late, or maybe I did them early.

There is a ladder near the table.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 10, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> There's no need to be a dick to people who are having trouble getting into the game. Give them the necessary equipment to evaluate it before lashing out.



As someone said he's a dick to everyone, plus has pretty horrible taste, and rides sony's cock oh so much.


----------



## The World (Oct 10, 2011)

No wonder I can't wield spears. 

Need to up dat DEX!


----------



## nekoryuuha (Oct 10, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> Damn you Beskov, I've gotten no weapon drops from any of the Black Knights.



I've managed the get the Black Knight Greatsword. Shit's badass with that R2. 

But on another note, has anyone gotten very far into Anor Lando? The shit they throw at you for normal enemies is fucking insane. And now I'm stuck against two Archers that shoot fucking Shield-caving spear arrows at you while walking across foot wide walkways.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 10, 2011)

Lightning Spear!  I never been a fan of spears but this is amazing. Goodbye drake sword...still farming humanity though


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 10, 2011)

Few things over the weekend:

1) Halberd kicks ass.
2) Crystal Golems are gay.
3) Dark Knights piss me off.
4) Ghosts are ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).
5) Gargoyles were easy.
6) Moonlight Butterfly was retarded.
7) Game is easy.
8) Game is stupid.
9) Game is hard.
10) Game pisses me off.
11) FUCK THIS I QUIT.
12) Okay, let's play again.
13) FUCK THIS I QUIT AGAIN AND FUCK YOUR ASS FUCKING CUNTS! Silver Knight w/Club in tower=


----------



## The World (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm buying the Dark Souls Official Guide because I feel cheated not getting the CE.


----------



## The World (Oct 10, 2011)

Because the cover art looks cool. :33


----------



## Taleran (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh joy I just got to Blightown, this game is really really "fun"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 10, 2011)

I admit, that looks pretty cool.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Oct 10, 2011)

I really need a new weapon BAD. The Drake Sword is really becoming usless now, At first it was fucking awesome now its pathetic, especially in the Sen's Fortress.

Is the Lightning Spear a good Upgrade from the Drake?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 10, 2011)

YESSSSSSSSSS! I defeated someone in PVP  first time ever, It was actually two people, the first was tough because i just finished defeating those bandits in the forest then the second spawned right below me where i was standing on the steps, i did that jump down attack and finished him with a back stab  thank you lightning spear! I'm going kill myself to lose my human form and retire undefeated


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 10, 2011)

Drake Sword is about as powerful as my +5 Halberd, but has half the range. 

Can't wait to make my Halberd Divine.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Oct 10, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Drake Sword is about as powerful as my +5 Halberd, but has half the range.
> 
> Can't wait to make my Halberd Divine.



Problem is the Drake Sword doesnt scale at all when you level up, so that means its a shit weapon in the later levels, i wanted to get the Black Knight Sword, but the knights dont respawn there for I dont get jack shit.

Thats why I want to know if the Lightning Spear will be any better. (BTW I fucking hate those mimics)


----------



## Taleran (Oct 10, 2011)

I got a BKS it is pretty cool if a tad slow on the opening swing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm kind of disappointed by the weapon selection so far in the game. I was expecting more weapons. New weapons, too. And my build would never use a whip.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 10, 2011)

Finally got revenge on those two NPCs  in the way of the white covenant. Felt so good defeating them


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 10, 2011)

Speaking of NPCs, I accidentally hit that salesman in the Undead place because some fucking monster followed me in and my Halberd hit him. So he got hostile and I had to put him down.

I didn't want to, but I had to. I got the katana thing (useless for my build), but I'm so fucking pissed. No more firebombs.

Anywhere else I can buy firebombs? Or revive him?


----------



## Jade (Oct 10, 2011)

Pervy Fox said:


> Problem is the Drake Sword doesnt scale at all when you level up, so that means its a shit weapon in the later levels, i wanted to get the Black Knight Sword, but the knights dont respawn there for I dont get jack shit.
> 
> Thats why I want to know if the Lightning Spear will be any better. (BTW I fucking hate those mimics)


Lightning Spear does 160/160 and is upgradable to +5.

@CrazyMoronX: If you hit a NPC they guy that was at the first Belltower can absolve your sins for ALOT of Souls.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah, I heard something about that. But I don't have 32k souls to spend.  I'd rather just never use another firebomb.


----------



## Alien (Oct 10, 2011)

I can't bring up the will to put effort into "hard" games like this anymore

curse my old and fragile mind.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 10, 2011)

Some of the challenge is manufactured solely to be hard and it's tedious. Overall it's a fun, addictive game (so far).

And it's easier than Demon's Souls (so far).


----------



## Wicked (Oct 10, 2011)

Can't wait to get my hands on the Eastern Armor. 8k more souls to go.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 10, 2011)

I got Elite Knight Armor. It has 47 defense. I'm Elite.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 10, 2011)

Lighning spear is so much betee than drake sword it isn't funny


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 10, 2011)

Where the fuck do you get that piece of shit?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 10, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Where the fuck do you get that piece of shit?



The way I got it was in that place where the lizard men are, last thing i remembered was that chest thingy chasing me and was sure to kill me because i didn't have anything to replenish my health but a boulder killed him


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm not even anywhere near that far yet. 

Actually, I have no idea where to go next. I got lost in the giant-ass sewer for an hour or so after killing that giant rat.


----------



## Jade (Oct 10, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm not even anywhere near that far yet.
> 
> Actually, I have no idea where to go next. I got lost in the giant-ass sewer for an hour or so after killing that giant rat.


Have you killed the Gaping Dragon yet?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 10, 2011)

I just went there to get the ring that doubles drop rate, that place is horrid.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 10, 2011)

Jade said:


> Have you killed the Gaping Dragon yet?



No, what the shit is that?  Sounds horrible.


----------



## The World (Oct 10, 2011)

GAPING DRAGON

CEASELESS DISCHARGE

HARD PENIS IN TIGHT VAGE

THE CLAP


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 10, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> No, what the shit is that?  Sounds horrible.



Some people will say its a easy boss but it has a few dangerous moves...just don't stay too close to him for too long, he can grab you and jump on you which is a one hit kill move. 


I'm going fight ceaseless soon after seeing how to defeat him


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 10, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> No, what the shit is that?  Sounds horrible.



Its not pretty, I'll tell ya that.

I had two phantoms with me and we rocked the bitch.


----------



## The World (Oct 10, 2011)

I want a blue phantom to join mah game. 

I mean I wanna join someone else's.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 10, 2011)

Maybe I'll kick its ass tonight.


----------



## Jade (Oct 10, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Maybe I'll kick its ass tonight.


Yup, kill the Gaping and off to Blighttown


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't like the sound of that. 

But my Fat Knight should be able to handle it.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 10, 2011)

I enjoy being summoned, the best place for it is in the forest...


----------



## The World (Oct 10, 2011)

That sounds dirty.................mmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 10, 2011)

I have never played in human form at all. 

I kinda want to play co-op, but I heard it's impossible to summon anything anyway.


----------



## cha-uzu (Oct 10, 2011)

Game is awesome! It was super hard at first to the point that i smashed my controller but hay! I survived! LOL. 

Right now I killed the dragon, the gargyles, and the Taurus demon. Nobody else yet. LOL I know yall probably way further. I don't know where to go now tho. I may go into the depths but not sure yet. Oh I beat the demon there too. the one that give the key to the depths. Man i been playing that game all nite LOL.


----------



## cha-uzu (Oct 10, 2011)

Anybody have a sweet spot for farming? I know the area near the gargyles is a nice spot. a few 100 soulers. 600 in all in the little area.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 10, 2011)

The World said:


> That sounds dirty.................mmmmmmmmmmmm.





CrazyMoronX said:


> I have never played in human form at all.
> 
> I kinda want to play co-op, but I heard it's impossible to summon anything anyway.



You don't need to be in human form to be summoned by someone but If you want to get invaded be in human form and go into the forest. Only time I ever went into the forest in human form i got invaded twice...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm not really farther than you in the game. I haven't beaten no dragon yet.


----------



## cha-uzu (Oct 10, 2011)

LOL I cheesed the dragon... 1 shot kill. i feel so terrible.

Worst part is the dragon is hard to defeat yet is only a mini boss LOL


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh, you mean the red dragon? I heard you could kill him in one shot, but I never tried to fight that stupid black knight.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 10, 2011)

I beat ornstein and Smough

fuck them


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 10, 2011)

letsplaybingo said:


> OK does anybody know how to get rid of the yellow fog? After beating Ceaseless Discharge, I went deeper into the Demon's Ruins and found a fog that I couldn't go through



you need to get the lordvessal first








> Also, do you know where the key to Logan's cell in Sen Fortress is? I've found Logan already but I can't seem to find the key.



there is a ledge you can jump to near the top of sens fortress. It leads to a tower that has a merchant and the key is guarded by a snake person at the bottom


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 10, 2011)

I beat a defenseless merchant to death.


----------



## raizen28 (Oct 10, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I beat a defenseless merchant to death.


i did too by mistake. and i need a freaking short bow.


----------



## Jade (Oct 10, 2011)

cha-uzu said:


> Anybody have a sweet spot for farming? I know the area near the gargyles is a nice spot. a few 100 soulers. 600 in all in the little area.


Here ya go.

*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]Cp6IKCG1U8U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Oct 10, 2011)

I've been trying to help players in Blighttown. Of the three different ones, no attempts have been successful. 

For the first one I was summoned multiple times on account of deaths on my and the hosts part. By the time we got down to the swamp's bonfire, I got disconnected for some reason. I feel bad for that poor bastard being left alone down there.

On the second attempt, the host fell of the very first platform right after I and another phantom were summoned. 

For the third time before I stopped playing just now, was the most successful. I and this new host got all the way to the bonfire, where another bro was summoned to help. We all kicked ass and took names on the way to that giant white hill. Then, DISASTER STRUCK. Oh god, Quelaag. The horror... We were getting raped left and right, doing almost no damage while nearly getting oneshotted with almost every attack. By the time a small fraction of its health was gone, me and the other phantom were both killed near simultaneously while what looked like lava was covering everything. The last thing I saw was the host backing away while that monster was approaching him.  

Interestingly, his halberd seemed to be doing more damage than my drake sword. I think I might go back to the surface and use my 10k souls to upgrade the halberd I have.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 10, 2011)

The World said:


> I'm buying the Dark Souls Official Guide because I feel cheated not getting the CE.



I'm getting it because it looks sexy as fuck.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, I heard something about that. But I don't have 32k souls to spend.  I'd rather just never use another firebomb.



Learn fireball. Problem: solved.



Nature Breeze said:


> Can't wait to get my hands on the Eastern Armor. 8k more souls to go.



Fuck but I'm looking forward to that.



CrazyMoronX said:


> I got Elite Knight Armor. It has 47 defense. I'm Elite.



Elite Knight looks fucking amazing. But the sound the body makes as you walk is so fucking obnoxious I can't take it.



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> You don't need to be in human form to be summoned by someone but If you want to get invaded be in human form and go into the forest. Only time I ever went into the forest in human form i got invaded twice...



That's cause'a the Forest Hunters Covenant. I should know, I'm in it. I've killed and been killed and it's a lot of fun.

And the Fog Ring is godly.


----------



## Draffut (Oct 10, 2011)

Jade said:


> Here ya go.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



That's what I call top quality AI!  

How did anyone defend this piece again?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 10, 2011)

I wonder If I should grind for souls to level up my faith so i can use Astora's Straight Sword, i'm only at faith lvl 8 and i need to be a 14 to use. It kills all the skeletons for good so its  seems extremely useful


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 10, 2011)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> That's what I call top quality AI!
> 
> How did anyone defend this piece again?



Don't be a bitch after I defended you against the dick from last night.



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I wonder If I should grind for souls to level up my faith so i can use Astora's Straight Sword, i'm only at faith lvl 8 and i need to be a 14 to use. It kills all the skeletons for good so its  seems extremely useful



Soooooooooomone started as Pyromancer  My faith is still 8 too, never once put a point in.

Which is a shame, I shoulda gone for a sunbro build. Next time.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Buskuv (Oct 10, 2011)

Do I need another special soul to upgrade past +5?

I an only upgrade my Halberd to Divine Halberd, which would be ass for me.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 10, 2011)

You need to find embers and give them to the appropriate blacksmith. The large ember in the butcher area of the depths and teh divine ember atop the tower after the moonlight butterfly you give to Andrei, the guy between the Undead Parish and Darkroot Garden. He'll do normal upgrades past +5, as well as raw upgrades (Which suck don't do them) and divine upgrades (which I think permakill skeletons?) that scale off faith.

That's all I know emberwise so far.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 10, 2011)

Shit, all I need to do is find a green titanite thing to make a divine halberd. I have no idea where to get that though.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 10, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Shit, all I need to do is find a green titanite thing to make a divine halberd. I have no idea where to get that though.



The slimes in the depths drop them. You can also give fraampt a blue titanite in exchange for one.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah, I was using the guy before you get to the Darkroot Forest.

Must need some more stuff.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 10, 2011)

Mura said:


> The slimes in the depths drop them. You can also give fraampt a blue titanite in exchange for one.



No idea where/who that is. 

I guess it'll come when I get farther into the game. No biggie.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 10, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> No idea where/who that is.
> 
> I guess it'll come when I get farther into the game. No biggie.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh cool I can dump waste inventory into him.

Now I regret keeping such a tight inventory.

But yeah, farm up slimes. I'd like to turn one of my weapons divine but as I mentioned, 8 faith. I won't be able to do shit with them


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Oct 10, 2011)

Without using glitches, how exactly is that dragon on the bridge supposed to be killed? It just heals itself if you use arrows, and going melee seems suicidal. Does it leave at some point, or are players honestly expected to use glitches to take that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) down?


----------



## Jade (Oct 10, 2011)

Neo Arcadia said:


> Without using glitches, how exactly is that dragon on the bridge supposed to be killed? It just heals itself if you use arrows, and going melee seems suicidal. Does it leave at some point, or are players honestly expected to use glitches to take that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) down?


Flame resistant armor and rings I suppose. After he burns those hollows on the bridge he lands for a short time for you to take melee potshots at him. He does seem like a mini-boss you need to exploit


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 10, 2011)

That thing looks fucking terrifying.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 10, 2011)

Popped a soul sign down at Sif, see if I get summoned. I could do with some practise at him before I take him on myself


----------



## Helix (Oct 10, 2011)

So... can I go back to Sen's Fortress after I got to Anor Londo? Apparently, I missed the Lightning Spear.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 10, 2011)

Helix said:


> So... can I go back to Sen's Fortress after I got to Anor Londo? Apparently, I missed the Lightning Spear.



No, no, no... It's called the "Raitoningu Supia"!


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 10, 2011)

Helix said:


> So... can I go back to Sen's Fortress after I got to Anor Londo? Apparently, I missed the Lightning Spear.



yeah just talk to the gargoyle thing


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 10, 2011)

Curse.

Curse!

*CUUUUUUUUUUUUUURSE!!!*

Although apparently I don't actually hurt the ghosts.  I died like twice trying to do that before just using Firebombs.  Works fucking great, actually.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 10, 2011)

also you can buy shards from the merchent in sens fortress(expensive though)


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 10, 2011)

Seriously, those Ghosts, man.  

I need to remove this curse but I need to get 100 firebombs to get anywhere since I can't attack them, even curse.  The fuck, man?


----------



## Helix (Oct 10, 2011)

Lord Genome said:


> yeah just talk to the gargoyle thing



Is that where I got dropped off?


----------



## Jade (Oct 10, 2011)

Helix said:


> Is that where I got dropped off?


Affirmative!


----------



## Velocity (Oct 10, 2011)

So when do you unlock the bazooka?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 10, 2011)

she's trolling don't mind her.

Alternatively chaos pyromancy


----------



## Velocity (Oct 10, 2011)

Esura said:


> The fuck....?



You didn't know? Apparently, you can unlock a bazooka. It one hit kills bosses, but costs thirty thousand quid and the only guy that sells it is a weirdo with glowing red eyes. It's pretty damn expensive, but you should see the look on the midget's face when you aim that down his throat.


----------



## The World (Oct 10, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> You didn't know? Apparently, you can unlock a bazooka. It one hit kills bosses, but costs thirty thousand quid and the only guy that sells it is a weirdo with glowing red eyes. It's pretty damn expensive, but you should see the look on the midget's face when you aim that down his throat.



I wish they had the merchant from RE4 in this game. 

WHUUDDDAYA BUYIN'??


----------



## Esura (Oct 10, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> You didn't know? Apparently, you can unlock a bazooka. It one hit kills bosses, but costs thirty thousand quid and the only guy that sells it is a weirdo with glowing red eyes. It's pretty damn expensive, but you should see the look on the midget's face when you aim that down his throat.





Anyways, after chatting up with some DS vets...everyone saying pure STR/DEX builds are garbage in Dark Souls compared to just upgrading weapons to lighting, fire, or chaos because they doesn't scale properly or some shit I don't understand.

Every video I seen so far of a high leveled player has STR at 16, DEX at  12, every other stat at basic but with  VIT and END at some absurd amount doing dumb ass damage.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 10, 2011)

Dat bazooka


----------



## Velocity (Oct 10, 2011)

The World said:


> I wish they had the merchant from RE4 in this game.
> 
> WHUUDDDAYA BUYIN'??



Except that, if you tried to hit him, he'd pull out those guns inside his jacket and shoot the crap out of you before saying "Come back any time".


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 10, 2011)

Ornstein I will kill you


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh fuck, really?

Limited quantity anti-curse items or offering humanity to remove it?  

Fuck those frogs.


----------



## Jade (Oct 10, 2011)

Esura said:


> Anyways, after chatting up with some DS vets...everyone saying pure STR/DEX builds are garbage in Dark Souls compared to just upgrading weapons to lighting, fire, or chaos because they doesn't scale properly or some shit I don't understand.
> 
> Every video I seen so far of a high leveled player has STR at 16, DEX at  12, every other stat at basic but with  VIT and END at some absurd amount doing dumb ass damage.


NG+ is where stat scaling is going to matter. Unless someone really wants to wield the 40+ str items fast.


----------



## The World (Oct 10, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Except that, if you tried to hit him, he'd pull out those guns inside his jacket and shoot the crap out of you before saying "Come back any time".



He would be the strongest Black Phantom in the game, 2 bazooka's in each hand and the Handcannon in his mouth.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 10, 2011)

The World said:


> He would be the strongest Black Phantom in the game, 2 bazooka's in each hand and the Handcannon in his mouth.



No, no, no... He'd be like that dude in From Dusk 'Til Dawn - he has a gatling gun attached to his crotch. Besides, why would he use bazookas when two Chicago Typewriters would look so much more badass?


----------



## Esura (Oct 10, 2011)

Jade said:


> NG+ is where stat scaling is going to matter. Unless someone really wants to wield the 40+ str items fast.



I don't know of too many people who is in NG+.

Either way, I guess I'll start pooling points into END and VIT for now.


----------



## Jade (Oct 10, 2011)

Esura said:


> I don't know of too many people who is in NG+.
> 
> Either way, I guess I'll start pooling points into END and VIT for now.


Stamina doesn't increase after 40 END. Just equip load.


----------



## cha-uzu (Oct 10, 2011)

Jade said:


> Here ya go.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


WOOOW LOL thats toooo funny! ............... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I need to get that key tho LOL


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 10, 2011)

wow fuck the stray demon


----------



## Jade (Oct 10, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> wow fuck the stray demon


He's an asshole until you get used to his moves.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 10, 2011)

get the crest shield from the hollow knight in the area. It blocks most of his magic attacks


----------



## letsplaybingo (Oct 11, 2011)

@Lord Genome: Thanks for the help, I finally beat Ornstein and Smaugh and got the Lord Vessel, so everything should be good now.

Although... apparently I might be stuck in the evil ending now. I accidentally ran off the ledge where Frampt is and ended up in that Altar where you place the Lord Vessel, but when i went back up, Frampt is all pissed off at me and went back to sleep, so now no more ugly worm  

Oh well, I was planning on becoming a Gravelord Servant or DarkWraith anyway; is it still possible to join the Darkwraiths after getting the Lord Vessel?

And yes, it really looks like Lightning weapons are the way to go in your first few playthroughs, I compared the Lightning Spear you get from Sen's Fortress and my Divine Halberd +5 and there's only a 50 point attack difference. Given that the lightning spear isn't even upgraded yet, I would assume that it would be a much more powerful weapon overall.

I'll try to get an Occult weapon next and compare.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 11, 2011)

Just to keep in mind, hold on to any divine weapons. in the catacombs, if you kill the skeletons with one they wont revive


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 11, 2011)

I want to make a divine weapon but 8 faith. It won't do shit


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 11, 2011)

you should for that one part

my faith is crap to but by the time your supposed to do the catacombs your way overpowered so it wont matter(its a pain if they can revive though, which divine stops)


also i need help. I cant find a sorcery catlyst for the life of me, where is one at? its making me mad


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 11, 2011)

Okay, in the lower undead burgh is a guy locked in a building, you can open the building with the residence key sold by the merchant.

He'll go on to be a magic trainer back at firelink shrine, and in the same room as him there's a corpse with full magician gear and a catalyst


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 11, 2011)

i was there and i didnt find the corpse

although i freed the mage, and left without looking. I didnt look till after i beat blighttown(i dont think that should matter though?)


----------



## Helix (Oct 11, 2011)

So, I made that Cursed Greatsword of Artorias... but I need to get 20 intelligence and faith some how. 

Since I have the lightning spear for lightning, I wonder if I should make my Claymore into fire, lightning, or just go +15.


----------



## The World (Oct 11, 2011)

I think I'm the only still playing Demon Souls.  God I'm so late to the paaaarty.

I should just return my unopened Dark Souls and sell it for like 200 bucks. Wait for it to come out again at 20. :33

I just fought the Flamelurker holy shit, he's like the hardest beginning boss evaaaa, had to summon a buddy to help me out. Melee doesn't do shit to him, funnily enough Soul Arrow and Homing Soul Arrow do a shit ton, something I didn't figure out until my Blue Phantom buddy was blowing his ass up. 
My mp is garbage so I barely got like a few shots in. I really wanted to get the killing blow so I ranked him a B instead of an A just to be a dick. :33


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 11, 2011)

Is there any specific Smith I should give my Large Ember to?


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 11, 2011)

Fuck that Crow.

I need to trade items but it's not working.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 11, 2011)

Helped someone defeat the Wolf even though I haven't yet, it was really fun.


----------



## Athrum (Oct 11, 2011)

I just started the game and have 2 questions


1 - wich character is the "royal" for Dark souls?
2 - Is there any semblance of organization in the areas? So far i've just been walking and killing lol


----------



## Esura (Oct 11, 2011)

Athrum said:


> I just started the game and have 2 questions
> 
> 
> 1 - wich character is the "royal" for Dark souls?
> 2 - Is there any semblance of organization in the areas? So far i've just been walking and killing lol



1. Pryomancer. You start at SL 1 like Royal however it's stats are more balanced than Royal. Also need to note that Pryomancy, the skills you start with as a Pyromancer, doesn't scale with any magic-focused stats at all.

2. There is, the game just don't really tell you.  You should go to the Undead Burg after getting done with the tutorial area.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 11, 2011)

Just killed my first invader. Got invaded in the door that you need the crest for. He stared me down for a good 15 secs and once I started to run at him he ran away. I got hit by soul arrow many times. Once I started to roll around and chased him around the insivible people started to chase me too so I rushed him and used the Iaito on him and defeated. He was blue/black so idk which covenant is that. Probably won't lurk the forest without a summon for help.


----------



## Jade (Oct 11, 2011)

I do wish they had better servers for this game.

@Dr. Boskov Krevorkian: Did you find the nest?


----------



## Esura (Oct 11, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Just killed my first invader.* Got invaded in the door that you need the crest for. He stared me down for a good 15 secs and once I started to run at him he ran away.* I got hit by soul arrow many times. Once I started to roll around and chased him around the insivible people started to chase me too so I rushed him and used the Iaito on him and defeated. He was blue/black so idk which covenant is that. Probably won't lurk the forest without a summon for help.



LOL what a pussy invader.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 11, 2011)

Yeah getting a session in can be frustrating. The cool thing everybody can't see your summon sign/etc.


*Edit* No way I was gonna run him down the whole forest Esura. Too many invisibles there and I didn't wanna fall into that trap.

Just trying to find a buddy I can summon. I don't wanna go in the forest alone


----------



## Badalight (Oct 11, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Just killed my first invader. Got invaded in the door that you need the crest for. He stared me down for a good 15 secs and once I started to run at him he ran away. I got hit by soul arrow many times. Once I started to roll around and chased him around the insivible people started to chase me too so I rushed him and used the Iaito on him and defeated. He was blue/black so idk which covenant is that. Probably won't lurk the forest without a summon for help.



When they're blue/black it's because he was a member of the forest covenant. As soon as you enter that crested door this fat ass cat calls upon her covenant to come kill you. She'll summon players to kill you along with the other tough enemies in the area.

However, this only happens if you're in human form.


----------



## Esura (Oct 11, 2011)

I wasn't talking about you, I was talking about the person who invaded you. Who invades someone, stares at them for 15 secs, then run?


----------



## Wicked (Oct 11, 2011)

Badalight said:


> When they're blue/black it's because he was a member of the forest covenant. As soon as you enter that crested door this fat ass cat calls upon her covenant to come kill you. She'll summon players to kill you along with the other tough enemies in the area.
> 
> However, this only happens if you're in human form.



Ah the good ol forest covenant. No way going solo in human form 




Esura said:


> I wasn't talking about you, I was talking about the person who invaded you. Who invades someone, stares at them for 15 secs, then run?



Bruh I have no idea. Guess he wanted a stare down before the fight


----------



## The World (Oct 11, 2011)

Esura said:


> 1. Pryomancer. You start at SL 1 like Royal however it's stats are more balanced than Royal. Also need to note that Pryomancy, the skills you start with as a Pyromancer, doesn't scale with any magic-focused stats at all.
> 
> 2. There is, the game just don't really tell you.  You should go to the Undead Burg after getting done with the tutorial area.



Thanks for the tips.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 11, 2011)

I quit.

This time _for real_ for real.

I was about to go try to beat the ungaping dragon again (he murdered the fuck out of me after he dropped to 50% health) when I got fucking cursed. Now I'm at half fucking life and I don't have 6,000 fucking souls to buy that shitty thing from that dumb old bitch.

So I decide to get it lifted in New Landon or whatever.


WHAT THE FUCK!?!? I get gang-raped by 100 ghosts *AT THE SAME TIME*. They're very easy in groups of one or two, but they are never in groups of one or two. It's starting to turn into bullshit. I can't play this anymore.


----------



## The World (Oct 11, 2011)

Take a break then. 

I usually play 2-3 games at the same time. It helps to break up the monotony.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 11, 2011)

I don't have any other games. 

I tried out Xenoblade and it was garbage.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 11, 2011)

Go in human form and summon somebody for help


----------



## Athrum (Oct 11, 2011)

Esura said:


> 1. Pryomancer. You start at SL 1 like Royal however it's stats are more balanced than Royal. Also need to note that Pryomancy, the skills you start with as a Pyromancer, doesn't scale with any magic-focused stats at all.
> 
> 2. There is, the game just don't really tell you.  You should go to the Undead Burg after getting done with the tutorial area.



Thanks dude. I started with a Warrior, but maybe ill change cause my style of play in Demons Souls was  Royal with a moonlight wing spear.


----------



## cha-uzu (Oct 11, 2011)

After Undead burg and Undead Parish, it gets far harder.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 11, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Go in human form and summon somebody for help



I guess I could try that. But, from what I hear, it could take forever to summon anything. 

And I don't have the summoning thingy. Where do I get that?


----------



## Wicked (Oct 11, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I guess I could try that. But, from what I hear, it could take forever to summon anything.
> 
> And I don't have the summoning thingy. Where do I get that?



From the Astora guy near the dragon bridge


----------



## Esura (Oct 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNKmoKVkFL4&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]

This is so funny. DSP sucks at every damn thing, fighters, shooters, everything.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 11, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> From the Astora guy near the dragon bridge



I'll see if I can find him.


At any rate, I hear lightning weapons and stuff are overpowered in this game and everything else is shit. Is that true?


----------



## The World (Oct 11, 2011)

How the hell do you record on the PS3?

(Btw I negged that guys video for the hell of it. )


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 11, 2011)

Probably a special screen capture thingy. Fucking nerds.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 11, 2011)

Man thank god for the Master Key, able to sneak into Blighttown through the Valley of the Drakes and murder SpiderBitch before most of the toxic blow gunning bastards.

Now into Deathtrap Fortress, well at least I grabbed the Lightning Spear.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 11, 2011)

I regret not getting that fucking key. 

Maybe I'll just play a different character. Fat Knight is losing his charms. They lied when they said armor was important. It barely does shit.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 11, 2011)

Join the forest hunters, was going to stay with the Chaos Servant but the egg guy makes me sick so no. I don't want to see that place again


----------



## Esura (Oct 11, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I regret not getting that fucking key.
> 
> Maybe I'll just play a different character. Fat Knight is losing his charms. They lied when they said armor was important. It barely does shit.



What I tell you.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 11, 2011)

I don't remember you telling me anything.


----------



## Esura (Oct 11, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't remember you telling me anything.



I abandoned the Way of the Fat Knight awhile ago.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 11, 2011)

Esura said:


> I abandoned the Way of the Fat Knight awhile ago.



Yeah, but nobody listens to Esura.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 11, 2011)

Found the ninja set in blightown, rockin' that shit like a boss.


----------



## Esura (Oct 11, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, but nobody listens to Esura.



And all who doesn't fail at life. 

Being Esura ain't easy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 11, 2011)

That would mean that everyone fails at life, which isn't true. Your concept is proven wrong.


----------



## The World (Oct 11, 2011)

God Knight > your dumb Pyromancer


----------



## Esura (Oct 11, 2011)

The World said:


> God Knight > your dumb Pyromancer



I went Warrior after realizing the low SL Pyromancer offers isn't much help considering I can get to my desired stats with less souls with Warrior than Pyromancer.

But anyways, Esura's Warrior > your shitty God Knight.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 11, 2011)

Pyromancer seems pretty weak anyhow. Like a warrior with fire skills but shittier stats.


----------



## The World (Oct 11, 2011)

Esura said:


> I went Warrior after realizing the low SL Pyromancer offers isn't much help considering I can get to my desired stats with less souls with Warrior than Pyromancer.
> 
> But anyways, Esura's Warrior > your shitty God Knight.



The World's whatever > your shitty WAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 11, 2011)

I guess I'll keep plugging away with my Fat God Knight. Although I really hate this game. And now I can't even buy firebombs.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 11, 2011)

Ok, what the fuck do I do against the ceaseless discharge boss.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 11, 2011)

Wear a condom. For sure.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 11, 2011)

Sooooo not helping me here CMX.


----------



## nekoryuuha (Oct 11, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Wear a condom. For sure.


----------



## letsplaybingo (Oct 11, 2011)

Mura said:


> Ok, what the fuck do I do against the ceaseless discharge boss.



Sorry, this is kind of cheesy, but I got tired of getting slammed down by his fingers.

From the fog door, you'll notice that he will start walking towards you. Run until you find a crack/narrow jagged passageway to the right, make sure Ceaseless Discharge sees you, and then run like hell to the other side. If he roars, that means he's about to do the slam, so make sure you're almost at the other side or you'll get hit, maybe even one-shotted if you don't have a lot of vit.

After the slam, run back inside the small path and you'll see it's fingers. Attack it until it withdraws, stand for half a second making sure it sees you, and then run back out of the path in time for the slam to hit again. Just keep doing this over and over and you'll eventually beat him.

@CMX: Actually armor isn't that important, though if you get armor that gives you a lot of poise you should be shrugging off everything. I think the most important defense is your shield. Get a shield that has high stability, get high END, and you'll be blocking everything like a champ in no time.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 11, 2011)

Mura said:


> Sooooo not helping me here CMX.



Okay, double-bag it.




Seriously though, I haven't gotten that far. Just hit it with lightning weaponry. That seems to work on everything else. You can buy that pine resin from that one asshole in the sewer.


----------



## Esura (Oct 11, 2011)

Aiyeee, need to take a break from this a bit. Not irritated at the difficulty, just irritated that my character isn't shaping into what I wanted. 

Play MGO for a bit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 11, 2011)

Esura said:


> Aiyeee, need to take a break from this a bit. Not irritated at the difficulty, just irritated that my character isn't shaping into what I wanted.
> 
> Play MGO for a bit.



You mad at the difficulty. Don't lie.


----------



## Esura (Oct 11, 2011)

Nope, I don't want to invest tons of hours in boring builds.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 11, 2011)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Helped someone defeat the Wolf even though I haven't yet, it was really fun.



What soul level were you?



CrazyMoronX said:


> I quit.
> 
> This time _for real_ for real.
> 
> ...



Sin-absolver in the bell tower should take care of curses for 3k souls.

Also do I see you whores talking down on the Pybromancer master race?


----------



## Esura (Oct 11, 2011)

/Dark Souls


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 11, 2011)

lolololololol 

'I killed this guy and he stayed dead '

typical xbox players


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm a pyromancer so I don't care what people say, I'm killing shit with fire. 

Great chaos fire ball has saved my life plenty of times.


----------



## The World (Oct 11, 2011)

Esura said:


> /Dark Souls



lol That's funny. 

CMX is that you?


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 11, 2011)

That's actually hilarious.

Also, CMX, you can trade with the big Crow in the Undead Asylum (tutorial level) for a Purging Stone--two, actually, for a single Cracked Red Eye Orb.   Took me fucking forever to find it, but it helps a lot.  Also, Belltower dude has them.

I'm kind of upset that Halberd only has two paths, as it was my weapon of choice.  I need a divine weapon, but now that I've given the dude right before the forest the Large Ember I can only go +6 but whatever.  I have shit Faith, so it'd be an ass weapon but it would make the Catacombs doable.

I'll just use my Black Knight Halberd.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh really? 

Next time I won't get cursed.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 11, 2011)

I like how you need a shield to block attacks, two hands isn't enough to block anything


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 11, 2011)

It does, just not as much.

I use my Halberd two-handed roughly half of the time, and I'm rolling a Knight.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 11, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> I like how you need a shield to block attacks, two hands isn't enough to block anything



Ain't it grand? 

And you can't really tank stuff without a shield. Armor sucks. :33


----------



## Wicked (Oct 11, 2011)

You take damage using two hands while you use a shield with ONE HAND and take no damage.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 11, 2011)

It shows how much damage deduction you get with whatever shield or weapon you're using, right in the info panel.  

And not all shields have 100 reduction, either; you generally trade physical for magic/elemental damage or vice versa.   You need a bigger character to use the better shields, and the faster you are the less you need one.  I never used a shield in Demon's Souls.


----------



## The World (Oct 11, 2011)

Shields saved my life so much in Demon Souls, don't know whatchu talkin bout Willis. 

Then again I'm rolling a Knight so it's hard for me to.........you know......roll.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 11, 2011)

Havel's ring.  

I've also perfected a method for White/Black Knights using my Halberd.  It just takes awhile.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 11, 2011)

I don't wanna use a shield but sometimes I'm forced to which I don't wanna do.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 11, 2011)

Shields are almost a requirement in Dark Souls. Especially in that ghost place.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 11, 2011)

That ghost place sounds like no fun


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 11, 2011)

It's not actually that bad, you just have to be extra cautious of pincer attacks.


Imagine you're walking along the hall with nothing in sight. You see a ghost come up from out of the fucking floor. Then you notice in your peripheral vision that ghosts are popping out of the walls. Then you turn to run and gain your bearings and there are 5 ghosts behind you, too.



Welcome to Ghost Town.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 11, 2011)

I'll be ready for ghost town. I just found out you need to join the forest covenant to get the other two katanas from a NPC Shiva. Fuck that


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 11, 2011)

Yeah, fuck the forest cunts! 

I don't really understand the whole covenant thing. What's the point? They should give you unique stat boosts and shit.


----------



## Badalight (Oct 11, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I have shit Faith, so it'd be an ass weapon but it would make the Catacombs doable.



I did the catacombs without a divine weapon and was under-leveled.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 11, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, fuck the forest cunts!
> 
> I don't really understand the whole covenant thing. What's the point? They should give you unique stat boosts and shit.



I got by great chaos fireball by joining their covenant so I'd imagine other covenants do similiar things in giving new things to you. Plus, it feels good to be in a covenant.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 11, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Is there any specific Smith I should give my Large Ember to?


The one in Undead parish is fine(i dont know if you can give it to behmoth one)


CrazyMoronX said:


> I quit.
> 
> This time _for real_ for real.
> 
> ...


either trade a cracked red eye to the crow or buy one from the sin guy at the gargoyle bell for 3k(its by a decent grinding spot to with all the knights in the church


Mura said:


> Ok, what the fuck do I do against the ceaseless discharge boss.


 run to the altar were you get the gold hemmed outfit, then run back to the fog. Ceasless Discharge will follow you and eventually fall over, clinging to the ledge. Hit his arm a couple times and he will fall and die

easy


----------



## Badalight (Oct 11, 2011)

Yo LG beat the game yet?

How long is it?


----------



## Wicked (Oct 11, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, fuck the forest cunts!
> 
> I don't really understand the whole covenant thing. What's the point? They should give you unique stat boosts and shit.



Yeah don't forget unique weapons/armor/spells and certain NPCs you can talk to only from covenant. Certain areas you need for factions and unique Invading/summonings.


This game _Needs_ DLC. Complete game my ass.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 11, 2011)

Badalight said:


> I did the catacombs without a divine weapon and was under-leveled.


My penis is more bigger than yours.



Mura said:


> I got by great chaos fireball by joining their covenant so I'd imagine other covenants do similiar things in giving new things to you. Plus, it feels good to be in a covenant.


I joined the holy thing whatever by accident and all I got was a fucking crummy talisman. 


Nature Breeze said:


> Yeah don't forget unique weapons/armor/spells and certain NPCs you can talk to only from covenant. Certain areas you need for factions and unique Invading/summonings.
> 
> 
> This game _Needs_ DLC. Complete game my ass.


I don't know. Fuck covenants. I'm just going to kill shit until I smash my PS3 and never play anything ever again. At all.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 11, 2011)

Badalight said:


> Yo LG beat the game yet?
> 
> How long is it?


nah im taking my time with it(by that i mean im trying to do everything)

ive unloaded a lot of playing time in it though, level 60 right now


----------



## Wicked (Oct 11, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't know. Fuck covenants. I'm just going to kill shit until I smash my PS3 and never play anything ever again. At all.




I don't like the fact that this game forces you to join a covenant you don't wanna join to get a certain item/invade people and other things.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 11, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> I don't like the fact that this game forces you to join a covenant you don't wanna join to get a certain item/invade people and other things.



Yeah, I hate it when games force you into one direction or way of playing the game.


----------



## Badalight (Oct 11, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> My penis is more bigger than yours.



Wasn't trying to brag, btw, I just mean the catacombs can definitely be defeated without a divine weapon. There's only 1 part that I found difficult. Towards the end when you basically have to make a mad dash for the boss or get raped by skeletons and a dark-knight.

However, I found a short-cut drop down which allowed me to pass that part entirely


----------



## Wicked (Oct 11, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, I hate it when games force you into one direction or way of playing the game.



I really wanted to get another katana to put on my back but can't do that anymore since I killed that cat . 


They don't have the warden spell anymore .


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 11, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> I don't like the fact that this game forces you to join a covenant you don't wanna join to get a certain item/invade people and other things.


wat

whats the point of choosing a covenant if everyone gives you the same thing

its not like you cant leave one after your done and do another one(you can)


----------



## Wicked (Oct 11, 2011)

Lord Genome said:


> wat
> 
> whats the point of choosing a covenant if everyone gives you the same thing
> 
> its not like you cant leave one after your done and do another one(you can)



I joined the Path Of The Dragon. 

I can't invade

I can't fly with dragon wings

I can't have dragon claws as weapons

I can't go to dragon land with _Dragon Eye_

What I'm saying is there should of been more exclusive stuff for each covenant.


----------



## The World (Oct 11, 2011)

The man's gotta point.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 11, 2011)

not really

join one if you want to pvp(theres three for pvp actually)

join the other if you want a dragon head


----------



## Wicked (Oct 11, 2011)

The World said:


> The man's gotta point.



Yeah bruh 




Lord Genome said:


> not really
> 
> join one if you want to pvp(theres three for pvp actually)
> 
> join the other if you want a dragon head



You on the other hand IDK you know i'm right


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 11, 2011)

I feel like I'm at a place where I'm stuck. 

I only have 2 Transient Curses for New Londo; I'm still terrified of getting cursed again, so I'm afraid of the sewers; and the only other place to go is either to the Hydra thing in the Darkroot Basin or the Valley of Drakes, for which I am hilariously underleveled.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 11, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I feel like I'm at a place where I'm stuck.
> 
> I only have 2 Transient Curses for New Londo; I'm still terrified of getting cursed again, so I'm afraid of the sewers; and the only other place to go is either to the Hydra thing in the Darkroot Basin or the Valley of Drakes, for which I am hilariously underleveled.



Id suggest braving the sewers, its closest to your level

for blight town at least, bring lots of poison cures and arrows

I havent done new londo yet so i cant help you there 


also the hydra isnt too hard once you get used to his pattern(how close to be for him not to shoot water bombs and where his heads go when he close range attacks)

took me a lot of tries though


----------



## Badalight (Oct 11, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I feel like I'm at a place where I'm stuck.
> 
> I only have 2 Transient Curses for New Londo; I'm still terrified of getting cursed again, so I'm afraid of the sewers; and the only other place to go is either to the Hydra thing in the Darkroot Basin or the Valley of Drakes, for which I am hilariously underleveled.



Lol dude do the hydra. It seriously only took me 1 try. If you get close enough he'll stop shooting water bullets and attack with his heads and they NEVER hit. Even if they do they take away pitiful amounts of stamina and just wack at his heads for a few minutes and he'll go down.

I admit, I was scared shitless when i first saw it, but he turned out to be the easiest boss in the game. (More of a mini-boss actually)

Ghosts are fuckin hard so don't step foot in there. The sewer is easy shit and a GREAT place to farm. You get a shit ton of humanity, titanites, and souls. Plus it has a merchant in there which sells some cool shit. (Don't buy the crystal weapons though, it's a scam!)

The boss is also retardedly easy and gives you 25,000 souls and a kick ass weapon.

There are only like 10 frogs in the entire level, and technically only 2 of them you HAVE to encounter to beat the sewers. The other 8 or so are protecting a ring that you obviously don't need (Though it's pretty kick ass)


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 11, 2011)

i dont remember there being two frogs you have to fight?

you only see them if you fall in a pit before giant rat


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 11, 2011)

Seath is an asshole

hes not hard but his tail wont chop off


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 11, 2011)

Anyone know which is better to use, the chaos blade or the quelaag fury sword?


----------



## Helix (Oct 11, 2011)

So, after you get the Lordvessel, approximately how much longer is the game? You could put it in spoiler tags or whatever. I don't have a lot of time to devote to the vidya but I want to be able to at least beat the game for the time being then go back and enjoy all the side stuff in another playthrough.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 11, 2011)

Wow.

Hydra was so easy that at no point did I feel that I was in any danger whatsoever.  In fact, I had to literally, and casually, stroll along the edge of the lake so that the remaining head wouldn't shoot 2 miles away from me making it impossible for me to kill.

Then I found the Eastern Armor.  It jingles.  I don't know how I feel about this.

Also, after heading up a couple ladders and finding a forest area, I got gang-banged by a bunch of human NPCs (I'm not online); I'm assuming they're the Forest Covenant, or just assholes?


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 11, 2011)

Mura said:


> Anyone know which is better to use, the chaos blade or the quelaag fury sword?


chaos blade is stronger but steals health from you every time you hit something

fury sword is like a scimitar type weapon which i prefer so i had that


Helix said:


> So, after you get the Lordvessel, approximately how much longer is the game? You could put it in spoiler tags or whatever. I don't have a lot of time to devote to the vidya but I want to be able to at least beat the game for the time being then go back and enjoy all the side stuff in another playthrough.


about halfway IIRC


Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Also, after heading up a couple ladders and finding a forest area, I got gang-banged by a bunch of human NPCs (I'm not online); I'm assuming they're the Forest Covenant, or just assholes?


their forest covanent, their tough but drop a lot of souls(2k each)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 11, 2011)

Lord Genome said:


> chaos blade is stronger but steals health from you every time you hit something
> 
> fury sword is like a scimitar type weapon which i prefer so i had that



Nice, okay I'll get the fury sword this game and the chaos blade next playthrough.


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 11, 2011)

Beat Ornstein and Smough, couldn't play much more today though.

That Lordvessel is a godsend.


----------



## Toreno (Oct 11, 2011)

I know I'm super far behind, but the Capra Demon is way too fast for my character. My character has the Fang Boar Helm, Drakes Sword, and Knight Shield (I have the Tower Shield, but can't use it). It feels like after I equipped those items that my character got extremely show (knight speed/roll).


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 11, 2011)

your roll and movenant gets slower after your equip rate is higher than half total.

Capra you need to move around for so i suggest changing helms to something(shield is more important to block)

Only move you absolutly need to dodge IIRC is his two handed swing


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 11, 2011)

Gah, I want to use my Black Knight Halberd but fucking STR requirements.

Not sure I like the attack moveset, either; it's more like the Scythe from Demon's Souls rather than the Halberd, which seems upsetting.  Haven't found many other weapons that aren't swords, really.


----------



## Badalight (Oct 11, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Gah, I want to use my Black Knight Halberd but fucking STR requirements.
> 
> Not sure I like the attack moveset, either; it's more like the Scythe from Demon's Souls rather than the Halberd, which seems upsetting.  Haven't found many other weapons that aren't swords, really.



How can you see the moveset if you don't have the strength to use it?


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 11, 2011)

When you use it without STR it's just really slow and fucks up your Stamina pretty quickly.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 11, 2011)

Got seaths weapon and killed him


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 11, 2011)

Just lost 37,000 souls in sen's fortress to a fucking trap, a fucking trap!


----------



## Esura (Oct 11, 2011)

Mura said:


> Just lost 37,000 souls in sen's fortress to a fucking trap, a fucking trap!



And you didn't spend it?

For shame. I don't leave a bonfire or shopkeep/blacksmith without using a large portion of souls so I wouldn't mind losing them.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 11, 2011)

Esura said:


> And you didn't spend it?
> 
> For shame. I don't leave a bonfire or shopkeep/blacksmith without using a large portion of souls so I wouldn't mind losing them.



I needed to use those souls to buy shards from the merchant in there so I was trying to make my way there.


----------



## letsplaybingo (Oct 12, 2011)

Mura said:


> Just lost 37,000 souls in sen's fortress to a fucking trap, a fucking trap!



Yup, Sen's Fortress will do that to you, just when you thought you're safe, bam, trap in your face, try again later 

So instead of going after the 3 Lords souls, I've been dicking around trying different weapon sets, and I've turned my Claymore into a Lightning Claymore. Damn, this shit hits hard. At +3, the dmg on the Status screen is already at 500+. Its R2 attack can actually one-shot a Silver Knight in Anor Londo if you catch it off guard. Backstab does over 600 dmg to those same Knights  I guess this is why a lot of people have started using lightning weapons.


----------



## Esura (Oct 12, 2011)

letsplaybingo said:


> Yup, Sen's Fortress will do that to you, just when you thought you're safe, bam, trap in your face, try again later
> 
> So instead of going after the 3 Lords souls, I've been dicking around trying different weapon sets, and I've turned my Claymore into a Lightning Claymore. Damn, this shit hits hard. At +3, the dmg on the Status screen is already at 500+. Its R2 attack can actually one-shot a Silver Knight in Anor Londo if you catch it off guard. Backstab does over 600 dmg to those same Knights  I guess this is why a lot of people have started using lightning weapons.



Yep, I'm copying.

Going Claymore on bitches.


----------



## Badalight (Oct 12, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> When you use it without STR it's just really slow and fucks up your Stamina pretty quickly.



Weapons act completely different if you don't have the stats required to use them.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 12, 2011)

Esura said:


> Yep, I'm copying.
> 
> Going Claymore on bitches.


Zweihander and greatsword are stronger than the claymore IIRC FYI


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 12, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I'm kind of upset that Halberd only has two paths,



Not true. You do different upgrades at different blacksmiths. So you can do Divine or Raw at the dude between darkwood and the parish, but you can do the magic one at the blacksmith in new londo, and other upgrades in other areas.



Nature Breeze said:


> I'll be ready for ghost town. I just found out you need to join the forest covenant to get the other two katanas from a NPC Shiva. Fuck that



I have not heard of this. Explain.



Nature Breeze said:


> This game _Needs_ DLC. Complete game my ass.



NO game needs DLC. Fuck DLC.



Nature Breeze said:


> They don't have the warden spell anymore .



Iron Flesh pyromancy. Mandatory for the Four Kings.



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I feel like I'm at a place where I'm stuck.
> 
> I only have 2 Transient Curses for New Londo; I'm still terrified of getting cursed again, so I'm afraid of the sewers; and the only other place to go is either to the Hydra thing in the Darkroot Basin or the Valley of Drakes, for which I am hilariously underleveled.



Sewers are piss easy, you only HAVE to fight one Curse Frog. The others are all optional if you want the shit they're guarding.

Not to mention you'll unlock a shortcut that skips a huge part of it once you've gotten through.

Hydra isn't that hard, but there's no huge benefit to killing it. Just something to do when you have time. Oh and his heads don't respawn, so kill off half and die, you can come back and that half is still gone. So any progress is perma progress.

Have you done Sif yet?



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Wow.
> 
> Hydra was so easy that at no point did I feel that I was in any danger whatsoever.  In fact, I had to literally, and casually, stroll along the edge of the lake so that the remaining head wouldn't shoot 2 miles away from me making it impossible for me to kill.
> 
> ...



At least the Eastern Armour is better sounding than the Elite Knight Armour 

And yeah, you're in the Covenant woods now.


----------



## Helix (Oct 12, 2011)

Mura said:


> Just lost 37,000 souls in sen's fortress to a fucking trap, a fucking trap!



I lost 20k from blocking a swing from Iron Golem and the impact flung me off the damn building.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 12, 2011)

Lure iron golem onto the thin bridge. Problem solved.


----------



## Helix (Oct 12, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Lure iron golem onto the thin bridge. Problem solved.



Well, I did that the second time when I went to pick up my souls. I fucked up and he grabbed me and tossed me off himself.

I am fairly far from that fight now, he really isn't that hard. I decided to roll under his attacks instead of blocking.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 12, 2011)

Got a +5 spear hanging around, thinking about bringing it to Divine and doing the Catacombs soon :33


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 12, 2011)

God damn those fucking lizard shooting lightning bolts. Especially when I'm crossing the damn bridge with pendulums swinging.

I died 4 times because of those fucking reptiles. At least, I took one stone demon along with me...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 12, 2011)

Delved into the catacombs so far. Killed every necromancer I can find, took out the titanite, lit the hidden bonfire (Thank god for that message some kind soul left) and got a black knight shield from the axe knight.

Then I got down to the wheel demon's, took them out and the necromancer with the two skelly archers gangbanged me 

NEXT TIME


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 12, 2011)

I fought the Gaping Dragon before killing the Undead Mage.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 12, 2011)

That is very silly indeed. Although Gaping was pretty damn slow its more a fight of not getting hit at all so him getting buffed doesn't really change things.


In case people want it someone has began scanning the full Guide



Has Weapons, Armor, Items, Spells and Accessories


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 12, 2011)

Wait what about gaping dragon And undead Mage?

I don't remember this


----------



## Taleran (Oct 12, 2011)

The is a chanter up ontop of the room you fight the Dragon in that buffs the Dragon if you don't kill the mage first.

You get to the mage in the depths before you fall down to where the frogs are.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 12, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> NO game needs DLC. Fuck DLC.




This game does NEED DLC. It's pretty obvious there's missing factors in this game and Covenants is one of them. It's a great idea but it would more complete  If this game had an *actual story*. The covenants would be more important.


The NPC shiva sells the other two katanas so if you don't join or killed covenant leader you're screwed until NG.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 12, 2011)

I wasn't really in any real danger until he Soul Arrow'd me and made me stumble.

He's slow as fuck, and now that the mage is gone I should be fine.


----------



## Badalight (Oct 12, 2011)

Lord Genome said:


> Wait what about gaping dragon And undead Mage?
> 
> I don't remember this



There is a wizard in the sewers. However, it's very possible to fight the gaping dragon before you kill him. He's on a ledge over-looking the boss fight and will screw around shooting soul arrows and shit during the fight if you havn't killed him, making the encounter actually some-what challenging.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 12, 2011)

I feel bad that I firebombed the huge rat.

But I don't.

After work I'm probably going for the gaping dragon; hopefully it's about as easy as it seems.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 12, 2011)

Found the Iaito in blightown. The two handed R2 looks like an attack from vergil in DMC3.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 12, 2011)

Tomb Of The Giants


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 12, 2011)

Yeah, I've avoided that place till I get stronger. Anyone give me a good word on the demon ruins?


----------



## letsplaybingo (Oct 12, 2011)

Mura said:


> Yeah, I've avoided that place till I get stronger. Anyone give me a good word on the demon ruins?



It's pretty easy honestly, enemies-wise make sure you lure only 1 Capra or Taurus Demon at a time.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 12, 2011)

So I just realized that I have missed all the Ember's I could have gotten at this point and have a lot of backtracking on my hands now

WEEEEEE


----------



## cha-uzu (Oct 12, 2011)

My anger index is 55 million right now... I got curses... Had to use my  4000 souls to buy something to cure it. I go back to the depths again.... and get cursed all over again. Needless to say i cut the game off. LOL Now I gotta wrok up 4000 souls all over again.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 12, 2011)

There are other ways to obtain those items without it costing souls.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 12, 2011)

I quit again.


This time _for real real_ for really reals, yo.

I got uncursed in the Undead Asylum. Then I tried to fight one of those black knights. It killed me a bunch of times and I got pissed. I quit. I only do 40 fucking damage with a giant-ass halberd. Fuck this.


So then I went back to my Hunter, thinking I could be a cool ninja but I couldn't backstab anything to save my life so I fucking gave up. Fuck Dark Souls.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 12, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I quit again.
> 
> 
> This time _for real real_ for really reals, yo.
> ...



You'll come back to it....they all do.


----------



## Athrum (Oct 12, 2011)

Right at the start of the game and im already stuck, if i go up the tower i have that Taurus demon that kicks my ass, if i go down the armor dude one shots me with that mace -_-


----------



## cha-uzu (Oct 12, 2011)

Taleran said:


> There are other ways to obtain those items without it costing souls.



Please tell a brotha! LOL


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 12, 2011)

Mura said:


> You'll come back to it....they all do.



I'm honestly not so sure. I've seen all of these tricks already with Demon's Souls. 

I feel like it was overpromised and underdelivered. Like Fable but more disappointing. Like Disgaea IV but more expensive.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 12, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm honestly not so sure. I've seen all of these tricks already with Demon's Souls.
> 
> I feel like it was overpromised and underdelivered. Like Fable but more disappointing. Like Disgaea IV but more expensive.



Lets be honest here, I'm sure theres a part of you thats wants to say "Fuck you dark souls, I beat your ass!" once you beat the game. I get pissed at dark souls at times but I don't step away from it because its too fun to stop.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 12, 2011)

It's not nearly as fun as Demon's Souls was.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 12, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It's not nearly as fun as Demon's Souls was.



Dark Souls is better but they don't do a good job why are we going to these places .


----------



## Taleran (Oct 12, 2011)

Yeah they do, or at least the story is as there as it was in Demon Souls. Frankly I am glad this game doesn't focus on the story it leaves more time open to just play the game.

Both games are general threat + Chosen one = YOU

Here are places full of monsters or people go murder them. If anything Dark Souls is more story driven than Demon Souls ever was.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 12, 2011)

But there's no history of the places you can find out about and no cut scenes. It's cool they leave you to explore but having a rich story wouldn't be bad either.



What about the history of the Covenants? Nobody knows so how am I gonna know? I can't talk to the Covenant Leader


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 12, 2011)

Dark Souls has no story.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 12, 2011)

Of course it does.


----------



## Jade (Oct 12, 2011)

This is what someone/group of people gathered on the story/backstory of the game through items and NPC's so far.

*Spoiler*: __ 





> According to the Animal Rings (Wolf, Hornet, Hawk, Lion(?), and Ornsteins Armor Lord Gwyn had Four Elite Knights in Ornstein the Dragonslayer (Possibly the leader according to his armor), Hawkeye Gough, Lord's Blade Ciaran, and Artorias the Abysswalker.
> 
> The Black and Silver Knights separated based on ideals, the Black Knights following Gwyn and Silver Knights following their Goddess.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wicked (Oct 12, 2011)

^That doesn't cover everything in this game.


----------



## Jade (Oct 12, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> ^That doesn't cover everything in this game.


I know that. It's mostly backstory stuff and what NPC's and Items tell the player.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 12, 2011)

Why do you need EVERYTHING explained 100%?

I can't think of a single game that does that. What about inference, mystery, atmosphere. I mean you are just another undead why are all these people supposed to start giving you their live story and that of their order.

Seems kinda foolish to want anything more from a game like this.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 12, 2011)

Jade said:


> I know that. It's mostly backstory stuff and what NPC's and Items tell the player.



Why couldn't all of that be in the game.


----------



## cha-uzu (Oct 12, 2011)

So I killed the pyromancer dude.... How am I supposed to get him out of the jar without attacking the jar?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 12, 2011)

cha-uzu said:


> So I killed the pyromancer dude.... How am I supposed to get him out of the jar without attacking the jar?



You were supposed to kick the jars open.


----------



## Jade (Oct 12, 2011)

cha-uzu said:


> So I killed the pyromancer dude.... How am I supposed to get him out of the jar without attacking the jar?


Roll into the jar.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 12, 2011)

I rolled into the jars. It was an obvious trick by the game developers.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 12, 2011)

Dark Souls broke me today, It actually made me angry. Usually I'm annoyed but not angry, I'll take a break from it tomorrow. Sen's Fortress is a cruel place, took me ages to learn my way around the place, i looked all over for a bonfire but couldn't find one so i went to fight the boss. got him to half his life and got killed...the bonfire was right where i came from  i walked passed it


----------



## Wicked (Oct 12, 2011)

Sens fortress is annoying

That's why I just dropped a message


----------



## Taleran (Oct 12, 2011)

Man I just had the most tense escape from Anor. It was fun but slow because I did it wearing Havel's armor.


----------



## letsplaybingo (Oct 12, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I quit again.
> 
> 
> This time _for real real_ for really reals, yo.
> ...



You're probably just there too early, or you haven't been upgrading your gear.

Upgrading is incrediby useful in this game as each upgrade adds quite a bit of attack/defense, both for weapons and for armor. An upgrade above Normal +5 really makes a difference.


----------



## cha-uzu (Oct 12, 2011)

Jade said:


> Roll into the jar.



Yeah Jade and CrazyMoronX, I thought of it a few minutes ago. Dag I forgot the roll breaks things. Well one person killed. smh. I killed a merchant in Demon souls as well. He looked like an enemy standing there so i slashed him LOL. ahh well.


----------



## cha-uzu (Oct 12, 2011)

Who started on Deprived? I did. It wasn't as hard as I thought. Started out nakid , now i done Elite Knight Armor. lol


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 12, 2011)

letsplaybingo said:


> You're probably just there too early, or you haven't been upgrading your gear.
> 
> Upgrading is incrediby useful in this game as each upgrade adds quite a bit of attack/defense, both for weapons and for armor. An upgrade above Normal +5 really makes a difference.



I'm saving my +5 Halberd for Divinity though.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 12, 2011)

Killed gaping dragon (Mad easy) and got the blighttown key I believe. Where do I go from here?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 12, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm saving my +5 Halberd for Divinity though.



Are you a faith build? If not then don't bother, just make a lightning weapon. I've got an lightning Iaito+3 and its strength is 431. Not even at +5 yet either so it'll be beastly.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 12, 2011)

I am.

I also have no idea how to make a lightning one.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 12, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I am.
> 
> I also have no idea how to make a lightning one.



Upgrade your weapon to +10 then you can upgrade that into a lightning weapon.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 12, 2011)

I guess I could make a lightning-flavored Great Axe. Or maybe a sword.


----------



## cha-uzu (Oct 12, 2011)

Mura said:


> You were supposed to kick the jars open.


Ahhh this is another. one! I hate that I missed an NPC.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 12, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> This game does NEED DLC. It's pretty obvious there's missing factors in this game and Covenants is one of them. It's a great idea but it would more complete  If this game had an *actual story*. The covenants would be more important.
> 
> 
> The NPC shiva sells the other two katanas so if you don't join or killed covenant leader you're screwed until NG.



That's full of shit. Things are left abstract so we fill in the story ourselves. It's not painted on the cover we have to interpret it. And you're asking them to just change all that?

The game doesn't need DLC.

What it needs is a PATCH to fix the framerate issues, mislabeled items, typos and number issues.

Then it needs Bandai Namco to get the stick out of their asses and fix the multiplayer which is currently running on P2P instead of dedicated Servers not to mention the level range was dropped from 10+10% to just 10%


----------



## The World (Oct 12, 2011)

Or free Dlc for the next 3 years until the next Dark Souls comes out.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 12, 2011)

no company believes in free dlc


----------



## Helix (Oct 12, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> What it needs is a PATCH to fix the framerate issues, mislabeled items, typos and number issues.



If Demon's Souls was any indication, I am going to say none of that will be patched.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 12, 2011)

*Does Dark Souls need DLC?*

I do think this game needs DLC.


What about you?


----------



## Helix (Oct 12, 2011)

No... Dark Souls is a complete game. There is a ton of content in it already, and I am sure you can't experience all of the game has to offer in one playthrough. Demon's Souls had no DLC and it was an excellent game without DLC. You could even argue Dark Souls has more content than Demon's Souls, so DLC is not something that is required from this game.

Why can't this be discussed in the official topic?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 12, 2011)

Umm fuck the grey wolf killed me...he isn't hard I was just out of potions and being stupid!!!


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 12, 2011)

I think.....you're going to get negged lol


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 12, 2011)

The story in Dark Souls (as well as Demon's Souls) is simplicity in itself.

An elaborate, heavily narrated and cutscene filled Kojima-fest would take away from the atmosphere of the game, as well as make exploring less interesting.   Minimalistic story telling is perfect for Dark Souls, and the subtle hints you get from the game via exploring and talking to NPCs is what I fucking love about the Dark Souls experience, among other things.  

It was the same in Demon's Souls; I loved the game for it.

The thing is, you make the story as much as the game tells it; you have to restore your humanity, but how do you do it?  Which covenant do you choose?  Are you an opportunist or a honorable knight?  Which paths do you take first?  How many people do you help on their way or how many do you kill?  Fuck people blubbering for a story.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 12, 2011)

Mura said:


> Are you a faith build? If not then don't bother, just make a lightning weapon. I've got an ligghtning Iaito+3 and its strength is 431. Not even at +5 yet either so it'll be beastly.



Everyone needs at least one Divine Weapon, not having one is shooting yourself in the foot.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 12, 2011)

Why did you feel the need to spin this off into its own thread? Everyone disagreeing with you in the thread where this question matters wasn't an answer enough?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 12, 2011)

OK I killed the wolf, big fucker. Now where do I go? Give me some guidance guys so can learn the right path and not get fucked up the ass.


----------



## stavrakas (Oct 12, 2011)

I gave two "special" flames or something to the only blacksmith I've met as of yet (he's near a lightning shooting statue). Will I regret that later? I shouldn't have used them for souls or given them to some other blacksmith right? What do they do anyway?

Btw, I fucking love this game

Edit: Oh, any really useful spells/pyros/miracles I should get asap? I only got like 10 int and faith but I can up them if needed...


----------



## The World (Oct 12, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> no company believes in free dlc



The Witcher 2 gave a free patch/dlcish stuff recently. 

What I meant by dlc was, like a badass +5 weapon and armor not dlc like Shivering Isles for Oblivion.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 12, 2011)

Taleran said:


> Everyone needs at least one Divine Weapon, not having one is shooting yourself in the foot.



I used one to get through the catacombs at first, then I switched to lightning so you have a point.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 12, 2011)

Yeah, I want to use a spear weapon but the Pike need some serious STR and I the spears you get early game are pretty flimsy.  I have a Claymore +5 so maybe I'll do that and then do something cooler with the Halberd.

And damn, Crystal weapons are true to their name.  

Durability is 60 for swords, but like 350 for shields?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 12, 2011)

Maybe I'll make a Divine Zwiehander and a Lightning Halberd. 


Or quit forever.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 12, 2011)

My Lightning Halberd is going to murder this game.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 12, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Yeah, I want to use a spear weapon but the Pike need some serious STR and I the spears you get early game are pretty flimsy.  I have a Claymore +5 so maybe I'll do that and then do something cooler with the Halberd.
> 
> And damn, Crystal weapons are true to their name.
> 
> Durability is 60 for swords, but like 350 for shields?



If you wanna use a spear then the gargoyles in anor londo drop demon spears which is already a lightning weapon. Their weapon provides stat bonues on all 4 stats unlike the rest of lightning weapons so it could be the best.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 12, 2011)

Helix said:


> No... Dark Souls is a complete game.




Yeah Dark Souls is a complete game


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 12, 2011)

I need to either stock up on Transient Curses or try again with the Jagged Ghost blade before I get to Anor Londo.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 12, 2011)

Just killed Havel sweet motherfucking ring is mine.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 12, 2011)

But anor londo isn't in the direction of the ghosts.....


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 12, 2011)

Then I've got the wrong idea.  

My directions are, right now, pretty much between fighting the Gaping Dragon or killing the Forest Covenant guys in the Darkroot Garden.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 12, 2011)

Gaping Dragon is really easy.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 12, 2011)

Yeah; I only had enough time to go through it once this morning, and I hadn't killed the Undead Mage up top so he stumbled me with the soul arrow and a I rolled over by the dragon.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 12, 2011)

Gaping Dragon is an asshole.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 12, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Then I've got the wrong idea.
> 
> My directions are, right now, pretty much between fighting the Gaping Dragon or killing the Forest Covenant guys in the Darkroot Garden.



I see, well you beat the boss in sen's fortess and then you go to anor londo from there.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 12, 2011)

OK so I killed gaping dragon, who was mad easy. I killed wolf bitch. Now where do I go? Need some guidance on where to head to next in Dark Souls.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 12, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> OK so I killed gaping dragon, who was mad easy. I killed wolf bitch. Now where do I go? Need some guidance on where to head to next in Dark Souls.



How many bells have you rung? Theres one in blightown which heads into quelaag's domain where that bell is. Then there is one in undead parish past the maneater upgrade there.


----------



## Krory (Oct 12, 2011)

The real question is... does Dark Souls need another thread? 

Gawd.

And lol at people missing the point of DLC.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 12, 2011)

No it doesn't need DLC, having DLC wouldn't hurt it either though.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 12, 2011)

Done undead. Looking for Blightown now. Which guessing is the way I'm heading or so I hope.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 12, 2011)

You can get to blightown from the depths. Use the key you got from gaping dragon to open the door where a merchant is. Upstairs from that boss.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm in the catacombs, bad place?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 12, 2011)

Divine weapons can kill the skeletons for good since the necromancers(or whatever their name is) revives them. Or you could just kill the necromancers so they don't revive them but thats harder to do at times. Other than that, pretty easy place.


----------



## DedValve (Oct 12, 2011)

It doesn't _need_ dlc however if done right every game has their life and fun extended thanks too dlc. This applies to every game, they don't need it but it greatly extends their life if they are supported post release.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 12, 2011)

I fucking hate this Catacombs place. Especially part I'm at, near a boss I believe, these Skeltons won't fucking die yet there's nothing to revive them...I'm fucking confused!!! UGHHHHG


----------



## Velocity (Oct 12, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Yeah Dark Souls is a complete game



It has a beginning, a middle, an end and lots to do in between. What more d'you want? 



crazymtf said:


> I fucking hate this Catacombs place. Especially  part I'm at, near a boss I believe, these Skeltons won't fucking die  yet there's nothing to revive them...I'm fucking confused!!!  UGHHHHG



Don't you need a Divine weapon to put them down permanently?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 12, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> I fucking hate this Catacombs place. Especially part I'm at, near a boss I believe, these Skeltons won't fucking die yet there's nothing to revive them...I'm fucking confused!!! UGHHHHG



Oh, do they? First time I went in there I had a divine weapon so the skeletons stay dead even with the mage there so I couldn't notice.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 12, 2011)

Where do I get these Divine weapons? So I don't have a heart attack.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 12, 2011)

You need the divine ember first in order to make them. You can find that after you beat the moonlight butterfly in the darkroot garden.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 12, 2011)

darkroot garden? WHERE THAT BE!? Son...I fucking suck at where places are. So gonna have to really help me out


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 12, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> darkroot garden? WHERE THAT BE!? Son...I fucking suck at where places are. So gonna have to really help me out



Alright son, I'll help you out. You know where the blacksmith is at in undead parish? Keeping on taking the stairs down from him to get to darkroot garden.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 12, 2011)

Oh I already got there. The cheat zone basically? Yeah but no butterflies. I see stupid root creatures. I see those crack ghost fucks and mage guys. I even see mushroom men, but no butterflies. 

Also where do I get better weapon then the Draken sword? I love this thing but starting to notice in catacombs that these guys take 4-5 hits and still walking. Think need to find a new weapon soon. Where to find one?? Also armor wise. I'm a Pyro so I stick to light cloths and upgraded hell out of my starting stuff but think I should get new armor, make this bit easier. Suggestions? Areas? Thanks guys, you'll be a big help!


----------



## Wicked (Oct 12, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> It has a beginning, a middle, an end and lots to do in between. What more d'you want?





Tie in the story to the game better.

The covenants need to be a bit polished more.

I do have this game so it's not like I don't enjoy this game.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 12, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Oh I already got there. The cheat zone basically? Yeah but no butterflies. I see stupid root creatures. I see those crack ghost fucks and mage guys. I even see mushroom men, but no butterflies.
> 
> Also where do I get better weapon then the Draken sword? I love this thing but starting to notice in catacombs that these guys take 4-5 hits and still walking. Think need to find a new weapon soon. Where to find one?? Also armor wise. I'm a Pyro so I stick to light cloths and upgraded hell out of my starting stuff but think I should get new armor, make this bit easier. Suggestions? Areas? Thanks guys, you'll be a big help!



If you go in the forest towards that locked door theres a path to the right of it you can take. I believe the butterfly boss is in that direction. As for weapons the lightning spear is in sen's fortress but you need to ring both bells to open that up. I upgraded my weapon to +10  and made it lightning after that. I think you need a special ember to do that. As for armor I'm a pyromancer too and past blightown and quelaag's domain and past that boss is an armor set you can get. Once you get it though the boss there will attack you. I'd say once you get the set then use a homeward bone to warp back to the last bonfire you touched and fuck with that later.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 12, 2011)

Mura said:


> If you go in the forest towards that locked door theres a path to the right of it you can take. I believe the butterfly boss is in that direction. As for weapons the lightning spear is in sen's fortress but you need to ring both bells to open that up. I upgraded my weapon to +10  and made it lightning after that. I think you need a special ember to do that. As for armor I'm a pyromancer too and past blightown and quelaag's domain and past that boss is an armor set you can get. Once you get it though the boss there will attack you. I'd say once you get the set then use a homeward bone to warp back to the last bonfire you touched and fuck with that later.



Dude, you getting rep. Thanks so much, all good info I needed. I will go back to that forest and kill that motherfucking butterfly. HE SO DEAD I SWEAR IT. But once get the Amber from butterfly how do I upgrade my weapon to devine? Do I just go to the weaponsmith and modify weapon? If so that sounds pretty easy. Which weapon should I do it for? Hellbeard or whatever axe is called? Seems like the best weapon got under my draken sword.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 12, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Dude, you getting rep. Thanks so much, all good info I needed. I will go back to that forest and kill that motherfucking butterfly. HE SO DEAD I SWEAR IT. But once get the Amber from butterfly how do I upgrade my weapon to devine? Do I just go to the weaponsmith and modify weapon? If so that sounds pretty easy. Which weapon should I do it for? Hellbeard or whatever axe is called? Seems like the best weapon got under my draken sword.



To make it divine you gotta have a weapon upgraded to +10 and go to a blacksmith(the one in undead parish does it) and put it to divine. The halberd is a good one. I used the claymore and that did good too. Does more damage if you have a good faith stat too. Drake sword doesn't go divine since its under the unique weapon types. Don't forget once you make it divine you can upgrade it even further to make it stronger assuming you got enough materials to do it. But hey, its no big deal. If I can help someone then I'll do my damn best to do so.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 12, 2011)

So do I need ember then or do I just upgrade the weapon to 10+? Sounds like just could upgrade, which is even easier. Gonna go do that in a little bit and tell you how it works out.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 12, 2011)

Yeah, you don't need the ember to put a weapon to +10 so your good to go on that.

Edit: My bad, you need the large ember to put a weapon to +10. Thats in the depths next to a table which is guarded by a guy with a meat cleaver.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 12, 2011)

There's no where to go in the area where you kill the Gaping Dragon, right?  I just head back up to the door to Blight Town?  

Also, that fucking wolf one-shotted me.  

I may be a low level, but I don't think so.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 12, 2011)

How do you get a weapon to upgrade past +10?


----------



## Helix (Oct 12, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> There's no where to go in the area where you kill the Gaping Dragon, right?  I just head back up to the door to Blight Town?
> 
> Also, that fucking wolf one-shotted me.
> 
> I may be a low level, but I don't think so.



The wolf has no regard for your health/armor. I was wearing the full Havel set with like 25 VIT, and he took all of my health in two hits.

Best way to counter him is a shield like the Eagle Shield or roll but don't fuck up dodging like I did.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 12, 2011)

I fought the Zombie Dragon (didn't kill him yet) and it froze on me twice. Ugh so frustrating had to turn the game off and call it a night.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 12, 2011)

tomb of the giants

ahhhhhhhhh


----------



## Helix (Oct 12, 2011)

So, Black Knight Sword and Sword of the Black Knight are both dropped from the same black knight I assume?


----------



## Jade (Oct 12, 2011)

Summoned to help against the Iron Golem. Push him off ledge


----------



## letsplaybingo (Oct 13, 2011)

I have a question about covenants. If let's say I join another covenant directly, I'll get placed on the Book of the Guilty correct? What happens if I abandon a covenant using the Sin Guy with a creepy laugh at the Gargoyle Bell tower? Will that still have the same repercussions?

I'm part of the Sunbros (Warriors of Sunlight) right now, which is awesome as my summon entrance is the same as Solaire's YMCA pose plus I glow gold instead of white, but I do believe I already have all the miracles (Lightning Spear and the upgraded Lightning Spear). I just found Gravelord Servant (Nito's Covenant) in the Catacombs and really want to join it. Any ideas?

@ Lord Genome: I think you might be the furthest along so I'll just ask: how the hell do I hit Seath? I fought him in that library place, was owned and almost cursed, but I got instantly transported to the Duke's Archives instead of the last bonfire I was at. Would you know? I couldn't get past the crystal floor, and Seath basically just spammed that laser attack that creates crystals and curses you.


----------



## Helix (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow, what the fuck. I got a yellow light for the first time from playing Dark Souls. How the heck do I fix this?


----------



## Esura (Oct 13, 2011)

Helix said:


> Wow, what the fuck. I got a yellow light for the first time from playing Dark Souls. How the heck do I fix this?



Either,

A) Send it in to Sony if you still have your warranty

B) Look either online or find someone local to fix it

C) Look at instructions online to fix it yourself

D) Buy a new PS3

I say D personally if you don't have a warranty. Kind of a hassle to fix it yourself and you are going to pay a lot to get it fixed from someone.


----------



## Jade (Oct 13, 2011)

smh. I was helping this person and he disappears. I couldn't find him anywhere...looked everywhere. Phantom invaded him and killed him.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 13, 2011)

Mura said:


> Yeah, you don't need the ember to put a weapon to +10 so your good to go on that.
> 
> Edit: My bad, you need the large ember to put a weapon to +10. Thats in the depths next to a table which is guarded by a guy with a meat cleaver.



I believe I got that already! Thanks man! Will try it tomorrow, hoping for the best.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 13, 2011)

Just killed Nito, now i just need to do Lost Izalith and then i can go on my rampage before the final boss(killing all the npcs everywhere) 




letsplaybingo said:


> I have a question about covenants. If let's say I join another covenant directly, I'll get placed on the Book of the Guilty correct? What happens if I abandon a covenant using the Sin Guy with a creepy laugh at the Gargoyle Bell tower? Will that still have the same repercussions?


no the sin guy is the way to abandon a covenant without reprecussions



> I'm part of the Sunbros (Warriors of Sunlight) right now, which is awesome as my summon entrance is the same as Solaire's YMCA pose plus I glow gold instead of white, but I do believe I already have all the miracles (Lightning Spear and the upgraded Lightning Spear). I just found Gravelord Servant (Nito's Covenant) in the Catacombs and really want to join it. Any ideas?


Theres one more miracle you get, its the final lightning spear. you get it using the last bosses soul at the altar(have to be a sunbro to use the miracle though)

gravelord i never understood it, i just joined it to get the miracle for it and left.



> @ Lord Genome: I think you might be the furthest along so I'll just ask: how the hell do I hit Seath? I fought him in that library place, was owned and almost cursed, but I got instantly transported to the Duke's Archives instead of the last bonfire I was at. Would you know? I couldn't get past the crystal floor, and Seath basically just spammed that laser attack that creates crystals and curses you.


your supposed to die when you first fight him. you get put in jail and you fight him again later


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 13, 2011)

I don't know what Covenant to join.

I guess I'm in the Way of the White because I saved that lady from the Crystal Golem thing behind the Hydra, but I don't have online play right now so a lot of the PvP covenants don't seem that interesting.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 13, 2011)

If you want to invade people all the time, go forest hunter.

If you want to coop all the time, go knights of the sun.

If you want to troll, go gravelord.

If you want justice, go Darkmoon.

If you're a huge ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), take way of the white or princess guard.

If you want to be a fuckoff awesome dragon except it's impossible to get challenges, go path of the dragon.

If you want pyromancy god spells take way of chaos.

And Dark Wraiths are for assholes (aka: I have no idea what they do)


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm pretty sure Dark Wraiths are pure griefing.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 13, 2011)

Dark Wraiths have the red eye stone equivalent for duelling. They also apparently get a hand weapon that allows them to drain humanity from others? Grief.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 13, 2011)

I might do Gravelord for the sword.

I ain't got no Miracles.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 13, 2011)

I will do Gravelord with a new character for a very very specific reason.

1) Get Gravelord immediately, follow the 'join Nito within five minutes' scheme.
2) Get the miracle that allows you to inflict curse
3) Leave your covenant via the sins guy after taking out the gargoyles
4) Join the Forest Hunters
5) Curse your opponent every time you're summoned.
6) TROLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 13, 2011)

You're a horrible person.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 13, 2011)

But it looks like I might have picked up misinformation and there's no curse-inflicting miracle?

I hope there is. I need to troll. With all my heart, I need to troll people by doing that.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 13, 2011)

I think the Dark Wraith Covenant is just that, since you get the infinite invade item.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 13, 2011)

I joined the chaos covenant because well, it'd just make sense since I started out pyromancer. Taurus, I swear to god if I have to fight you....


----------



## letsplaybingo (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks for the info Lord Genome.

Hm, what's this I've been hearing that you can also get summoned in a similar fashion as the Forest covenant when you're a part of the Blades of the Darkmoon Covenant, except that the host doesn't get a warning. 

That would make Anor Londo an extremely dangerous place to be as a human as you never know if there's an invader waiting for you or not.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Oct 13, 2011)

Sen's Fortress keeps kicking my ass. Does anyone have any tips for this hellhole?


----------



## nekoryuuha (Oct 13, 2011)

Neo Arcadia said:


> Sen's Fortress keeps kicking my ass. Does anyone have any tips for this hellhole?



Kill shit with their own Traps. It makes your life SO much easier.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 13, 2011)

Get the crest shield(from undead aslyum) or eagle shield, they will both block the snakes thunder magic for the most part

And just get used to the traps and how to use them to your advantage


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 13, 2011)

I joined Chaos but I killed the Egg Bearer who you buy spells from so I don't think I can get Firestorm or Toxic Mist. Oh well, it's my first play through.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 13, 2011)

You can get fire storm from a pyromancer in blightown but I think you can't get toxic mist any more. So.....why did you attack him again? Did you mistake him for an enemy?


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 13, 2011)

Mura said:


> You can get fire storm from a pyromancer in blightown but I think you can't get toxic mist any more. So.....why did you attack him again? Did you mistake him for an enemy?


You know when he originally asks you if you are a new servant? I accidentally selected "no" and then he wouldn't let me past him after that, so I just attacked him and he started to attack me. After that I was able to walk around him and join the Chaos Servants but he was still hostile, so I just killed him


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Oct 13, 2011)

Lord Genome said:


> Get the crest shield(from undead aslyum) or eagle shield, they will both block the snakes thunder magic for the most part
> 
> And just get used to the traps and how to use them to your advantage



I've heard the asylum is now filled with black knights, in which case I'm not going back there until a while from now.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 13, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> You know when he originally asks you if you are a new servant? I accidentally selected "no" and then he wouldn't let me past him after that, so I just attacked him and he started to attack me. After that I was able to walk around him and join the Chaos Servants but he was still hostile, so I just killed him



..............

I think if you said no to him you can still talk to him again and say yes, though I'm not sure. I very surprised you could still be in the covanent after you killed him though.


----------



## Badalight (Oct 13, 2011)

So is there a secret in sen's fortress?

There are rocks that are launched at you. I'm speaking of the time where you basically chase down the rock. If you chase it down far enough, there is a hole filled with a bunch of the boulders.

Right next to it is a ladder which you can go down but you can't do anything from there because the boulders are covering it.

It is a secret room or something?


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 13, 2011)

Mura said:


> ..............
> 
> I think if you said no to him you can still talk to him again and say yes, though I'm not sure. I very surprised you could still be in the covanent after you killed him though.


After I said "no" if I attempted to engage him in conversation again he would merely say "how rude of you, begone!" or something along those lines. 

I was a bit surprised as well but do you honestly think the Chaos faction of all covenants cares if you attack it's underlings? 

Only way to get kicked out is to attack a Daughter of Chaos.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 13, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> After I said "no" if I attempted to engage him in conversation again he would merely say "how rude of you, begone!" or something along those lines.
> 
> I was a bit surprised as well but do you honestly think the Chaos faction of all covenants cares if you attack it's underlings?
> 
> Only way to get kicked out is to attack a Daughter of Chaos.



Very true, as long as you don't attack her you'll be good to go.

Just beat sif in the forest. Kept jumping a lot but more or less an easy boss to beat.


----------



## Jade (Oct 13, 2011)

Badalight said:


> So is there a secret in sen's fortress?
> 
> There are rocks that are launched at you. I'm speaking of the time where you basically chase down the rock. If you chase it down far enough, there is a hole filled with a bunch of the boulders.
> 
> ...


You can use the rocks to unlock a hidden pass. It's where the lizard guy is slouching against the wall. A NPC wizard is locked in a cage. That is the only secret dealing with the boulders that I know of.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 13, 2011)

Play online and pay attention to messages, the bonfire in Sen's is really fucking hard to find.


----------



## Badalight (Oct 13, 2011)

I already beat sen's and I already found that path with the snake. I'm talking about the ladder that leads to nowhere. There's gotta be some purpose for it.


----------



## Badalight (Oct 13, 2011)

Also how do I know when I'm getting close to beating dark souls? I wanna make sure I kill everything before I do the final level, but I don't know what the final level is. I also want to do some pvp shit with the dark moon covenant before finishing the game and I still havn't found it yet.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 13, 2011)

I think once you beat the four kings and talk to the dragon head thing that appears after you ring both bells of awakening.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 13, 2011)

WOOT! Just got it and am at the Undead Burg. Died like six times already. Shit's not too hard though i losy my bloodstain for the 1st time. I just suck with directions and where to go XD.

Wanderer and pouring all my Souls into End and Faith, joined White Cov since idk the if i can do any others yet.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 13, 2011)

Sounds like you'll make a perfect sunbro. offer yourself to be summoned at every boss you come across, if you're in the right level range you'll drop that 50 faith req to nothing superfast, then you can get godtier lightning miracles.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 13, 2011)

I know that Green Titanite pretty much is a Depths/Blight Town exclusive, but seriously?

Blight Town is too much for me right now, but I can't seem to get them fucking slimes to drop any Titanite--well, I've gotten 2 large titanite shards, but only after I don't want them.  Fuck this game and it's Monster Hunter desire sensor.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 13, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> If you want to invade people all the time, go forest hunter.
> 
> If you want to coop all the time, go knights of the sun.
> 
> ...


Where do I join the "Way of Chaos" cause I was my Pyro God spells!!!


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 13, 2011)

The Spider Queen Que-whatever.

I forget where she is, though; I believe you need a ring to talk to her.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 13, 2011)

A ring? I gots lots of rings, and I've been lots of places. I need direction, please!!!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 13, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> A ring? I gots lots of rings, and I've been lots of places. I need direction, please!!!



Quelaan is her name. She is in quelaag's domain which is further in blightown. You don't need a ring to join her covenant. When your in there just talk to the guy who is blocking your path and answer "yes" and he'll let you through to speak to quelaan and join the covenant. Here's a link to go more in depth.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 14, 2011)

Badalight said:


> Also how do I know when I'm getting close to beating dark souls? I wanna make sure I kill everything before I do the final level, but I don't know what the final level is. I also want to do some pvp shit with the dark moon covenant before finishing the game and I still havn't found it yet.


when you get the souls needd for the lordvessal

youll know when your at the final level


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 14, 2011)

Badalight said:


> So is there a secret in sen's fortress?
> 
> There are rocks that are launched at you. I'm speaking of the time where you basically chase down the rock. If you chase it down far enough, there is a hole filled with a bunch of the boulders.
> 
> ...


if you let enough boulders fall down, they break a hole in the wall. It leads to the covetous gold serpent ring, which increases your item discovery by a lot


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh to be able to wear all the rings


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Oct 14, 2011)

Why is this game stupidly hard lol? I bought it thinking it'd be like a nice casual Dragon Age esque kind of system.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 14, 2011)

Next time read up on things you spend money on?


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 14, 2011)

just got to the final level, time to kill all the npcs


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 14, 2011)

Kagutsuchi said:


> Why is this game stupidly hard lol? I bought it thinking it'd be like a nice casual Dragon Age esque kind of system.



That's like saying you bought Fallout 3 thinking it'd be like Halo.


----------



## cha-uzu (Oct 14, 2011)

Mannnn I need a new weapon! Drake sword has run its course. Its still a formidible weapon. But I heard it looses its luster after a while.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 14, 2011)

Reach Anor Londo, trying my best to hurry up and leave 


Beat the stray demon and  the golem though


----------



## Athrum (Oct 14, 2011)

Im still trying my way around the undead parish, found the gargoyles and the path to the forest, also the shortcut to the firelink shrine, but i got no idea where i should go now, lol


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 14, 2011)

Scuk balls at this game lol/ Tried doing a knight, and i got to this tower hting with stairs that go up and down, tried going down and this grey knight oneshots me. Tried going up, this Tarus demon attacks me with no way out. 

I seem to have trouble with the section with all the part before the tower where all those knight bastards are. The ones that plunge and take away half your HP. There's like four of them and it's BS.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 14, 2011)

Damn game is bullshit, huh? 


I might try it again this weekend. But I might not. I am kind of mad at this shit game right now.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 14, 2011)

IDK...i might return it...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 14, 2011)

I almost wish I did that when I had a chance.




...almost. But I think I'll tough it out like I did with Demon's Souls. I ended up really enjoying that one.


----------



## Badalight (Oct 14, 2011)

Lord Genome said:


> if you let enough boulders fall down, they break a hole in the wall. It leads to the covetous gold serpent ring, which increases your item discovery by a lot



I know that, but next to the rocks that piled up is a ladder that leads to nowhere


----------



## Badalight (Oct 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I almost wish I did that when I had a chance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dark Souls is easier than Demons Souls


----------



## Wicked (Oct 14, 2011)

How do you get to Ornstein and Smough


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 14, 2011)

Badalight said:


> Dark Souls is easier than Demons Souls



My penis is more bigger than yours still.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 14, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> How do you get to Ornstein and Smough



Gotta get through anor londo to get to them. To get there you gotta beat the boss in sen's fortress.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 14, 2011)

Any Nito followers here?

Thinking of going with the Gravelord Covenant for giggles.  Catacombs were pretty easy with my Divine Halberd (but holy fuck I hated farming Green Titanite--which I found in the Catacombs) however I got raped by those pinwheel things because I fell too far and couldn't get out in time.  Weird shit, man.

But the (new) Mirmidon Hammer is back.  :33


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 14, 2011)

Anyone know how to get oolacile's armor set? A phantom I summoned wore it and I want it now. She appears in darkroot basin after you beat the gold crystal golem. That appears after you beat the hydra.


----------



## Athrum (Oct 14, 2011)

So after killing the Gargoles, where should we go? Down into that forest in the basement?


----------



## Helix (Oct 14, 2011)

Badalight said:


> Dark Souls is easier than Demons Souls



I would probably agree with this.

The only hard fight so far was Ornstein and Smough, but they are easily exploitable.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 14, 2011)

Gaping dragon can be a bitch to deal with. To some extent quelaag as well.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 14, 2011)

What I'm starting to realize is that dodging/mobility is more important than having armor.

Kind of like Demon's Souls.


So that whole thing about armor being more effective... yeah, maybe by 5%. But it's still shit. Kinda pisses me off.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 14, 2011)

Gaping Dragon isn't that bad once you've got his pattern down. This entire game is about learning the patterns of your enemies. It's basically one long battle against the False King.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 14, 2011)

I didn't have any problems with the Gaping Dragon until it was below 50%. Then it bumrushed me and I couldn't dodge because I'm fat (literally, Fat Knight). And you can't block so...


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 14, 2011)

Is there a glitch that makes the Forest Covenant go 'fuck you' for no reason?

Pretty sure it just happened to me.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 14, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Is there a glitch that makes the Forest Covenant go 'fuck you' for no reason?
> 
> Pretty sure it just happened to me.



Should I ask why?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 14, 2011)

Yeah, the ninja dude behind Shiva backflipped off a cliff.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Oct 14, 2011)

I just got the item where can warp between Bonfires. 

Now the question is which one of the areas are easier first?

The Dukes Archives, The Catacombs, or past the Demon Ruins?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 14, 2011)

Well you can only warp to bonfires which have fire keepers so where you warp to is somewhat limited.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Oct 14, 2011)

Mura said:


> Well you can only warp to bonfires which have fire keepers so where you warp to is somewhat limited.



Oh I know that. Im just making a point of where I am. lol

So is it Dukes or Catacombs?


----------



## Wicked (Oct 14, 2011)

So I went to gamestop and asked the gurl behind the desk how much money I could get for trading this in. She said "This game too hard for you?" I was like GUUURL please I joined the Path of the Dragon covenant  don't you understand my frustrations?


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 14, 2011)

No. Lay it on me. 

Busy grinding/sou farming to get miracles and beat tarus demon :Argh  4K for a heal spell....the fuck?


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 14, 2011)

Mura said:


> Should I ask why?



I was harvesting Gold Pine Resin in the Darkroot Basin (dem Monster 'Shrooms) when I went to talk to the Cat Lady.  She went nuts and poofed into smoke and then her minions started attacking me.

I hadn't even been near any of her people since joining the Covenant, so I don't know what happened.  

Joined Gravelord, though, since that sword is awesome.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 14, 2011)

I got a complete free copy of the game today. Played the very beginning, died three times against the asylum demon. 

Is there like something that I'm missing that's telling me which way to go? or should I just wander around and guess I'll figure it out eventually? D:


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 14, 2011)

In the Asylum, no; there's only one way (right now, anyways) that you can go.  After you kill the Asylum Demon, you're basically done with the tutorial.

After that, the entire game is completely open world, ergo no loading, no breaks and no set path.  It's a branching area that isn't divided, so you can go anywhere you want--you just may not be ready for it.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 14, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> In the Asylum, no; there's only one way (right now, anyways) that you can go.  After you kill the Asylum Demon, you're basically done with the tutorial.
> 
> After that, the entire game is completely open world, ergo no loading, no breaks and no set path.  It's a branching area that isn't divided, so you can go anywhere you want--you just may not be ready for it.



I was able to beat the demon, after realizing it might not be the best idea to let him beat me in the face, and thus head out. 

Interesting, I might have to look up some guides to figure out what to do next. >_>


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 15, 2011)

Guides are helpful.

Though, to be fair, I've gotten through most of the game (thus far) just fine with only a few glances at the Wiki for harder spots.  The game rewards exploring greatly.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 15, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I was harvesting Gold Pine Resin in the Darkroot Basin (dem Monster 'Shrooms) when I went to talk to the Cat Lady.  She went nuts and poofed into smoke and then her minions started attacking me.
> 
> I hadn't even been near any of her people since joining the Covenant, so I don't know what happened.
> 
> Joined Gravelord, though, since that sword is awesome.



Mushrooms, trees and bearcats all count as forest covenant as well. Can't kill any of them.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Oct 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What I'm starting to realize is that dodging/mobility is more important than having armor.
> 
> Kind of like Demon's Souls.
> 
> ...



Not entirely true. If you wear all of Havels armor set, you can continue attacking through almost all damage and your damage is greatly reduced. Although I do prefer to be able to move fast, you can tank surprisingly well with some of the high end armor sets.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 15, 2011)

I wear havels armor at under 50% equip


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 15, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Mushrooms, trees and bearcats all count as forest covenant as well. Can't kill any of them.



I had to defend myself at first.

The large mushrooms guarding the Magic Ember massacred me.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 15, 2011)

So I upon entering Firestone Shrine, I came across a large, rude, fatman and killed him. Is this gonna effect my game? :3


----------



## Esura (Oct 15, 2011)

Lamb said:


> So I upon entering Firestone Shrine, I came across a large, rude, fatman and killed him. Is this gonna effect my game? :3



LOL you killed Petrus? 

He teaches you faith spells dude. 


You know what, I like this fucking game, a lot. So much so that I may give Demon's Souls another chance one of these days.


----------



## Esura (Oct 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What I'm starting to realize is that dodging/mobility is more important than having armor.
> 
> Kind of like Demon's Souls.
> 
> ...



I told you. That's why I'm rocking two characters, a Pyromancer and a Warrior. I call one Tango and the other Cash.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 15, 2011)

Esura said:


> LOL you killed Petrus?
> 
> He teaches you faith spells dude.
> 
> ...





He shouldn't have been so rude!

Just realized I also killed the Crestfallen Warrior. 

Maybe I should be more careful with my blade. >_>


----------



## letsplaybingo (Oct 15, 2011)

So I beat both Seath and that annoying boss which spawns four copies of itself (Four Kings I think), and am at the Tree Boss in Izalith. On the way i had to kill Brolaire (why?!?) which is pretty sad, seeing as he really helped me out in the Ornstein and Smaugh fight (as basically the boss' punching bag, but it was enough distraction for me to almost kill Ornstein). Is there actually a way to not kill Solaire? I pity the poor guy, especially as I descended the Demon Ruins and he gets all depressed and shit.

And yes, I'm leaving Nito as the last Lord, as I'm still in his covenant, though I don't really know if the online thing works or not as I haven't gotten invaded by randoms coming for revenge and I haven't received any random souls either.

I'm also trying out a pyro (my 2nd char now,) and I realized how much easier everything is with pyro spells haha.


----------



## Esura (Oct 15, 2011)

Stop killing up NPCs. 

Granted, Crestfallen Warrior isn't too important but he do gives you hints on what you should do. 

Tip: If they don't attack you, do not attack NPCs.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 15, 2011)

Started playing Dark Souls. I'm doing 2 damage right now and it takes a shit ton of hits to kill fodder that my mage in Demons souls could kill with 3 hits when I started. I also can't use my magic.

What the fuck


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 15, 2011)

Fuck that Demon in the Undead Asylum.

Not the tutorial one; the one you fight after you return and everything is much harder.  Gravelord Sword and me are total bros now.  And I have a Titanite Slab, though I'm not sure what I'm going to do with it.


----------



## Esura (Oct 15, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Started playing Dark Souls. I'm doing 2 damage right now and it takes a shit ton of hits to kill fodder that my mage in Demons souls could kill with 3 hits when I started. I also can't use my magic.
> 
> What the fuck



Its the tutorial. You need to find your weapons and shield and shit.

When you go against the Abyss Feeder or whatever its called, do not fight (unless you know how or have Black Firebombs as a gift), run to the other door. Eventually you'll gradually get all your shit then you'll be able to finish it off and get to the real part of the game.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 15, 2011)

Don't listen to him.

Punch everything to death.

No weapons; no armor; no items.

Final destination.


----------



## Esura (Oct 15, 2011)

Its possible, I've done it (barely) but all you get is a fucking hammer you cant possibly use yet (requires an absurd amount of STR). Might as well wait for a NG+ for that shit.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 15, 2011)

Bah.

I'm kind of upset at the lack of huge fucking weapons; all I've seen thus far is the Gigantic Club you get in Blight Town, and it's not bad, but very few hammer types at all in the game, and dozens of swords.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 15, 2011)

I think I'm too trusting and a lot of people are trolls. After the last two hours, I'm never gonna listen to any messages telling me to jump again, probably.


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 15, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Bah.
> 
> I'm kind of upset at the lack of huge fucking weapons; all I've seen thus far is the Gigantic Club you get in Blight Town, and it's not bad, but very few hammer types at all in the game, and dozens of swords.


This x1,000,000

I want more Bramd type weapons


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 15, 2011)

Lamb said:


> He shouldn't have been so rude!
> 
> Just realized I also killed the Crestfallen Warrior.
> 
> Maybe I should be more careful with my blade. >_>


crestfallen doesnt do anything its ok



letsplaybingo said:


> So I beat both Seath and that annoying boss which spawns four copies of itself (Four Kings I think), and am at the Tree Boss in Izalith. On the way i had to kill Brolaire (why?!?) which is pretty sad, seeing as he really helped me out in the Ornstein and Smaugh fight (as basically the boss' punching bag, but it was enough distraction for me to almost kill Ornstein). Is there actually a way to not kill Solaire? I pity the poor guy, especially as I descended the Demon Ruins and he gets all depressed and shit.


yes, you have to rank up with the chaos covenant(rank 2) which unlocks the shortcut to lost izalith. before you beat the centipede demon, you need to go through the shortcut and kill all the chaos bugs(their the things that control solaire)

there you go


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 15, 2011)

Lamb said:


> I think I'm too trusting and a lot of people are trolls. After the last two hours, I'm never gonna listen to any messages telling me to jump again, probably.



Please try not to follow those types of messages. Nine times out of ten it'll lead to your death. As the old saying goes, "look before you leap".


----------



## Lamb (Oct 15, 2011)

Questions:

First, I understand that raising strength and dexterity allow for you to handle better weapons, but is there any point to raising both? Also, as far as stat raising goes, do any stats really need to be raised substantially beyond Vitality and Endurance?

Second, I've started seeing summoning signs, and I understand what they do and how they enhance gameplay, but based on your experience, how likely is it that whomever I summon will just decide "fuck the baddies, let's roast a lamb!"?


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 15, 2011)

If you summon someone they cant attack you lol

also certain weapons scale with your attack/dexterity depending on the ratings on them(D-A, dont know if theres S though)


----------



## Lamb (Oct 15, 2011)

Lord Genome said:


> If you summon someone they cant attack you lol
> 
> also certain weapons scale with your attack/dexterity depending on the ratings on them(D-A, dont know if theres S though)



Thanks man, one more question, I'm playing as a knight, can I completely ignore dex, int, and faith and still get by on minimal skills? Or should I invest in some of each to at least be proficient enough in them to be able to deal with things in more varied ways?  >_<


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 15, 2011)

You should invest some in dex, if only because a lot of weapons use it.

I would say Faith if only to get the required ammount for the heal spell. Its nice to have when your limited on flasks. It all depends on your character though(mines more of a magic swordsman type, so i went up to 20 on INT and faith, just so i have enough to use some spells)

your main source should be Vit and End though. Str to but only enough to equip larger weapons efficiently.

Also again, this is jsut my recommendation and its more what i did with my character. Play it how you like, jsut know that when you get to level 50, the ammount of souls you need to level up start to get enormous


----------



## snoph (Oct 15, 2011)

I heard stat scaling wasn't really as worthwhile as it was in Demon's Souls. I'd recommend going for the minimum for your desired weapon with lightning upgrade.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 15, 2011)

Lamb said:


> Thanks man, one more question, I'm playing as a knight, can I completely ignore dex, int, and faith and still get by on minimal skills? Or should I invest in some of each to at least be proficient enough in them to be able to deal with things in more varied ways?  >_<



That really depends on how you want to play.

There's nothing saying you can't start delving into Magic or Faith spells later on; however, once you choose something you should stick with it, otherwise you'll be stuck between classes.  

Dex has some requirements for bigger weapons, but for a pure melee class like a Knight END, STR and VIT are your biggest players, and then, depending on how you want to go, you can sprinkle some in DEX, FTH, INT or ATT for giggles.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks a lot guys, Faith probably makes the most sense for me in the short run (I get hurt a lot ), but I killed the guy who would sell me the spell. 

What about Resistance though?


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 15, 2011)

snoph said:


> I heard stat scaling wasn't really as worthwhile as it was in Demon's Souls. I'd recommend going for the minimum for your desired weapon with lightning upgrade.


it is once you get to the much higher levels. Lightning wont cut it all the time in New game ++



Lamb said:


> Thanks a lot guys, Faith probably makes the most sense for me in the short run (I get hurt a lot ), but I killed the guy who would sell me the spell.
> 
> What about Resistance though?


there are a couple more people who sell faith spells IIRC

reistance is all defence, its nice but its better to put your stats elsewhere


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 15, 2011)

Resistance boosts your _resistance_ to Poison, mainly.  

Every level you get, regardless of where you put it, boosts your defense.


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 15, 2011)

Actually I heard resistance was an extremely useful stat for PvE. One guy said he tested a build which pumped a ton of points into resistance and that as a result grunt enemies did almost no damage to him. And even bosses did measly damage apparently.

It's an interesting stat, I think most of us are just brushing it off to the side as the others stats seem better at the moment but I would like to hear some more about resistance builds.


----------



## Jade (Oct 15, 2011)

Why do I like helping people with bosses? Must of spent a few hours helping people with Ornestein and Smough.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 15, 2011)

Been pumping into res too just to make sure. Mainly did faith and res, then going for end nad vit, putting a couple into str and dex every so often.


----------



## Badalight (Oct 15, 2011)

Fuck I need to stop reading this thread and getting fucking spoiled. Mostly by Bingo, fuck you bro.

Yes I realize it's my fault.


----------



## Esura (Oct 15, 2011)

Lord Genome said:


> *it is once you get to the much higher levels. Lightning wont cut it all the time in New game ++*
> 
> 
> there are a couple more people who sell faith spells IIRC
> ...



So I should just put many points in STR, END, VIT and a bit in DEX and FAI like I originally planned on?


----------



## nekoryuuha (Oct 16, 2011)

Esura said:


> So I should just put many points in STR, END, VIT and a bit in DEX and FAI like I originally planned on?



Maybe. I personally started as a knight, but after Joining the Warriors of Sunlight, I'm more like a Faith/Strength build. Murking shit with my big ass Divine Greatsword & huge ass Bolts of Lightning. 

But now I need Chunks of White Titanite. Any ideas, cuz I _*Don't*_ want to have to farm in the Tomb of Giants for them if possible.


----------



## Helix (Oct 16, 2011)

Okay, I stumped. I got the lordvessel but I can't get pass these orange fogs.


----------



## ZergKage (Oct 16, 2011)

Go to Firelink Shrine and talk to Kingseeker Frampt or if you're in the darkness covenant talk to the Primordial Serpent. (both look like old weird looking snakes)

This fucking game is amazing.


----------



## Helix (Oct 16, 2011)

Ah okay, thanks. I got it.

Fuck Tomb of the Giants.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 16, 2011)

This game is much harder for me than Demons Souls was. I was able to steamroll through Demons Souls like most games but with a little more difficulty.

This game is fucking my shit up. Hard.


----------



## Helix (Oct 16, 2011)

I feel unstoppable with Dragon Tooth. I'm getting 40 strength just to wield this properly.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 16, 2011)

So I was thinking about it and I realized, if I hadn't been given this game as a gift, I would probably never have gotten it, and that would've been a damn shame. This game has thoroughly exceeded my expectations.

Ok, I've killed Taurus Demon and gotten the Drake Sword, is there anything else I need to do in Undead Burg/you guys suggest I do, before I proceed to Undead Parish?

Killed my first Knight, too. Felt good man.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 16, 2011)

nekoryuuha said:


> Maybe. I personally started as a knight, but after Joining the Warriors of Sunlight, I'm more like a Faith/Strength build. Murking shit with my big ass Divine Greatsword & huge ass Bolts of Lightning.
> 
> But now I need Chunks of White Titanite. Any ideas, cuz I _*Don't*_ want to have to farm in the Tomb of Giants for them if possible.



The easiest way is to kill black knights( their farmable in the last level)

Of course that means getting there so you'll probably need to farm in the tomb until then


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 16, 2011)

Lamb said:


> So I was thinking about it and I realized, if I hadn't been given this game as a gift, I would probably never have gotten it, and that would've been a damn shame. This game has thoroughly exceeded my expectations.
> 
> Ok, I've killed Taurus Demon and gotten the Drake Sword, is there anything else I need to do in Undead Burg/you guys suggest I do, before I proceed to Undead Parish?
> 
> Killed my first Knight, too. Felt good man.



Well, you're probably good to do towards the Parish.  Use the Drake Sword while you can because it gets outstripped pretty quickly later in the game by better equipment, but it's a fantastic low-level weapon.

Though the Bell Gargoyles can be a bitch the first few times.  

And the Tower Knight in the Church, too.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Oct 16, 2011)

I LOVE this game 

Level 60, done about everything (excluding Tomb of Giants) in the areas before Sen's Fortress and now I'm gonna enter it.
After I get the warp item I'll try Tomb of Giants.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 16, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Well, you're probably good to do towards the Parish.  Use the Drake Sword while you can because it gets outstripped pretty quickly later in the game by better equipment, but it's a fantastic low-level weapon.
> 
> Though the Bell Gargoyles can be a bitch the first few times.
> 
> And the Tower Knight in the Church, too.



I think I'm just about to fight against the Gargoyles. :3

Is there any way to kill the Red Wyvern without the glitch? D:


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 16, 2011)

You know, I'm not actually sure there is a real way...



That's a pretty solid explanation of the Dragon and how to kill it, legitimately or not, but the glitched into the bridge in my game and died, even before I'd tried to kill him.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 16, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> You know, I'm not actually sure there is a real way...
> 
> 
> 
> That's a pretty solid explanation of the Dragon and how to kill it, legitimately or not, but the glitched into the bridge in my game and died, even before I'd tried to kill him.



I think they fixed the glitch, because he no longer spawns when you're in that tower over looking the bridge, which sucks, cuz I want to get the two shiny things. D:


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 16, 2011)

IIRC, they're just small souls.

You'll have to go under the bridge if you want to get to the Parish, I suppose.  And then you'll get to fight the Parish Guardsmen.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 16, 2011)

Been to the Parish, fought a whole bunch of speedy weak dudes, and destroyed the metal boar, who got stuck on the pillars for a bit 

But no Boar helm 

I'm actually currently at a fog door, but don't know what I'm about to go up against, and have to take a hiatus for school. D:


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 16, 2011)

Damn centipede demon is annoying as fuck to fight because of the lava everywhere.


----------



## martryn (Oct 16, 2011)

Argh!  Picked this up at Redbox this morning.  Holy shit.  I didn't play the predecessors or anything, and I didn't believe all that shit about restarting.... damn.

Undead Burg, got to the merchant dude and the bonfire past him, but now all ways are blocked by super strong enemies.  I'm pretty sure I can take the Tarsus demon dude, but I'm not always confident I'll make it to him without biting it.  I can't tell if I like this game, or fucking hate it.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 16, 2011)

martryn said:


> Argh!  Picked this up at Redbox this morning.  Holy shit.  I didn't play the predecessors or anything, and I didn't believe all that shit about restarting.... damn.
> 
> Undead Burg, got to the merchant dude and the bonfire past him, but now all ways are blocked by super strong enemies.  I'm pretty sure I can take the Tarsus demon dude, but I'm not always confident I'll make it to him without biting it.  I can't tell if I like this game, or fucking hate it.



If I might be so bold as to make a suggestion, save up 1300 souls and buy the short bow and 30 arrows, then you'll be able to fairly effectively lure baddies, so you won't have to deal more than one or two at a time. If you see a big dude with his back to you, ignore him, he will rape you with his sword. :3


----------



## Lucifeller (Oct 16, 2011)

The pic in the spoiler illustrates the two single best reasons to join the Princess' Guard covenant, as well as the most gorgeous view in Dark Souls. :ho

I'm pretty sure most of you already know what it is, but with the game being new, one never knows...


----------



## ZenGamr (Oct 16, 2011)

This game is stunning. I like how I've died probably 500 times, but haven't once decided "fuck this shit." And the scenery on the top of Sen's Fortress..... 

Now, I'm currently stuck at Anor Lando with that stupid white knight firing arrows at me. This is one of the most frustrating areas of a game I've ever played.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 16, 2011)

How do I kill that Tentacled Hemorrhoid in the Valley of  Defilement Blight Town?

I can cruise through most of the level just fine (and head to that goddamn poisoned swamp), but I can't figure out how to get past it.  Seems to block of a large portion of the town.


----------



## martryn (Oct 16, 2011)

> If you see a big dude with his back to you, ignore him, he will rape you with his sword. :3



Yeah, that guy kicked the shit out of me.  Several times.  Thought I could sneak up on him and do that ninja kill shit.  I'm wondering why I played a thief.  

Can't really figure out the crossbow shit.  Picked up a crossbow from a dead dude, and bought 30 bolts, but I can't fucking fire them at anything.  Not really.  Not effectively.  Wish I had an instruction book.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 16, 2011)

martryn said:


> Yeah, that guy kicked the shit out of me.  Several times.  Thought I could sneak up on him and do that ninja kill shit.  I'm wondering why I played a thief.
> 
> Can't really figure out the crossbow shit.  Picked up a crossbow from a dead dude, and bought 30 bolts, but I can't fucking fire them at anything.  Not really.  Not effectively.  Wish I had an instruction book.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 16, 2011)

martryn said:


> Yeah, that guy kicked the shit out of me.  Several times.  Thought I could sneak up on him and do that ninja kill shit.  I'm wondering why I played a thief.
> 
> Can't really figure out the crossbow shit.  Picked up a crossbow from a dead dude, and bought 30 bolts, but I can't fucking fire them at anything.  Not really.  Not effectively.  Wish I had an instruction book.



I don't know if you're a using a 360 or a PS3, but on the 360 you can use Right Bumper to aim in pseudo-first person and then the d-pad to zoom in a little bit. Also, you have to use them two-handed.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 16, 2011)

He might not be meeting the STR requirement for the Crossbow.

You don't necessarily need to use them two-handed, just have a high enough STR to do it; however, since you're playing a thief you might want to try a bow instead, since it usually does better with a DEX build.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 16, 2011)

What weapon should I get after the Drake Sword?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 16, 2011)

lightning spear 

Also you can't fps aim with a crossbow only normal bow.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Oct 16, 2011)

Awesome said:


> What weapon should I get after the Drake Sword?



The Drake Sword shoud be able to last you until Sen's Fortress then it starts to lose its power, Theres a Lightning Spear in a mimic chest thats even better.

Or start Upgrading other weapons.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 16, 2011)

Do I have to ring the second bell before I can get that?

I just got lol stomped by a random ghost after I killed the hydra.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 16, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> He might not be meeting the STR requirement for the Crossbow.
> 
> You don't necessarily need to use them two-handed, just have a high enough STR to do it; however, since you're playing a thief you might want to try a bow instead, since it usually does better with a DEX build.



Is it just the crossbow you can use one-handed? I might have to try to switch to one.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Oct 16, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Do I have to ring the second bell before I can get that?
> 
> I just got lol stomped by a random ghost after I killed the hydra.



Yes. Ringing two bells will open up the gate to Sen's Fortress.


----------



## martryn (Oct 16, 2011)

Bow really helps.  Went back and worked through some of the earlier areas, and picked up a few things I missed.  Game is solid.

Do the enemies level up with you, or do they get easier as you increase your level?  I hate scaling enemies.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 16, 2011)

They do not scale. You go into the wrong area, you die.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 16, 2011)

Awesome said:


> They do not scale. You go into the wrong area, you die.



That said, survivability has more to do with equipment, than strictly leveling.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 16, 2011)

Survivability has more to do with being cautious as fuck and not making mistakes more than anything.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 16, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Survivability has more to do with being cautious as fuck and not making mistakes more than anything.



It does, but with better equipment, you can afford to be more carefree, as long as you know what you're up against.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 16, 2011)

That is true. But even if you know what you're up against, have great gear, and you make a mistake, you still have a good chance of dying.

The gear just gives you extra space to make mistakes


----------



## ZergKage (Oct 17, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:
			
		

> How do I kill that Tentacled Hemorrhoid in the Valley of  Defilement Blight Town?
> 
> I can cruise through most of the level just fine (and head to that goddamn poisoned swamp), but I can't figure out how to get past it.  Seems to block of a large portion of the town.



Do you know how to get behind it? Cause once you're behind it all it takes is 1strike.(2-handed when i did it)


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 17, 2011)

There's a thin part of its neck you have to aim for


----------



## Helix (Oct 17, 2011)

Finally, I finished my first playthrough at ~35 hours. The song in the credits made me sad cause it created the feeling that it is all over.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 17, 2011)

Quelaag slain, Chaos Servant's joined.


----------



## Lucifeller (Oct 17, 2011)

For the record enemies do partially scale to your level... their HP slightly increases as your soul level goes up, but usually it's not noticeable because you increase your damage output faster than they gain HP. With some number crunching you can notice it, though.

Also, goddamn it people, enough with lightning weapons. Have you considered going for flavor and just plain 'I like this weapon better, who fucking cares if it's not OP' instead of just wanting the most broken stuff in the game? It's the deluge of lightning weapons and dupers that's making DkS online not worth the hassle.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 17, 2011)

The problem with that is that people have the broken shit so you need just as broken shit to be safe.

I haven't even made myself human form yet because I'm already paranoid of regular enemies. I didn't have that feeling in Demons Souls. I felt like a boss.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Oct 17, 2011)

Awesome said:


> What weapon should I get after the Drake Sword?



After the Drake Sword I started using the Gravelord Sword, and I'm still using it.


Anyway, now I'm in Anor Londo, LV 62, 45 hours in.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 17, 2011)

ZergKage said:


> Do you know how to get behind it? Cause once you're behind it all it takes is 1strike.(2-handed when i did it)



I do not; I've gotten to (I think) all of the areas in the first half of Blight Town but I guess not.


----------



## Lucifeller (Oct 17, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I haven't even made myself human form yet because I'm already paranoid of regular enemies. I didn't have that feeling in Demons Souls. I felt like a boss.



Good call there. You probably don't know, but low level DkS online is absolutely crawling with griefers and chickenhawks walking around with +5 lightning spears, +15 pyro hands, Tranquil Walk and the full havel set and trolling lowbies just because they can.

And on GameFAQs there's people actually DEFENDING that kind of attitude.

Jesus H. Christ on the cross, how can you defend what is essentially bullying? This generation of players sucks and worries me for the future...


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 17, 2011)

Fuck that guy was a merchant? accidently killed him  Do enimes drop bolts cuxz i have a lot of crossbows i dont need...and to get the drake sword do i have to kill the black knight? Tried going to the parish but that bull thing killed me twice and i get wtfpwned everytime i go up the right hand set of stairs leading to the bridge with that skull item you can throw to distract enimes.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 17, 2011)

Lucifeller said:


> Good call there. You probably don't know, but low level DkS online is absolutely crawling with griefers and chickenhawks walking around with +5 lightning spears, +15 pyro hands, Tranquil Walk and the full havel set and trolling lowbies just because they can.
> 
> And on GameFAQs there's people actually DEFENDING that kind of attitude.
> 
> Jesus H. Christ on the cross, how can you defend what is essentially bullying? This generation of players sucks and worries me for the future...



Which is a great thing they put little drawbacks into staying dead. 

That and the fact that having half health would make me cry.


----------



## Lucifeller (Oct 17, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Which is a great thing they put little drawbacks into staying dead.
> 
> That and the fact that having half health would make me cry.



The biggest thing that annoys me is that I spent nearly an hour finetuning my character and I can't even see the results because I have to stay looking like a Slim Jim just to avoid trolls ruining my shit. That's not fair, period.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 17, 2011)

Lucifeller said:


> The biggest thing that annoys me is that I spent nearly an hour finetuning my character and I can't even see the results because I have to stay looking like a Slim Jim just to avoid trolls ruining my shit. That's not fair, period.



I lol'd harder than I should have. It doesn't really bother me since I don't care what I look like and my character always has a helmet on.

Definite plus side of this game: The armor looks amazing. The whole art style is amazing.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 17, 2011)

Yeah, graphics are boss  Not shiny like FF13 at least.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 17, 2011)

i can't defeat Ornstein and Smough


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 17, 2011)

Summon some phantoms and you should be fine.

On another note, seath the scaleless in the crystal cave. Is it possible to solo him or is he too hard to face by yourself? I'm asking this because I just fought him in the cave and that crystal attack that sends you in the air then hits you again when your getting up is pretty gay.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm out of humanity


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 17, 2011)

I feel you. LOL first time got some didn't know what it was and died, then died before getting to bloodstain and i lost all of it. Seems rats drop it for me at least though. Got like 2 humanity drops from them while hollow. Rare chance though.

Motherfucking rats near the chapel entrance kept poisoning me though. sons of bitces i gotta up my poi resistance.  That trio of sumabitches that gang rape you, tried killing em with the long range spear and still got poisoned LOL.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 17, 2011)

DID IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lamb (Oct 17, 2011)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> DID IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Praise the sun!


----------



## Athrum (Oct 17, 2011)

Just killed the Gaping Dragon in the Depths, dude dropped that Dragon King Axe, seems awesome, but 50 str to wield is a bitch


----------



## Lucifeller (Oct 17, 2011)

People, before you keep plodding along and building up your stats I must warn you FROM is preparing a huge patch that completely rebalances both stat scaling on normal weapons and elemental damage... meaning all those lightning weapons you have? They may soon be about as useful as the starting dagger. :ho

You may want to wait and see what the patch does before you commit yourself and end up getting hosed hardcore.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 17, 2011)

Just beat the gaping dragon.

I've fought mini bosses in this game that were 10x harder than he was.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 17, 2011)

Lucifeller said:


> People, before you keep plodding along and building up your stats I must warn you FROM is preparing a huge patch that completely rebalances both stat scaling on normal weapons and elemental damage... meaning all those lightning weapons you have? They may soon be about as useful as the starting dagger. :ho
> 
> You may want to wait and see what the patch does before you commit yourself and end up getting hosed hardcore.



source now please


----------



## Lucifeller (Oct 17, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> source now please


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 17, 2011)

>Unlimited uses of magic and items

Bullshit.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 17, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> How do I kill that Tentacled Hemorrhoid in the Valley of  Defilement Blight Town?
> 
> I can cruise through most of the level just fine (and head to that goddamn poisoned swamp), but I can't figure out how to get past it.  Seems to block of a large portion of the town.


I just shot a ton of arrows into it


Mura said:


> Summon some phantoms and you should be fine.
> 
> On another note, seath the scaleless in the crystal cave. Is it possible to solo him or is he too hard to face by yourself? I'm asking this because I just fought him in the cave and that crystal attack that sends you in the air then hits you again when your getting up is pretty gay.



Ive soloed all the bosses lol


----------



## Wicked (Oct 17, 2011)

Waited 1 hour to get the dragon eye to work . Dude was cheesing, using fire weapon enchant while i didn't anything use any weapon enchants :giogoi.


----------



## Helix (Oct 17, 2011)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> i can't defeat Ornstein and Smough



The way I did it was to circle around the entire area and finish off Ornstein as quickly as possible. If you have any Pyromancy stuff that should help. To kill Smough, I kited him around a pillar. During his recover time from a move, I went around the pillar and swung at him then move safely back behind the same pillar. Rinse & Repeat.



Mura said:


> On another note, seath the scaleless in the crystal cave. Is it possible to solo him or is he too hard to face by yourself? I'm asking this because I just fought him in the cave and that crystal attack that sends you in the air then hits you again when your getting up is pretty gay.



I stayed near the tip of one of his tail, popped Iron Flesh, then attacked two-handedly. I also wielded a blood shield since that gives a better resistance to Curse, but I am not sure if that really did help much against his crystal attacks. 



Lucifeller said:


> Good call there. You probably don't know, but low level DkS online is absolutely crawling with griefers and chickenhawks walking around with +5 lightning spears, +15 pyro hands, Tranquil Walk and the full havel set and trolling lowbies just because they can.
> 
> And on GameFAQs there's people actually DEFENDING that kind of attitude.
> 
> Jesus H. Christ on the cross, how can you defend what is essentially bullying? This generation of players sucks and worries me for the future...



It is usually why I play in hollow form. I mean, I love the fact you can invade people, but I just want to experience the game without any annoyance for the first time through. I got friggen invaded in the final area and this chicken shit sat next to black knight enemies until I aggravated them, then he would attack with them. Well, it worked for him because I wanted to kill the enemy off quickly and he got me as soon as I killed the enemy. 

Also, if anyone wants a stamina-friendly weapon with kickass damage, get a +5 Black Knight Sword. I destroyed everything end-game with it.


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 17, 2011)

Seath is so annoying if your trying to cut his tail off because he circles all the time. But if your just trying to kill him then wait for him to use his breath and then run directly under him and you'll be good for two or three hits. It's a pretty simple fight that way.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 17, 2011)

So far today

Dragon Slayer Ornstein / Executioner Smough = Defeated
The Four Kings = Defeated 
Demon Firesage = Defeated
Centipede Demon = Defeated




Lost Izalith is annoying 

The Ornstein and Smoug fight was great, I had not potions or whatever left and one hit could kill me, It was just me and fatty...my heart was beating so fast when I was about to give him the final hit...most exciting boss fight ever xD


----------



## ZergKage (Oct 17, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:
			
		

> I do not; I've gotten to (I think) all of the areas in the first half of Blight Town but I guess not.



You know the tunnel right next to him where the fat black mob(with club) and the little pink guy is? Before you go in there, there is a ladder going up(moderately high) that will lead you to another tunnel with a ladder(going down) that will take you behind him. Once you're behind him, just stand as close as possible and do a 2hand strike( i just did this again lastnight, i wasnt locked on when it killed him). I was using the battle axe so that has enough reach for sure.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 17, 2011)

Speaking of locking on, does it help enhance accuracy when you plunge attack or not?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 17, 2011)

Been summoned a few times to hep people out with Quelaag. Farming humanity to present to her sister awww yeaaaah


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 17, 2011)

ZergKage said:


> You know the tunnel right next to him where the fat black mob(with club) and the little pink guy is? Before you go in there, there is a ladder going up(moderately high) that will lead you to another tunnel with a ladder(going down) that will take you behind him. Once you're behind him, just stand as close as possible and do a 2hand strike( i just did this again lastnight, i wasnt locked on when it killed him). I was using the battle axe so that has enough reach for sure.



I'd actually gone that way to get to the Swamp below, but I swear there was no ladder; I'd looked specifically for one, thinking that would be the way to go up but apparently I'm blind.

I managed to hit-and-run it with a Lucerne and some Gold Pine Resin, but it was still a bitch.

Then it doesn't lead anywhere.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 17, 2011)

I found it, you just have to have the explorer's knack


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 17, 2011)

So I made an enchanted zweihander. Shit is powerful.


----------



## Lucifeller (Oct 17, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Been summoned a few times to hep people out with Quelaag. Farming humanity to present to her sister awww yeaaaah



If you give her enough humanity she stops using the 'pain' dialogues and her legs start moving a bit. I think what she needs is a constant stream of humanity to countermand the effects of her poisoning.

I think I see why Quelaag was attacking anyone who came near. She was looking for humanity for her sister. Ironically you apparently are more efficient at it than she was. Still, felt pretty assholish over that one...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 17, 2011)

i don't get the dialogue because no witch's ring 

I need a sunlight maggot


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 17, 2011)

The Bed of Chaos = Defeated 




Done for the day, that boss gave me an headache


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 17, 2011)

Yeah is there any way to acquire the Old Witch's Ring aside from choosing it at the start of the game?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 17, 2011)

Trade a sunlight maggot to snuggly the crow. You'll get one from deep in Lost Izalith.


----------



## Lucifeller (Oct 17, 2011)

Just a warning, wearing the Old Witch's Ring and talking to her may make you feel like a total heel. I'm serious.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 17, 2011)

I need to hear her voice. It's important.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 17, 2011)

It will depress you when you hear her talk, no doubt. So far, I've given her 30 humanitys to get chaos storm.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 17, 2011)

That's the goal. And that Lost Izalith Shortcut.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 17, 2011)

True Greatsword of Artorias worth it or should I just eat the souls?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 17, 2011)

fuck snakemen and their grab attack


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 17, 2011)

Hey anyone want to buy me this game and ship it to my house.


----------



## letsplaybingo (Oct 17, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Been summoned a few times to hep people out with Quelaag. Farming humanity to present to her sister awww yeaaaah



Yea, I'm playing my pyro/spellcaster build right now, and it feels kinda... wrong, farming Quelaag for humanity to give to her sister. It doesn't help that the sister seems like a really nice person and seems to be suffering so much...

And it also feels really nice being a white phantom, seeing the host invaded by an a**hole with great gear, then destroying said invader with great combustion spam and great chaos fireball spam. I've basically been helping low level people out at blight town and sewers; there seems to be an abnormally high level of invades in these two areas around the twenties (my SL range).


----------



## Helix (Oct 17, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> True Greatsword of Artorias worth it or should I just eat the souls?



If you have I think 20 intelligence and 20 faith, then I guess you could give it a try. I made it but never got a chance to use it because I would need to drop about 20 soul levels just to be able to wield it.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 17, 2011)

with great combustion, I'm rather confident I can go tomb of giants diving now. Giant Skeletons tanked three combustions before.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 17, 2011)

Man, Tomb of the Giants.

It's not even the huge skeletons; it's the stupid Mario-esque skeleton tower things.   The big guys I just maneuver so they kill themselves by jumping, but those stupid whirligigs come from nowhere.


----------



## Athrum (Oct 17, 2011)

Ok i now officially hate Valley of Defilement 2.0 a.k.a. Blightown -_-


----------



## Helix (Oct 18, 2011)

I used Iron Flesh + 2H-Dragon Tooth to one shot everything in the Tomb of Giants.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 18, 2011)

Iron Flesh is not the worst idea I've ever heard, I'm quite a fan of it. Maybe I'll go back to being summoned for fighting Quelaag, good souls income for buying all the pyromancies/upgrading my hand

Main issue is most of the souls are going into my egghead, when is that thing gonna hatch :/


----------



## Helix (Oct 18, 2011)

I know what I'll be doing with my new character.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## TRI05 (Oct 18, 2011)

help please..

ok so i just beat the two gargoyles and rung the bell in the undead parish on the top of the church....now according to the guide i have to go to blighttown?

anyways, i decided im gonna go through the depths..

can someone tell me where the depths are?


----------



## Helix (Oct 18, 2011)

TRI05 said:


> help please..
> 
> ok so i just beat the two gargoyles and rung the bell in the undead parish on the top of the church....now according to the guide i have to go to blighttown?
> 
> ...



At the beginning of the bridge with the dragon in Undead Burg (where you first meet Solaire), you remember there was a locked door? You need to go through there to get to lower Undead Burg. Once you climb down the ladder, you will see a set of stairs going up and that will unlock a shortcut for you to get to where you just came from.

Now once you are in lower Undead Burg, you are going to need to make your way to the Capra Demon to get the Key to the Depths, but it is a straight and short walk to the boss once you are there. The way to the Depths is the staircase to the right of the Capra Demon boss entrance.


----------



## ZergKage (Oct 18, 2011)

On my pvp character, the first cook in the Depths dropped his paper bag.(head slot item) Its going to be amazing killing people in Darkroot Gardens with it on.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Oct 18, 2011)

OMG.. after 2.5 hours I finally beat Ornstein & Smough.. that was.... HARD X_X

Hardest boss until now, specially Megazord-Stein.. my heart was beating so fast.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 18, 2011)

WHO'S BRILLIANT IDEA WAS IT TO PUT FOUR TITANITE DEMON'S DOWN HERE

I'M GOING TO GUT THEM LIKE A FISH


----------



## Lucifeller (Oct 18, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Man, Tomb of the Giants.
> 
> It's not even the huge skeletons; it's the stupid Mario-esque skeleton tower things.   The big guys I just maneuver so they kill themselves by jumping, but those stupid whirligigs come from nowhere.



The wheel skellies in the painted world are even worse.


----------



## ZergKage (Oct 18, 2011)

Lucifeller said:
			
		

> The wheel skellies in the painted world are even worse.



Those are just before Tomb of Giants too.



			
				Patch notes 1.04 said:
			
		

> Google) translated patch notes. Read "review" as revision.
> 
> Is planned to verify and support - "Major Case"]
> • Some magic, review of the effectiveness
> ...


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Oct 18, 2011)

The Two Best Friends try their hand at Dark Souls. The results are...well, just see for yourself.

[YOUTUBE]qJ5gLGWcKBY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 18, 2011)

I remember so much wailing I had to stop mid-way.

I haven't used magic the entire game.  

I feel like I should, but I don't really have a decent build for one.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 18, 2011)

Helix said:


> I know what I'll be doing with my new character.


----------



## letsplaybingo (Oct 18, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> WHO'S BRILLIANT IDEA WAS IT TO PUT FOUR TITANITE DEMON'S DOWN HERE
> 
> I'M GOING TO GUT THEM LIKE A FISH



I know!

First time through I actually thought there'd be a reward for getting to the bottom safely.

Then I see the 4 Titanite Demons, and with the fact that I couldn't move that well...


----------



## Lucifeller (Oct 18, 2011)

letsplaybingo said:


> I know!
> 
> First time through I actually thought there'd be a reward for getting to the bottom safely.
> 
> Then I see the 4 Titanite Demons, and with the fact that I couldn't move that well...



Still not as bad as the placement of the Giant Depraved Ones in 5-2 in Demon's Souls. I hate the Valley of Defilement.

ALL OF MY HATE. IT BURNS.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 18, 2011)

Gravelord Nito = Defeated
 Seath The Scaleless = Defeated



 I am so annoyed thought I killed Logan because I thought i could get his hate


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 18, 2011)

letsplaybingo said:


> I know!
> 
> First time through I actually thought there'd be a reward for getting to the bottom safely.
> 
> Then I see the 4 Titanite Demons, and with the fact that I couldn't move that well...



Rusted Iron Ring gives full movement speed in water. It is my homeboy.



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Gravelord Nito = Defeated
> Seath The Scaleless = Defeated
> 
> 
> ...



To be fair it is an amazing hat, I can understand being tempted by it.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 18, 2011)

I am having the hardest time trying to cut off seath's tail. I'm hitiing it and hitting it and it just won't seem to come off.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 18, 2011)

Are you using a cutting weapon?


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 18, 2011)

Pinwheel, what the fuck?

I have a harder time against the giant skeletons just past this guy.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 18, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Are you using a cutting weapon?



I'm using the quelaag fury sword, that can cut it off right?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 18, 2011)

Can't imagine why it wouldn't. Maybe the game just hates you.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 18, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Can't imagine why it wouldn't. Maybe the game just hates you.



Lets hope not. Doesn't help he swipes to tail to kill me.


----------



## ZergKage (Oct 18, 2011)

Sasuke_Bateman said:
			
		

> Gravelord Nito = Defeated
> Seath The Scaleless = Defeated
> 
> 
> ...



You can get a similar hat after beating the 4 Kings if you keep going past the undead dragon in Drake Valley. Its not Logan's and i know that blows but it kinda makes up for it. If you've seen Beatrice(npc) its her hat.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Oct 18, 2011)

I beat Seath the Scaleless 

My sexy character:


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 18, 2011)

ZergKage said:


> You can get a similar hat after beating the 4 Kings if you keep going past the undead dragon in Drake Valley. Its not Logan's and i know that blows but it kinda makes up for it. If you've seen Beatrice(npc) its her hat.


 thank you, its perfect!

Priscilla The Crossbreed is the last boss I need to face before Gwyn can't wait


----------



## Wicked (Oct 18, 2011)

Can you be summoned in the same area after you beat the boss


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 18, 2011)

I don't have online anymore so fuck how issummoning? Dumb? cheap? Never really played online with RPGs anyway besides Fable and that game was


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 18, 2011)

Does the "light" miracle illuminate the Tomb of the Giants or is that just wishful thinking?


----------



## Helix (Oct 18, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Does the "light" miracle illuminate the Tomb of the Giants or is that just wishful thinking?



I think so. I went there the first time without knowing it would be pitch black. I just kept following the lights every time I went and I accidentally fell somewhere and finally found the Skull Lantern.


----------



## ZergKage (Oct 19, 2011)

Sasuke_Bateman said:
			
		

> thank you, its perfect!
> 
> Priscilla The Crossbreed is the last boss I need to face before Gwyn can't wait



Soooo...apparently you can get his hat.

Spoiler involving Logan/kinda late game too

*Spoiler*: __ 



◦One easy way to reach this area is to attempt to attack Seath the Scaleless in his room, where he is invincible and you will be killed. Upon revival you wake up next to the 2nd bonfire of the Archives, trapped inside a cell. Kill the snake guard through the bars to grab the key to your cell off of his corpse. From the bonfire, turn right out of the cell and head all the way down the spiral stairs to find Logan in a large cage at the bottom, guarded by a group of blue octopus things.

◦The key to opening the cage can be found in a chest in the room with the collapsable staircase on the bottom level of the main building (near the 3rd bonfire of the Archives).

◦After rescuing him this time, he can be found in the room next to the room you got the key from, distinguished by the books tossed everywhere. He will be studying the tomes and talking about how great everything is. He sells you advanced magic, spells that use crystallization as their focus. Talk to him for hints on how to defeat Seath.

◦After you buy all of his spells and defeat Seath, Logan will not recognize you and tell you not to bother him (he is being driven crazy by all the knowledge).

•His final appearance is in the original room you fought Seath the Scaleless.

◦Logan has gone insane and starts attacking you with spells. You will want to resort to killing him. For this you will get his drops.

◦After you kill him, go back to the room where he was teaching you the spells, you will find a chest in his place with Logan's Catalyst, probably the best catalyst in game.




Wish i knew that.

Why oh why are there 50 rare weapons to get for the trophy


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 19, 2011)

Oh my god the animation for the mature head egg's kick.

That's fucking disgusting. I hope whoever summons me next has no idea about it he's going to jump out of his own skin


----------



## Wicked (Oct 19, 2011)

Why do they have a patch for this game and not patching the Covenants?


----------



## letsplaybingo (Oct 19, 2011)

Helix said:


> I think so. I went there the first time without knowing it would be pitch black. I just kept following the lights every time I went and I accidentally fell somewhere and finally found the Skull Lantern.



You can also use the hat you get in Lost Izaltih/Solaire to light the way.


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 19, 2011)

I wanna try this game but it being hard is kinda of a turnoff so should i still try it?


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Oct 19, 2011)

Haha oh wow, I just encountered three summoning signs in The Catacombs... AT LEVEL 69. :rofl 

Looks like I'm not the only one who waited until being at an absurdly high level to clear this terrible place. Unfortunately, I failed to summon all three. Damn connection problems.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 19, 2011)

I have defeated all the bosses...final fight was great sine i summoned someone else, they even let me have the final blow, It was fab...


----------



## Helix (Oct 19, 2011)

letsplaybingo said:


> You can also use the hat you get in Lost Izaltih/Solaire to light the way.



Well, I went to fight the Bed of Chaos last out of the four bosses, so I had no idea.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Oct 19, 2011)

Welp, just got passed Pinwheel. That fight was ridiculously easy, especially with a sunbro as backup.

Now... Where exactly am I supposed to go? I wanted to get that miracle and find the blacksmith in The Catacombs, but now I'm on top of Pinwheel's area and everything is so dark. Can anyone give me directions? I've heard more than enough horror stories about this place to know aimlessly wandering around is a horrible idea. Also, how far in is Rhea? I want to buy that Wrath of the Gods miracle asap.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 19, 2011)

Hand Axe >Drake Sword > Lightning Spear > Enchanted Falchion

From start to finish, also second weapon  Beatrice's Catalyst :3


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 19, 2011)

Havel's armor set+iron flesh=Juggernaut.

Had that setup and breezed through the four kings.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 19, 2011)

I sold my falchion.

Anywhere I can get another one?


----------



## TRI05 (Oct 19, 2011)

i killed all the merchants in the firelink shrine because i was so pissed after constantly dying in stupid ways so i just took out my frustrations on them...


----------



## Wicked (Oct 19, 2011)

Iaito one hand R2 is faster than the TWO Hand Iaito R2 attack. Good job Namco Bandai .


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 19, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Iaito one hand R2 is faster than the TWO Hand Iaito R2 attack. Good job Namco Bandai .



It's like that for all weapons


----------



## Wicked (Oct 19, 2011)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> It's like that for all weapons



Well when the one hand r2 attack does more DAMAGE than the two hand R2 attack something is wrong.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 19, 2011)

It also wastes more stamina. It's definitely not ideal to use R2 in all circumstances.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 19, 2011)

More reason to delay the patch.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 19, 2011)

It was the same in Demon Souls I don't see what the problem is, but I guess people enjoy complaining about trivial matters.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 19, 2011)

Trivial? Get the fuck out of here with that bullshit.


----------



## stavrakas (Oct 19, 2011)

Holy shit got invaded 4-5 consecutive times in the forest (2 of them were 2 invaders vs me), epic fights were epic. I think I'm gonna hold off beating the boss in this area, so much action! Any other places where pvpers invade often?


----------



## Lucifeller (Oct 19, 2011)

stavrakas said:


> Holy shit got invaded 4-5 consecutive times in the forest (2 of them were 2 invaders vs me), epic fights were epic. I think I'm gonna hold off beating the boss in this area, so much action! Any other places where pvpers invade often?



Anor Londo if you kill Gwynevere. Mainly because doing so removes the level limit for invasions against you so absolutely anyone can attack you, even those with 300+ soul levels over you.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 19, 2011)

As long as you're in human form you'll get invaded most likely. Using items that were intended for *Invasion* is a different story.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 19, 2011)

Fuck the Tomb of Giants.

I have no problems in New Londo, Blight Town, Valley of the Drakes.   But this fucking level.  Jesus fucking Christ, fuck.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 19, 2011)

To be fair, the Valley of the Drakes is fucking tiny. I was disappointed when I realised it was just a thoroughfare


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 19, 2011)

This too.

Regardless, the crawling skeletons have some serious bullshit issues with their moveset.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 19, 2011)

Does grinding help at all? Or will it come back to bite me in this ass? Got to undead parish last weekend and my char was like 16-17 around there...


----------



## TRI05 (Oct 19, 2011)

fuck this game...FUCK IT HARD!


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 19, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> This too.
> 
> Regardless, the crawling skeletons have some serious bullshit issues with their moveset.


they have a very small aggro window

if you can see them its very easy to take one out with a double handed R2 jump and a follow up attack(i had a lightning zwielhandler though so i dont know how much damage your weapon does)

also i suggest you being able to have the cast light(i dont remember if thats what its called) spell from the chick by the hydra


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 20, 2011)

i just beat the game spent 69 hours on it

had two spirits to help fight the last boss 

my final equipment was:

Lightning Zweihander +4
Havels Helm+Leggings
Gold Hemmed robe
Stone Gauntlets
BlackKnight Shield

Havels Ring and Ring of favor and protection

time to die on new game +


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 20, 2011)

Currently farming Iron Giant and rolling in magic. I must wield it all.

And my Pyromancy flame has reached the ascended state. Not too long before it gains maximum power.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 20, 2011)

New game + is pretty easy so far, just beat the bell gargolyes

i pretty much three shotted them lol


----------



## nekoryuuha (Oct 20, 2011)

Just beat the final boss. 

Who's fucking idea was it to have him fly 50 feet across the God-Damn room to smite you with his big ass Flaming Sword of Battle!? And then he stays on you like white on rice the whole battle. I had to enter Juggernaut Mode to fucking kill him. So much Hatred...!!!!!!

On another note, I nearly one-shoted The Taurus Demon boss with a single plunging attack and trolled my Red Dragon so I could get Sunlight Spear. Shit's awesome, but I need more Faith to wield it...


----------



## Helix (Oct 20, 2011)

nekoryuuha said:


> Just beat the final boss.
> 
> Who's fucking idea was it to have him fly 50 feet across the God-Damn room to smite you with his big ass Flaming Sword of Battle!? And then he stays on you like white on rice the whole battle. I had to enter Juggernaut Mode to fucking kill him. So much Hatred...!!!!!!
> 
> On another note, I nearly one-shoted The Taurus Demon boss with a single plunging attack and trolled my Red Dragon so I could get Sunlight Spear. Shit's awesome, but I need more Faith to wield it...



Reminded me of False King Allant with the way he tracks you down.


----------



## Lucifeller (Oct 20, 2011)

...you people do know that the final boss can be parry-riposted, right? And it's incredibly easy to do so?

No, seriously, he dies like a bitch to a few ripostes. lolwat From you make the last boss parry-ripostable? Come on, talk about anticlimatic...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 20, 2011)

>implying anyone in the game used parries before this point


----------



## Lucifeller (Oct 20, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> >implying anyone in the game used parries before this point



I did it all the time in Demon's Souls, and the habit stuck. I'm probably one of the few insane enough to face Garl Vinland in straight up melee and engage in a parry war.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 20, 2011)

I love parrying.

Also, I'm using the Divine Halberd + 5 in the Tomb of the Giants.

I want a Fire or Lightning Weapon but neither Blacksmith I have access to can do that, I think.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 20, 2011)

that actually happened to someone who invaded me in blight town a few hours ago, thats what you get for using combustion



> Trivial? Get the fuck out of here with that bullshit.


I'm sorry the truth hurt sometimes


----------



## Athrum (Oct 20, 2011)

So i used the second bell and killed that lava demon. Now im supposed to go to Ano Londo or something, the snakemen there just kick my ass to last tuesday, seems my Drake Sword has run its course cause it does little to no damage to them


----------



## Lucifeller (Oct 20, 2011)

By the way, I think I speak for everyone here when I say that whoever designed the Bed of Chaos fight should be given an award for going above and beyond the call of duty in the pursuit of the best ways to cause rage inducing fits in players...


----------



## letsplaybingo (Oct 20, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Fuck the Tomb of Giants.
> 
> I have no problems in New Londo, Blight Town, Valley of the Drakes.   But this fucking level.  Jesus fucking Christ, fuck.



If you're not that far into the Tomb of Giants, then go and finish Lost Izalith first. You should get the Sunlight Maggot, which is basically a giant light bulb on your head in the Tomb of Giants.

And Dr. Boskov, you can get a Fire weap once you upgrade a normal weapon to +5 then talk to Andre of Astora (blacksmith in Undead Parish). You'll need green titanite shards to upgrade to +5, then you'll need red titanite to bring it up further or if you want to turn it into a chaos weapon. 

For Lightning, upgrade a normal weap to +10, then talk to the blacksmith in Anor Londo (forgot his name). He'll upgrade it for you provided you have enough Titanite Chunks.

Final boss actually felt a lot like Flamelurker, except much more aggressive. I like the intense feeling when I fought him as it really felt that he could smite me down anytime. I was so proud when I beat him head-to-head.

And then you guys tell me he can be parried... damn.


----------



## Athrum (Oct 20, 2011)

Any pointers for a good weapon to used after the drake sword?


----------



## letsplaybingo (Oct 20, 2011)

Athrum said:


> Any pointers for a good weapon to used after the drake sword?



A lot of people like the Lightning Spear that you can get in Sen's Fortress, so you could go with that. Alternatively, just pick any weapon in your inventory, start fiddling with the movesets, and pick a favorite to upgrade. 

I currently favor the halberd (divine), the claymore (lightning), and the great scythe (occult). They all have great range and are pretty strong when upgraded.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 20, 2011)

letsplaybingo said:


> If you're not that far into the Tomb of Giants, then go and finish Lost Izalith first. You should get the Sunlight Maggot, which is basically a giant light bulb on your head in the Tomb of Giants.
> 
> And Dr. Boskov, you can get a Fire weap once you upgrade a normal weapon to +5 then talk to Andre of Astora (blacksmith in Undead Parish). You'll need green titanite shards to upgrade to +5, then you'll need red titanite to bring it up further or if you want to turn it into a chaos weapon.
> 
> ...



Made it to the second bonfire in the tomb of giants.

Not sure where Lost Izalith is, either.  

I can either finish the Swamp under Blight Town or go through New Londo Ruins, as well, so I've been doing the game at random thus far.  Though I was completely unaware of making the different weapons with Andre since I've had several +5 weapons with only the ability to make Divine and Raw.


----------



## letsplaybingo (Oct 20, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Made it to the second bonfire in the tomb of giants.
> 
> Not sure where Lost Izalith is, either.
> 
> I can either finish the Swamp under Blight Town or go through New Londo Ruins, as well, so I've been doing the game at random thus far.  Though I was completely unaware of making the different weapons with Andre since I've had several +5 weapons with only the ability to make Divine and Raw.



Sorry, you're right, you can get Fire weapons from the Skeleton Blacksmith in the Catacombs. 

There are two ways to get to Lost Izalith: long way, you keep going through Demon Ruins until you reach a lava-filled area with those undead T-rex's that stomp on you. Make your way through, and you'll climb a root to the ruins.
Short way, get into the Chaos Servant covenant, give Quelaag's poor sister (seriously, I feel so guilty after killing Quelaag now) 30 humanity and rank up to 2, then a shortcut will appear in Demon Ruins that allows you to bypass the undead Trex area and go directly to a road with a Titanite Demon on it.

Honestly though, just finish the swamp. If you haven't finished Anor Londo yet, you'll eventually reach a dead end in Tomb of the Giants.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 20, 2011)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I'm sorry the truth hurt sometimes



Use the Iaito then you'll know why. When a game forces you to use something you don't want to use how is this a enjoyable experience? The patch isn't even a patch just small updates. Nothing major,


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 20, 2011)

the game is forcing you to use a game mechanic thats always been in the game  oh ok


----------



## Wicked (Oct 20, 2011)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> the game is forcing you to use a game mechanic thats always been in the game  oh ok



This game has flaws and this patch has to fix it. 


Why do I get a feeling this game needs 3 more sequels to get the ideal game they wanted since the beginning?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm not denying that the game has flaws just that the R2 attack being slower than the R1 isn't one of them


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 20, 2011)

People complaining to complain general?


----------



## Wicked (Oct 20, 2011)

Put down a dragon eye in Painted world and nobody picked it up. One hand R2 does more damage than two hand R2. Good idea. Why do you need a shield in this game? I don't wanna be forced to use that.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 20, 2011)

I've never experience that before, however if thats really the case and you don't want to use a shield...then don't? I still don't get how the game is forcing you. If what you say is true equip something else to your left hand thats not a shield:amazed


----------



## Awesome (Oct 20, 2011)

You can always dual wield weapons.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 20, 2011)

Use to katanas


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 20, 2011)

jesus fuck frampt you are a scary friend


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 20, 2011)

Alright, looks like Kellogg's was the bets way to go.  Black Knight Shield made this fight almost pointless, since it negated almost all of her attacks period.  Then I fought the porn title and died because I fell off the edge.  

That's pretty much all there is to the area, right?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 20, 2011)

Bed of Chaos is in their further. Enjoy your joyful reunion with a certain NPC bro of ours.


----------



## Lucifeller (Oct 20, 2011)

You know, whoever designed the Asylum Demon sure put an absolutely amazing amount of effort and loving detail in how its ass jiggles. I think I will have nightmares about it...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 20, 2011)

Twice now looking at this picture has gotten me summoned.

PRAISE THE SUN


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 20, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Bed of Chaos is in their further. Enjoy your joyful reunion with a certain NPC bro of ours.



The game makes you feel like a boss.

Each of them posed a huge threat and now, pfff.

Still have lure 'em, though.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 20, 2011)

Sunbro is the reason i joined them


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 20, 2011)

I don't have online so I feel left out.  

Also, any significant armors for a heavy-hitter type?  I've been using the Eastern Armor set since I found it, and haven't really found anything that isn't leather or dresses.  I haven't beaten Rogers and Hammerstein yet, but there has to be something else worthwhile before that.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 20, 2011)

I feel ya doc. No online kinda ruins it.


----------



## Helix (Oct 20, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I don't have online so I feel left out.
> 
> Also, any significant armors for a heavy-hitter type?  I've been using the Eastern Armor set since I found it, and haven't really found anything that isn't leather or dresses.  I haven't beaten Rogers and Hammerstein yet, but there has to be something else worthwhile before that.



The Gold-Hemmed set. 

Or, if you want something heavier, the Stone set found in the forest.

Havel set is in Anor Londo.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 20, 2011)

Haven't found the Stone set.

Wearing the Gold Hemmed set because it's much lighter than my Eastern Armor and nearly as good, as well as having nearly double the resistance on everything.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm wearing the adventurer's set with the boar helm


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 20, 2011)

I wanted that Boar Helm.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 20, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Haven't found the Stone set.
> 
> Wearing the Gold Hemmed set because it's much lighter than my Eastern Armor and nearly as good, as well as having nearly double the resistance on everything.



I was just thinking about how much I preferred my hem set over my Eastern Armor / leather glove set. Much better overall.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 20, 2011)

It really is.

If only Scythes were viable weapons and didn't have atrocious scaling and bizarre movesets.


----------



## Helix (Oct 20, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Haven't found the Stone set.
> 
> Wearing the Gold Hemmed set because it's much lighter than my Eastern Armor and nearly as good, as well as having nearly double the resistance on everything.



You know the door that's locked by a contraption in the forest? Well, it is pass there. You basically go straight from that entrance until you reach the edge of the cliff with a hostile enemy wielding an axe. Take a right from there, and there is a passage you can take that leads to some stairs. The treasure chest with the set can be found warped around that area behind it. Or in more simple directions, it's by the area with the walking mushrooms.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh I've been there, and around it; I suppose I just haven't seen it.

Once I got tricked into fucking my Covenant with the Forest, I left since I'd killed Sif.  I'll take a look around.  Thankee much.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 20, 2011)

I have mastered Sen's Fortress.

It was being a bitch at one point, now the fortress is my bitch. Come at me lizards.


----------



## Athrum (Oct 20, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I have mastered Sen's Fortress.
> 
> It was being a bitch at one point, now the fortress is my bitch. Come at me lizards.



Im at that same part. Got the lightning spear which helps a lot  got to the part where the giants trow bombs at ya.


----------



## Helix (Oct 20, 2011)

You know what would make this game harder?

Have the enemies that don't respawn once you kill them, respawn (boars, giants, etc).


----------



## Awesome (Oct 20, 2011)

I would just farm them.


----------



## Helix (Oct 20, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I would just farm them.



I guess, but some of them give a shit amount souls. Like for example, the boar took me forever to kill on the defensive, and I only got like 800 souls. Granted,  I was probably using a shit weapon at the time.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 21, 2011)

On the other side of things, the rats can be extremely easy to kill with a good weapon and you can easily get tons of souls.

This also includes the hydra as well, which is just as easy.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 21, 2011)

wow Anor Londo is invasion happy. I turned human to kindle the bonfire solarie is at and took a spirit of vengeance to the face (I killed it) and then just a regular invader (He killed me).

Fucking love this game.


----------



## letsplaybingo (Oct 21, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> wow Anor Londo is invasion happy. I turned human to kindle the bonfire solarie is at and took a spirit of vengeance to the face (I killed it) and then just a regular invader (He killed me).
> 
> Fucking love this game.



If you love PvP, you'll love the last area of the game. Everyone who's at a high level seems to PvP there, plus you can just farm the place for titanite chunks if you're feeling bored.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 21, 2011)

Helix said:


> You know what would make this game harder?
> 
> Have the enemies that don't respawn once you kill them, respawn (boars, giants, etc).



Might just be tedious.

Though it would be cool to fight the Mini Tower Knight again.

Capra and Taurus Demon's only become a nuisance in the Demon Ruins.


----------



## Lucifeller (Oct 21, 2011)

Bed of Chaos done. And so far I STILL haven't found anything as frustrating as fighting Black Phantom Selen Vinland in the swamp in Demon's Souls without cheap Soulsuck tricks.

God I hated that BP.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 21, 2011)

Been farming clams in crystal caves and they don't give up anything.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 21, 2011)

I've had them give twinkling titanite to me before. Though I think I had the covetous gold serpent ring on for drop success.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 21, 2011)

The  drop rate is S (Rare). It's like farming  dragon scales in drakes valley .


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 21, 2011)

i was at the forest covenants place and got attacked by two protectors(players) at the same time

whooped their asses


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 21, 2011)

Lucifeller said:


> Bed of Chaos done. And so far I STILL haven't found anything as frustrating as fighting Black Phantom Selen Vinland in the swamp in Demon's Souls without cheap Soulsuck tricks.
> 
> God I hated that BP.



bow. wooden platforming. flawless victory.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 21, 2011)

Anyone else see some bug thing while smaswhing barrels at undead burg? Managed to kill that bugger and got some titanite and some sparkly white thing. What should i do with it and you can't sell shit in this game right?


----------



## ZergKage (Oct 21, 2011)

Those are used to upgrade items, save them and upgrade a rare weapon or armor. There are alot of those bugs around the world also. When you see them, kill them before they burrow.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Oct 21, 2011)

Oh god, Ceaseless Discharge.  After taking off about 85% or so of his health with dragonslayer arrows, I was near instantly killed when I came out of that tunnel. Then I tried to help others as a phantom, I was killed twice. During the second attempt, even with iron flesh active I was at ~90% health and instantly killed by his multi tentacle slam. This happened after another phantom was killed, and I was around just long enough to see the host die shortly after I did.

I swear, it's almost like From thought "What if players had to face something like the Dragon God from Demon's Souls, only this time he's not confined to a set pattern?"


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 21, 2011)

Yeah, ceaseless discharge can be a dick if your not careful. Just wondering, is a weapon that can be crystal magic weaponed be stronger than an enchanted or magic weapon?


----------



## Awesome (Oct 21, 2011)

Just reached Andor Lando. What the hell is up with this half bridge?


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Oct 21, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Just reached Andor Lando. What the hell is up with this half bridge?



You need to go to that large building to the left of the bridge. To get there, go over one of those walkways leading up towards it. Once inside, beware of using attacks that make you move around a lot.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 21, 2011)

I went up there but didn't see anything 

Let me check again.


----------



## Helix (Oct 21, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Just reached Andor Lando. What the hell is up with this half bridge?



The area where you killed the gargoyle?  Don't laugh.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 21, 2011)

I have no clue what that is pointing at, honestly.

I still have no idea of where to go. And yes, it's near the gargoyle.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 21, 2011)

Go to the left into the building


----------



## Helix (Oct 21, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I have no clue what that is pointing at, honestly.
> 
> I still have no idea of where to go. And yes, it's near the gargoyle.



Okay, how about this.



You run up there, jump off where you see the balcony with the broken window.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 21, 2011)

Oh wow. I just noticed a message on the rail before you said that.

I had no clue I could go on those. That was my issue


----------



## Helix (Oct 21, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Oh wow. I just noticed a message on the rail before you said that.
> 
> I had no clue I could go on those. That was my issue



I know, it took me awhile too.


----------



## Lucifeller (Oct 21, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> bow. wooden platforming. flawless victory.



Yes, because of course if I'm a melee/faith build I will also have a bow lying around. 

Oh wait, my DEX is total crap due to me being a pure STR build (13 total). I can't even properly use a lava bow with it, let alone the White Bow... and pelting her with arrows that do less damage than a level 1 Royal isn't an option, 140 arrows and she barely dropped to 2/3rd health.

Melee is a nightmare, and her aggro range is large enough that using miracles on her is just asking to get stomped. I got ONE God's Wrath off, then she rolled in on me and shanked me with her Blind. ffs I hate PBWT.

At least she's not BP Satsuki. That bastard likes his weed a little bit too much. For medicinal purposes, my ass...

Anyway, enough about Demon's Souls.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 21, 2011)

I guess I'm stuck at the gate in the Demon Ruins without the Chaos Covenant?  

It's good for farming, though.  Taurus Demons go down like bitches.

Stone Armor set + Iron Flesh Ring


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Oct 21, 2011)

I have beaten the game 3x now and I must say it is very enjoyable, probably game of the year unless Batman or Uncharted beats it out.   Only real complaint is the giant step backward they took with online play.  The online is absolutely pathetic in this game which is really inexcusable considering how good it was last time.  Unfortunately it is extremely difficult to play with friends due to the multiple servers nonsense.

Either way the game was still fantastic and that is a minor issue.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 21, 2011)

You forget about some of the Covenants being lazy compared to others (Exclusives and how it ties in to the story).


----------



## Inugami (Oct 22, 2011)

Planned to start this today when I ended Demon's Souls but got some kind of glitch that doesn't let me end the game, after kill King Gallant connection logged me out, missed cinema with Lady in Black when I loaded the game and can't  pass the  last fog screen.

There's this kind of problems on Dark Souls too? I don't want to waste another 80-100 hours playing and not be able to beat the game.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 22, 2011)

I was thinking I didn't kill the Red Dragon from the bridge but where does he fly to?


----------



## Awesome (Oct 22, 2011)

Back to Demons Souls where he remains forever alone.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 22, 2011)

If he went back to Demon Souls what level would the Blue Dragon be placed at? They can't  look at the same area.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 22, 2011)

I was more or less thinking he would go back to smiting new players in world 1-2


----------



## Wicked (Oct 22, 2011)

I meant in this game since Red Dragon is in this game too. Patches is also in this game


----------



## Helix (Oct 22, 2011)

Shuntensatsu said:


> I have beaten the game 3x now and I must say it is very enjoyable, probably game of the year unless Batman or Uncharted beats it out.   Only real complaint is the giant step backward they took with online play.  The online is absolutely pathetic in this game which is really inexcusable considering how good it was last time.  Unfortunately it is extremely difficult to play with friends due to the multiple servers nonsense.
> 
> Either way the game was still fantastic and that is a minor issue.



Damn, 3 times already. All new characters or NG++? 

I hope the upcoming patch does fix or add something to make co-op with people easier. I definitely would like to co-op this with a friend from beginning to end.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Oct 22, 2011)

Ok, killed: Seath, Bed of Chaos, Four Kings, Nito, Gwyndoline.

Do I have anything else to do before I proceed to Gwyn?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 22, 2011)

Oh. My. God.


----------



## The World (Oct 22, 2011)

Infinite Souls/Humanity Exploit



For the cowards and lazies of course.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 22, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Oh. My. God.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 22, 2011)

First play through only saw one Dragon Eye last level. Started on NG+ and invaded two people in the depths. Cracked red eye finally worked .


----------



## Awesome (Oct 22, 2011)

I want to murder the guy who made Andor Londo.

It isn't hard, it's just fucking cheap.


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 22, 2011)

Like when your trying to fight those archers on the ledges?


----------



## Awesome (Oct 22, 2011)

That's exactly the area I was thinking of when I made that post


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 22, 2011)

I've seen plenty of people have issues with that part and you can't just kick the fuckers off.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 22, 2011)

It's not even about kicking them off. It's about being trapped on a less than 1 ft wide balcony when they can shoot arrows from both directions at you and you can only block one of them which leads to you being hit by one and falling to your death.

It's not even that it's hard, it's extremely poor level design. That really sucks compared to the rest of the game which had fantastic level design.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 22, 2011)

Just spotted a Dragon Eye in Anor Londo


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 22, 2011)

Anor Londo might be cheap but it is pretty to look at.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 22, 2011)

Yeah Nighttime Anor Londo is pretty cool.


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 22, 2011)

How do you get nighttime Anor Londo?


----------



## Wicked (Oct 22, 2011)

Kill the princess covenant after Orenstein and Smough


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 22, 2011)

Maybe I was overlevelled (50ish) but I cruised through Anor Londo. I mean yeah I died a few times but nothing super roadblockish besides that fucktard Titanite Demon. Hell, I summoned one other guy and Solaire for Pooh Bear and Piglett and we dominated them.

Even killed Ornstein last 

Speaking of dominating ho~ly shit did the ONE guy I summoned for the Four Kings absolutely trash them. It was insane. I barely got to do anything.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 22, 2011)

Just got into a 2v2 match Anor Londo

I summoned the phantom before I got invaded

Was fun but the 2 NPCs messed us up


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 22, 2011)

74 hours
Level 101
NG+

 Can't defeat Ornstein and Smough, I need to go back to forest to get overpowered and learn some pyromancies. I even tried with two other people and we still lost, I don't have any humanity either so I need to get some


----------



## Wicked (Oct 22, 2011)

If you were lv 102 might see my summon sign outside the door


----------



## Awesome (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm actually just about to fight them. Anybody mind leaving a summoning stone near the bonfire next to Sorlain?

Once I actually get PSN to let me sign in of course. Getting a DNS error right now.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 22, 2011)

I have a summon sign at the base of the staircase as we speak.

Anyway they're really not that bad. Maybe it's just the pyromancy talking but I shred them.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm seeing absolutely no online messages or stones. What is going on?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 22, 2011)

signs will only appear to certain people in your area, since it's p2p servers.

Try using the miracle seek guidance which should reveal more. I'll refresh my sign too, cause that causes it to appear to different people.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Oct 22, 2011)

Helix said:


> Damn, 3 times already. All new characters or NG++?
> 
> I hope the upcoming patch does fix or add something to make co-op with people easier. I definitely would like to co-op this with a friend from beginning to end.



On NG+++ now. I beat it again today. It only takes like 2hrs to beat the game once you know your way through everything and if you skip the uneeded stuff.


----------



## Helix (Oct 22, 2011)

Yeah, the game is fairly short. All you really need to do is ring the two bells, get the lordvesell, and kill the 4 required bosses to fight the last boss.

But, I like all the extra stuff in the game, since I probably didn't experience everything.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 22, 2011)

All I want to do is summon someone but I all I get is "summon failed."

Reset my ps3 and I'm back to no messages...


----------



## Awesome (Oct 22, 2011)

Anybody want to put a summon stone down for Smough and Ornstein? This is the one boss battle I have no chance on beating on my own.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 22, 2011)

...Anybody at all?

The last 3 people I summoned all died before I even brought Ornstein to half health. Does everybody online suck this bad?

I need some actually decent people. I keep wasting my humanity like this.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 22, 2011)

I don't know what you're collecting, but whenever I was summoned it went fine as for me. Hell we kill Smough first by default.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm not collecting anything. I have yet to beat these bosses.

On a side note, I was randomly killed by a black phantom when I wasn't looking at the game.

edit: Just beat them. Killing Smough first really does make it easier.


----------



## Helix (Oct 22, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I'm not collecting anything. I have yet to beat these bosses.
> 
> On a side note, I was randomly killed by a black phantom when I wasn't looking at the game.



Tsk, tsk. Never leave the game unattended when you are human.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 22, 2011)

Had epic duels even 2vs2 and we were on a spree 

Then this ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) with the fog ring had to be a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and cheese his way to win.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 22, 2011)

I got summoned once and there was a spirit of vengeance going at my summoner.

So I went and raped him with two great combustions.

I <3 great combustion.


----------



## nekoryuuha (Oct 23, 2011)

Helix said:


> Tsk, tsk. Never leave the game unattended when you are human.



Quoted for God-Damn truth. I actually got kicked off my damn bonfire while in the middle of things because some asshole tried to invade me.


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 23, 2011)

Forest hunter covenant is useless. Whenever it makes me invade another player, the player is either in a completely different league with higher level than my character with better equipment or using a god damn fog ring.

I especially hate the fog ring abusers.

My character has shitty vitality stat, most of time I die from two hits. Not to mention, a shitty weapon that only does less than 100 dmg when I hit them.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Oct 23, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> Forest hunter covenant is useless. Whenever it makes me invade another player, the player is either in a completely different league with higher level than my character with better equipment or using a god damn fog ring.
> 
> I especially hate the fog ring abusers.
> 
> My character has shitty vitality stat, most of time I die from two hits. Not to mention, a shitty weapon that only does less than 100 dmg when I hit them.



It's ok, I've never been able to kill anyone, I've been invaded 4 times and lost, I tried to invade someone and lost again.


----------



## Badalight (Oct 23, 2011)

Man fuck the final boss, and fuck Iron Flesh. I tried for 3 hours to kill Gwyn and the best I could do was get him to half health.

The bonfire isn't anywhere close so you have to run to him every time which is just annoying.

So after finally "giving up" I used iron flesh and beat him on my first try. Completely under-whelming, and I am very unsatisfied, but there was simply no other way to beat that fucker with my build.

Then the ending was... eh. I wasn't expecting much considering the ending from Demons Souls, but it didn't help the underwhelming feeling.

Over-all, awesome game though, just wish it would've ended on a higher note. Definitely in my top 10 games ever.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 23, 2011)

Badalight said:


> Man fuck the final boss, and fuck Iron Flesh. I tried for 3 hours to kill Gwyn and the best I could do was get him to half health.
> 
> The bonfire isn't anywhere close so you have to run to him every time which is just annoying.
> 
> ...



Why you no parry?


----------



## Badalight (Oct 23, 2011)

Because a failed attempt at parry = death

More info, I leveled up strength to 50 to enable myself to have the ability of wielding any weapon in the game. Was that a smart idea? No, but there were a lot of cool weapons that I couldn't use.

So my character had shit stamina and gwyn would tear through it like butter, and proceed to either 1 or 2 shot me.

Also he almost NEVER gave a chance for me to heal. The only times I had a chance are when he got stuck behind a rock or if he kicked/grabbed (which was not often enough). He didn't have many openings for attack, and every fight as really long and drawn out.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Oct 23, 2011)

Against Gwyn you use Iron Flesh + parry.. he's the only enemy in the game I've used parry against him, and it was kinda easy combined with Iron Flesh.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Oct 23, 2011)

Man, fuck Lost Izalith. Just how many god damn zombie asses are in here!? No matter how many of the fuckers I kill with dragonslayer arrows, it's like their numbers never fall! At 500 souls each, these arrows aren't cheap to spam.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 23, 2011)

If you want to parry use a buckler, it has a much longer parry animation than normal shields since that's what it was made for.


----------



## Badalight (Oct 23, 2011)

Squall Leonhart said:


> Against Gwyn you use Iron Flesh + parry.. he's the only enemy in the game I've used parry against him, and it was kinda easy combined with Iron Flesh.



I know... like I said I used iron flesh and won on my first try. I'm saying I felt cheap and unaccomplished because using that strategy made it WAY too easy. I was trying to beat him without iron flesh considering I used iron flesh on like 3 other bosses (Nito, Seath, 4 kings). 

It's like using the drake sword at the start of the game and owning everything.


----------



## Badalight (Oct 23, 2011)

Neo Arcadia said:


> Man, fuck Lost Izalith. Just how many god damn zombie asses are in here!? No matter how many of the fuckers I kill with dragonslayer arrows, it's like their numbers never fall! At 500 souls each, these arrows aren't cheap to spam.



Go inside one of those big towers. Shoot like 4 of them at a time. They will proceed to stomp each-other to death.

But yes, lost izalith is my least favorite part of dark souls. Duke's archives is up there as-well.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Oct 23, 2011)

Badalight said:


> Go inside one of those big towers. Shoot like 4 of them at a time. They will proceed to stomp each-other to death.
> 
> But yes, lost izalith is my least favorite part of dark souls. Duke's archives is up there as-well.



Wait, it's possible to go inside those towers? I haven't seen any entrances.


----------



## Badalight (Oct 23, 2011)

invisible wall


----------



## Athrum (Oct 23, 2011)

Spent almost all my humanity trying to get help to kill Ornestein and Smough


----------



## Badalight (Oct 23, 2011)

You could've just fought them by yourself. They're actually really easy. They're just deceptively hard.

I killed ornstein in phase 2 on my second try.

Like, phase 2 is just really easy. For phase 1 just lock-on to ornstein while dodge and attacking smough. Smough is super easy to kill and he's fat and stupid.

Ornstein is dangerous so as long as you're locked onto him he should be a problem.

Also another tip, try 2 handing for phase 1 of them fight. You do not need to block as every attack from them is EASY to dodge. Super easy I mean. If you have the flip ring you will never get hit ever.

then since you're 2 handed smough will go down after only like 6 hits.

Phase 2 ornstein is easy, go back to 1 handed and block his attacks.

Stay close to him and block everything. Wittle his health down and you win.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 23, 2011)

My character build is gonna be so effed up 

im sacrificing things i should level for faith so i can throw thunderbolts


----------



## Badalight (Oct 23, 2011)

Lord Genome said:


> My character build is gonna be so effed up
> 
> im sacrificing things i should level for faith so i can throw thunderbolts



lg

i only leveld up strength

like i got my strength to 50 to use everthing but my character sucked dick and i had to use cheap strategies like using iron flesh to beat half the bosses

i feel cheap

iron flesh should be removed


----------



## Badalight (Oct 23, 2011)

Yo lg what you think of the ending, which ending did u get, does it even make sense.

use spoiler tags or something so people don't whine


----------



## Wicked (Oct 23, 2011)

How is Iron Flesh cheap? It's stronger than Warden in Demon Souls but you give up mobility.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 23, 2011)

Plus iron flesh increases the lightning damage you take by 70%.

Edit: whoops scratch that, it increases lightning damage by 45%.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 23, 2011)

I use iron flesh whenever i get invaded. i wait till they get kinda close then use it to see their weapon/damage.

then i smash them in the ground



Badalight said:


> Yo lg what you think of the ending, which ending did u get, does it even make sense.
> 
> use spoiler tags or something so people don't whine


i got the good ending at first, going to get the bad ending this time

i know what both are, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



good endning your just replacing gywn and keeping the fire burning forever etc

bad ending you take the power and use it to bring about the age of man


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 23, 2011)

a lot of the lore is carefully placed and needs to be put together through item description and characters etc

its really fun putting everything together


----------



## Wicked (Oct 23, 2011)

Wow... got invaded in the forest and one of them just stood there the whole time...wtf??

I can't stand those fog ring ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Not even gonna duel them.


----------



## Badalight (Oct 23, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> How is Iron Flesh cheap? It's stronger than Warden in Demon Souls but you give up mobility.



Because it's fuckin broken. It makes almost every boss fight an absolute joke.

Seath? Get close and use iron flesh, 2 hand and wail away and he'll die with no troubles at all.

4 kings? Use iron flesh and wack away at them.

Gwyn, the final boss? use iron flesh and repeat the strategy from the other 2 boss fights and kill his ass in 1 try.

Nito? Iron flesh

iron flesh is the answer to almost every problem. I cannot think of a boss fight where Iron flesh isn't an I-Win button.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 23, 2011)

heres info on the story people from gamefaqs put together(massive spoilers of course)


----------



## Badalight (Oct 23, 2011)

Lord Genome said:


> I use iron flesh whenever i get invaded. i wait till they get kinda close then use it to see their weapon/damage.
> 
> then i smash them in the ground
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I wouldn't say it's a good ending. I think your character DIES. You're apparently the descendant of pygmy, lord of the dark. Since you have the dark sign once you light the bonfire it engulfs you and you die.

That's what I got out of it, anyway. Some people have agreed with me.

Others think the player himself is the pygmy, but that goes against what Kaathe says.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 23, 2011)

also i only used iron flesh on one boss(4 kings)

gywn i summoned some guys and sunbro to help me out


----------



## Awesome (Oct 23, 2011)

What is a good weapon to make divine? I'm going to be going to the catacombs soon and I'm going to need a divine weapon.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 23, 2011)

Badalight said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well i didnt mean it as good good, but the normal ending is what i meant


----------



## Wicked (Oct 23, 2011)

Badalight said:


> Because it's fuckin broken. It makes almost every boss fight an absolute joke.
> 
> Seath? Get close and use iron flesh, 2 hand and wail away and he'll die with no troubles at all.
> 
> ...



It would broken if you could run with it. You can get easily backstabbed. Bosses aren't easy win either because you get knocked back by them and still take damage. Still don't see how it's easy mode. Funny how you say that when I just got helped from a phantom (Wearing a fog ring ) and I couldn't even get a hit on the wolf. easy mode rite?


----------



## Badalight (Oct 23, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> [
> It would broken if you could run with it. You can get easily backstabbed. Bosses aren't easy win either because you get knocked back by them and still take damage. Still don't see how it's easy mode. Funny how you say that when I just got helped from a phantom (Wearing a fog ring ) and I couldn't even get a hit on the wolf. easy mode rite?



No, this is simply not the case. Every single time I used iron flesh on a boss I won, every time. The times I didn't use iron flesh was basically handicapping myself because iron flesh would've made them 10x easier.

Just because you're not good at using it doesn't make it not cheap, it's uber cheap. I could've kicked sif's ass using iron flesh.

The fact that you can't move doesn't matter since every boss runs up to you. It gives you basically unlimited time to heal and your poise goes through the roof. Plus you don't have to worry about blocking so you just wail on the enemy while using 2 hands.

Seath doesn't move, so you being slow doesn't matter.

The 4 kings all come to you, so being slow doesn't matter.

Gwyn comes to you, so being slow doesn't matter.

Centipede demon comes to you, so being slow doesn't matter.

Ornstein and smough come to you, so being slow doesn't matter.

I'm not kidding, iron flesh is so fuckin cheap.

Some guy beat Gwyn at soul level 5 because he was using Iron Flesh.



"Final boss dead with soul level 5 , I leveled up once cause I needed one attunement to equip iron flesh"


----------



## Wicked (Oct 23, 2011)

Yeah and using pyromancy and sorcery and using your weapon is cheap. What's your point?


----------



## Badalight (Oct 23, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Yeah and using pyromancy and sorcery and using your weapon is cheap. What's your point?



I have no idea what you're talking about.

To put it more clearly.

I fought for 3 hours to kill gwyn, and I could not. I tried every strategy possible.

So I said fuck it, used iron flesh, beat him in 30 seconds.

It makes the game easy, that's what I'm saying. Nothing else in the game is quite like it. Though getting the drake sword early on is really cheap as-well.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 23, 2011)

question, if sunbro dies in a boss battle can you not use him anymore?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 23, 2011)

No, phantoms die all the time, it's fine

Also I didn't even get to use iron flesh against the four kings, I summoned this guy and he absolutely raped them.

Also for character builds just make sure you have 40 and exactly 40 vit and endurance. Then you're fine for whatever.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 23, 2011)

Lord Genome said:


> heres info on the story people from gamefaqs put together(massive spoilers of course)



The lore of this game is interesting but you still don't know about everything .


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 23, 2011)

Awesome said:


> What is a good weapon to make divine? I'm going to be going to the catacombs soon and I'm going to need a divine weapon.


Halberd is what most people seem to be using. Although you don't really need a divine weapon for the Catacombs; you can just kill the Necromancers and you'll then be able to put the skeletons down permanently that way as well. That's what I did although I was at level 60 at the time 

I agree about Iron Flesh being broken, it makes so many bosses easy mode.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 23, 2011)

I just tried Iron flesh on a boss since everyone said it was OP.

I took almost no damage.


----------



## Badalight (Oct 23, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I just tried Iron flesh on a boss since everyone said it was OP.
> 
> I took almost no damage.



SEE I AM ALWAYS RIGHT

Iron flesh is so hax. I felt really bad using it. Not at first, but then I realized I was beating the last few bosses soley because of it and got pissed at myself.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Oct 23, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I just tried Iron flesh on a boss since everyone said it was OP.
> 
> I took almost no damage.



Use great magic shield and you will literally take no damage. It is so broken it is ridiculous.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 24, 2011)

This is way more hax than Demons Souls magic shield. I could actually die with that on.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 24, 2011)

Can anyone learn IF olr isit pryomancer only?


----------



## Awesome (Oct 24, 2011)

I haven't found a pyromancer catalyst anywhere so I would assume it's only for pyromancers.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 24, 2011)

Iron Flesh is great but it's not tranquil walk of peace/wrath of god


----------



## Wicked (Oct 24, 2011)

Wow..... put down a Dragon Eye in the forest and this ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) had the fog ring. Got summoned by him again and fell off the ledge pretending I had dragon wings to fly away from the bullshit .


----------



## Helix (Oct 24, 2011)

Badalight said:


> iron flesh is the answer to almost every problem. I cannot think of a boss fight where Iron flesh isn't an I-Win button.



Bed of Chaos 

But, the most effective use of Iron Flesh seems to come end-game. That was the only time I ever used it.


----------



## Badalight (Oct 24, 2011)

Helix said:


> Bed of Chaos
> 
> But, the most effective use of Iron Flesh seems to come end-game. That was the only time I ever used it.



Ima be honest with you

I beat bed of chaos using Iron Flesh

Though only at certain points, it wasn't what enabled me to win I guess. I used light armor and iron flesh when I got close enough to the 3 objectives.


----------



## Helix (Oct 24, 2011)

Badalight said:


> Ima be honest with you
> 
> I beat bed of chaos using Iron Flesh
> 
> Though only at certain points, it wasn't what enabled me to win I guess. I used light armor and iron flesh when I got close enough to the 3 objectives.



Well, not that you _can't_ use Iron Flesh on the boss. But, your lack of mobility would be extremely annoying for that fight since that boss is basically all about out-maneuvering it and the collapsing floor.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Oct 24, 2011)

Iron Flesh is a STRONG option to use, but it isn't good against everything.. yes, you might still win with it but you also could have won in an easier way without it.

Bed of Chaos, Iron Golem and Sif come to mind, I would also say that it's a bad choice for mobs, like the Taurus/Capra Demons in the Demon Ruins.
I wouldn't use it in Blight Town or Lost Izalith either.


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 24, 2011)

How do you get Iron Flesh?


----------



## Awesome (Oct 24, 2011)

You can buy it from your pyromancer friend in Firelink.


----------



## Athrum (Oct 24, 2011)

Im still stuck on Ornestein and Smough xD and now i dont have any humanity to try and summon people, guess i hit the first wall in this game....


----------



## Badalight (Oct 24, 2011)

Squall Leonhart said:


> Bed of Chaos, Iron Golem and Sif come to mind, I would also say that it's a bad choice for mobs, like the Taurus/Capra Demons in the Demon Ruins.
> I wouldn't use it in Blight Town or Lost Izalith either.



Iron flesh works amazing against taurus and capra demons. If I accidently drew the attention of more than 1 at a time I'd use it and completely wreck their shit.

Lost izalith I used it against the titanite demon.

Iron Golem I didn't use it on only because he was easy enough already, but Iron golem is incredibly slow so it probably would've worked on him.

Sif I'm not sure.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 24, 2011)

Why can't the fog ring get banned in pvp? Do something Namco Bandai

Don't forget the Covenants


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 24, 2011)

My Black Knight Halberd seems overpowered.  

I'm wrecking so much shit with it in Anor Londo.  Silver Knights go down in two well-times hits, and none of them have any defense breakers, so my Eagle Shield does the rest.  I might be over-leveled, because Anor Londo was really easy, did it on a single 15 Estus Flask . 

I thought there'd be more of the nonsense in Sen's Fortress but all I got was one ledge with two Silver Knights--went down like bitches.

It's sad that my Gold Hemmed Robes are better than 90% of the armors I find, and most are so much cooler.  The Giant Armor and Black Iron Armor are pretty cool, though.

I didn't kill Priscilla because I went to the edge to look and BAM--cutscene.


----------



## Badalight (Oct 24, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> My Black Knight Halberd seems overpowered.
> 
> I'm wrecking so much shit with it in Anor Londo.  Silver Knights go down in two well-times hits, and none of them have any defense breakers, so my Eagle Shield does the rest.  I might be over-leveled, because Anor Londo was really easy, did it on a single 15 Estus Flask .
> 
> ...



A. You can re-enter the painting and fight her

B. Gold hemmed is good because it's strong, light, and has good resistances. However it cannot be upgraded. A bunch of the armor you found probably can be upgraded to be better.


----------



## Athrum (Oct 24, 2011)

Is there a way to leave Anor Londo without fighting Ornestein and Smough for now?


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 24, 2011)

Badalight said:


> A. You can re-enter the painting and fight her
> 
> B. Gold hemmed is good because it's strong, light, and has good resistances. However it cannot be upgraded. A bunch of the armor you found probably can be upgraded to be better.



Thought so.

And, that's true; it just has some serious defense for such a light set, plus it has some of the best resistance in the game, both ailment as well as fire and lightning.  Lasts a long, long time.


----------



## Badalight (Oct 24, 2011)

Athrum said:


> Is there a way to leave Anor Londo without fighting Ornestein and Smough for now?



Just go back to where the gargoyles dropped you off. You can leave at any time.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 24, 2011)

I upgraded from Gold hemmed to the havel armor. Better in pretty much every way.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 24, 2011)

I'll need much more endurance for Havel's.  

I like being able to roll around like a douche.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 24, 2011)

There's an accessory called Havel's ring. You can wear whatever armor you pretty much want.


----------



## Athrum (Oct 24, 2011)

Badalight said:


> Just go back to where the gargoyles dropped you off. You can leave at any time.



Sweet, thanks, i figured i either need to lvl my char a bit or i need to get more humanity, i wont be able to kill them like this.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Oct 24, 2011)

Invading Lost Izalith is so much fun. So many tough enemies to help you out... It's like the place was designed to favor invaders! One time, the dragon asses did the work for me before I even got to see my target... Overall, I've had some good success as a Darkmoon Blade. While I've had my fair share of losses, I've gotten over 15 Souvenir of Reprisals. It's a shame that weapon buff miracle is so useless, though... Does the talisman ever become useful? Right now Solaire's seems to do the same thing but with higher magic adjustment.


----------



## Badalight (Oct 24, 2011)

Athrum said:


> Sweet, thanks, i figured i either need to lvl my char a bit or i need to get more humanity, i wont be able to kill them like this.



You want some tips?

Lock onto Ornstein, but try to kill smough first. Yes this sounds weird but there is a method to my madness. Smough's attack are easy to dodge. You can dodge roll every single one of them with ease. Make sure you keep him on your screen though so you know when the attacks are coming.

Orn-stein on the other hand has some weird animatinos and is much harder to dodge and block. So you need to stay locked on to him.

Every attack they throw can be easily dodge, all of them. If you get hit then run away and heal.

For phase 1 of the battle, don't use a shield. Yeah I said it, 2 hand that shit. It sounds odd but their attacks are so easy to dodge and the shield is so pointless when you're fighting 2 enemies. Your stamina will be drained too fast to put up a good offense with a shield, so 2 hand.

Also 2 handing will get you to phase 2 quicker, which is the easier phase IMO. You should be able to kill smough in like 6 hits.

Then you have to just worry about Giant Ornstein. Stay close and always make sure you're at full health because he does a shit load of damage. However he's slow and predictable, and everything can be blocked with ease.

Good luck


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Oct 25, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Why can't the fog ring get banned in pvp? Do something Namco Bandai
> 
> Don't forget the Covenants



The patch is going to address the fog ring.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Oct 25, 2011)

Badalight said:


> Then you have to just worry about Giant Ornstein. Stay close and always make sure you're at full health because he does a shit load of damage. However he's slow and predictable, and everything can be blocked with ease.



Not everything can be blocked, I ate a lot of shit from his grab move.. until I figured out I can roll backwards the second I see the lightning coming out.


----------



## Badalight (Oct 25, 2011)

Squall Leonhart said:


> Not everything can be blocked, I ate a lot of shit from his grab move.. until I figured out I can roll backwards the second I see the lightning coming out.



Which grab move do you mean? If you mean the lightning spear one, then yes it can be blocked.

Plus anyone should be able to survive a hit from this guy, i don't think anyone would be 1 shotted. I never leveled up vitality or resistance and I was wearing light armor. He was never able to 1 shot me.

As long as you stay fully healed, you should be fine.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 25, 2011)

also elite knight armor +10>>Havels


----------



## letsplaybingo (Oct 25, 2011)

Lord Genome said:


> also elite knight armor +10>>Havels



Havel's is mainly used for the benefit of poise, especially in PvP. I've seen a ton of people use some sort of heavy weapon with Havel's, and they're pretty much the only ones I've had trouble killing because they have hyper armor through your attacks and can outdamage you in a fair exchange.

I do like the elite knight armor though; it was basically the only body armor I used in my first-run through. Gold-hemmed is nice, but you soon realize that if you've been keeping up with your armor upgrades, it gets outstripped pretty easily, except if you like the fire/lgt/mag def and increased resistance to poison.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## Badalight (Oct 25, 2011)

lg does what he wants


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Oct 25, 2011)

Welp, just tried Four Kings with a phantom as backup. We got our asses kicked, only killing one of them. And I actually thought my 77 SL might be too high for this place... My +3 lightning halberd was barely scratching those bastards. Now I've upgraded it to +5 and intend to use the destructo disk shield. Hopefully it'll go better this time, and I won't get another failed summoning.

Edit: Tried again. This time I got two phantoms, but at first they failed to follow me passed the fog door and one got killed before he could do so. Me and just this one phantom nearly took the Four Kings down this time, but eventually the phantom fell and I got gangbanged from all directions. Now I'm down to just my last humanity... If the third attempt fails, then I'm stuck phantoming.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 25, 2011)

happened to me once, the person who i summoned got killed before we went to fight the boss  it was so annoying i got destroyed


----------



## Awesome (Oct 25, 2011)

Have a poise ring + your best armor and beat the living shit out of the first king before the rest appear. Rinse and repeat and the fight is pretty easy.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 25, 2011)

I was thinking...

They should make the summon signs different depending on which Covenant you joined.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 25, 2011)

Badalight said:


> Which grab move do you mean? If you mean the lightning spear one, then yes it can be blocked.
> 
> Plus anyone should be able to survive a hit from this guy, i don't think anyone would be 1 shotted. I never leveled up vitality or resistance and I was wearing light armor. He was never able to 1 shot me.
> 
> As long as you stay fully healed, you should be fine.



I had 20 VIT and was wearing Gold-Hemmed and nothing one-shotted me, though the impaling move came close.  Big Ornstein really was about being a nimble turtle, at least for me; Eagle shield made it fairly easy.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 25, 2011)

I finally got the game... Started off with a Wanderer like I said I would, and I'm enjoying it so far. Haven't really gotten very far, though. Just aimlessly wandering around in the Undead Burg. Instead of my original plan to buff Faith and Intelligence, I'm just buffing the crap out of Dexterity and Endurance. I'm being pretty aggressive against the normal sized enemies and it's working well for me so far. I also like how these zombie things drop Souls - I kept asking myself why I even bothered killing those skeleton things, given how hard they were to kill and how I didn't get anything for it anyway.


----------



## Athrum (Oct 25, 2011)

Finally killed Ornestein and Smough, now 3 new paths have opened before me  need to explore a bit, also i still have the catacombs and Valley of drakes to snoop around.


----------



## Badalight (Oct 25, 2011)

Athrum said:


> Finally killed Ornestein and Smough, now 3 new paths have opened before me  need to explore a bit, also i still have the catacombs and Valley of drakes to snoop around.



Did you take my advice?


----------



## Badalight (Oct 25, 2011)

Neo Arcadia said:


> Welp, just tried Four Kings with a phantom as backup. We got our asses kicked, only killing one of them. And I actually thought my 77 SL might be too high for this place... My +3 lightning halberd was barely scratching those bastards. Now I've upgraded it to +5 and intend to use the destructo disk shield. Hopefully it'll go better this time, and I won't get another failed summoning.
> 
> Edit: Tried again. This time I got two phantoms, but at first they failed to follow me passed the fog door and one got killed before he could do so. Me and just this one phantom nearly took the Four Kings down this time, but eventually the phantom fell and I got gangbanged from all directions. Now I'm down to just my last humanity... If the third attempt fails, then I'm stuck phantoming.



You can't beat him at 77? 

I beat him on my first try at 60. Maybe you should go buy iron flesh, it's the I-win button in this game.


----------



## Helix (Oct 25, 2011)

Four Kings is easy modo while 2-handing an upgraded Black Knight Sword.

Honestly, the lightning weapons lost their appeal end-game.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 25, 2011)

Lightning weapons are good mid game. They are average at best end game.

I need an upgrade soon.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Oct 25, 2011)

Badalight said:


> You can't beat him at 77?
> 
> I beat him on my first try at 60. Maybe you should go buy iron flesh, it's the I-win button in this game.



I did win on the third attempt. After my phantom didn't have the ring on when jumping into the pit, I regrettably resorted to using Iron Flesh and Crystal Ring Shield because I thought it was the only chance I had. Man, trying to fight normally just wasn't working. My +5 lightning halberd wasn't doing a thing, their attacks took off chunks of my health and easily stunned me, and they were coming from all sides.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 26, 2011)

fuck four kings on new game +

fuck them


----------



## nekoryuuha (Oct 26, 2011)

Lord Genome said:


> fuck four kings on new game +
> 
> fuck them



Well, that's definitely not what I wanted to here, coming up on them in a new game+.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 26, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Lightning weapons are good mid game. They are average at best end game.
> 
> I need an upgrade soon.



Hmm a +5 lightning halberd gets attack power in the 600 range so I think its still plenty good near end game.


----------



## Helix (Oct 26, 2011)

Mura said:


> Hmm a +5 lightning halberd gets attack power in the 600 range so I think its still plenty good near end game.



By end game, I already pumped a lot of strength where my weapons were starting to scale nicely compared to lightning weapons that still had the same fixed damage.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 26, 2011)

Helix said:


> By end game, I already pumped a lot of strength where my weapons were starting to scale nicely compared to lightning weapons that still had the same fixed damage.



I'm guessing your talking about one of the dragon weapons that got you to over 600 strength?


----------



## Helix (Oct 26, 2011)

Mura said:


> I'm guessing your talking about one of the dragon weapons that got you to over 600 strength?



That'll do it too. But, I was using a +5 Black Knight Sword that pretty much did that damage. The Black Knight Greataxe or Greatsword probably would have been better but I had no twinkling titanite to upgrade it.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 26, 2011)

Helix said:


> That'll do it too. But, I was using a +5 Black Knight Sword that pretty much did that damage. The Black Knight Greataxe or Greatsword probably would have been better but I had no twinkling titanite to upgrade it.



I see, I'm a mage type build so I don't have the strength stat to try these weapons out.


----------



## TRI05 (Oct 26, 2011)

guys i wanna start over as a guy who can tank hits, make good damage and uses faith.

what is the best class and best way to level him up?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 26, 2011)

Knight duh


----------



## nekoryuuha (Oct 26, 2011)

Lord Genome said:


> fuck four kings on new game +
> 
> fuck them





nekoryuuha said:


> Well, that's definitely not what I wanted to here, coming up on them in a new game+.



I wish to retract this statement. Fuck them. Fuck them hard. In the last run, I destroyed them faster then they could spawn. Now they destroy me even with Iron Skin. Even my Phantoms are getting murked left and right. This is an insane difficulty jump.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 26, 2011)

ARGH madmadmadmadmadmadmadmad

I beat Priscilla but I didn't get her tail


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 26, 2011)

nekoryuuha said:


> I wish to retract this statement. Fuck them. Fuck them hard. In the last run, I destroyed them faster then they could spawn. Now they destroy me even with Iron Skin. Even my Phantoms are getting murked left and right. This is an insane difficulty jump.


I know! its rediculous. I killed Ornstein ans Smough on my second try, four kings just kick my ass

beatrix is no help because their resistant to magic, and im running out of humanity aaaahhhhhhh


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 26, 2011)

They're resistant to magic?

When I went in, admittedly on NG, the phantom I had with me MURDERED them with crystal soul mass.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 26, 2011)

What's the best way to fuck Nito up with a STR build?  

No magic of which to speak, really.


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 26, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> What's the best way to fuck Nito up with a STR build?
> 
> No magic of which to speak, really.


Nito isn't to difficult with any build if you know what to do. Simply don't approach his coffin and wait around in the area you start in. The large skeletons won't come to you; only Nito and the two smaller skeletons. Fight becomes a lot simpler since Nito only has the really slow sword attack and the scream.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 26, 2011)

Nice.

I gave him a whirl since I just bum-rushed the last 3rd of the Tomb of Giants and went in for giggles, and got toxin spears up my ass.  

Centipede demon battle felt... uncomfortable. 

He just get jumping up and down on the same spot and I killed him in like a minute.  I feel dirty somehow.


----------



## Badalight (Oct 26, 2011)

Centipede demon IS easy. He's only hard at first cuz you don't know wtf to do and you're surrounded in lava. Then you realize he has a very simple attack pattern.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 26, 2011)

And cutting off an appendage nets you an anti-lava ring.

Rogers and Hammerstein is still the hardest fight I've fought thus far, though.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 26, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> They're resistant to magic?
> 
> When I went in, admittedly on NG, the phantom I had with me MURDERED them with crystal soul mass.



beatrix(the summon npc you can bring with you) does shit damage to them, i tried the crystal ring shield(which murdered ornstein and smough on + by the way, did 1000+ damage with 20 int) did maybe 250.

so im assuming they are


----------



## Athrum (Oct 27, 2011)

Badalight said:


> Did you take my advice?



Yes and no xD i did go in guns blazing but i used that pyromancy that boosts your attack in return for HP.
Killed Seath the Scaleless but didnt manage to get the sword from his tail  
Now i think i'll head to New Londo Ruins. Using ornesteins armour atm with a +5 demon spear and one of those big ass shields that drop from the statues in the forest lol


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 27, 2011)

Got that sword from seath last night. He is really hard to get the tail when your by youself. After I got that the rest of the fight was easy.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 27, 2011)

Don't you just really hate it when you manage to get through a really tough area, then all of a sudden you get jumped by two really weak enemies that wouldn't normally stand a chance against you but manage to kill you because you didn't even have time to recover any health?

Those poisonous rats just a little ways off of the Undead Parish are so annoying, too. Maybe I should just equip that spear I looted ages ago.


----------



## Felix (Oct 27, 2011)

I've finished the game today
Top 10 of my life

And

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7FJxUdoxNY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wicked (Oct 27, 2011)

Those blue drakes  are a bitch to farm, they don't give it up easy like the clams do


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 27, 2011)

Those drops from them are the rarest in the game I believe so theres no way its gonna be easy.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 27, 2011)

Better  than putting down the Dragon eye that's for sure...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 27, 2011)

I only need one dragon scale from them too to max out my moonlight greatsword.


----------



## letsplaybingo (Oct 27, 2011)

Mura said:


> Got that sword from seath last night. He is really hard to get the tail when your by youself. After I got that the rest of the fight was easy.



Yeah, I found his was the hardest tail to cut off since he spins around so much when you're alone.

By the way, how is the Moonlight Greatsword? I don't really use it and just got it for collection purposes, but is it worth it to have my pure mage wield it?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 27, 2011)

If you a pure mage then yeah its great. I have 50 intelligence right now and at +5 it would give me a 224 stat bonus+the 198 magic attack stat it would be at +5. Thats 422 I believe. The one handed and two handed R2 attacks are good knockdown attacks but of course they drain durability.


----------



## letsplaybingo (Oct 27, 2011)

Mura said:


> If you a pure mage then yeah its great. I have 50 intelligence right now and at +5 it would give me a 224 stat bonus+the 198 magic attack stat it would be at +5. Thats 422 I believe. The one handed and two handed R2 attacks are good knockdown attacks but of course they drain durability.



It just feels kinda weird wielding a giant ass sword and then suddenly blasting through dudes with spells. It's like its just there for intimidation purposes


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 27, 2011)

Mura said:


> Those drops from them are the rarest in the game I believe so theres no way its gonna be easy.


Darkwraiths drop titanate slabs

id rather test my luck on scales


----------



## Athrum (Oct 28, 2011)

So i just killed 4 kings, Nitto and the Centipede Demon in one go. Guess the only one left is the Witch uh?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 28, 2011)

You got seath and bed of chaos left to do. Should be easy.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 28, 2011)

I did Lost Izalith today.

I was in physical pain by the end of it.


----------



## Athrum (Oct 28, 2011)

Mura said:


> You got seath and bed of chaos left to do. Should be easy.



Oh Seath was dead already, i did him first since i didnt know where to go first and just stumbled into the Duke's Archives lol.
I made 2 mistakes there, one i wasnt able to get his tail, and i accidentally attacked Logan while he was in the cell, so i was forced to kill him.


----------



## letsplaybingo (Oct 28, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> I did Lost Izalith today.
> 
> I was in physical pain by the end of it.



Good thing Bed of Chaos isn't really difficult as a boss, so if you survived the everything the stage throws at you, the boss basically becomes like a relaxing stroll through a park.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 28, 2011)

Athrum said:


> Oh Seath was dead already, i did him first since i didnt know where to go first and just stumbled into the Duke's Archives lol.
> I made 2 mistakes there, one i wasnt able to get his tail, and i accidentally attacked Logan while he was in the cell, so i was forced to kill him.



If your a mage build then that does suck.


----------



## kenji1104 (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm on my NG++ and I need help!

I think Solaire is bugged/ glitched in mine because he doesn't transfer from the Undead Burg to Anor Londo anymore. In my first playthrough everything went well but he went hollow on Lost Izalith. I want to help him in NG+ but then I encountered this bug. I followed the right paths to do but he always stays on the Undead Burg gazing at the sun. I've been on Anor Londo on the bonfire but he wasn't there on NG+ and NG++


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 28, 2011)

>Successfully invade the guilty in Anor Londo
>He and two white phantoms are fighting the titanite demon
>Toxic Mist straight into the room
>Go in swinging
>Getting my ass kicked
>Host dies to titanite
>Everyone's getting mad

I don't even care THE GUILTY PAY THE PRICE


----------



## Felix (Oct 28, 2011)

Solaire is bugged in NG+, since he can't give you the White soapstone


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 28, 2011)

I really want that sexy guide.

I don't think I'd even look at it until I'd beaten the game a few times, both NG+ as well as completely new characters, but it's fucking stylish.  It'd go great with all the other shit I have.


----------



## nekoryuuha (Oct 28, 2011)

I finally killed those damned 4 Kings!! It took Witch Beatrice *&* an OP Phantom to do it, but now I'm a Dark Wraith and leveled the covenent twice in minutes. I kinda love that Dark hand. Sucking Humanity out of NPC's is very convenient.



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I really want that sexy guide.
> 
> I don't think I'd even look at it until I'd beaten the game a few times, both NG+ as well as completely new characters, but it's fucking stylish.  It'd go great with all the other shit I have.



I Have it. I love it's look and usefulness both, even if it has few mistakes here and there. They're probably from changes in the game via the two patches so far, so I can't complain.



Taurus Versant said:


> >Successfully invade the guilty in Anor Londo
> >He and two white phantoms are fighting the titanite demon
> >Toxic Mist straight into the room
> >Go in swinging
> ...



Awesome. Just Awesome.


----------



## Athrum (Oct 29, 2011)

Im finally at the last boss so its time to do some spring (autumn?!) cleaning. Trying to find as many items/spells/etc in the game before i finish it and go into NG+. Also trying to find a new weapon and shield. Using the big ass stone shield and a demon spear +5 with my Golden Hem set, but im thinking of changing into Ornestein armor, but i guess ill have to drop the shield since its so heavy


----------



## Velocity (Oct 29, 2011)

So I fought and killed the butterfly thing... Got my Halberd to +5 and got the Astora Sword thingy and got that to +1 as well, so the Drake Sword is no longer stronger than any other weapon I have. I'm heading into Blighttown next, I think. I tried to Darkroot Basin but I barely ran past that big dude with the massive shield, only to have to dodge around giant crystal things... All so a giant freakin' hydra could spit at me and kill me.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 29, 2011)

Jack the Ripper said:


> So I* fought *and killed the butterfly thing... Got my Halberd to +5 and got the Astora Sword thingy and got that to +1 as well, so the Drake Sword is no longer stronger than any other weapon I have. I'm heading into Blighttown next, I think. I tried to Darkroot Basin but I barely ran past that big dude with the massive shield, only to have to dodge around giant crystal things... All so a giant freakin' hydra could spit at me and kill me.



Did we fight the same boss?

Because I was pretty I didn't even do any fighting.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 29, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Did we fight the same boss?
> 
> Because I was pretty I didn't even do any fighting.



You got help? I just kept throwing fireballs at it. Sometimes I _really_ wish I had gone for the Pyromancer. Only time I ever got help was against the Gargoyles. I got Solaire to keep one of them occupied while I killed the other, since taking two on at once was a bit too much.

I'm finished for the night, but tomorrow I'll be taking on Blighttown. I tried to go down to the Darkroot Basin, but I kinda got killed by the Hydra's spit of doom. So Blighttown it is!


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 29, 2011)

No, I meant the boss battle was hardly a battle at all.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 29, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> No, I meant the boss battle was hardly a battle at all.



Yeah, it was the easiest fight so far. Still fought it, though.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 29, 2011)

Easiest bosses are pinwheel and moonlight butterfly hands down.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 29, 2011)

Centipede Demon is easy if he goes stupid on you.

He literally jumped up and down in the corner until I killed him.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Oct 29, 2011)

Currently on NG+ and at the entrance to Blighttown. I'm very tempted to just go back to the surface, then use the Valley of Drakes backdoor rather than going through this 5fps toxic hellhole again.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 29, 2011)

I died twice in Blighttown and one was because I fell off of a ledge. 

Tomb of the Giants wasn't too bad. I just had to kindle at a bonfire.

Lost Izalith I want to choke someone because of those fucking dragons.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 29, 2011)

NG+ You rarely get help at all

Iron Giant, O&S, Priscilla and Sif were the only boss fights I had help on. 

Those are T-rexs because they wouldn't even be lurking in that area in the first place..


----------



## Velocity (Oct 29, 2011)

Neo Arcadia said:


> Currently on NG+ and at the entrance to Blighttown. I'm very tempted to just go back to the surface, then use the Valley of Drakes backdoor rather than going through this 5fps toxic hellhole again.



...There's a back door?


----------



## Awesome (Oct 29, 2011)

Jack the Ripper said:


> ...There's a back door?



Yea, there is actually. It leads to New Londo, Firelink, and the Valley of Drakes


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Oct 29, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> NG+ You rarely get help at all
> 
> Iron Giant, O&S, Priscilla and Sif were the only boss fights I had help on.
> 
> Those are T-rexs because they wouldn't even be lurking in that area in the first place..



So far I've encountered three phantoms and two invaders before ringing the second bell. 



Jack the Ripper said:


> ...There's a back door?



Yes. By going down to New Londo Ruins, then going to the Valley of Drakes(Requires Master Key or already having gone through the shortcut), you'll see a cave across a little wooden bridge. That's the backdoor. At the end of it is a waterwheel right next to Quelaag's place, skipping over the rest of Blighttown and The Depths.


----------



## ZergKage (Oct 29, 2011)

Yar, if you know how to get to the Valley of the Drakes. Head left (west?) along the path past the undead dragon.(you're not that far so i wouldnt attack him) Apparently this is where you first fight Kirk the NPC invader(before you beat the boss)

You can get to the Valley of the Drakes from Darkroot Basin


----------



## Wicked (Oct 29, 2011)

Really sounds odd. Undead anything sounds like least likely to get invaded if you did get invaded there NG+.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Oct 29, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Really sounds odd. Undead anything sounds like least likely to get invaded if you did get invaded there NG+.



I know, but I did get invaded in lower Undead Burg. The invader was no match for the ancient art of "Wrath of the Gods ambush from behind a corner"... As of killing Quelaag, I've encountered five summoning signs and three invaders. Not too bad for NG+, I suppose.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 29, 2011)

If you go to the New Londo Ruins, which is below the Firelink Shrine, there is a stairway that leads to the Valley of the Drakes--which is connected to Blight Town.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Oct 29, 2011)

Speaking of New Londo Ruins, that's my next destination to join the Darkwraiths. 

I've heard the Four Kings start getting really nasty from NG+ onwards. How viable will slapping on Havel's armor, equiping a +5 lightning zweihander and CRS, and activating Iron Flesh be? It allowed me to solo them the first time, and that was without the armor and zweihander.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 30, 2011)

PYROMANCY FOREVER

Seath: defeated
Tail: gained
I: awesome


----------



## nekoryuuha (Oct 30, 2011)

Neo Arcadia said:


> Speaking of New Londo Ruins, that's my next destination to join the Darkwraiths.
> 
> I've heard the Four Kings start getting really nasty from NG+ onwards. How viable will slapping on Havel's armor, equiping a +5 lightning zweihander and CRS, and activating Iron Flesh be? It allowed me to solo them the first time, and that was without the armor and zweihander.



You'll likely still be killed once or thrice and need phantom support to manage it.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 30, 2011)

doo dee doo invading as a darkmoon

invasion failed

invasion failed

invasion failed


----------



## Champloon (Oct 30, 2011)

any1 care to share their pvp builds? Preferably pyro, dex, or magic builds. Im gettin tired of my bread n butter build


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 30, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> doo dee doo invading as a darkmoon *or darkwraith*
> 
> invasion failed
> 
> ...



It's ridiculous.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 30, 2011)

hey no darkwraiths don't have the additional SINNED requirement. You've got it marginally easier.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 30, 2011)

Dat gwynevere sig.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Oct 30, 2011)

Recently, I was somehow invaded by a darkmoon on NG+. Isn't NG+ supposed to clear you of all sins? Or did killing Gwyndolin's titty monster illusion then killing him, all as a darkmoon myself, permanently put me on the shit list?


----------



## Velocity (Oct 30, 2011)

Take _that_, Dark Knight bastards. Yeah, you saw it right. I can fucking parry now, bitches. What's that? Oh right. You explode in ten seconds because I'm more awesome than you.

Counterattacking after a parry makes me feel boss. 

So I went up against the Gaping Dragon. I died a few times, then decided I'd get some help. Solaire had my back again, the badass he is.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Oct 30, 2011)

Am I the only one scared as fuck by the New Londo Ruins? It's like back in Demon's Souls with the Tower of Latria where I would just wait and wait and wait for a summoning sign to appear in the oppressive darkness before daring to go in. I was able to get through it the first time because the ghosts were weak at my level, but now they can instantly kill me if I get hit by the grab attack... Unfortunately, I don't think any signs will appear until I man up and drain the ruins by myself.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 30, 2011)

So only started DK this week. Been swamped with work.

Kind of pissed there was no fists of awesome.

Died a lot

Got through the burg, Tv helped me get past taurus and found smith bro

>See Castus
>Nah probably just a rod or some shit
> buy castus
> enter cithadel
> bruce lee on every single hollow and titanite in there
> reach fog
> "I'm going to die now"
> Gargoyle punks
> Gold pine resin works on castus
>
> meet pardoner
> get gesture
>feels good.jpg


----------



## Velocity (Oct 30, 2011)

Neo Arcadia said:


> Am I the only one scared as fuck by the New Londo Ruins? It's like back in Demon's Souls with the Tower of Latria where I would just wait and wait and wait for a summoning sign to appear in the oppressive darkness before daring to go in. I was able to get through it the first time because the ghosts were weak at my level, but now they can instantly kill me if I get hit by the grab attack... Unfortunately, I don't think any signs will appear until I man up and drain the ruins by myself.



I don't like Blighttown... The weird colour, the fact I'm so far away from Firelink, the constant worry about getting poisoned and losing a little over 10'000 souls because the last Bonfire is getting further and further away...

I wish there was some way to teleport between Bonfires right now.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 30, 2011)

Bed of Chaos isn't even hard: he's cheap. He makes absolutely no sense. It's all based on whether or not he decides to swing at you mid way through your jump.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 30, 2011)

<- Has been in online co-ops
<- Has a pyromancy of +15
<- Went to where Quelana should be
<- Sees that she isn't there

.png


----------



## zenieth (Oct 30, 2011)

I want pyromancy.

The only way to solve problems is to burn it


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 30, 2011)

Awesome said:


> <- Has been in online co-ops
> <- Has a pyromancy of +15
> <- Went to where Quelana should be
> <- Sees that she isn't there
> ...



lol, have you beaten bed of chaos already? She disappear if you beat it before she tells you her request.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 30, 2011)

**


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 30, 2011)

Awesome said:


> .



    .


----------



## Awesome (Oct 30, 2011)

Well I just beat Gwyn. I wonder what his soul does


----------



## Velocity (Oct 30, 2011)

zenieth said:


> I want pyromancy.
> 
> The only way to solve problems is to burn it



Yep, I have Pyromancy now too. I legged it back to Firelink, got the Pyromancy Flame, upgraded it a little and picked up Fire Orb. I'll be going back to Blighttown later and showing them why pyromaniacs are far scarier than they could ever be.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 30, 2011)

NG+ is surprisingly easy.

I was expecting a difficulty rise similar to Demons Souls.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Oct 30, 2011)

Fuck the ghosts in New Londo Ruins who come up from the water and try to zerg rush you. I used up my last WotG to kill half of them, then ended up falling into the water because my damn halberd causes me to stumble forward when attacking. There goes 11 humanities and 25k souls.

Edit: Finally got the damn key. Pretty sure I've killed all of the ghosts in this particular building, and it'll be smooth sailing to open the floodgates. Also, fuck that one ghost who tries to stab you from behind a wall as you climb up the ladder. That's just being cheap. 

Second Edit: FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF. Two more came at me when I got down from the ladder, and because I was being an idiot, I got killed again.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 30, 2011)

Neo Arcadia said:


> Am I the only one scared as fuck by the New Londo Ruins? It's like back in Demon's Souls with the Tower of Latria where I would just wait and wait and wait for a summoning sign to appear in the oppressive darkness before daring to go in. I was able to get through it the first time because the ghosts were weak at my level, but now they can instantly kill me if I get hit by the grab attack... Unfortunately, I don't think any signs will appear until I man up and drain the ruins by myself.



I hated New Londo, but nothing really compares to the first time I had to play through the Tower of Latria; holy shit, both offline and on, that place is the stuff of nightmares.


----------



## Champloon (Oct 30, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I hated New Londo, but nothing really compares to the first time I had to play through the Tower of Latria; holy shit, both offline and on, that place is the stuff of nightmares.



Yea blighttown tries to be as badd*ss as latria but just doesnt cut it (especially with the rusty ring). Beat the game today, sh*ts epic, I mean if the multi wasnt so sh*tty this game would be a perfect 10 for me.


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 30, 2011)

Awesome said:


> NG+ is surprisingly easy.
> 
> I was expecting a difficulty rise similar to Demons Souls.


It lets you create his sword which doesn't even have the fire effect. And if I remember the stats on it it's pretty mediocre. 

Doing a faith build right now, wanna hurl some lightning bolts


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 30, 2011)

I want to get all the covenants and the pyromancy trophy then i'll be happy


----------



## Wicked (Oct 30, 2011)

Gonna trade this in for Uncharted 3

A game that has an actual story


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 30, 2011)

Fuck this game, STILL stuck on Undead burg. but ive only put like 2 hours in tofday, it wasn't much at all. Fuckers on the stairs still keep killing me and then the douches on the ladder when i go for some more souls. Fuck


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 30, 2011)

Went and nabbed (completely unexpected) the guide while I was at Gamestop.

Really stylish; going to look awesome with the game case.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 30, 2011)

You have the internet for that.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 30, 2011)

I think I'm done with Dark Souls now. Everything was going pretty smoothly, but Blighttown is where they started throwing stuff in for no reason other than to be annoying as possible. The midgets with blowdarts that poison, I can deal with. Those weird deformed guys, I can deal with. The tiny dog things that breathe fire? Piece of cake. Even the walking piles of shit are perfectly fine.

...But when did Dark Souls become a platformer that has some pretty stupid drops?


----------



## Awesome (Oct 30, 2011)

You think Blighttown is bad?

You're still in Paradise.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 30, 2011)

Winny you should have known what you were getting into

Prepare to  Die
Fight
Struggle
Endure
Suffer
Live


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Oct 30, 2011)

I was just helping a guy take on Iron Golem in NG+, and he somehow summoned TWO other phantoms. We all did either the "shrug" or the "well what is it" gesture. Has this happened to anyone else?





Jack the Ripper said:


> I think I'm done with Dark Souls now. Everything was going pretty smoothly, but Blighttown is where they started throwing stuff in for no reason other than to be annoying as possible. The midgets with blowdarts that poison, I can deal with. Those weird deformed guys, I can deal with. The tiny dog things that breathe fire? Piece of cake. Even the walking piles of shit are perfectly fine.
> 
> ...But when did Dark Souls become a platformer that has some pretty stupid drops?



Don't give up. I was stuck in Blighttown for three days, but managed to prevail in the end.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 30, 2011)

Sad though that i only get two days a week to play this game and ther're filled with HW. Not bitching but i i felt like i couldnt get jack shit in done in two-three hours.  Busy soul gridning then died like 3-4 times form stupid shit like being stabbed off of my perch into the edge, etc etc.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Oct 30, 2011)

Was just invading Sen's Fortress several times.

Attempt #1 eventually ends in my victory after a long, grueling battle.

Attempt #2 ends in me getting raped by a crystal sorcery user. Fucking lag allowed me to be killed by attacks I didn't even see. That fucker did not deserve to get over 150k souls.

Attempt #3 ends the moment I get there; target was killed by something else. Still indicted even though he never saw me.

Attempt #4 was BY FAR the most hilarious. The targer was AFK at the bonfire, and I did a falling attack taking out around 60-70% of his health. Now comes the fun part: For the next minute or two, I drained him to death and went from having 10 humanities to OVER 40. He's going to be MAD AS FUCK when he finally gets back to the game! :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## Van fende (Oct 30, 2011)

Is the game out yet?  Is it a good game?


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 30, 2011)

It's actually not even out yet.  

We're all liars.

And it's awful.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 30, 2011)

Stripped naked
went down tower.
Sup havel?

shoosh

only backstabs now.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 30, 2011)

I have played for over 50 hours and I just now learned you can backstab the infected giants in Blight Town.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 30, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I have played for over 50 hours and I just now learned you can backstab the infected giants in Blight Town.



Oh wow 

That long?


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 30, 2011)

As a rule of thumb my first time around I tried to backstab almost every enemy 

Backstabbing is the best way to get rid of those giants although they are easy regardless.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 30, 2011)

To be fair, I never really tried because I wasn't rolling a Dex, whiz-bang flash character, but still.  I was like 'holy shit, what?'


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 30, 2011)

Ugh, one too many failings to get the avelyn crossbow. pretty mad


----------



## Wicked (Oct 30, 2011)

Waited 2 hours at Kiln

Everytime somebody tried to invade me it failed

Every summon sign I try to summon failed

Every dragon eye I tried to summon failed

Every red sign I tried to summon failed

Yeah definitely not missing this game when I trade it Nov 1st.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 30, 2011)

Do you ever do anything besides bitch?


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Oct 30, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Ugh, one too many failings to get the avelyn crossbow. pretty mad



I know of an easy way to get it...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 31, 2011)

Neo Arcadia said:


> I know of an easy way to get it...



Tell me. TELL ME NOW


----------



## ZergKage (Oct 31, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:
			
		

> My internet is shitty but its not my fault, I blame Dark Souls!



Thats a shame, i was fighting people all day in Kiln. I was invaded literally all the time or clicking red summon signs. It was fucking amazing.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 31, 2011)

Yeah I'm up to the Kiln now. Hoping to do some Dragon Duelling.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 31, 2011)

The servers for this game is pretty crappy. Too bad it's like not Demon Souls.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Oct 31, 2011)

Oh, oh god.... I just lost over 44 humanities to the Anor Londo archers. I couldn't get back to the bloodstain before dying again... 



Taurus Versant said:


> Tell me. TELL ME NOW



1. Get on the moving stairs.

2. Position yourself so that the chest is to your right.

3. Move the stairs so the lower part is to your right as well.

4. Go down the stairs and idle a bit.

5. Go back up the stairs, then turn them so the lower side is to your left.

6. Quit and reload.

As the game doesn't recognize moving platforms as solid ground, you'll be warped to the right side because that's the last place you spent a while at. The stairs will still be positioned to the left, so you can just walk right off the floor and on to the bookshelf with the chest.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 31, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> The servers for this game is pretty crappy. Too bad it's like not Demon Souls.



They are? I was just poncing around earlier and summoned two Phantoms. We were pretty much wiping the floor with everything, since clearly nothing can stand in the way of three badasses.

I'm going to carry on, of course. I'm a sucker for punishment, clearly. Last I remember, I had kindled the first Bonfire in Blighttown. I lost a Humanity shortly afterwards, but I still have one or two spare. I seem to get Humanity rarely for doing nothing, like it'll just show up in the counter.

Maybe it's for the messages I leave... I don't leave many, but they're often about how best to deal with the nearest enemies instead of to simply watch out for them.

Either way, I'm actually kind of enjoying the Astora Sword. It's not very powerful, not dealing anywhere near as much damage as my Halberd as an example, but it's really useful. I'm not even sure if I want to make my Halberd a Divine weapon now. I have more than enough Green Titanite Shards to make it one, but meh. I'll probably just continue to level up the Halberd, or wait and see if I come across a Black Knight with one.

Since Black Knights are pussies.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 31, 2011)

I have a great Idea that nobody has thought of before. Put in music in all of areas that doesn't in the upcoming patch.


----------



## eHav (Oct 31, 2011)

just to say i never bought either dark or demon's souls, but i did play an hour and a half or so of demon's, up to some bridge a dragon keeps breathing fire on, wich made me go under it and fight some dogs.. and i can say i am impressed with the combat! loved the game and i cant wait for my friend to finish both demon's and dark souls so i can play those games. and thats about it for now


----------



## zenieth (Oct 31, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> I have a great Idea that nobody has thought of before. Put in music in all of areas that doesn't in the upcoming patch.



I have an even better idea. Maybe you should stop being a prissy little bitch like the character in you avatar.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 31, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> I have a great Idea that nobody has thought of before. Put in music in all of areas that doesn't in the upcoming patch.



Dark Souls doesn't need music. It's the absolute lack of music that sets up the atmosphere so well.

Individual, not reused boss battle music is also extremely refreshing and goes in perfectly.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 31, 2011)

Demon Souls had music this game is dull when you go to new environments.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 31, 2011)

I wish the sky was navy blue, I hate sky blue...its so annoying and so dull. Hopefully God patches this.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 31, 2011)

So, like, I got far enough in Blighttown that I could leave through the shortcut. So I went back to Firelink, levelled up the Pyromancy Flame to +5, my Halberd to +7 (I already have a divine weapon so I might as well just make this one do as much damage as possible) and I'll be heading back into Blighttown through the shortcut just after I've explored the Catacombs.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 31, 2011)

Hook, line and sinker.

Just ignore it.

I kind of want to roll either a flame wielding ninja or holy paladin next time; not sure exactly which of the two I'll invest in, though.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 31, 2011)

This game doesn't immerse you in the game like demon souls. That's what music is for.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 31, 2011)

I should type up my review for Dark Souls now that I beat it. 

Summoning failed


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 31, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Hook, line and sinker.
> 
> Just ignore it.
> 
> I kind of want to roll either a flame wielding ninja or holy paladin next time; not sure exactly which of the two I'll invest in, though.



Ah right how did I not notice. I am dumb.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Oct 31, 2011)

When's that damn patch coming? I need to know whether I should pump my up my strength, dexterity, or neither.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 31, 2011)

Doo dee doo, Dragon Eye down at the Kiln but no summons. Hmm.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 31, 2011)

I used the dragon eye in the painted world near the bonfire and I get summoned rather often.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 31, 2011)

so cute :3


----------



## Badalight (Oct 31, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Demon Souls had music this game is dull when you go to new environments.



Demons Souls did not have music either, minus boss fights and the hub world/nexus.

It's the same as dark souls.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 31, 2011)

Putting together a PvP build. Got my eye on a Lightning Shotel for trolling and a Fire Greatsword of some form for asskicking.

Atm using Quelaag's furysword though I adore its movepool


----------



## zenieth (Nov 1, 2011)

Damn these dogs keeping me from falling stab capra.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 1, 2011)

Gotta kill those dogs first no matter what man. buy a charcoal pine resin from the undead merchant chick


----------



## zenieth (Nov 1, 2011)

Moment when capra can't hit you cause it's too tall and free shots abound


----------



## Awesome (Nov 1, 2011)

Capra is a piece of cake once the dogs are dead.

Up the stairs, jump back down when he's halfway to you. Rinse. Repeat


----------



## Velocity (Nov 1, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> This game doesn't immerse you in the game like demon souls. That's what music is for.



Either the Limited Edition is lying to me or I have a soundtrack disc.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 1, 2011)

Jack the Ripper said:


> Either the Limited Edition is lying to me or I have a soundtrack disc.



Only music in this game are the boss fights and ash lake.


----------



## Badalight (Nov 1, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Only music in this game are the boss fights and ash lake.



Only music in demons souls was against bosses and the nexus...


----------



## Wicked (Nov 1, 2011)

But the music was more enjoyable. You felt more immersed in the world.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 1, 2011)

Jack the Ripper said:


> Either the Limited Edition is lying to me or I have a soundtrack disc.



US only got the artbook. 

Everyone else got a physical copy of the CD as far as I know.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Nov 1, 2011)

When's the ideal time to stop leveling up my faith? Mine's at 40 and I know at some point the boosts become insignificant.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 1, 2011)

I think you're pretty much there.

From what I gather, 40-50 is pretty much the sweet spot for leveling purposes, and I'm not aware of anything other than the Sunbro covenant that needs more than 30 Faith to use, so you're probably good to stop there.


----------



## Ishamael (Nov 1, 2011)

If your going to do PVP at level 120 then stop at 50.

I'm doing a faith build as well at the moment. Thinking of using a Divine Halberd and Occult Great Scythe.

edit: Oh did anyone here about the next patch? From released some notes about it on the JP website. Here's some translations from GF. Everything looks great!


*Spoiler*: __ 





> -Adjustment to effects of following spells/abilities
> magic shield, great magic shield
> slow effect of TWoP
> Ring of Fog
> ...






Here's a thread if you want to read up more:


----------



## Wicked (Nov 1, 2011)

Traded this game in for UC3. 



You don't be missed Dark Souls .


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 1, 2011)

US Special Editions were pretty bland, comparatively.

Tomb of the Giants was my most upsetting level.  Nightmare.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 1, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> US Special Editions were pretty bland, comparatively.
> 
> Tomb of the Giants was my most upsetting level.  Nightmare.



I was about to go to the Tomb of the Giants, since I noticed it was just past The Catacombs... Then I fell down some edge I didn't even see, so I decided to forget it. Then I had the joy of fighting my way back out of the Catacombs. Which I died doing a few times, but at least I found some big skeleton blacksmith dude who turned my Halberd into a flaming one.

I think, ultimately, the only "hard" part of the game is the backtracking. It's more of an annoying thing, though, since in most other games you'd normally be at least given the choice to teleport out if you wished. If anything, the game would really benefit from a teleportation system of some sort. If I could actually teleport between bonfires or somethin', the game wouldn't feel so tedious at times.

Oh well, onto Sen's Fortress. At least now I can kindle the Bonfires further and get myself more Estus Flasks.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Nov 1, 2011)

Jack the Ripper said:


> I was about to go to the Tomb of the Giants, since I noticed it was just past The Catacombs... Then I fell down some edge I didn't even see, so I decided to forget it. Then I had the joy of fighting my way back out of the Catacombs. Which I died doing a few times, but at least I found some big skeleton blacksmith dude who turned my Halberd into a flaming one.
> 
> I think, ultimately, the only "hard" part of the game is the backtracking. It's more of an annoying thing, though, since in most other games you'd normally be at least given the choice to teleport out if you wished. If anything, the game would really benefit from a teleportation system of some sort. If I could actually teleport between bonfires or somethin', the game wouldn't feel so tedious at times.
> 
> Oh well, onto Sen's Fortress. At least now I can kindle the Bonfires further and get myself more Estus Flasks.



Sen's Fortress was by far the hardest part I've been through so far.  The swinging pendulums knocked me off quite a few times before I got the timing down.

I did manage to make the boss trip over his own feet and fall to his death though so that was pretty nice.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 1, 2011)

Those. Bloody. Boulders. 

Or more accurately, those bloody lizard bastards shooting lightning at me while I'm trying to dodge those bloody boulders! 

...At least I got a nifty ring that boosts all my physical defenses by 50. With that and the Elite Knight set, my physical defenses are between 206 and 225. Tanking things isn't my style, but I'll see how it goes. Maybe the ring means I can actually use the lighter stuff without taking too much damage.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 1, 2011)

Neo Arcadia said:


> When's the ideal time to stop leveling up my faith? Mine's at 40 and I know at some point the boosts become insignificant.



50 faith lets you use the most powerful miracle, Sunlight Spear


----------



## Awesome (Nov 1, 2011)

Writing my Dark Souls review.

Expect something along the lines of a high 8 to a low 9.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 1, 2011)

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Dragon Duelling it up, get called to the realm of someone who I'd already beaten once. They start busting out pyromancy and the crystal ring shield, so I great combustion/claymore combo them to death and do the "well, what is it?" emote.

And I get indicted.

GLORIOUS


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Nov 1, 2011)

Failed to invade
Failed to invade
Failed to invade
Failed to invade
Failed to invade
Failed to invade

Please, patch, make it stop! 




Taurus Versant said:


> 50 faith lets you use the most powerful miracle, Sunlight Spear



Meh. I've used the lightning spear miracles enough to know one that's only slightly better than my current one but requires 50 faith, being a member of the sunbros, two slots, and has only 5 uses isn't worth it.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 1, 2011)

Patch is out in Japan. Bunch of nerfs, bunch of buffs.

SURE HOPE NO ONE HERE LIKES ELITE KNIGHT ARMOUR


----------



## Awesome (Nov 1, 2011)

My gameplay section for this review is probably twice as long as a whole small review of mine.

Damn 

This is going to be larger than my Deus Ex 3 review I think.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 1, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Patch is out in Japan. Bunch of nerfs, bunch of buffs.
> 
> SURE HOPE NO ONE HERE LIKES ELITE KNIGHT ARMOUR



Got anymore info on what this patch will do to certain things?


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Nov 1, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Patch is out in Japan. Bunch of nerfs, bunch of buffs.
> 
> SURE HOPE NO ONE HERE LIKES ELITE KNIGHT ARMOUR



Details man, DETAILS!

Oh god please let the Dragonslayer Spear now be worth using.


----------



## Ishamael (Nov 1, 2011)

Mura said:


> Got anymore info on what this patch will do to certain things?





Neo Arcadia said:


> Details man, DETAILS!
> 
> Oh god please let the Dragonslayer Spear now be worth using.


Do you guys read this thread? 

I posted all of the changes according to translations on the last page under a spoiler.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 1, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> Do you guys read this thread?
> 
> I posted all of the changes according to translations on the last page under a spoiler.



Did you? I don't remember seeing it.

Nice byakuren set by the way.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 1, 2011)

Fear me and my epic Black Knight Halberd. 

How annoying that, out of all six Black Knights, the last one is the only one to drop their weapon. I got a shield before, but one weapon and one shield out of six Black Knights is laaaaaame.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 1, 2011)

My review is officially longer than Deus Ex. How much though? No idea 

I'll have to compare. It is very lengthy though, and I still have to add about 3 more paragraphs 

I'll add a summary at the end listing the pros and cons.


----------



## Ishamael (Nov 1, 2011)

Mura said:


> Did you? I don't remember seeing it.
> 
> Nice byakuren set by the way.


Thanks 

Also this site has a list of changes to all equipment in the game, including armors, weapons, everything. It's down at the moment though.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 1, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> Thanks
> 
> Also this site has a list of changes to all equipment in the game, including armors, weapons, everything. It's down at the moment though.



Its down at the moment!? Nooooooo, I must know.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Dark Souls Review_ 





*Story:* 8/10

Dark Souls is the hardcore, gun to your head version of The Legend of Zelda. It really has a story that no one cares about that much. The story is literally this: Lords kill Dragons. Lords now evil. Kill Lords, become new lord to cure curse. Yea, that's the whole story in a nutshell. Most of the story is actually rooted in the plethora of items you find throughout the game. They give an insight into what the world is actually like, some background information on some areas, and some interesting tidbits here and there. To be honest, the item descriptions provide more story to the game than the story presents itself. There is some interesting lore and background information you can derive from the items that you would not get from the actual story. I'm actually glad they went with this approach because this is a gameplay based game. This is not story based. If you want a story, all you have to do is read your item descriptions. The lore is actually pretty neat, so I thought that it was a nice distraction from the actual game. The game's story did what it was meant to do - filler for a unique world and a nice distraction while not being completely terrible. However, the story could have definitely used some improvement. I am not saying that it should be given cutscenes or become story driven, but if there was in game books or more descriptions similar to what the Elder Scrolls series does, there would be a significant improvement. You have all of these amazing locations and only a little lore to learn about them. If they did that, the story would be considerably more enjoyable. The story gets a 8/10. This is not a story based game and was never intended to be one. The game does the story just fine, but could definitely use more detail and information regarding the world considering the type of story it is.


*Gameplay:* 9/10

The gameplay is the biggest portion of Dark Souls. This is the reason to buy this game. The gameplay in Dark Souls consists of insane difficulty, exploration, and fighting. Dark Souls is hard. It is much harder than Demons Souls was, and this is coming from a Demons Souls veteran. I do not recommend this game to a casual gamer unless you enjoy 60 hours of getting pummeled into a bloodstain tons of times. At its core, the game is an RPG, but appears to be a hack and slash to those who have not played the game much. There are many stats that correspond to certain functions like dexterity, vitality, strength, etc. The stats are different from Demons Souls though. There is no magic stat and thus your magic does not level up with you. In order to advance your magic, you must increase the item you use for casting that magic. Instead of having a willpower stat, there is now an attunement stat which is what you use to have more magic stored. Faith and intelligence remain and both scale with sorcery and faith weapons, including catalysts. There are no magic points in this game. Instead of having MP, you have a limited number of times you can use a spell. I have mainly used pyromancy and the number of uses greatly enhances gameplay because I would be far too overpowered if I just had MP. This was a fantastic design choice and gets rid of hax during both the single player and online game modes. 

Another aspect of the combat is gear. There is a lot of gear in this game. From standard chain mail to armor glistened with crystals, this game has everything. There are many different sets of armor for many different scenarios. Light armor for agile and long ranged fighters, heavy armor with lots of resistance for close ranged fighters and tanks, armors based on certain elemental resistances, balanced armor, and much, much more. As far as weapons go, there are a large variety of weapons to use. There are many different weapon categories to choose from and not one is better than the other. While there are typically more swords found throughout the game, you can find a spear or an axe of the same caliber. There are lots of accessories as well and each has a specific purpose while still keeping balance. Balance is a fantastic thing to have in a game like this, especially for an integrated online mode that mixes in with the story. This allows for many different combinations of PvP and PvE without one combination being better than the rest.

Exploration is a large part of Dark Souls. The game is completely open world. You can go where you want, when you want. While the game tries to lead you in a certain direction of where to go, it is ultimately up to you on where you want to go. For example, the first time around I went to the Undead Burge and defeated the first boss (which is actually completely optional. You never have to fight him now that I think of it) and continued along the path to the Undead Parish. The second time around I decided to beat the boss, but then I realized it was completely optional. I took a different route and killed a different mini boss and then decided to take a shortcut to the main objective I was going to. What originally took me 5 hours to do on my original playthrough took around 30 minutes the second time because of how open world this game is. When you compare this to the linear design of Demons Souls, Dark Souls is a much different exploration experience. On top of the exploration, the level design throughout the whole world is based on Firelink Shrine being at the center. Everything eventually connects to Firelink Shrine except for Anor Londo, which is more of a different area altogether. 

Bosses are commonly found in Dark Souls. Many of the bosses you fight will be much harder than anything in the level. Each boss has weak points and pretty much all of them can be defeated with you taking little or no damage, but expect to die many times before you can defeat a boss. Some are easier than others (lol Taurus Demon ,) and some are batshit insane (Smough and Ornstein,) but defeating them with just relying on your wits and skills is extremely satisfying and is arguably the best thing about Dark Souls. If any game does boss battles right, it is Dark Souls. Each boss is different from another and they all hold different challenges. 
A majority of the game you will be exploring the world, killing many bosses both optional and mandatory in a nonlinear order you see fit. Many people have complained about backtracking in Dark Souls, but I never really had a problem with backtracking in this game. It was fairly easy to get to any location in the game once you know your way around the world and know how to navigate it. A thing I should note about Dark Souls is that there is no map. You have to memorize everything. This won't be very difficult considering how many times you are going to die and go back to your bloodstain, so the more you die the better you will remember the world. 
The game is also very generous with checkpoints. At the checkpoints in the game, or bonfires as they are called, you can repair your equipment, return to human form, store your items, and be safe - safe being the most useful. Bonfires are the only safe area in the game, especially if you are in human form. In human form you are prone to invasions if you are not at the bonfire, and if you step away for a little bit you can get invaded and die. I know this because this happened to me before, and it was not a pleasant experience. 

The online portion of the game is actually linked with the single player experience. They both coexist and are melded together. When you are playing online you can view messages from other players for hints, or if they feel like it, traps. This is an incredibly useful feature for this game because you will find things you would not normally find or fall off of a cliff to your death. The co-op and Player vs Player section of the online is the most dominant one though. At any point when you are in human form and not fighting a boss you are prone to an invasion. People can invade your world and kill you and you can do the same to others. You will invade people in the general location you are in and you will invade their world with the goal of killing them. You receive humanity and souls for killing them, so it is definitely worth it. There is also a large Player vs Player community with this game and is definitely worth checking out if you really enjoy the gameplay and do not mind honing your skills to a fine point. The co-op experience is extremely helpful in this game. Cannot beat a boss? Turn into human form and summon someone to help you. Feel like you owned a boss? Use your summon sign to help others and gain rewards. The online portion definitely has a negative side to it though. Summoning Failed. Summoning Failed. Invasion Failed. Invasion Failed. Instead of having dedicated servers like Demons Souls, Dark Souls is peer to peer and suffers from terrible connection often. This definitely hurts the gameplay. It is frustrating trying to summon phantoms several times and then getting invaded after your 5th summoning attempt. This could definitely use fixing.

*Continued in next post.*


----------



## Awesome (Nov 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Review Continued_ 




The negatives of this game mainly regard polish issues. The story in this game is pretty much tacked on and has no substance outside of the items. The game could definitely use more lore and story overall, even if it is just in the background like it should be. While the gameplay is mostly balanced, some weapons are clearly better than others. The lightning spear found roughly half way or less into the game will keep you going until the final boss. This is bad. You shouldn't be able to find a wooden weapon and have it last you until the end of the game. The armor and everything else scaled nicely as the game progressed, but other weapons clearly stood out above the rest. Some magic, especially pyromancy can be overpowered. Bosses that would normally shit on me become fodder due to an overpowered pyromancy spell I am sure you are aware of. Luckily, using the same spell in a different scenario would lead to your death so the spell is balanced in that circumstance. There are sections of the game where it feels cheap and not difficult (Anor Londo, Tomb of the Giants.) I want to die because of my mistakes, not mistakes on level design. The online features definitely needed polish and would be much better off with dedicated servers. I really do not like having P2P connections if it fails so much in the game.


*Presentation:* 9.5/10

Dark Souls looks fantastic. There are many varied environments in this game and they all look equally good. The textures look great for the most part, but there are some low resolution textures here and there. The special effects all look fantastic and animations are very fluid. No complaints there. There are also huge framerate drops, oftentimes for no apparent reason. This really hurts the presentation. When there are things that can easily kill me, I do not want the framerate to get jumpy and unplayable. That shit will not fly in this game. While one area has a ton of it, it is just randomly distributed throughout the whole game in different areas. 
The art design in this game is top notch. If you are expecting generic fantasy Oblivion type art design, do not look here. Dark Souls can look both like a dark fantasy world and an exotic wonderland filled with one shotting shrooms. The game is diverse and artistic from an art stand point, and is the main thing I judge a game on. If the art design is good, the graphics are good. I don't judge it based on texture resolution. You can have the most detailed game in the world, but if it looks generic and lifeless the graphics will suck in my opinion. 

The atmosphere provided in this game is just as dark as Demons Souls. There are more brightly lit areas in this game, like Anor Londo, but it also has extremely dark areas like Darkroot and the Tomb of the Giants. Some areas make you want to piss your pants in fear (Lost Izalith, I am looking at you and your fucking dragons) while others just flat out make you want to avoid the area altogether. 

The music in this game is excellent and definitely helps the atmosphere. While you do not hear any music when you are just exploring, there are many ambiance noises and other things that keep you immersed and on edge. It's much more frightening to go down a pitch black tunnel listening to skeletons that I cannot see rather than listening to generic scary music. I am much more on edge when I listen to ambiance sound in a game like this. Where the music does come in, it is extremely helpful. Each boss fight has music that has a personality and greatly increases the intensity of those fights. The epic music mixed with the epic boss battles makes for a great presentation.


*Final:* 8.8/10

*Enjoyment:* 9/10

I really did enjoy Dark Souls, even more than Demons Souls. However, I cannot justify giving Dark Souls above a 9 for enjoyment. The game irks me in the wrong areas when it comes to giving a game a score. Framerate issues, a buggy online, overpowered magic[/b], cheap level design, and a lack of polish all effect my enjoyment score. A game can be a 7/10 and I can give it a 10/10 for enjoyment if it does not bother me in certain ways and I enjoyed it completely. This game was not the case. As much as I would want to give this game a higher score, I cannot. I am sure if certain things are patched, which my issues certainly can be, I am sure that I would be able to give this a 9.5 for enjoyment. 

The positives in this game really shine in the gameplay and presentation aspects of the game. The game is a blast to play and it is the one game that actually gives me a challenge. I like that it was harder than Demons Souls and provided me with more of a challenge. I feel like this game was what Demons Souls was going for, but it did not get it quite right with the boss battles and overall feel of the game. I grade based on when I played it and the state I played it in. Dark Souls prior to the patch on November 1st, 2011 in Japan gets a 9/10 for enjoyment. 


*Story:*

+Interesting World
+Did what it was meant to do
+Lore in items
-Lack of overall detail
-Lack of in depth lore

*Gameplay:*
+Improved stats
+Improved weapons 
+Balance
+More variety
+Fantastic exploration
+Amazing bosses
+Fun online
+Amazing level design
-Buggy online
-Summoning failed.
-Overpowered weapons / abilities
-Cheap levels

*Presentation:*

+Great art design
+Fantastic environments
+Great ambiance and atmosphere
+Great soundtrack
-Framerate drops


----------



## Helix (Nov 2, 2011)

They ever fix the multiplayer/coop?


----------



## Taleran (Nov 2, 2011)

Got back into it after taking a break and stomped the 2 guys in Anor with a bit of help with Phantoms felt fucking awesome.

Full patch list



> - Some magic effects have been revised. (Magic Shield, Greater Magic Shield, Tranquil Walk of Peace, Ring of Fog, Iron Flesh)
> 
> - Elemental enhanced and Stat enhanced weapons have been rebalanced.
> 
> ...


----------



## Velocity (Nov 2, 2011)

My Fire Halberd +5 is so boss.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 2, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> My Fire Halberd +5 is so boss.



At +10 is where that really shines.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 2, 2011)

Mura said:


> At +10 is where that really shines.



I'm so toooooorn. I have the Black Knight's Halberd, and I really want the Dragonslaying Spear, but I don't have the heart to put this Halberd in the Bottomless Box.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 2, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> I'm so toooooorn. I have the Black Knight's Halberd, and I really want the Dragonslaying Spear, but I don't have the heart to put this Halberd in the Bottomless Box.



The black knight halberd will be stronger than the dragonslaying spear if you up the halberd to +5. Especially if you have a good strength stat. I made the dragon spear in hope it would be strong but it really wasn't and I was disappointed. Although the dragon spear may be good for dex builds so maybe thats why it wasn't too good for me. I'd keep that fire halberd you got though, that'll get strong at +10. At the least keep it in reserve just in case you don't like the black knight halberd or dragon spear.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 2, 2011)

Hmm... My stats are horrible. 

Vit: 11
Att: 12
End: 22
Str: 24
Dex: 17
Res: 11
Int: 10
Fai: 14

I need another two points in Dexterity just to use the Black Knight's Halberd. But I'll get those points, then max out the Black Knight's Halberd.

...and why is Dark Souls so consistently unfair? I misjudged those swinging axe things and got knocked off the edge and killed by the fall. Why do I have to do all of that all over again? It took ten minutes and most of my arrows just to get where I was... The only consolation, if you can call it that, is that I'm about 8'000 souls away from being able to use the Black Knight's Halberd and I freed some dude with a massive hat by complete accident.


----------



## Badalight (Nov 2, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> But the music was more enjoyable. You felt more immersed in the world.



You said they need to add music to the levels.

Demons souls did not have music during the levels.

So there is no difference.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Nov 2, 2011)

I hate you all!!! 

Every Black Knight I beat, I get no weapon, just usseless titanites.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 2, 2011)

You got the covetous gold ring? That helps item drops.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Nov 2, 2011)

Too late now.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 2, 2011)

Why not? Thats in sen's fortress. You can go back and get it.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Nov 2, 2011)

Mura said:


> Why not? Thats in sen's fortress. You can go back and get it.



No I meant Im already near the end of the game anyway. I just defated the last black knight hoping to get a stronger halberd than my +10 flame Halberd.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 2, 2011)

Pervy Fox said:


> No I meant Im already near the end of the game anyway. I just defated the last black knight hoping to get a stronger halberd than my +10 flame Halberd.



Those guys in the kiln respawn so you can keep on farming them.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 2, 2011)

> Got through Sen's Fortress
> Wandered into Anor Londo
> Kicked the crap out of a bunch of Really Big Knights
> Game quitted on me because PSN signed me out again
> Saw something about a Darkmoon Seance Ring
> Googled it
> Heading back to The Catacombs


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 2, 2011)

The Black Knight Halberd is fucking fantastic.

I'm using it as my main weapon; both scaling and raw are great on it.  Needs Twinkling Titanite but hey, it's worth it.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 2, 2011)

Fuck i did not kow there was another knight up the stairs from the parish. MFer kiled me, lol.


----------



## Helix (Nov 2, 2011)

Most, if not all, black knight weapons are boss.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 2, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> The Black Knight Halberd is fucking fantastic.
> 
> I'm using it as my main weapon; both scaling and raw are great on it.  Needs Twinkling Titanite but hey, it's worth it.



Damn straight. I'm keeping, and maxing out, my Fire Halberd for when I'm up against enemies weak to fire, but I'll be sticking with the Black Knight Halberd as soon as it does more damage than my Fire Halberd.



Itachifan727 said:


> Fuck i did not kow there was another knight up the stairs from the parish. MFer kiled me, lol.



I found the best thing to do is sneak up behind him, backstab him, leg it down the ladder, wait half a minute or so, sneak back up behind him, backstab him, leg it down the ladder... It's cheap, sure, but it works.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 2, 2011)

I only found the Halberd.  

I got the shield and then the halberd, and then nothing but Titanite shards.  I shit you not.  I hate this game.


----------



## Helix (Nov 2, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I only found the Halberd.
> 
> I got the shield and then the halberd, and then nothing but Titanite shards.  I shit you not.  I hate this game.



N'aaw, you love it. Don't lie.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 2, 2011)

my game isnt loading 

this is making me ill


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 2, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Damn straight. I'm keeping, and maxing out, my Fire Halberd for when I'm up against enemies weak to fire, but I'll be sticking with the Black Knight Halberd as soon as it does more damage than my Fire Halberd.
> 
> 
> 
> I found the best thing to do is sneak up behind him, backstab him, leg it down the ladder, wait half a minute or so, sneak back up behind him, backstab him, leg it down the ladder... It's cheap, sure, but it works.



 I dont even have time to move; its bullshit. he does this underhand swipe thing that knocks me into the air a good few feet, then proccededs to do it again while im on the ground-- killing me in like two hits.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 2, 2011)

did some four kings coop. That was fun.

I still suck ass without pyromancy though.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm currently sitting on over 1,000,000 souls and don't what the fuck to do with them. I accumulated 300k through coop and PvP, got an additional 600k for killing a forest farmer, and built up the last 100k from more PvP after I decided to go for the 1 million mark. What do?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 2, 2011)

Buy out items everywhere. Bleed each merchant dry. SL120 is the max pvp range, so don't bother going past that.

After that, I guess troll.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Nov 2, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> After that, I guess troll.



That's what I've been doing for the past... three days I think. Anor Londo is ripe for invasions at level 106. Speaking of which, I need to equip the channeler trident and do the JUJU DANCE when invading one of these days. Preferably with Smough's armor equipped for maximum hilarity.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 3, 2011)

Yes, that is absolutely a thing you must do.

I'm thinking about beating Gwyn and moving on to NG+ soon.


----------



## Athrum (Nov 3, 2011)

Im finding it hard to just unequip the goldem hem set lol


----------



## Velocity (Nov 3, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> I dont even have time to move; its bullshit. he does this underhand swipe thing that knocks me into the air a good few feet, then proccededs to do it again while im on the ground-- killing me in like two hits.



You need to sneak, silly. Preferably with armour that doesn't make any noise. You sneak up the stairs, skirt around the edge until you get behind him, then get really close, then press R1. Then, of course, run the hell away.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 3, 2011)

Sneak? Aw fuck, never tried that before. Does it help that im a wanderer?


----------



## Velocity (Nov 3, 2011)

Awwwww yeah. I'm now a Blade of the Darkmoon, but that's not the cool part. The cool part is that I have 251 Physical Defense and 79 Poise. The Black Iron Set is actually pretty badass, stats-wise. Plus it has the added bonus of looking just like the Black Knight out of Monty Python, so... Thanks to Havel's Ring, too, all my equipped stuff is still less than half my limit. I can't wait to see how well Iron Flesh stacks with this.



Itachifan727 said:


> Sneak? Aw fuck, never tried that before. Does it help that im a wanderer?



I guess so. Just be very slow and very quiet. Once you've hit him, don't try to be a hero. Run like a bitch until he loses interest, then stab him in the back again. I only needed to do it twice, but you might need more hits.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 3, 2011)

There's a ring that masks all noise made by moving.

But I think it's in Sen's Fortress.


----------



## Badalight (Nov 3, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Awwwww yeah. I'm now a Blade of the Darkmoon, but that's not the cool part. The cool part is that I have 251 Physical Defense and 79 Poise. The Black Iron Set is actually pretty badass, stats-wise. Plus it has the added bonus of looking just like the Black Knight out of Monty Python, so... Thanks to Havel's Ring, too, all my equipped stuff is still less than half my limit. I can't wait to see how well Iron Flesh stacks with this.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess so. Just be very slow and very quiet. Once you've hit him, don't try to be a hero. Run like a bitch until he loses interest, then stab him in the back again. I only needed to do it twice, but you might need more hits.



lol you use iron flesh

NOOB


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 3, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Awwwww yeah. I'm now a Blade of the Darkmoon, but that's not the cool part. The cool part is that I have 251 Physical Defense and 79 Poise. The Black Iron Set is actually pretty badass, stats-wise. Plus it has the added bonus of looking just like the Black Knight out of Monty Python, so... Thanks to Havel's Ring, too, all my equipped stuff is still less than half my limit. I can't wait to see how well Iron Flesh stacks with this.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess so. Just be very slow and very quiet. Once you've hit him, don't try to be a hero. Run like a bitch until he loses interest, then stab him in the back again. I only needed to do it twice, but you might need more hits.



Does armor type affect anything? Right now using hollow soldiers helm, made of metal, would it make more nosie than if i used the reg cloth hood?


----------



## Velocity (Nov 3, 2011)

Badalight said:


> lol you use iron flesh
> 
> NOOB



Oh shaddup. I used it, like, twice! 

In other news, I joined Green Peace, then kicked off the guy behind Shiva of the Forest. Then killed Shiva. Then killed Sif. I also killed the halfbreed in the painting. I've got a Broken Straight Sword +10, so I can make the Greatsword of Artorias, and I reverted the Lightning Spear +5 to a Spear +10 so I can turn it into a Dragonslaying Spear when the time comes. I need to farm about 40'000 more souls, though, before I can upgrade this Great Scythe to a +10. After that, I'll have the three Boss Weapons I wanted.



Itachifan727 said:


> Does armor type affect anything? Right now using hollow soldiers helm, made of metal, would it make more nosie than if i used the reg cloth hood?



If you can, go full cloth. It's lighter, so you can run faster, and it makes almost no noise at all when you're walking. Perfect for backstabs.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 3, 2011)

Did not know that. just made game 1000x more awesome


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 3, 2011)

I swear to mother fucking god, why do other players only know how to backstab? Do they not know how to fight? Can't even fight me fairly, bunch of pussies I swear.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm chillin' with Solaire at the moment. The Silver Knight dude in the room across is easy pickin's, so I'm just going to keep killing him for a while. 900 souls every ten seconds or so is pretty awesome.


----------



## Badalight (Nov 3, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> I'm chillin' with Solaire at the moment. The Silver Knight dude in the room across is easy pickin's, so I'm just going to keep killing him for a while. 900 souls every ten seconds or so is pretty awesome.



First you use Iron Flesh, and now you're farming?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 3, 2011)

sssh let her enjoy iron flesh before the patch hits, she won't get this chance again.

Beat Gwyn yesterday. New game plus get.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 3, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> I'm chillin' with Solaire at the moment. The Silver Knight dude in the room across is easy pickin's, so I'm just going to keep killing him for a while. 900 souls every ten seconds or so is pretty awesome.



I did the same thing 

Parry + that Knight = one shot kill. Rinse, repeat


----------



## Velocity (Nov 3, 2011)

Badalight said:


> First you use Iron Flesh, and now you're farming?



Who says I'm farming? I hate farming. I'm merely saving up. I dunno how much these upgrades are going to cost, so I'm really only bumping up my 21'000 Souls to 30'000. As for whinging about Iron Flesh, it's helpful when getting knocked back is enough to kill you and dodging isn't an option. I wouldn't have gotten past the bit with the five white gargoyles and two Black Knights with bows for ages had I not simply used Iron Flesh when I got to the ledge.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 3, 2011)

Downhall's helmet is awesome

DEM GLASSES


----------



## Badalight (Nov 3, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Who says I'm farming? I hate farming. I'm merely saving up. I dunno how much these upgrades are going to cost, so I'm really only bumping up my 21'000 Souls to 30'000. As for whinging about Iron Flesh, it's helpful when getting knocked back is enough to kill you and dodging isn't an option. I wouldn't have gotten past the bit with the five white gargoyles and two Black Knights with bows for ages had I not simply used Iron Flesh when I got to the ledge.



I'm kidding.

But yes, Iron flesh totally breaks the game. I wish I didn't use it as much as I did. It's the reason I beat the final boss. 

I wouldn't have needed it if I didn't put strength to 50, though


----------



## Awesome (Nov 3, 2011)

What has been balanced out in the patch? Is getting higher strength and dex finally worth it?


----------



## Velocity (Nov 3, 2011)

Badalight said:


> I'm kidding.
> 
> But yes, Iron flesh totally breaks the game. I wish I didn't use it as much as I did. It's the reason I beat the final boss.
> 
> I wouldn't have needed it if I didn't put strength to 50, though



To be fair, most of the game is pure evil. I was surprised shields are as effective as they are. So a spell that makes life a lot easier is something I'm not about to pass up. It has its flaws, since you can't exactly get out of the way of much with the spell active, so it's a good spell if you've tried something over and over and can't do it or can't be bothered to waste hours redoing the same stretch of land for the thirtieth time.

I really should farm Souls, though. I got the Greatsword of Artorias, but it's useless for me since neither my Intelligence nor Faith are at 20 and I'm not going to waste hundreds of thousands of Souls to go up 16 levels just to use this sword. So instead, I'm going to try to get enough money together so I can level up my Great Scythe +6 to +10, then turn it into the Lifehunt Scythe.

First things first, though. Since I'm back at Firelink Shrine, I'm going exploring. I can think of at least two dungeons I never tried.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm going to upgrade the hell out of my Whip for giggles and see how much I can do with it; it's a pretty terrible weapon all around.  

I haven't touched a single spell during my entire playthrough, mostly by accident, so I'm now regretting my lack of Pyromancer's flame, but fuck that, I'm doing it anyways; I beat the game this far, and I'm not going to stop now.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Nov 3, 2011)

Alright, fuck waiting for the patch. I'm going to splurge my 1,000,000 souls to reach level 120 and wield the Black Knight Great Axe like a boss. By the time that patch gets here and buffs dexterity, I'll be bored with this particular character anyway.

Now I'm going to invade for a bit to give other players one last chance to win over a million souls.

Edit: Just invaded some TWoP using CRS wielding ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) with a phantom for backup. The fucker had the nerve to do the "Was that it!?" gesture upon me inevitably dying.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 3, 2011)

I want to try a Faith build eventually, so I made a new character that starts off as a Thief. That class already has pretty high Intelligence and Faith, so I might see if I can't stick with purely Sorceries and Miracles.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 3, 2011)

IIIIIIIIIIIIIINTERESTING


----------



## letsplaybingo (Nov 3, 2011)

Oh god, this flip ring (Darkwood Grain Ring) is just so lulzworthy, especially with some sort of heavy armour on (Havel's!)

I just really want this patch to arrive as I want to see the new scaling of stats. I'm mostly just screwing around now, co-oping with my old faith build character while having the Darkmoon ring on for those who dare kill Gwynevere.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 3, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> IIIIIIIIIIIIIINTERESTING



I would say I'm surprised, but if Dark Souls sold as well as I hear then there's clearly a lot of masochists out there in the world in need of more torture.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 3, 2011)

Dickstab Forest: The Game


----------



## ZergKage (Nov 3, 2011)

Crazy battles today, like Neo was saying I also ran into some TWoP using CRS wielding ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) with a phantom for backup.(probably the same group) 

The 1st group I faced I ran as soon as I saw i was fighting two people cause thats lame. I made it all the way to where the dual S. Knights were firing arrows(hehehe) and just stood on that middle pillar. They hit me with TWoP then both came from opposites sides. LOL Wrath of God, they both go flying over the edge, The Guilty Pay the Price. 

The second group, I was watching Indecent Proposal and switched back once i felt my controller vibrate. I was getting up and I saw a guy infront of me. I then got kicked in my back and went down. Got up and started running for the dual S. Knights, noticed that only the host was following me. Let him catch up at the part of the bridge without rails, LOL Wrath of God! The Guilt Pay the Price.

And the second group was the last kill I needed to get the Darkmoon Miracle for the trophy and the Plat!


----------



## zenieth (Nov 3, 2011)

cursed

only five pyro spells

castus equipped

any single hit would OHKO me

take out gaping dragon solo


----------



## ZergKage (Nov 3, 2011)

Speaking of Gaping D, this last playthrough the bastard channeler up top buffed him and was shooting bolts at me the entire fight. Solaire got wrecked in a few hits hahaha.


----------



## Ishamael (Nov 3, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> IIIIIIIIIIIIIINTERESTING


Sounds awesome, Darkroot was one of my favorite areas in the game, I'd love to see what more From can do with forests.



Aji Tae said:


> I would say I'm surprised, but if Dark Souls sold as well as I hear then there's clearly a lot of masochists out there in the world in need of more torture.


1.5 million units sold if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 3, 2011)

zenieth said:


> cursed
> 
> only five pyro spells
> 
> ...



I told you you could do it. Gaping is all about never getting hit.

Pretty much every boss is. I was dodging Gwyn like a fucking pro before.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 3, 2011)

6k

6k souls to heal me of curse gone...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 3, 2011)

Offer to be summoned and farm it.

Oh wait your online is up.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 3, 2011)

Also I told you you can fix it for 3k at the sin dude's in the church, you never listen to me


----------



## zenieth (Nov 3, 2011)

who do you think I was going to?


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Nov 3, 2011)

Oh man, I am having a blast with the Black Knight Greataxe. It just RADIATES raw power, and is nearly equal to my +5 lightning halberd with purely physical damage alone. That two-handed R2 that sends the target into the sky is truly a sight to behold, as are the stamina chewing fast swings that knock away medium shields after just two hits.

Edit: Oh god, I've only spent 30 minutes invading Anor Londo and I've already gotten nearly 1,000,000 souls again. One guy had over 300k, and another had over 600k. The 600k guy was a jackpot, seeing as he dared me to find his Chameleon-using self in dark Anor Londo and something killed him right after I got that message.

Edit 2: What the flying fuck? I invaded two dark armor using guys, and I instantly died as they were running towards me.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 3, 2011)

their swag killed you


----------



## Athrum (Nov 4, 2011)

I was trying to get the darkmoon item and miracle, but everytime i go to punish a guilty i get ganked by 2 people :S


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 4, 2011)

Neo Arcadia said:


> Oh man, I am having a blast with the Black Knight Greataxe. It just RADIATES raw power, and is nearly equal to my +5 lightning halberd with purely physical damage alone. That two-handed R2 that sends the target into the sky is truly a sight to behold, as are the stamina chewing fast swings that knock away medium shields after just two hits.
> 
> Edit: Oh god, I've only spent 30 minutes invading Anor Londo and I've already gotten nearly 1,000,000 souls again. One guy had over 300k, and another had over 600k. The 600k guy was a jackpot, seeing as he dared me to find his Chameleon-using self in dark Anor Londo and something killed him right after I got that message.
> 
> Edit 2: What the flying fuck? I invaded two dark armor using guys, and I instantly died as they were running towards me.



If you swap cast magic weapon onto the stone greatsword and use its special it creates a death aura. It's cheating of the worst and most despicable kind.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Nov 4, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> If you swap cast magic weapon onto the stone greatsword and use its special it creates a death aura. It's cheating of the worst and most despicable kind.



Oh wow. After I instantly died to a different player with a catalyst out, I assumed it was just something like a Homing Soul Mass that wasn't visible due to lag. I wonder if they were both using the glitch...


----------



## Velocity (Nov 4, 2011)

So much for that big tree in Blighttown. Weird lizard things with big eyeballs couldn't even take a single Fire Orb each. Got down to this huge underground lake, ran like a bitch past the Hydra there. On my way back from the big dragon guy, the Hydra killed itself. Which was kinda stupid, but meh - can't complain about 10'000 free souls.

Either way, I need to head back off to Anor Londo. Been putting it off for too long, I think. At least I opened up that shortcut.


----------



## Badalight (Nov 4, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> So much for that big tree in Blighttown. Weird lizard things with big eyeballs couldn't even take a single Fire Orb each. Got down to this huge underground lake, ran like a bitch past the Hydra there. On my way back from the big dragon guy, the Hydra killed itself. Which was kinda stupid, but meh - can't complain about 10'000 free souls.
> 
> Either way, I need to head back off to Anor Londo. Been putting it off for too long, I think. At least I opened up that shortcut.



You mean frogs? And you should've already encountered them in the sewers.

If you didn't, you don't know how to explore very well :amazed


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Nov 4, 2011)

Just a heads up to fellow invaders: I've gotten 5 invasions within a short period of time in the Duke's Archives at level 129.

Also, I've come to the conclusion that Great Magic Barrier >>> Vow of Silence. Completely stopping shit like TWoP and Great Magic Shield is nice, but it's generally better to still have access to your own spells in the event that your opponent isn't a cheap ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Velocity (Nov 4, 2011)

Badalight said:


> You mean frogs? And you should've already encountered them in the sewers.
> 
> If you didn't, you don't know how to explore very well :amazed



In what country are those things frogs? 

Anyway, I never said I hadn't seen them before. Just expressin' my disappointment that they died so easily. Seems the Fire Orb is just plain godly, I guess.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 4, 2011)

Neo Arcadia said:


> Just a heads up to fellow invaders: I've gotten 5 invasions within a short period of time in the Duke's Archives at level 129.
> 
> Also, I've come to the conclusion that Great Magic Barrier >>> Vow of Silence. Completely stopping shit like TWoP and Great Magic Shield is nice, but it's generally better to still have access to your own spells in the event that your opponent isn't a cheap ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



I forget how but GMB can be used in such a way as to nullify all damage. It's also cheating


----------



## Velocity (Nov 4, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> I forget how but GMB can be used in such a way as to nullify all damage. It's also cheating



If you can combo Iron Flesh with it, then it'd make you almost invincible.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 4, 2011)

You can't. Iron Flesh won't stack with any other spell buff. And transient curse.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Nov 4, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> I forget how but GMB can be used in such a way as to nullify all damage. It's also cheating



I'm pretty sure you're thinking of Great Magic Shield, which is a bugged sorcery meant to buff shields but instead gives the user invincibility. Great Magic _Barrier_ is a miracle which which functions as a magic-based damage counterpart to Iron Flesh and Flash Sweat. If GMB can give its user invincibility, that's news to me.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 4, 2011)

Okay that sounds about right, my mistake.

TWOP is getting nerfed hard at least come the patch.

Except apparently 1.04 bugged hard and fucked up online play for Japan, so we're probably getting 1.05 later when From get their shit together.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 4, 2011)

Found this game at the store for $40. Despite me not really liking Demon's Souls, I bought this game. Must be the masochist in me.


----------



## nekoryuuha (Nov 5, 2011)

Neo Arcadia said:


> I'm pretty sure you're thinking of Great Magic Shield, which is a bugged sorcery meant to buff shields but instead gives the user invincibility. Great Magic _Barrier_ is a miracle which which functions as a magic-based damage counterpart to Iron Flesh and Flash Sweat. If GMB can give its user invincibility, that's news to me.



So _That's_ it! I've been wondering why this one guy I watched a friend fight wouldn't die no matter how many times he got hit. Shit makes sense again, thank you. 



Neo Arcadia said:


> Also, I've come to the conclusion that Great Magic Barrier >>> Vow of Silence. Completely stopping shit like TWoP and Great Magic Shield is nice, but it's generally better to still have access to your own spells in the event *that your opponent isn't a cheap ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)*.



Quoted for truth. Only like one out of five people seem to fight you straight-up. Near everyone seems to just rely on the backstab trick or other little things that take the fun off of fighting. It becomes, 'Who can exploit the system better' instead of just, 'who's the better build/player?'


----------



## Velocity (Nov 5, 2011)

Just about to take on the bosses of Anor Londo. I've got a pair of Humanity spare, so I'll probably go Human see if there are any NPC summon signs (hopefully Solaire, 'cause he's a badass).


----------



## Badalight (Nov 5, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Just about to take on the bosses of Anor Londo. I've got a pair of Humanity spare, so I'll probably go Human see if there are any NPC summon signs (hopefully Solaire, 'cause he's a badass).



Nooo! Don't tarnish the best fight in the whole game!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 5, 2011)

Badalight said:


> Nooo! Don't tarnish the best fight in the whole game!



Bullshit, its hard enough trying to take on those two by yourself.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 5, 2011)

Running around garden

telling plants to fuck off.


----------



## Badalight (Nov 5, 2011)

Mura said:


> Bullshit, its hard enough trying to take on those two by yourself.



They arn't that hard once you get the strategy down.

I like the fight because it was totally different than any other fights in the game, very unique. The only other really unique boss was Bed of Chaos, though that boss had a few problems.

My strategy was:

Used light armor, Chaos Lucerne +5, dark wood ring for super rolling.

Phase 1:

1. 2-handed in phase 1, the ONLY time I used 2 handed in the entire game. With the Dark Wood ring every attack can be dodged easily. Orstein still has a few tricky moves so don't lose sight of him.

2. Take out the fat guy first because it's easy, and phase 2 of this fight is a joke.

3. Lock onto Ornstein because he's more dangerous. Yes this means I was locked onto Ornstein but attacking Smough. Pretty sweeeeeet.

Doing this, I was able to dodge Ornstein's attacks since I was locked onto him. Smough's attack are so easy to dodge it's not even funny, that's why locking onto him is a waste. I also tried locking onto nobody but Ornstein was always able to sneak a few hits in that way. Using 2 handed sped up this phase a lot which is good because this phase it hard. Blocking is useless here anyway because your stamina will be destroyed so you won't be able to counter-attack well enough anyway.


Phase 2:

1. Switch back to sword/shield using the eagle shield.

2. Get as close to Ornstein as possible and wail on him.

3. Try to get behind him if you can, just so there's a better chance of him missing his attacks.

4. Make sure you're ALWAYS at full health because his grab does a shit ton of damage.

5. If you get hurt, heal when you're up close to him, not when you're far away.


As soon as I started using that strategy, I beat him in 2 tries. Took awhile to figure it out but that's why I love this boss so much because it took a completely different strategy than normal to beat them.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 5, 2011)

Mura said:


> Bullshit, its hard enough trying to take on those two by yourself.



Smough is made of marshmallows. And both Ornstein and Smough in small form are easy as hell to avoid, the only real hard part was giant Ornstein, and I was playing offline with no NPC summons.   It's a really fun fight once you stop freaking out that two scary motherfuckers and gunning down on you.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Nov 5, 2011)

I swear, ever since I put on the Hornet Ring it feels like backstabs have gotten easier and my performance has gotten better. 

Also, fuck yeah invading Painted World of Ariamis. I haven't even lost once. I thought level 130 might be too high for PvP, but I was so very wrong.

Edit: Oh wow, I just invaded a guy on my friend list. That was awkward.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 5, 2011)

fuck you moonlight butterfly


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 5, 2011)

go human and summon Witch Beatrice so you can call upon her for the Four Kings


----------



## Velocity (Nov 5, 2011)

Badalight said:


> Nooo! Don't tarnish the best fight in the whole game!



It was weird. On my first try I took out Smough by myself really easily, then died  against Super Ornstein. On my second try, I saw a summon sign and thought I'd give it a go and for some reason I did worse. Didn't even manage to take Smough out. I lost all my humanity, too, so yay for that. Tomorrow, then, I'll take both of them by myself. I can't summon any help anyway, so...


----------



## zenieth (Nov 5, 2011)

so beatrice just basically soloed


----------



## zenieth (Nov 5, 2011)

3k souls? well dirty diana


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Nov 5, 2011)

Holy shit, I invaded a dragon head duper who used it with firebombs upon seeing me. Explosions fucking everywhere. Thankfully though, I managed to take a detour path and get behind him while he was seemingly unaware... The backstab results were odd. Lots of lag, with me taking some damage and getting stunned a bit while the glitcher goes through the backstab animation without taking any damage. For a dragon head duper, he was lazy; only 100k souls were gotten for killing him.

Edit: Welp, my benchmark has now been achieved; I HAVE ACCUMULATED 4,000,000 SOULS THROUGH NOTHING BUT PVP AND COOP. Glitchers and farmers ain't got shit on me.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 6, 2011)

mmmm dark root mmmm


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Nov 6, 2011)

Damn it, why do so many people get back up after my Hornet Ring backstabs? Every time it either takes out like 60% or 90% of their health depending on what they're wearing despite the damage easily being in excess of 1k. Is everyone but me a vitality monster? My HP is 970, and I get by just fine most of the time.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 6, 2011)

According to what I have read everyone seems to go for a minimum 1400-1700 before they start running around expecting fights.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 6, 2011)

I never put any points into Vitality, 'cause I'm awesome like that.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Nov 6, 2011)

Taleran said:


> According to what I have read everyone seems to go for a minimum 1400-1700 before they start running around expecting fights.



That is nuts. If someone needs that much HP, then they're doing it wrong. With how much damage everything dishes out, it's best to focus on avoiding and blocking attacks instead of trying to sponge them.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 6, 2011)

I only build up vit as a safeguard in case I get caught while dodging. More insurance than an actual necessity


----------



## Taleran (Nov 6, 2011)

Neo Arcadia said:


> That is nuts. If someone needs that much HP, then they're doing it wrong. With how much damage everything dishes out, it's best to focus on avoiding and blocking attacks instead of trying to sponge them.



Well it is keeping them safe from your backstabs.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Nov 6, 2011)

Taleran said:


> Well it is keeping them safe from your backstabs.



Touche. Still, I usually kill them with a second backstab after they try to back away to heal.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 7, 2011)

How bloody typical...

In my "main" character's save, I fought all six of the Black Knights because I wanted the Black Knight Sword. In the end, I only got the Halberd. With the 32 Strength he now has, a Black Knight Sword would've been amazing.

Just a few hours ago, on my Faith-centric second character, I went back to the Undead Asylum and wiped the floor with both of the Black Knights there (fear my godly parrying skills), and got myself a Black Knight Sword. The worst part? The character with the sword can never use it unless I waste nine levels boosting their Strength to 20.

...If only I could somehow trade this weapon to my other save.


----------



## Ishamael (Nov 7, 2011)

Black Knights respawn at the Kiln, the final area of the game. So if you still want your BK Sword on your strength character you can get it there.

Although I recommend the Axe, it's far better then any of the others.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 7, 2011)

what a coiniky dink. I beat my first black knight in the catacombs and he dropped the axe.

Also is there any benefits to Princess Guard or is it just sweet delicious titties?


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 7, 2011)

Fuck this game. fuck it hard. finally found UPs bonfire, but then i keep dying at the part where there's a caped knight with a spear soldier hiding in the corner. Try to go after the soldier to make my life easier, but then get roflstomped by both of them. Suck a dick...

And the sneak trick don't work; fucker just waits at the top edge of the stairs for me to come up back and rapes me. Like..icant explain--he just doens't reset all the way.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 7, 2011)

undead Burg?

The captain won't come so long as you get out of it's field of vision. Just stay in the hallway next to where he is. It'll attract the spearman.

Kill it and then take the captain solo.


----------



## Ishamael (Nov 7, 2011)

zenieth said:


> what a coiniky dink. I beat my first black knight in the catacombs and he dropped the axe.
> 
> Also is there any benefits to Princess Guard or is it just sweet delicious titties?


Nope you get those two shitty miracles and that's it.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 7, 2011)

zenieth said:


> undead Burg?
> 
> The captain won't come so long as you get out of it's field of vision. Just stay in the hallway next to where he is. It'll attract the spearman.
> 
> Kill it and then take the captain solo.



Nah, the parish church after you have to go into the infested barracks/downstairs thing filled with those goddmaned slaves who team up on you in threes. Bitches i tell you 

The other captain was fine cuz i could just backstab his ass then garud and rape, but this is agitating me. Maybe I'll kill em next weekend.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 7, 2011)

Oh that.

Should be easier to take out that captain then.

just walk, not run, walk up behind him and backstab. Lead him to the wood bridge and just punch him off.

As for the group of undead fodder.  either lead them down stairs and take them one by one or blitz to the backroom and climb the ladder.

From there you can basically just punch them off as they climb up

@ishmael: ooooh... FUCK IT DEM TITTIES DELICIOUS.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 7, 2011)

If you take out the first undead captain, you can hit the undead soldier in the back of a head with an arrow. That'll make him come down the path towards you.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 7, 2011)

I have no bows nor arrows; killed the undead burg merchant. by accident. 

I lied, i hjave like fifty damn light crossobws but no fucking arrows


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 7, 2011)

>Invade as Forest Spirit
>Opponent is using Fog Ring
>Just wail on them with my flame claymore while they're hitting back with a lightning something
>they die
>Well, what is it?
>indicted


feels fucking good man


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Nov 7, 2011)

With 99 humanities and 10,000,000 souls obtained through invasions, I have reached soul enlightenment.  That is to say, I've gotten to the point where you just don't give a darn about how to get more souls or even worry about losing them anymore.



Taurus Versant said:


> >Invade as Forest Spirit
> >Opponent is using Fog Ring
> >Just wail on them with my flame claymore while they're hitting back with a lightning something
> >they die
> ...



I know that feeling. There's just something magical about managing to win against people who use cheap tactics.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 7, 2011)

I've reached SL80 so far. Growing into a SL120 PVP machine.

Just gotta leave enough room for 24 int, if I'm not using my Channeler's trident I'm doing something wrong.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Nov 7, 2011)

Man, why can't Gwyndolin's set be as good as the gold hemmed set? I want to make a trap sorcerer and that set would be perfect aesthetically, but it sucks so badly stat-wise.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 7, 2011)

gold hemmed is getting nerfed.

Also making a trap? Really? This is what you do with your spare time?


----------



## Awesome (Nov 7, 2011)

Is the latest patch out yet? I have been waiting to start my next playthrough until the next patch comes out.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 7, 2011)

1.04 fucked up online for Japan, so From is quickly trying to release 1.05. That's what we'll be getting eventually.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Nov 7, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> gold hemmed is getting nerfed.
> 
> Also making a trap? Really? This is what you do with your spare time?



You say that as if it's a bad thing. What's the point of there being a character editor if you don't want to fuck around with it for hilarious results?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 8, 2011)

Neo Arcadia said:


> With 99 humanities and 10,000,000 souls obtained through invasions, I have reached soul enlightenment.  That is to say, I've gotten to the point where you just don't give a darn about how to get more souls or even worry about losing them anymore.



May I ask how you got that many souls and humanities?

Edit: I see, through invasions. Kinda skipped that part.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 8, 2011)

LOLOLOL just got negged for saying i had no bows; someone is buthurt


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm trying a Pyromancer and dumping a lot into Dex to try a flaming ninja style.

We'll see how it goes. 

Falchion + Fireball.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 9, 2011)

Walk into door in forest

Field of blades...

friend

IT IS ON

COME AT ME KING OF WOLVES!


----------



## Athrum (Nov 9, 2011)

Anyone knows what is beyond those doors in Lost Izalith where you fight Solaire?


----------



## Awesome (Nov 9, 2011)

I never fucked around in Lost Izalith. Tomb of the Giants and Lost Izalith were get in and gtfo areas.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 9, 2011)

Man, my go with a Pyromancer has gone much differently than my first. 

EVERYTHING WILTS TO THE FLAME

EVERYYYYYYYTHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINGGGG


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Nov 9, 2011)

Athrum said:


> Anyone knows what is beyond those doors in Lost Izalith where you fight Solaire?



The entrance to Demon Firesage's room. The doors are a shortcut unlocked by being at rank 2 in the chaos covenant. In fact, if you take the shortcut while killing all of those bugs then you don't have to fight Solaire.


----------



## Helix (Nov 9, 2011)

So... when will 1.04 release? I been waiting forever.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 10, 2011)

1.05 comes out today in Japan


----------



## zenieth (Nov 10, 2011)

Dusk's skirt is hella fresh.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## Velocity (Nov 10, 2011)

Y'know, it would've been nice to know that you still lose all your stuff when Seathe kills you. I lost 42'000 Souls.

Major bummer. 

Overall, though, this Duke's Archives is a pretty nifty place. I reverted back to the Elite Knight armour for a little while, but the Twinkling Titanite I found here so far helped me boost my Silver Knight Armour to +2 and the Leggings to +1. Admittedly, it's not going to be wearable for a while - with an Elite Knight Helm +3, Elite Knight Armour +7, Wanderer Manchette +7 and Elite Knight Leggings +6, my Defense is sitting at 249 and I'm still light enough to wear the ninja ring.

Oh well... I have 4 Humanity so far. I just need to get 30, then I can save Solaire from imminent doom.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 10, 2011)

Well, at least I'm getting somewhere with this Humanity farming rubbish. It's boring as hell, but still... If I'm to save Solaire, I need as much Humanity as I can get.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 10, 2011)

Solaire is worth it.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 10, 2011)

I have fifteen Humanity in items and ten actually on my character. I only really need another five, but I'll probably get another sixteen just to be safe. If he proves more difficult than Ornstein and Smough, losing ten Humanity will be the least of my problems.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 10, 2011)

I almost have tenof those that i never use cause im too scared. and dont have online anyway, so there's really no point besides itemdrops, but those sduck this early


----------



## Velocity (Nov 10, 2011)

Well, I saved Solaire. The poor guy is practically suicidal, though suicidal is better than actually dead.

To be honest, for a minute there, I thought I had messed up. I killed all the bugs, then ran into Lost Izalith and couldn't find Solaire anywhere. Then I got killed by the Titanite Demon on my way back and on my second run through, I saw Solaire sitting there asking if everything was a lie...

Poor guy.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 10, 2011)

Yo is double humanity worth anything items wise or should I use it and kindle a fire?


----------



## Ishamael (Nov 10, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Yo is double humanity worth anything items wise or should I use it and kindle a fire?


Nope it's just two humanities, nothing more.

Getting my Grant build ready for when 1.04 finally comes out.

If ever.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 10, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Yo is double humanity worth anything items wise or should I use it and kindle a fire?



Actually, go trade it in the Undead Asylum with the bird girl to the left of where you're dropped off. You'll get a Rare Ring of Sacrifice. There are only three in the entire game and they're incredibly valuable because they prevent you from losing anything upon death, even if you're Cursed (which is something the normal Ring of Sacrifice can't protect you from).


----------



## zenieth (Nov 10, 2011)

you mean the ring that breaks after one use?

hahahaha

kindling


----------



## zenieth (Nov 10, 2011)

Why is every unholy thing in blight town?

I just killed a spider sac lava wasp tentacle thing and now I feel dirty.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 11, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Well, I saved Solaire. The poor guy is practically suicidal, though suicidal is better than actually dead.
> 
> To be honest, for a minute there, I thought I had messed up. I killed all the bugs, then ran into Lost Izalith and couldn't find Solaire anywhere. Then I got killed by the Titanite Demon on my way back and on my second run through, I saw Solaire sitting there asking *if everything was a lie...*
> 
> Poor guy.




*Spoiler*: __ 



It is, though.




PRAISE THE SUN


----------



## Velocity (Nov 11, 2011)

zenieth said:


> you mean the ring that breaks after one use?
> 
> hahahaha
> 
> kindling



It might break after one use, but I can think of at least two situations where a ring like that is an absolute necessity (once in Demon's Ruins and once in The Duke's Archives). Humanity can be gotten anywhere - once you get past a certain point in the game, Humanity is really easy to get. On the other hand, there are only three Rare Rings of Sacrifice in the entire game. They're well worth keeping hold of, especially considering you lose nothing. You don't even become Hollow again, which is frankly amazing if you're running around in Anor Londo as a human trying to get help to take on Ornstein & Smough but some idiot invades and kills you with Crystal Homing Soul Mass.

Rare Ring of Sacrifice >>>>> Getting five more Estus Flasks.

Kindling isn't even really worth it until you get to the end of The Catacombs.


----------



## Badalight (Nov 11, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Well, at least I'm getting somewhere with this Humanity farming rubbish. It's boring as hell, but still... If I'm to save Solaire, I need as much Humanity as I can get.



USING A WALKTHROUGH?

DISAPPOINT


----------



## Velocity (Nov 11, 2011)

Badalight said:


> USING A WALKTHROUGH?
> 
> DISAPPOINT



Oh shaddup. How was I ever going to know otherwise? There are literally no hints or anything. Nobody ever says "Oh, that door can only be opened by giving 30 Humanity to Quelaag's sister", let alone that Solaire is even behind it and will go Hollow if you don't do things in a very specific order.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Nov 11, 2011)

Welp, started a new sorcery character and made it passed the Taurus Demon. I killed him on my first try with a single plunging attack and nonstop swinging immediately afterwords. Good improvement over the few deaths I had against him when first starting the game.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 11, 2011)

Badalight said:


> USING A WALKTHROUGH?
> 
> DISAPPOINT



Not to go off topic but do you have a thing against aji or something? I sensing a certain pattern when you quote aji.


----------



## Ishamael (Nov 11, 2011)

Both of Solaire's storyline ends are pretty depressing. He either goes crazy or his quest ends in failure as he's never able to find a sun of his own.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 11, 2011)

Solaire is no doubt depressing but I think quelaag's sister, quelaan takes the cake for most depressing.


----------



## Ishamael (Nov 11, 2011)

I feel awful for her.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-YDVUJplOY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## letsplaybingo (Nov 11, 2011)

Yeah, makes you feel bad for her since you pretty much kill the only person who truly loves and cares for her in a harsh and unforgiving world.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Nov 11, 2011)

Oh wow, I just encountered one of those low level Darkwraith assholes while helping some guy in the parish on my new character. The fucker had powerful pyromancies and the dark armor to boot. We almost managed to kill him, but he finished the host off with combustion.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 11, 2011)

>the Scimitar's parrying animation

OH MY GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO-

I've found my new favorite dynamic duo.


----------



## Esura (Nov 11, 2011)

How much did the new patch change? Is STR stat builds more viable now?


----------



## Ishamael (Nov 11, 2011)

Esura said:


> How much did the new patch change? Is STR stat builds more viable now?


I think almost anything that scales with Str was buffed, so yeah a STR build is more viable. If you plan on doing a PvP Str build then I'd recommend the Black Knight Greataxe. It's already excellent base damage was buffed and it has a B rating in Str.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 11, 2011)

Regular weapons and STR/DEX scaling has been buffed, and elemental given a slight nerf, so far as I recall.


----------



## Badalight (Nov 11, 2011)

Mura said:


> Not to go off topic but do you have a thing against aji or something? I sensing a certain pattern when you quote aji.



I do not, infact i talk to her in a diff section.


----------



## Esura (Nov 12, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> I think almost anything that scales with Str was buffed, so yeah a STR build is more viable. If you plan on doing a PvP Str build then I'd recommend the Black Knight Greataxe. It's already excellent base damage was buffed and it has a B rating in Str.





Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Regular weapons and STR/DEX scaling has been buffed, and elemental given a slight nerf, so far as I recall.



Fuck yeah bahaybee!!

I'm glad I held off on progressing any further in Dark Souls. I knew I would of regretted relying on elemental weapons and shit only.

Wonder should I role Knight or Bandit now since Pyromancers are nerfed.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 12, 2011)

Badalight said:


> I do not, infact i talk to her in a diff section.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 12, 2011)

These fucking anor londo archers.

Everybody else uses arrows.

They're ;like fuck that eat a javelin and die


----------



## zenieth (Nov 12, 2011)

Damn

them


Can't even stab the fuckers before getting javelined off a ledge.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 12, 2011)

I was bitching about that a couple of weeks ago.

Bitches don't know when to stop being dicks on that ledge.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 12, 2011)

zenieth said:


> These fucking anor londo archers.
> 
> Everybody else uses arrows.
> 
> They're ;like fuck that eat a javelin and die



Run like a bitch. Seriously. Just _run_. Once you get onto the ledge, if you've got something big and heavy like a Zweihander, use it. You need to be able to stun them in one hit. Either that or stay at range. roll when they shoot an arrow at you and throw fireballs at them.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 12, 2011)

Been trying that

run the fuck up the ledge

roll until I'm right on them

combustion their ass, but they still knock me off 



edit: barrel rolled right under them barrel rolled right off the ledge.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 12, 2011)

Kill the shit out of archer

Walk into room

Brolaire.

This

FUCKING

GAME


----------



## Velocity (Nov 12, 2011)

Did you go after the second archer, the one to the left? He's guarding an item that gives 10'000 Souls, if I recall correctly. Either way, yeah, Solaire is awesomeness. I really want his sword, but I can't bring myself to kill him.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 12, 2011)

You can kill him in a next life. 

Must be fun to be a total dick and invade people for giggles--especially since there's a covenant for that.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 12, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> You can kill him in a next life.
> 
> Must be fun to be a total dick and invade people for giggles--especially since there's a covenant for that.



I hate invaders. Especially since they all seem to use Homing Crystal Soulmass. I've been invaded three times and all three times, the invader used the same spell. The last guy that tried to invade me while I was in the Duke's Archives, though, learned the hard way that I won't be taken out a third time by that spell.


----------



## sharpie (Nov 12, 2011)

You can roll out of the way or walk to the side to avoid the soulmass in most cases.  I believe that spell is gonna get nerfed in the 1.04 patch too.  

If I get invaded and can't find the guy, I'll use it as sort of an warning in case the persons using the fog ring.  If they run up behind me or something it'll shoot at the person.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 12, 2011)

Onionbro is still alive?

I thought that douche merchant in sen's fortress stripped his corpse of his armor. Saved him. I love this game.


----------



## sharpie (Nov 12, 2011)

Yep, Catarina knight/Onion dude is gonna pop up in a few spots.  Not sure if you can summon him as a phantom like Solaire though.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 12, 2011)

>Get Dragonslayer greatbow
>Equip silver knight's gear
>Invade Anor Londo
>Move to Archers

I AM BECOME THE *THIRD* ARCHER


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 12, 2011)

Superb.

I wish I could get the black knight armor and invade low level players.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 12, 2011)

SL1 Darkwraiths are the shit. I want to be one.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 12, 2011)

I am heavy bows guy. And THIS is my bow. She weighs 10 units and fires 500 soul dragon slaying lance arrows at 20 rounds per minute. It costs 2,000 souls to fire this weapon for twelve seconds.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 12, 2011)

After helping half a dozen people as a white phantom in the past hour I've yet to see a single fucking summon sign anywhere.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 12, 2011)

super ornstein is not to be fucked with.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 12, 2011)

Battle of attrition.

Though, to be honest, his only dangerous move was the impale/shock thing since me and my Eagle Shield didn't even give a darn.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 12, 2011)

zenieth said:


> super ornstein is not to be fucked with.



I solo'd that fucker like a boss. After, as TV can attest since I kept whining at him the entire time, two or three days of getting my arse handed to me. Although, in my defense, I had gotten myself summoned into other people's games to help them kill the two but never once got anyone summoned into my world to help me (either because some wanker invaded me seconds after I went human or because there just weren't any signs, so I died fighting by myself).


----------



## Taleran (Nov 12, 2011)

It is amazing how much simpler the game becomes when creating a new character, wanted to make a Sorcerer/Pyromancer and the game has been a snap up to the Bonfire in Sen's anyway.

Was able to skip the Drake Sword entirely because I just went and death ran to the sword next to the undead dragon in Valley of Drakes through the New Londo entrance.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 12, 2011)

Second character does seem to go much more quickly.  

Really having fun with my Pyromancer Ninja.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm fighting them solo.

Pyromancy is godsend and my +9 iaito helps a lot


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 12, 2011)

I beat my first playthrough solo since I had no online.  

But broing it up is more fun.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 12, 2011)

accidently kill ornstein first.

Smough smashes his body in one shot.

You cold friend


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 13, 2011)

Platinum trophy obtained. Going from fighting gwyn to the giant blacksmith in less than 3 hours with no master key is pretty good I think.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 13, 2011)

Just started NG++ on my serious character, thinking about what covenant I am gonna join.

Also when is the patch gonna come out, I can't stand that non of my scaling weapons are not even at the same level as my lighting weapons. Seriously with 99 str/dex I barely have weapons doing the same damage as a lighting Zwei.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Nov 13, 2011)

>Helping some guy with Smores and Oreo
>Other phantom kills Oreo while me and the host are obviously trying to kill Smores first
>Cue battle with electric Smores
>Phantom is trying to melee him, host is using flamethrower pyromancy, and I'm casting soul arrows all at the same time while he starts charging his butt slam
>Screen freezes due to enormous lag from all of the stuff going on at once

Well shit.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 13, 2011)

Neo Arcadia said:


> >Helping some guy with Smores and Oreo
> >Other phantom kills Oreo while me and the host are obviously trying to kill Smores first
> >Cue battle with electric Smores
> >Phantom is trying to melee him, host is using flamethrower pyromancy, and I'm casting soul arrows all at the same time while he starts charging his butt slam
> ...



What a bunch of wimps. 

When I went up against those two, all I needed was an oversized sword and my sharp reflexes.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 13, 2011)

Great Combustion is my new favorite thing in the world, the transfer from a block into that is so gratifying when the enemy is burning to death, also works wonders against bosses whose face you have to get up into.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 13, 2011)

Those invaders are so annoying at times. Went up against some guy in Duke's Archives again (I'll never finish that area with invaders constantly interrupting) who spammed the same spell as everyone else. I dodged it each time, so he switched to a different tactic. He started walking weird, avoiding even dead on hits, then suddenly I got backstabbed.

I'm guessing it was lag. Which is bleh. I wonder why there aren't any summon signs around. I'd love a bit of back up against these damn invaders.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 13, 2011)

Ilove invaders they try cheap tactics, but they fail hard. I only lost once, and that was with my first fog ring encounter in the area outside Nito's lair, I was fightin toxic babbies too.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 13, 2011)

Cheap tactics?

Tranquil walk of peace, fog ring and the shitty servers.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 13, 2011)

Tranquil Walk and Fog Ring are getting some nice nerfs soon.

I've only encountered one goofball with a lightning weapon and stupid VIT levels, to be honest.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Nov 13, 2011)

Was just trying out Chameleon as a forest invader:

First attempt: Results in me just sitting there for a while as the host can't find me. Eventually another guy invades, and I send the message "I see you. But can you see me?" Then the host disconnected. Damn. 

Second attempt: I just stand there as the target is fighting another phantom. After the other phantom retreated to do something, I kind of just moved around near where the host was standing. Whether he was afk or in the menu and didn't see me or was just wondering "Why the hell is that bush moving?" I don't know. Either way, he didn't come after me. Eventually the phantom came back and killed him with CRS.

Third attempt: I activate Chameleon not too far from the spawn point next to the cat. As I was typing this, the host somehow knew it was me and shot me with the Dragonslayer Bow. Shortly afterwards, a TWoP and and Homing Soulmass using phantom came up and killed the host

Fourth attempt: About three or so phantoms invade and get killed. Turns out the host has a fog ring using phantom with him. Eventually, another invader comes and brings the battle too close for comfort to my hiding spot. Miraculously, he somehow won against those two guys without me coming out to help.

Also, this should prove to be an easy way to get pillage items. I can just sit there and be afk until another phantom or two kills the target.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 13, 2011)

soon as the patch hits I'm making a jolly co-op character :33


----------



## Wicked (Nov 13, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Tranquil Walk and Fog Ring are getting some nice nerfs soon.
> 
> I've only encountered one goofball with a lightning weapon and stupid VIT levels, to be honest.



I hope they just get rid of both of them. The advantages you gain from them are too much. I got twoped as soon as I got summoned laying down the dragon eye. This ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) summoned me like 3 times stood in the same place and repeated. Fog ring is just dumb, you can't lock on so the ring should be something else like.. shoot out fog hence fog ring not invisible ring .


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 13, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Cheap tactics?
> 
> Tranquil walk of peace, fog ring and the shitty servers.



Just stupid shit really, like getting invaded at the catacombs, the guy tries to goup up with a shit ton of skellies with fog ring and ends up getting 1 shotted. Another tried hiding behind the giant blacksmith tempting me to attack him, another was up on the church balconies shooting dragon slayer arrows at me.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 13, 2011)

Xiammes said:


> Just stupid shit really, like getting invaded at the catacombs, the guy tries to goup up with a shit ton of skellies with fog ring and ends up getting 1 shotted. Another tried hiding behind the giant blacksmith tempting me to attack him, another was up on the church balconies shooting dragon slayer arrows at me.



Catacombs are the worst. The skeletons won't die and they roll at you. Anor londo is a fun place for summoning duels etc. Nighttime is the best and there's plenty of things you could do like pretend to run off to the painted world when you get invaded and take phantoms with you.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 13, 2011)

I want to help people defeat more bosses so I can join the Sunbros but shit ain't happening.

Yesterday I had a slew of Gaping Dragon battles and I can't get it for shit tonight.


----------



## letsplaybingo (Nov 13, 2011)

Lol, this patch sure is taking its time coming over. 

By the way, has anyone actually used the Greatsword of Artorias? How is it? I'm planning on creating a third char when the patch hits that focuses on it.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 13, 2011)

You have to plan your character way in advance for it to be viable at all.

It has the most bizarre stat requirements and isn't all that great after dumping all the souls into your stats to get it; it is kind of cool that's a non-ass cursed weapon but ultimately it's not worth the cost.  Maybe a run specifically designed around it, but eh...


----------



## letsplaybingo (Nov 13, 2011)

Well, I can always go for some jolly co-oping with it. How is the moveset?

It's just that I've been getting bored using my weapons right now (I've got a faith and an int build already), so I figured, what the heck, might as well try a Greatsword of Artorias build.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 13, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Catacombs are the worst. The skeletons won't die and they roll at you. Anor londo is a fun place for summoning duels etc. Nighttime is the best and there's plenty of things you could do like pretend to run off to the painted world when you get invaded and take phantoms with you.



Divine weapons kill them, to bad they are useless elsewhere


----------



## Velocity (Nov 14, 2011)

letsplaybingo said:


> Lol, this patch sure is taking its time coming over.
> 
> By the way, has anyone actually used the Greatsword of Artorias? How is it? I'm planning on creating a third char when the patch hits that focuses on it.



Mine is +5, but I never use it. Those stat requirements are too annoying and it's stupid that the scaling is CCBB. If it was BBBB, or even BBCC, it would've been more useful.


----------



## letsplaybingo (Nov 14, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Mine is +5, but I never use it. Those stat requirements are too annoying and it's stupid that the scaling is CCBB. If it was BBBB, or even BBCC, it would've been more useful.



Would you happen to know if the scaling has changed post-patch? Or any of the stat reqs at all? 

Well, I'd probably still do it just for the hell of it. I've got a bunch of themed builds I wanted to do at the same time like a Belmont build or a Wolverine build (which would have been awesome if they had kept the regen from Demon Souls on faith builds).


----------



## Velocity (Nov 14, 2011)

letsplaybingo said:


> Would you happen to know if the scaling has changed post-patch? Or any of the stat reqs at all?
> 
> Well, I'd probably still do it just for the hell of it. I've got a bunch of themed builds I wanted to do at the same time like a Belmont build or a Wolverine build (which would have been awesome if they had kept the regen from Demon Souls on faith builds).



Unless I'm reading it wrong, the cursed version of the Greatsword of Artorias is getting a 20 point boost in its base Attack (so it starts at 178 and maxes out at 257). The true Greatsword of Artorias, however, isn't getting any real buffs at all. Admittedly, though, that's a good thing because many weapons are getting nerfed after the patch while that one isn't.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Nov 14, 2011)

Decisions, decisions... Should I take my my Balder Side Sword to +15 for a buffable weapon, or just upgrade it to lightning or enchanted? I'm thinking about just taking it to +15, as I'm already working on a lightning Winged Spear and Magic Uchigatana.

On a related note, I'm disappointed with the Iaito. After hearing about how fast it was, I expected some kind of speed demon. What I got was something slower than my Balder Side Sword, and with no noticeable improvements over the regular Uchigatana.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 14, 2011)

The drawing slash is the shit, it ruins the timing of any opponent. That's the real advantage to it.

Uchigatana has a better standard moveset and Washing Pole has DAT RANGE but the Iaito has bullshit fancy moves.

Oh and scaling up the ass.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 14, 2011)

So I pretty much set up shop outside the Centipede Demon's gaff, got summoned three times in pretty quick succession and wiped the floor with the boss each time. On the third and final time, we got invaded. I really feel sorry for guys who try invading when the host has got two guys with him. The host didn't even do anything - he was too busy sending PMs to us both, asking us to take the tail off first so he could get the ring (which I did).

The invader had the same load out as everyone else - Quelaag's Furysword and Homing Crystal Soul Mass - but I dodged the latter and flattened him twice with the Zweihander. The other phantom guy was taking chunks off the invader's health, much more than I was, but hey... It was fun.

Two more successful summons like those and I'm an official Sunbro.


----------



## letsplaybingo (Nov 14, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> So I pretty much set up shop outside the Centipede Demon's gaff, got summoned three times in pretty quick succession and wiped the floor with the boss each time. On the third and final time, we got invaded. I really feel sorry for guys who try invading when the host has got two guys with him. The host didn't even do anything - he was too busy sending PMs to us both, asking us to take the tail off first so he could get the ring (which I did).
> 
> The invader had the same load out as everyone else - Quelaag's Furysword and Homing Crystal Soul Mass - but I dodged the latter and flattened him twice with the Zweihander. The other phantom guy was taking chunks off the invader's health, much more than I was, but hey... It was fun.
> 
> Two more successful summons like those and I'm an official Sunbro.




Thanks for the info on the Greatsword of Artorias, I decided to go ahead with it once the patch comes. 

For late game co-op, I actually like co-oping at Firesage instead of the Centipede in the Demon's Ruins, but that's just me.

If you're around the 70-80's there's some nice co-op at the Kiln as well, as most people at that level are there just to fight the boss. Any higher and it'll usually be for PvP.

One of the most horrible places for co-op I find is Four Kings. I've never seen any signs in that area, nor have I ever gotten summoned there. Heck, I've been summoned more times for Pinwheel than for Four Kings.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 14, 2011)

You'll get the orange ring automatically when you kill the centipede demon, it's not necessary to take its tail off.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 14, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> You'll get the orange ring automatically when you kill the centipede demon, it's not necessary to take its tail off.



I think he wanted the ring so he could actually take part in the fight, since he pretty much legged it over to me as soon as I killed the tail.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 14, 2011)

Needing the ring to fight the Centi demon?

Casuals.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 14, 2011)

I like the Yurt one more.

Yurt was a dick.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 14, 2011)

Going back to old zones and making them a cake walk feel so satisfying.


----------



## Ishamael (Nov 14, 2011)

letsplaybingo said:


> One of the most horrible places for co-op I find is Four Kings. I've never seen any signs in that area, nor have I ever gotten summoned there. Heck, I've been summoned more times for Pinwheel than for Four Kings.


Really? I do recall standing around waiting to be summoned on one occasion for like 15 mins. and I never tried after that but I would think the Four Kings would be a great place for co-op.

Still can't decide whether I like the looks of Lautrec's Favor set. I like the embrace of the arms but the random protrusions coming off it seem out of place.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 14, 2011)

Yo any time on the egg hatching thing?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 14, 2011)

letsplaybingo said:


> One of the most horrible places for co-op I find is Four Kings. I've never seen any signs in that area, nor have I ever gotten summoned there. Heck, I've been summoned more times for Pinwheel than for Four Kings.



You are MASSIVELY in the wrong place for levels or looking for signs jesus christ.

EVERYONE wants help with 4kings.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 14, 2011)

Has the patch come out in the US yet?


----------



## zenieth (Nov 14, 2011)

How good is firestorm?


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Nov 14, 2011)

Speaking of Four Kings, how many times have you seen phantoms jump into the pit because they didn't know about the ring or assumed being a phantom meant they didn't need it?

I made that mistake when first trying to help someone with them, then a phantom I summoned died the same way as well.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 14, 2011)

Lord Genome said:


> Has the patch come out in the US yet?



Nope.



zenieth said:


> How good is firestorm?



Pretty shit.



Neo Arcadia said:


> Speaking of Four Kings, how many times have you seen phantoms jump into the pit because they didn't know about the ring or assumed being a phantom meant they didn't need it?
> 
> I made that mistake when first trying to help someone with them, then a phantom I summoned died the same way as well.



Once when summoned to help someone I saw someone else die. We won anyway.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 14, 2011)

pyromancy is the art of kings

and the slayer of knights


----------



## zenieth (Nov 14, 2011)

I do not deny

Dem titties be legit.


----------



## Ishamael (Nov 14, 2011)

The problem with Firestorm and its variants are the absurd casting times. You really have to use it at the appropriate time or it can screw you over badly.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 14, 2011)

Orstein's armor, chaos servant hood and dusk's skirt.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 14, 2011)

Mask of the Child, Ornstein's Armour, Havel's Leggings and Gauntlet of Thorns (for trolling purposes)


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Nov 14, 2011)

While it's pretty simple, I like Ornstein's set along with the Crown of the Dark Sun. SO MUCH GOLD. Truly, the combo is as grossly incandescent as the actual sun. When combined with the BKGA and Crest Shield, the swag is off the charts. That crown even has the ability to partially ignore phantom colors to continue showing off the gold.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 15, 2011)

So I am now apparently in a painting.

WTF mate?


----------



## zenieth (Nov 15, 2011)

Jesus christ is this hell?


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 15, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> The problem with Firestorm and its variants are the absurd casting times. You really have to use it at the appropriate time or it can screw you over badly.



If you watched the video for update in Japan, they apparently buffed higher DEX characters and casting time; it becomes noticeably lower with a certain level of dexterity, I think.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Nov 15, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Jesus christ is this hell?



Welcome to the Painted World of Ariamis. Enjoy your stay. Watch out for the fire spitting guys who release toxic upon death, the hidden wheel skeletons who'll come at you from all directions, and the crow demons. Especially the crow demons; if you see them crouch down before jumping into the air, ROLL AS MUCH AS YOU CAN.

Also, watch out for invaders. I probably killed over a hundred poor bastards in that place as a Darkwraith.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 15, 2011)

I didn't have many problems with that place. I should go back there, though, since I didn't fully explore it. The highest part, where there were a lot of those crows, has an item I didn't pick up...


----------



## Naruto (Nov 15, 2011)

How does this game compare to demon souls in difficulty/enjoyment?


----------



## Velocity (Nov 15, 2011)

Naruto said:


> How does this game compare to demon souls in difficulty/enjoyment?



It's harder, definitely. The normal enemies are usually completely evil, whether they're hitting you with attacks they've never used before or ganging up on you, so getting past them is usually harder than the boss that waits for you at the end. That's not to say the bosses aren't hard themselves, though, but one or two boss fights aside they're usually not as difficult as the lead up to them.

As for enjoyment, seems like a lot of people are loving the hell out of it. Except for the lame people who keep taking the game back because it's too hard for them. They're too used to games where the bad guys are only there for you to kill, not there for them to kill you.


----------



## Badalight (Nov 15, 2011)

Naruto said:


> How does this game compare to demon souls in difficulty/enjoyment?



Even if Dark souls is "harder" demons souls was less forgiving. For instance, Demons Souls only gave you checkpoints at the start of levels. This meant you had to go through an entire level to get back to a boss if you died against it. Also if you died in Demons Souls you wouldn't get your healing items back.

Dark Souls on the other hand will give you 2-3 checkpoints each level, and your healing items come back everytime you die or rest at a checkpoint.

It's a much much longer game. Demons Souls took me 18 hours to beat, and Dark Souls took me 70. That should give you an idea of how large and awesome this world is.

Everything is interconnected like a zelda game. The level design is simply amazing. Everything you see you'll eventually be able to get to.

Enjoyment wise, it kicks the pants off of Demons Souls. I loved demons souls but this game is on a whole different level. The introduction of covenants and the open world are both game changers.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 15, 2011)

70 hours? Didn't someone manage to beat this game in an hour and a half though?


----------



## Badalight (Nov 15, 2011)

Gnome said:


> 70 hours? Didn't someone manage to beat this game in an hour and a half though?



Yes doing a flawless speed run. Someone beat demons Souls in like 55 minutes though.

It's taking advantage of every possible advantage you can take in the game and finding shortcuts and in some cases glitches. He went through the entire game with only getting hit like 3 times.

So yeah, 70 hours is probably the average play time, and that's only the main game. I didn't even spend much time PVPing or messing with the covenants. You also have NG+ to mess around with or start up a new character and get the 2nd ending.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 15, 2011)

Okay, that's a pretty insane gap of time though. Any other game I wouldn't believe it.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Nov 15, 2011)

Ugh, some asshole made me search through all of dark Anor Londo to find him. One phantom who arrived after me left out of frustration, and eventually I left too. Now some other guy who claims he won't give up is still searching.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Nov 15, 2011)

Naruto said:


> How does this game compare to demon souls in difficulty/enjoyment?



I thought it was quite a bit easier than Demon's Souls. Especially if you use magic, it is probably more enjoyable than Demon's Souls due to the open world and far more content though.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 15, 2011)

Neo Arcadia said:


> Ugh, some asshole made me search through all of dark Anor Londo to find him. One phantom who arrived after me left out of frustration, and eventually I left too. Now some other guy who claims he won't give up is still searching.



When I got invaded in the Duke's Archives, I hid and waited for the invader to come find me. Then I ripped him a new one for interrupting me playing the game. When will these guys ever learn that Homing Crystal Soulmass isn't going to work on me any more?


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Nov 15, 2011)

Just got the Moonlight Greatsword, is it worth upgrading? The beams are nice, but as expected they chew through the sword's durability(it should lose durability at the rate CRS does instead after the bullshit you have to go through to get it) like nearly all special attacks.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 15, 2011)

Only if you have a good magic stat then its worth it. Though the one and two handed strong attcks blow opponents on their ass.


----------



## letsplaybingo (Nov 15, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> You are MASSIVELY in the wrong place for levels or looking for signs jesus christ.
> 
> EVERYONE wants help with 4kings.



Meh, I dunno man, I'd love to help people with Four Kings, but after spending two hours and finishing two eps of Game of Thrones while refreshing my sign in three different places (the room with the big blob thing right before the fog, the place where you land if you use the fall shortcut, and the cliff area right before the fog) and no one would summon me, I just gave up.


----------



## Ishamael (Nov 15, 2011)

The current speed run record is 1 hour and 20 minutes. I saw it back on YT a couple days ago, really impressive stuff.



> Q:"In interviews leading up to Dark Souls’ release, you suggested that players should go with the pendant starting gift. There’s still a lot of confusion and mystery in the community surrounding what this item affects. Now that the game has been out for a while, care to give any further clues?
> 
> A:"Hm.... I am very happy to get this question because this is exactly what I expected. I am very sorry, I cannot tell you here how you use the item. I still want people to try investigating the meaning of the item. Please find it out on your own! [laughs]"



I want to know what the pendent does soooo bad. I can't believe no one has figured it out yet, so many US and JP players have tested so many theories but to no avail.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Nov 15, 2011)

Just got the crystal magics and tested them out on Ornstein and Smough as a phantom... MOTHER OF GOD :sanji. My crystalized Balder Side Sword sliced through Smough's health bar like a knife through warm butter, and the Homing Crystal Soulmass let me solo super Ornstein. Though I had the boost ring on, my int was only 26... Clearly, HCS will need to be used rarely if I want a challenge.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 15, 2011)

what pendant? You mean the withc's ring?


----------



## zenieth (Nov 15, 2011)

These enemies

THE CROWS

*THE CROWS*


----------



## Ishamael (Nov 15, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> what pendant? You mean the withc's ring?


The pendent is an item. Miyazaki has teased us on numerous occasions telling us it has some kind of storyline/in-game effect, most recently in a Game Informer interview (that quote I posted is from the interview). So far though nobody's been able to figure out what it does aside from being a trade item with Snuggly.


----------



## Badalight (Nov 15, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> The pendent is an item. Miyazaki has teased us on numerous occasions telling us it has some kind of storyline/in-game effect, most recently in a Game Informer interview (that quote I posted is from the interview). So far though nobody's been able to figure out what it does aside from being a trade item with Snuggly.



Actually it gives you like an extra sentence of dialogue when talking to Kaathe, basically saying you're the descendant of the furitive pygmy. 

IIRC he never said it had a huge ingame effect, that was simply a rumour that got out of hand. The only time I recall him mentioning it was when someone asked "What item would you start with" and he said "Either the pendant, or nothing". I always assumed it was because he wanted to make the game even harder by not starting out with a ring or something like the master key. That's the most obvious reason or else he wouldn't have said nothing as the other option.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 15, 2011)

After I got into the Sunbro Covenant by helping people beat the crap out of the Centipede boss, I went back to Anor Londo and put down a sign. I ended up getting summoned to a nighttime version and the only enemies were the Blue Phantoms that kept getting summoned and subsequently slaughtered.

To be fair, three versus one just isn't something you can win. I almost felt sorry for the people invading, but then I remembered that I had gotten 100'000 Souls out of it. So I can't really complain. At the moment, all I really want is to get this Darkmoon Bow. I have the Soul, but I don't have any Titanite Chunks to turn the Shortbow+4 I have into a +10.


----------



## Ishamael (Nov 15, 2011)

Badalight said:


> Actually it gives you like an extra sentence of dialogue when talking to Kaathe, basically saying you're the descendant of the furitive pygmy.
> 
> IIRC he never said it had a huge ingame effect, that was simply a rumour that got out of hand. The only time I recall him mentioning it was when someone asked "What item would you start with" and he said "Either the pendant, or nothing". I always assumed it was because he wanted to make the game even harder by not starting out with a ring or something like the master key. That's the most obvious reason or else he wouldn't have said nothing as the other option.


It's almost like you didn't read the quote I posted 



> Q:"In interviews leading up to Dark Souls’ release, you suggested that players should go with the pendant starting gift. There’s still a lot of confusion and mystery in the community surrounding what this item affects. Now that the game has been out for a while, care to give any further clues?
> 
> A:"Hm.... I am very happy to get this question because this is exactly what I expected. I am very sorry, I cannot tell you here how you use the item. I still want people to try investigating the meaning of the item. Please find it out on your own! [laughs]"



This is from an interview taken a couple days ago. It's not about the little extra dialogue you may get from Kaathe (I can't find any mention of anything like that on the Wiki). He's referring to something more then that.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Nov 15, 2011)

Just got the blue titanite slab from Crystal Cave. Oh boy, that nearly killed me. I spent 19 prisms stones marking a straight path, then encountered a "Here!" message. Whether this message was intended to mark when the path curves or trick players into falling to their deaths, I don't know. I avoided the latter fate by using up my last stone to discover the drop behind the message, then made my way to the slab by patiently watching the crystals hit the path.



Badalight said:


> Actually it gives you like an extra sentence of dialogue when talking to Kaathe, basically saying you're the descendant of the furitive pygmy.
> 
> IIRC he never said it had a huge ingame effect, that was simply a rumour that got out of hand. The only time I recall him mentioning it was when someone asked "What item would you start with" and he said "Either the pendant, or nothing". I always assumed it was because he wanted to make the game even harder by not starting out with a ring or something like the master key. That's the most obvious reason or else he wouldn't have said nothing as the other option.



Kaathe says that even if you don't have the pendant.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 16, 2011)

...

I'm not exactly sure what just happened.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 16, 2011)

Is it worth it to let the cockney-accented Pyromancer from the Firelink Shrine to go hollow by talking to him about Quelaag's flame or just to leave him be?  Quelana can upgrade the flame for me and I've gotten all I can from him, but not sure if there's something else I should do beforehand.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 16, 2011)

He is only there to sell those specific spells and upgrade as far as he can at that point he serves no purpose and it is all about whether you want to send him to his doom.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 16, 2011)

His cheerful cockney accent will be missed.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 16, 2011)

There's really no point in hollowing him he drops nothing special. And he's just so sincere.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 16, 2011)

Hmm... Do I continue with the game, or keep messing around helping people beat bosses?


----------



## zenieth (Nov 16, 2011)

Show gaping dragon why you are the bane of its soul


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 16, 2011)

Man, Gaping Dragon is the easiest co op boss ever.

As long as the host isn't bumfuck retarded, it's an easy 12 thousand souls and a humanity.  Plus another five off your Sunbro requirement.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 16, 2011)

Gaping dragon's pretty fucking simple.

Circle

Smack tail 

when it's not charging stay the fuck away.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 16, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> It's harder, definitely. The normal enemies are usually completely evil, whether they're hitting you with attacks they've never used before or ganging up on you, so getting past them is usually harder than the boss that waits for you at the end. That's not to say the bosses aren't hard themselves, though, but one or two boss fights aside they're usually not as difficult as the lead up to them.
> 
> As for enjoyment, seems like a lot of people are loving the hell out of it. Except for the lame people who keep taking the game back because it's too hard for them. They're too used to games where the bad guys are only there for you to kill, not there for them to kill you.





Badalight said:


> Even if Dark souls is "harder" demons souls was less forgiving. For instance, Demons Souls only gave you checkpoints at the start of levels. This meant you had to go through an entire level to get back to a boss if you died against it. Also if you died in Demons Souls you wouldn't get your healing items back.
> 
> Dark Souls on the other hand will give you 2-3 checkpoints each level, and your healing items come back everytime you die or rest at a checkpoint.
> 
> ...





Shuntensatsu said:


> I thought it was quite a bit easier than Demon's Souls. Especially if you use magic, it is probably more enjoyable than Demon's Souls due to the open world and far more content though.



So more challenging but more forgiving, and longer? Sounds awesome.

I'm convinced. Thanks for the input, guys


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Nov 16, 2011)

Ugh, why am I having so much trouble with Centipede Demon? I easily killed him on my first character in NG and NG+, but now it's killed me three times. First it spammed the punching move which always took out like half of my health, then it knocked me down into the lava which killed me before I could even get back up, then it grabbed and ate me.

Edit: FUCKER ATE ME AGAIN. Fuck each and every one of these unblockable "Grab and kill you" attacks. At least in Demon's Souls the only thing like that was False King Allant's soul sucker.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 16, 2011)

First, head right along the ground to the middle of the area where there's a lot more room to move. Take a sippy.

Stay back enough for Centipede to take a strike you can block. Punish if possible.

Run straight between his legs when he's recovering for a move. Hit him in the back.

He'll probably do his jumping attack which is laughable. Repeat.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 16, 2011)

I just run in there like a lunatic and swing my chopper like a crazy person. That's how awesome people kill bosses.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 16, 2011)

Winny is Leeroy your favorite summon?


----------



## Velocity (Nov 17, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Winny is Leeroy your favorite summon?



I never summoned him. The Catacombs were a pain in the backside, but the boss at the end was a joke. I did murder him when he invaded me later on, though. He was even easier to kill than Sackgirl.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 17, 2011)

No humanity
No iron flesh
+15 Iaito
fire pine resin

Four Kings? "friend THIS THE WRONG NEIGHBOURHOOD"

Me "Come at me bros!"

And they came and they died


----------



## Wicked (Nov 17, 2011)

Unsheath my sword


IAITO


on the Chevy Woods 357 song it rhymes. Brb making a song about Iaito


----------



## zenieth (Nov 17, 2011)

Iaito is legit, all day

erryday


----------



## zenieth (Nov 18, 2011)

Ash Lake, there are no words.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Nov 18, 2011)

Was just sitting around in Anor Londo ready to get called upon by the Darkmoon Ring with my summoning sign on the ground for the hell of it. Amazingly, I was somehow summoned despite being level 73. The guy even tried to summon another person... Isn't this a bit high to be taking on S&O? Anyway, the real shocker came when we entered the boss door.

"Phantom Jellinator has returned home"

Jellinator, as in the guy who's #1 in the Book of the Guilty with nearly 2000 indictments. And he just slipped away without me even seeing him because the host wanted to challenge the boss asap. GOD FUCKING DAMN IT. That could have been the most satisfying kill ever as a Darkmoon Blade if we got him.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 18, 2011)

So he's  like a supe rdickwad?


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Nov 18, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> So he's  like a supe rdickwad?



Perhaps. Though as he's at level 50, he can't be anywhere near as bad as the low level trolls who invade noobs with fully ascended pyromancy flames and lightning weapons. Those are the true super dickwads.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 18, 2011)

Now I'm scared once i get online back...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 18, 2011)

Seriously you missed the chance to cross blades with the number one?

That's some shit luck.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Nov 18, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Seriously you missed the chance to cross blades with the number one?
> 
> That's some shit luck.



I fucking know. Apparently glitches were shining upon me and decided to match me up with someone in the level 50 range, and that luck was lost when the host ran passed the giants towards S&O. Another really weird thing was that the "phantom has left" message didn't come until sometime after Fatty and Slim were challenged. But eh, I've encountered stranger online glitches...


----------



## zenieth (Nov 19, 2011)

crystal caves is the devil

edit: pyromancy is broken as fuck


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Nov 19, 2011)

Lol, just invaded Tomb of the Giants and am Chameleoned behind three skeleton dogs. Oh boy are the host and his phantom in for a surprise...

Edit: HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH! He summoned another phantom, and I killed them all without even getting any help from the skeleton dogs. Phantom #1 panicked and rolled off a cliff, phantom #2 number died from taking the full force of Homing Crystal Soulmass and then being backstabed, and the host died to a simple backstab.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 19, 2011)

zenieth said:


> crystal caves is the devil
> 
> edit: pyromancy is broken as fuck



Well, enjoy it while it lasts. They're nerfing it like crazy with the patch. You'll have to max it out just to have the same kind of firepower you used to have with +13.

Even so, yeah, it's broken as fuck. Easily outdoes Sorceries in damage. I guess the offset is that the price to max out the flame is crazy as fuck. Like 450'000 Souls or somethin'.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 19, 2011)

Eh I don't mind.

Pyromancy is primarily an auxiliary skill anyways. I only ever used it against Sif and Smough, mainly because ornstein is a clipping whore.

Seath just like, can't take fire

At all.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 19, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Eh I don't mind.
> 
> Pyromancy is primarily an auxiliary skill anyways. I only ever used it against Sif and Smough, mainly because ornstein is a clipping whore.
> 
> ...



That's 'cause he lost his fire-resistant scales of awesome.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 19, 2011)

Also that moment when seath did his curse blast and I got caught in the full stream and it didn't even fill up 10% of the curse gauge.

I was like "You getting the business."


----------



## zenieth (Nov 20, 2011)

edit: retrack all previous statements puzzle of chaos was awesome.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 20, 2011)

zenieth said:


> I stab bed of chaos and it does nothing
> and then fall in a hole
> 
> SMH



You think that was bad? I went the long way around Darkroot to get to the Cat Covenant, killed all of the NPCs on the way there because I'm awesome like that, got into the Covenant, talked to Shiva... I didn't kick his ninja buddy off the cliff like I should have. I waited until Shiva went down to Blighttown, attacked the invisible ninja guy and they actually managed to kill me. They actually got me.

How embarrassing.

Admittedly, I've been using this Scimitar for way too long, although I got it to +10 anyway. I'll probably end up getting Quelaag's Furysword, even though I want the Chaos Blade... Upgrading this Uchigatana I bought off of Shiva before he and his buddy wiped the floor with me would be annoying. Nine Titanite Shards and nine Large Titanite Shards. I could get those relatively easily, but then I'd have to wait forever before I could start making a flat out +15 weapon.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 20, 2011)

Eh BoC wasn't bad I was just groggy fighting it.

Fire tempest is nice though.

edit: I'm so killing that douche who kick me


----------



## zenieth (Nov 21, 2011)

Dat Last Battle, Dat music, dat Kaathe ending, dat ending theme, dat NG+


----------



## Wicked (Nov 21, 2011)

Ash lake is the best OST in the game.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 21, 2011)

Dat skirt


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 22, 2011)

PATCH IS OUT MEIN SQUARES


----------



## zenieth (Nov 22, 2011)

1.05

ENJOY YOUR FUCKED OVER SKIRTS

YOUR TWINKLING TITANITES EVERYWHERE AND THE END OF THE REIGN OF TWOP AND PYROMANCY


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 22, 2011)

Shit, patch is out?


----------



## letsplaybingo (Nov 22, 2011)

Patch is out? Awesome. Now I just have to survive 3 more hours of work...


----------



## Awesome (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm going to miss my pyromancy 

Once I actually get back to playing this game. I'm hooked on Skyrim :ho


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 22, 2011)

Holy fuck, they nerfed the ring shield to hell.


----------



## nekoryuuha (Nov 22, 2011)

Well, Ring Shield is useless. Went from twice the right hand weapon to 180 (+/-50) regardless of hand.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh hey patch is out

skyrim ill be back i just got to go next door


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 22, 2011)

Dragon weapons got a hefty boost so maybe I'll do something around one of them.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 22, 2011)

My antiquated skirt is worth jack shit except for these resistance 

But my Iai got more swag


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 22, 2011)

Yeah, the skirt isn't worth a look anymore but what can ya do?


----------



## zenieth (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm going to push to anor londo so that I can upgrade this paladin armor. +5 with 94 defense and only .9 more weight than ornstein yes please


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 22, 2011)

im going to start a new character. Apparently every time you level you get +2 defense now, but they didnt put that in to already existing characters


----------



## zenieth (Nov 22, 2011)

wait seriously?

Well fuck and I put so much time into my murder samurai mancer.

edit: wait do existing characters still get the +2 from leveling? Just not you know from previous levels?


----------



## zenieth (Nov 22, 2011)

[1.05]+15 Iaito + CMW = 791 damage

40 dex and 40 int


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 22, 2011)

Yeah if you level up now you get the + 2 but my character was level 120 so thats to much to miss


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 22, 2011)

SL6, running for the great scythe in the catacombs. This ain't gonna be pretty


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 22, 2011)

GOT IT

FUCKIN FINALLY


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 22, 2011)

I really dislike the Mirmidon Hammer (Lucerne lol) moveset.

IT WAS SO GOOD IN DEMON'S SOULS

Same with the Scythe.  Lazy attack patterns.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Nov 22, 2011)

Should I continue on to NG+ on my sorcerer character, or start over with something new now that the patch is here? Tbh, sorcery has kind of lost its luster. It's almost nothing but pew pew easy mode lasers, whereas miracles had things like WotG, Emit Force, Lightning Spear, Gravelord Sword Dance, Great Magic Barrier, Heal, etc... Now that Gravelord is presumably fixed, I kind of feel like being one on a new Faith-based character just like I wanted back before the game came out.


----------



## Ishamael (Nov 22, 2011)

Sorcery is basically Moonlight Greatsword and the Spear spells. There's CMW and CHSM as well but you almost never hit the latter in actual PvP. 

I did a ton of PvP with my Grant today which got an amazing boost from the patch. Quite fun, the weapon is brutal if used properly. I've had some problem with really long range weapons (DSS) but aside from that I put up a good fight against any other build. You can try that weapon if your looking for something interesting to do with faith. If your interested I'll post my build.

One complaint I have is the lack of interesting builds that I face. Almost everybody uses either an Uchi, Zwei or Claymore and everybody and their mom has the DWG ring. It really ruins what could have been more interesting PvP if you only had the 25% or less roll and the <50% roll.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Nov 22, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> Sorcery is basically Moonlight Greatsword and the Spear spells. There's CMW and CHSM as well but you almost never hit the latter in actual PvP.
> 
> I did a ton of PvP with my Grant today which got an amazing boost from the patch. Quite fun, the weapon is brutal if used properly. I've had some problem with really long range weapons (DSS) but aside from that I put up a good fight against any other build. You can try that weapon if your looking for something interesting to do with faith. If your interested I'll post my build.
> 
> One complaint I have is the lack of interesting builds that I face. Almost everybody uses either an Uchi, Zwei or Claymore and everybody and their mom has the DWG ring. It really ruins what could have been more interesting PvP if you only had the 25% or less roll and the <50% roll.



Honestly, the DWG ring should always be expected; it's the only way to make rolling and back step attacks have nearly the same speed as in Demon's Souls.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 23, 2011)

Spent last two hours nothing but jolly co op


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Nov 23, 2011)

Any advice on how to get to Nito at level 5? So far I've gotten to the first bridge above the spiked one, and going further doesn't seem like a good idea. I'm looking for a way to just jump down there, but it's pretty far down and I'm not sure if I could land on anything...

Edit: Never mind. Died once when trying to jump down, then succeeded the second time by rolling in the opposite direction. Now all that's left is to make a suicide run for the eyes passed the titanite demon.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## letsplaybingo (Nov 23, 2011)

Finally! I'm pretty glad this patch came out yesterday, all I was doing was basically setting up my soul sign at kiln, then at nito, then at 4 kings (where I actually got summoned tons of times!) then, O&S. Got so much coop with my faith build it's not even funny. 

And when I finished all that co-op I decided to go use the blue eye stone and start punishing the guilty, and I barely got any Failed to invade notices... this is so awesome. Plus, I got a lot more 'group battles' yesterday, such as me and a Darkwraith against the host and his phantom, or us two Darkmoons against host + 2 phantoms. 

I also noticed a lot more weapons being used, instead of the usual Claymore/Iaito/Moonlight Greatsword+Crystal Soul Mass/BKGA. I actually saw people using the Great Club, the Grant, Ornstein's spear, Gargoyle tail Axe, Man-serpent Greatsword... heck even Claws. I like the variety in both co-op and PvP.

I've had a couple still try to use TWoP, and a number of players still use WoG, but I honestly don't mind, since it's not that hard to either bait it, roll through it, or use my own WoG. I didn't encounter any fog ring users either.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Nov 23, 2011)

Ugh, fuck DarkStalker_Nito. Fucking low level Darkwraith trolls. So far I've been killed by this asshole twice while using the Gravelord curse. Lightning spear, Great Combustion, Dark Armor, he has it all. Asshole even drops indictments before attacking.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 23, 2011)

If I wanna make a crystal weapon, what weapon should it be?


----------



## zenieth (Nov 23, 2011)

Do a halberd.


----------



## Helix (Nov 23, 2011)

Online still fucking blows. 

Also, there is a Crystal Halbred somewhere in Anor Londo.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 23, 2011)

Yeah it was dropped by a mimic in anor londo. Just had to pick it up out of my bottomless box.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 23, 2011)

Dat 60 durability.

Otherwise not bad.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 23, 2011)

The east wood grain ring will help out a little.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 23, 2011)

F that ring everybody uses that

Equip ring of favor and protection. It's like wearing a wedding ring


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 23, 2011)

Mura said:


> The east wood grain ring will help out a little.



Oh I know; I'm fairly paranoid about durability anyways so I repair constantly.  I use the Iato for my PvE Ninjomancer (no online ) so I'm used to low durability, anyways. 

Crystal weapons have some bizarre stats, though.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 23, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Oh I know; I'm fairly paranoid about durability anyways so I repair constantly.  I use the Iato for my PvE Ninjomancer (no online ) so I'm used to low durability, anyways.
> 
> Crystal weapons have some bizarre stats, though.



Yeah I noticed, I got a crystal halbred to +4 and a D an C bonus on strength an dex. +170 together.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 23, 2011)

Neo Arcadia said:


> Ugh, fuck DarkStalker_Nito. Fucking low level Darkwraith trolls. So far I've been killed by this asshole twice while using the Gravelord curse. Lightning spear, Great Combustion, Dark Armor, he has it all. Asshole even drops indictments before attacking.



someone sounds mad



Mura said:


> If I wanna make a crystal weapon, what weapon should it be?



Protip: you don't want to make a crystal weapon. that said, I got a crystal halberd sitting in my bottomless box to get the trophy. And that's where it'll stay.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 23, 2011)

don't crystal weapons not repair?


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 23, 2011)

crystal would be not terrible if you could repair them

but nope


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 23, 2011)

just got a jolly cooperation done. That feel when YOU DEFEATED 

that feel when that no longer happens


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 24, 2011)

i made a new character

daggers are hard i dont like this


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Nov 24, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> someone sounds mad




Yes, I mad. Well I was before. Now, not so much... A very nice low level Darkwraith, who is now on my friend list, dropped some high level equipment for me. Such equipment includes lovely items like a +5 Demon's Spear, the Silver Knight Set, and enough Demon Titanite to upgrade my Gravelord Sword to +4.

Said spear was put to good use not too long ago, being used to backstab and nearly kill a Dark Armor wearer before I finished him off with a single attack. Dumbass tried to use the Dark Hand on me.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 24, 2011)

How's an Iaito + poison resin combo sound?


----------



## Ishamael (Nov 24, 2011)

zenieth said:


> How's an Iaito + poison resin combo sound?


If your going to give the weapon an enhancement just go with a spell. You really can't go wrong with CMW, Sunlight Blade or Darkmoon Blade. Most people prefer the Faith route as it gives access to versatile miracles. DMB can be really annoying to get to max power as it gets a buff from your covenant level and that requires 80 souvenirs of reprisal if you want the biggest bang from it.


----------



## Athrum (Nov 25, 2011)

Do you need the darkwraiths weapon to get the achievment??


----------



## Velocity (Nov 25, 2011)

Yeah, now my character is a total boss.

Wearin' Beatrice's outfit with a Silver Knight Sword, throwing Great Lightning Spears around and kicking the crap out of bosses with Sunlight Blade. I got invaded twice in Demon's Ruins and once more in Lost Izalith - all three times, I completely owned.

Someone spamming Great Combustion near where Kirk invades? Got the boot.
Someone using Tranquil Walk of Peace? Parry, Riposte, Die.
Someone trying to backstab me with a Ring of Fog? Wrath of God.

Bring it, Darkmoon and Darkstalkers. I'm a Sunbro. We don't go down easy.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 25, 2011)

Demon's greataxe is giving me a ridiculous bonus at +15.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 25, 2011)

WANT


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 25, 2011)

I picked up demon's souls  i can't get past level 1-2  The dragon keeps roasting my arse on the bridge and if its not him, its the wolf dogs that come after me.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 26, 2011)

i wish i knew what the pendant was supposed to be used for

itll end up being a horrible troll


----------



## zenieth (Nov 26, 2011)

I could gaze at ash lake for hours.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Nov 26, 2011)

Very interested in picking this game up. From a personal stand-point, how did you find the learning/difficulty curve? I've got a basic understanding that there's no point in buying this game if you aren't persistent as all hell, but I'm also curious about how the game fairs outside of it's A.I. difficulty. Is the character system deep (weapons, spells, levelling)? Is it worth picking up?


----------



## zenieth (Nov 26, 2011)

Honestly speaking it's probably got one of the most indepth battl systems I've ever played. On the surface it feels like a standard zelda game. but as you go deeper the finer points start to reveal themselves.

Some weapons slash/smash/pierce better/faster/slower/weaker than others and vice versa, how you allocate stats determine which weapons you can wield and how effectively you can do it. Then you take into account such things as kicks, parries and backstabs.

there's a number of elements to combine with your weaponry on top of enchantments and three magic classes to specialize in, two dependent on stats and the third on covenant and how much souls(game currency) you want to pump into it.

There's really no right or wrong way to play the game unless you dump points in Resistance. Everything can kill you and you can kill everything it's all a matter of figuring out patterns and learning how to react with your specific build. Levels aren't as important as in most games.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 26, 2011)

Iato worth using over the Uchi yet?


----------



## Velocity (Nov 26, 2011)

So... I remember TV telling me that Nito is weak to fire, so on this new playthrough I made a Fire Halberd +10 to cover the fact Pyromancy is much weaker. 

It has 616 attack.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 26, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Iato worth using over the Uchi yet?



They're both basically the same Iai just got a better r2


----------



## Velocity (Nov 27, 2011)

Nito is a bitch. Well, more specifically, his lackeys are bitches. Seathe and the Four Kings were nowhere near this much of a pain in the arse.


----------



## conorgenov (Nov 27, 2011)

is the weapon you get for beating the asylum demon any good?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 27, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Nito is a bitch. Well, more specifically, his lackeys are bitches. Seathe and the Four Kings were nowhere near this much of a pain in the arse.



>having trouble with Nito
>NG


----------



## Velocity (Nov 27, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> >having trouble with Nito
> >NG



Oh shush. The only difference between a new game and a new game+ is that enemies have more health and do more damage. Besides, Nito himself isn't the problem. I can take him out in eight hits or less. It's his freakin' lackeys. There's so many of them and they just don't bleedin' die. They don't even do that much damage, but they just interrupt everything. I can't even bleedin' heal with them around, let alone attack Nito or dodge his attacks. All I need is someone to keep those guys off my back and Nito is getting his arse handed to him.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 27, 2011)

divine weapons work.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 27, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> divine weapons work.



So I'll need to be going all the way back to the Undead Parish just to get a +10 Divine weapon? Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuugh.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 27, 2011)

spamming large fireballs also works. Nito has a tendency of hitting his own once you get in there. Of course don't go to him so you don't get the giant skeleton agro, let him come to you.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 27, 2011)

So I heard devs said nobody found out how to use the pendant or they're trolling.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 27, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> So I'll need to be going all the way back to the Undead Parish just to get a +10 Divine weapon? Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuugh.



Stay in the area where you drop in; you'll still have to deal with the 2-3 small skelies, but none of the others will come to you.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 27, 2011)

I have never hated so much Four King BS.

These guy's are alright until the last 20% and then they just thro out the most BS just to kill me.

Seriously 2 grabs back to back?


----------



## Ishamael (Nov 27, 2011)

I really don't understand the point of not being able to upgrade the Moonlight set. The base stats are awful and by the time you kill Gwyndolin you have far better armor. The only reason to even rock it is because it looks good. The chest piece is probably my favorite in the game. I'm currently rocking that with paladin legs and gauntlets and it looks awesome.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 27, 2011)

3/4 paladin and tarkus legs swag


----------



## zenieth (Nov 27, 2011)

If any of you guys are around 120 and playing 360 could you help me maybe take on the 4 kings


----------



## Badalight (Nov 28, 2011)

zenieth said:


> If any of you guys are around 120 and playing 360 could you help me maybe take on the 4 kings



I hope you don't mean level 120 on your first playthrough.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 28, 2011)

zenieth said:


> If any of you guys are around 120 and playing 360 could you help me maybe take on the 4 kings



Who plays this on the 360?


----------



## Gnome (Nov 28, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Who plays this on the 360?



Me.

Though I haven't played in 2 weeks.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 28, 2011)

Badalight said:


> I hope you don't mean level 120 on your first playthrough.



Nope soloed them my first go

also soloed them again cause apparently nobody drops signs in New Londo.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 28, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Nope soloed them my first go
> 
> also soloed them again cause apparently nobody drops signs in New Londo.



Nobody drops signs in Tomb of the Giant, either.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 28, 2011)

Why would you need one?

The only way to kill skeletons is to burn it.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 28, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Why would you need one?
> 
> The only way to kill skeletons is to burn it.



I just wanna get through Nito as quickly as possible so I can get into the Kiln. I'm impatient.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 28, 2011)

burn it.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 28, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> I just wanna get through Nito as quickly as possible so I can get into the Kiln. I'm impatient.



By impatient she means bad.


----------



## Ishamael (Nov 28, 2011)

>Summon full Havel phantom on NG+ to help with the 4 Kings
>Phantom dies in 2 hits
>2H Velka's Rapier with Grass Crest Shield on back
>Win


----------



## zenieth (Nov 28, 2011)

need chaos uchi
2 bosses
10 taurus
8 capra
20 dragon asses
might be difficult if i was cursed


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 29, 2011)

I still cant beat 4 kings on +


----------



## zenieth (Nov 29, 2011)

either stack stamina regen items and tank like a pro or equip oscar's shield to soak magic and dodge like a friend.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 29, 2011)

Got my chaos uchi.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 30, 2011)

ive been helping people as a sunbro

i feel so awesome


----------



## zenieth (Dec 1, 2011)

Doing stupid shit considering Solaire's nowhere on the bridge or anywhere the wveryn can actually go really.


----------



## Wicked (Dec 1, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> You... Did... What?



Yeah you heard what I did. Felt good too 




The sunfag is at the end of the bridge


Had to give the wyvern more breathing space,I should get a free ride for my tasks


----------



## Velocity (Dec 1, 2011)

It's Solaire! You just _don't_ kill Solaire! I want the Sunlight Talisman really badly, but I ain't killing him for it!


----------



## Wicked (Dec 1, 2011)

Psh yeah right I never liked him in the beginning. I don't ever see him in Ash Lake, he had to go.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 1, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Psh yeah right I never liked him in the beginning. I don't ever see him in Ash Lake, he had to go.



That's it. I'm making a new profile to create a new character to use so I can hunt you down and invade you every time you play. You'll learn the hard way what happens to those who betray the Sunbros.


----------



## Wicked (Dec 1, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> That's it. I'm making a new profile to create a new character to use so I can hunt you down and invade you every time you play. You'll learn the hard way what happens to those who betray the Sunbros.



Haha yeah right, I don't have the game anymore and If I did you wouldn't be able to see me.

Nighttime Anor Londo+Iaito



You don't have a chance. Don't forget that you can summon for help


----------



## Velocity (Dec 1, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Haha yeah right, I don't have the game anymore and If I did you wouldn't be able to see me.
> 
> Nighttime Anor Londo+Iaito
> 
> ...



An Iaito? That's the best you've got? You'd better hope that Dark Anor Londo keeps you safe, 'cause that pansy sword won't. 

I'd annihilate you with my super sexy Silver Knight Straight Sword +5 - empowered by Sunlight Blade just because I can.


----------



## Wicked (Dec 1, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> An Iaito? That's the best you've got? You'd better hope that Dark Anor Londo keeps you safe, 'cause that pansy sword won't.
> 
> I'd annihilate you with my super sexy Silver Knight Straight Sword +5 - empowered by Sunlight Blade just because I can.



Iaito best weapon in the game. The giant blacksmith in AL got my back incase people try to act up 


Lol you cheating with enchants, I'll use lightning powder on the Iaito and you dead first strike.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 1, 2011)

...Enchants are cheating...? Since when?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 1, 2011)

Fuck enchant spells, just make an enchanted weapon.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 1, 2011)

Mura said:


> Fuck enchant spells, just make an enchanted weapon.



Enchanted weapons are pointless unless you have a high enough Intelligence to benefit from it. You'd need 40 in Intelligence, at least. Which is why I'm aiming to instead get myself an Occult weapon. My character's Faith is 38, so maybe an Occult Claymore or somethin'.


----------



## letsplaybingo (Dec 1, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> ...Enchants are cheating...? Since when?



Enchants... cheating? LOL man, the guy must not PvP a lot, as a lot of people use some sort of enchant (Sunlight Blade/Darkmoon blade/Crystal Magic Weapon/some sort of Resin) when fighting.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 1, 2011)

Iaito is legit.

And the Silver knight sword is shit without enchants, what you talking about Winny?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 1, 2011)

hahahaha nb got you all riled up did he?


----------



## Velocity (Dec 1, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Iaito is legit.
> 
> And the Silver knight sword is shit without enchants, what you talking about Winny?



Tell that to Gwyn and his Black Knights. ~400 damage backstab and ~600 damage riposte to Black Knights and still enough bite to deal a couple hundred damage a hit to Gwyn himself, all without any enchantments. Probably would've been quicker to use Great Magic Weapon, but meh... I didn't want the fight to end. I didn't expect the sword to be so good, but it's my favourite in the game by far.

Oh... Wait... No, you're mistaking me... I mean "enchanted" is pointless without a massive Intelligence to back it up, as in "Enchanted Iaito +5", not an Iaito with an enchantment like Darkmoon Blade active on it. Enchantments are awesome - I wish there were more of them. Could you imagine a Pyromancy equivalent of Darkmoon/Sunlight Blade? Even if it was only 1.5x like Sunlight Blade, you'd still get an additional 345 damage with a maxed out Pyromancy Flame (which is more than any +10 Fire weapon gets).


----------



## Wicked (Dec 1, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> ...Enchants are cheating...? Since when?



I was joking but enchantments don't feel right IMO

probably because there isn't enough enchantments in the game


----------



## zenieth (Dec 1, 2011)

Still waiting for the patch where chaos weapons scale to the Chaos Servant Covenant.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Dec 1, 2011)

Fuck yeah Darkmoon Blade + Ricard's Rapier. It's like whatever shield they're using might as well not even exist, and then there's the R2 flurry... Just invaded a tank with the Black Iron set. He made the very unfortunate mistake of swinging a slow weapon, and when I used the R2 spam on him his health went from 900+ to 0.


----------



## Wicked (Dec 1, 2011)

Speaking of weapons...

>Dragon Tooth
>Looks like a dildo


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 2, 2011)

Careful, Zen. It's a pretty deep river.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Dec 2, 2011)

Enchanted weapons are ridiculous when you have 99 INT. At least they were before I stopped playing when Arkham City and Uncharted 3 came out.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 14, 2011)

I was bored, so... Praise the Sun!


----------



## Helix (Dec 14, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Speaking of weapons...
> 
> >Dragon Tooth
> >Looks like a dildo



Don't hate on the Dragon Tooth. That shit is deadly.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 14, 2011)

in the last frame the white border is still on the left side, Win


----------



## zenieth (Dec 14, 2011)

That sprite is awesome


----------



## Wicked (Dec 14, 2011)

Helix said:


> Don't hate on the Dragon Tooth. That shit is deadly.



You enjoy using it don't you little gay boy.:ho


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 14, 2011)

PRAISE THE SUN

I don't think I'll grow tired of this game.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 23, 2011)

I figure I'll ask here, since it might be a recent problem.

Are any PS3 owners experiencing their game freezing after the 1.03 update?  I started a new game and played for a bit and everything worked fine, but when I tried to load up a previous file the game would either freeze during the loading screen (where it shows information tidbits) or, most unusual of all, stay in loading hell and continually cycle those tidbits without loading the game.  I'm talking like half an hour.

This affecting anyone else or is it me?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 23, 2011)

My game'll freeze once in a while when I'm playing. Not common, but it'll happen.

Didn't matter on which update.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 26, 2011)

i really wish something knew would come out or some secret gets revealed

i want to play but im bored after beating everything


----------



## zenieth (Dec 26, 2011)

The pendant is still something that might not be entirely useless


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 26, 2011)

You can be like Zenieth and only discover the very first black knight and blue tearstone ring on your seventh playthrough


----------



## zenieth (Dec 26, 2011)

:33  :33  :33


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 26, 2011)

rofl what how do you miss that 6 times 

and i know the pendant might be useful thats why i said secrets

i dont want to find it though


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 26, 2011)

personally I think you have to leave the undead parish snatcher alive until Rhea the only other pendant carrier gets there but I don't care enough atm to test it and surely someone has already come up with that.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 26, 2011)

Wait, what?

I finally started a new character where I'll be online the entire time; haven't had the internet hooked up to the PS3 in a long time, so this should be awesome.  Probably going to roll a Tank/Faith character, Hammers, Greatswords and Axes, Heavy Armor and MIRACLES.  Probably going with Sunbro, so I'm going to have a blast.


----------



## Ishamael (Dec 26, 2011)

For some reason getting a Souvenir of Reprisal is so satisfying, something about "the guilty pay the price" makes me happy 

Got 50 today in the Kiln. DMB +3 get.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 27, 2011)

It's been a long time since I've felt something as satisfying as seeing "THE GUILTY PAY THE PRICE" when they've been defeated. 

I really hope we get a shirt like that.


----------



## The World (Dec 28, 2011)

*Opinion: Dark Souls is a Pure Game*




Winner: Dark Souls


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 28, 2011)

IGN sure makes some really, really "LOOK AT ME" articles.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 28, 2011)

Been meaning to ask

why does that Princess peach look like she's been training under Bad Girl?


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 28, 2011)

Because she's awesome.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 28, 2011)

I still need to play Super Princess Peach.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 28, 2011)

I tried playing Demon's Souls today.

I still love it, but I literally saw no signs anywhere.


----------



## Wicked (Dec 28, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I tried playing Demon's Souls today.
> 
> I still love it, but I literally saw no signs anywhere.



That game needs life support.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 28, 2011)

Who plays demons souls anymore anyway?


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 28, 2011)

Atlus extended the servers until December 2012, I think.

I know there are some people on the game, too, since it's still fairly active but I must coordinate things to get it to work.  It looks really sad when I'm playing online and there's almost no way to tell.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 28, 2011)

Mura said:


> Who plays demons souls anymore anyway?



I do.

There's enough to differentiate the game from Dark Souls to make it just as entertaining, and Demon's Souls is still a fantastic game.

We're not talking about Madden or Modern Warfare here.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 28, 2011)

I just felt I've done all I can do in demon souls. There is nothing else left for me to work on.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh man, I love great JOLLY COOPERATION.

>guy summons me
>immediately summons another guy
>I'm wearing Elite Knight Armor with a the Sack instead of helmet
>he's wearing Elite Knight
>switches to Sack
>host does the same
>get invaded 3 times and murder everyone
>all three of us point down at each dead invader

I fucking love this game.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 28, 2011)

throw prism stones at people you kill. Ultimate badassery


----------



## zenieth (Dec 29, 2011)

It really is satisfying


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 29, 2011)

I really hadn't played a game entirely with Online before, so I had no idea how quickly you can level if you coop with bros.  Depths were fucking awesome; I killed Kirk like 8 times.

Is it pretty common for hosts to start summoning when they get invaded?

Like 3 of my summons were to help somebody with an invader.


----------



## Ishamael (Dec 29, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> throw prism stones at people you kill. Ultimate badassery


Take your pants off, face forward, proper bow 



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I really hadn't played a game entirely with Online before, so I had no idea how quickly you can level if you coop with bros.  Depths were fucking awesome; I killed Kirk like 8 times.
> 
> Is it pretty common for hosts to start summoning when they get invaded?
> 
> Like 3 of my summons were to help somebody with an invader.


Yeah, people tend to freak out when they get invaded so you'll get people who summon you just to beat an invader (I've been black crystaled out twice after helping someone beat an invader). 


Speaking of Demons Souls Atlus did a pure white tendency event for Christmas. It's awesome of them to still support the game like that despite it not being anywhere near as active as it once was. Oh how I wish they could have published Dark Souls as well. Bamco has given us no events whatsoever.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 29, 2011)

Yeah, Bamco really hasn't... done anything with their game.

Atlus had lots of funny, cool events for different holidays.


----------



## Wicked (Dec 29, 2011)

Dark Souls events would be whack just like the game. Covenants patched ASAP before some stupid event that doesn't effect the game.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 29, 2011)

I have had literally two Invasion/Summoning Failed notices in Dark Souls.

Two.

And I've been with the Forest Covenant, Warriors of Sunlight, Blades of the Darkmoon and Gravelord Servant.  You just suck lol.


----------



## letsplaybingo (Dec 30, 2011)

Covenants are fine. I just recently went back to playing Dark Souls, and the online is good. I have had quite a number of failed invasions in my Darkmoon characer a few days ago, but my Sunbro and Troll Darkwraith character saw plenty of action yesterday.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 30, 2011)

Just be quiet. You're getting annoying.


----------



## Wicked (Dec 30, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Just be quiet. You're getting annoying.



Can't handle the truth huh?


----------



## Velocity (Dec 30, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Can't handle the truth huh?



Truth is objective.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Dec 30, 2011)

I just hope they fix the online by the time they make a 3rd one of these games.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 30, 2011)

how's it broken?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 30, 2011)

I have seen Dark Forest in my mind's eye.

It is a thing of beauty.


----------



## Lamb (Dec 31, 2011)

So I'm in Duke's Archive NG+, I'm SL 250 region, right now. And I just got invaded 9 times and 4 of them just went and stood at the top of the stairs past the first channeler and waited for me. Is there something up? I finally hollowed myself so I could make it through the level.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 1, 2012)

People are finding ways to exploit the terrain.

At least, it's finally trickled down to all the less-than-good PVP players, so they're trying to jump on some easy souls and humanity.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Jan 1, 2012)

zenieth said:


> how's it broken?



Because it is a serious pain in the ass to try and play with your friends. Unless some drastic changes have been made in the last 2 months or so since I stopped playing it.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 1, 2012)

The online isn't meant to be played with friends.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Jan 1, 2012)

zenieth said:


> The online isn't meant to be played with friends.



It should be, I would have kept playing it longer after I finished getting all the trophies if the online wasn't so shitty.

Everything else about the game is fantastic the online was somehow even worse than it was in  Demon's Souls though.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 1, 2012)

Demon's Souls wasn't about playing with friends either.

You're meant to be alone in the game. Phantoms are supposed to be momentary leg ups


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Jan 1, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Demon's Souls wasn't about playing with friends either.
> 
> You're meant to be alone in the game. Phantoms are supposed to be momentary leg ups



Clearly you aren't meant to be alone considering you can summon someone almost anywhere. At least in Demon's Souls everyone was on the same server and it was easy to summon someone you know to either trade items or play together. 

Splitting the servers was the worst idea ever.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 1, 2012)

The phantoms aren't meant to be there through your whole party. They're a leg up, it's a single player game not a multiplayer one. You don't know who you're summoning, having the ability to summon also makes it so that you can be invaded, the summoned party can only go so far etc.


... The servers aren't split.

The only difference is that there's a 360 community, it's all still one server for Ps3 as far as I know.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Jan 1, 2012)

zenieth said:


> The phantoms aren't meant to be there through your whole party. They're a leg up, it's a single player game not a multiplayer one. You don't know who you're summoning, having the ability to summon also makes it so that you can be invaded, the summoned party can only go so far etc.
> 
> 
> ... The servers aren't split.
> ...



Clearly you don't know.  It has been said from day one that their are multiple servers and you have to continuously log off and on to attempt to get on the same one as someone you are trying to summon.  I did it many times.  Where as in Demon's Souls if your friend put his sign down you would see it instantly.  Once you are on NG+++++ there really isn't a whole lot to keep you playing single player.   

Also you are missing something if you think this is a single player game. Arkham City, Vanquish, Fallout New Vegas, Zelda Skyward Sword are some examples of single player games.  Dark Souls is by definition decidedly not single player in any way shape or form unless you choose to play it offline.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 4, 2012)

The game gets more interesting the more you limit your playstyle.

I've basically been playing Tarkus with an axe instead of Greatsword (and some miracles) and it's been a blast, not to mention hilarious for online play.  Darkmoon twinks tryin' to get after me for killing Dark Sun Gwyndolin, get destroyed.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 4, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> The game gets more interesting the more you limit your playstyle.
> 
> I've basically been playing Tarkus with an axe instead of Greatsword (and some miracles) and it's been a blast, not to mention hilarious for online play.  Darkmoon twinks tryin' to get after me for killing Dark Sun Gwyndolin, get destroyed.



What kind of axe do you use?

I may get back into this game, I've been bored recently.


----------



## Wicked (Jan 4, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> The game gets more interesting the more you limit your playstyle.
> 
> I've basically been playing Tarkus with an axe instead of Greatsword (and some miracles) and it's been a blast, not to mention hilarious for online play.  Darkmoon twinks tryin' to get after me for killing Dark Sun Gwyndolin, get destroyed.



The game gets more interesting when you trade in the game for another game.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 4, 2012)

yeah


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 4, 2012)

oh please, Demon's Souls has a Guts build for a reason



Really Dark Souls is going easy on us.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 4, 2012)

Mura said:


> What kind of axe do you use?
> 
> I may get back into this game, I've been bored recently.



Greataxe.

Hard to use initially, and the return is kinda low at the start,  but it  starts wrecking shit later game.  Simple moveset, but damn.



Nature Breeze said:


> The game gets more interesting when you trade in the game for another game.



Hurfdurf


----------



## Id (Jan 5, 2012)

Just got this..game. Cant dive into it until the weekend.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 5, 2012)

enjoy dying


----------



## TRI05 (Jan 5, 2012)

>2012
>still playing dark souls


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm sorry your ritalin-addled attention span doesn't last too long.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## Velocity (Jan 6, 2012)

Why would PC gamers want Dark Souls? They're too busy with Skyrim to care.


----------



## Wicked (Jan 6, 2012)

Skyrim is not that good either. At least dark souls has multiplayer


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 6, 2012)

I don't see a game like Dark Souls, which is so heavily focused on precision timing dexterity (made for a controller) would be ported well to the PC without a lot, and I mean a fuckton, of dedication.

And From isn't exactly a PC developer.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 6, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I don't see a game like Dark Souls, which is so heavily focused on precision timing dexterity (made for a controller) would be ported well to the PC without a lot, and I mean a fuckton, of dedication.
> 
> And From isn't exactly a PC developer.



Plus they'd only complain about the lack of dedicated servers and modification support.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Jan 6, 2012)

You can easily get a controller for PC. In fact, I use my ps3 controller for most single player games on PC. Hell, there's even games such as Assassin's Creed, batman, etc on PC(and also was made for controller) which pretty much have a complicated control scheme if not more than Dark Souls, ESPECIALLY for keyboard/mouse, I really don't see the problem.


----------



## Helix (Jan 6, 2012)

Aji Tae said:


> Why would PC gamers want Dark Souls? They're too busy with Skyrim to care.



Why would PC gamers want less video games? I would jizz everywhere for Dark Souls on PC and buy it again. At least the online portion wouldn't suck balls.

Matter of fact, here, I found this. Everyone sign this shit right now:


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## Dokiz1 (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## Stumpy (Jan 6, 2012)

Yup. Making my first post in this thread just for the PC version. I borrowed my bro's copy on PS3, but PC is always my preferred platform. Dark Souls would fit right in with other hardcore PC games.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 6, 2012)

you don't have good reason and you're deluding yourself if you think you do.

You want to play Dark Souls on your computer. That is the only truth to every single person who's pitching for this.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 6, 2012)

Who the hell is that asshole with a catalyst and pyro flame?


----------



## zenieth (Jan 6, 2012)

a douchebag

you should stick to a single magic tree and fuck the others.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 6, 2012)

>just two

Bitch, I rock all three.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 6, 2012)

legit question, what the hell do you guys think Humanity is?


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 7, 2012)

Taurus Versant said:


> you don't have good reason and you're deluding yourself if you think you do.
> 
> You want to play Dark Souls on your computer. That is the only truth to every single person who's pitching for this.


I'm not sure if you were talking to me, but what reason beyond simply preferring to play games on PC do I need as a reason for wanting Dark Souls on PC?

Also why would any current Dark Souls fans not want a PC port to happen? That is more money for From Software and more people to play the great game they made.

I linked this in my last post, but the following Youtube video makes a better argument that I could.


----------



## Helix (Jan 7, 2012)

22,000+ signatures in one day


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 8, 2012)

it increases atk by 40% IIRC


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 8, 2012)

Thats interesting, no wonder who owned them so badly.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 8, 2012)

I'd rather be massacred by someone who's being creative than a bunch of twinks flipping around in in full Havel's with Zaphanders left and right.  GOOD ON YA.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## Ishamael (Jan 8, 2012)

zenieth said:


> legit question, what the hell do you guys think Humanity is?


Something related to the soul I think. Gwyn used his own soul to kindle the first flame and we use humanity to kindle bonfires. 

My only problem with the club weapons is that they look rather ugly. Almost all the great hammers do though.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 8, 2012)

Grant looks pretty bitchin', though you need some serious stats to use it properly.

The only weapon I've found with an S scaling stat is the Demon's Greataxe.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 8, 2012)

Bow of Pharis is an S in Dexterity


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 8, 2012)

I might have to try that with a Dex build later on.  Really haven't tried my hand at bows yet.

A fully upgraded Grant does pretty good with damage scaling B and A for Str and Fth, respectively.  It doesn't quite have the wow factor of a +15 raw or a +5 Lightning, but the total output is just over 700 right now, and roughly half of it is magic damage.


----------



## Wicked (Jan 9, 2012)

2012 and people are still playing this game?


----------



## zenieth (Jan 9, 2012)

Man you are slow as fuck.

Like four days late on that joke.


----------



## Wicked (Jan 9, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Man you are slow as fuck.
> 
> Like four days late on that joke.


----------



## Helix (Jan 9, 2012)

>2012
>not playing Dark Souls on PC

Feels bad man


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 9, 2012)

>not being PC+PS3+Wii masterrace
>2012

step your game up, guys


----------



## Velocity (Jan 9, 2012)

Taurus Versant said:


> >not being PC+PS3+Wii masterrace
> >2012
> 
> step your game up, guys



I know right? These consoles have all been out for more than half a decade. Anyone that doesn't have them by now is a nutjob.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 9, 2012)

No PS3

>not ashamed


----------



## The World (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 9, 2012)

Saw that guy in the vid posted by genome use a lightning balder side sword. Is that this games version of the penetrating sword?


----------



## Id (Jan 9, 2012)

Help a noob out. I wish to build my character into an effective  mage/knight that can cast Homing Crystal Soulmass, Wrath of the Gods etc.. 

My Character 

*Spoiler*: __ 




Character: Bust Down Hoe
Level: 38
Vitality: 20
Attunement: 12
Endurance: 20
Strength: 20
Dexterity: 17
Resistance: 12
Intelligence: 10
Faith: 10




Equipment

*Spoiler*: __ 



Elite Knight Set
Drake Sword
Knight Shield
Havel's Ring.


----------



## Ishamael (Jan 9, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> A fully upgraded Grant does pretty good with damage scaling B and A for Str and Fth, respectively.  It doesn't quite have the wow factor of a +15 raw or a +5 Lightning, but the total output is just over 700 right now, and roughly half of it is magic damage.


At 34 str. and 40 faith my Grant does 740ish damage I believe which should be slightly more or less then almost any +5 lightning weapon. The R2's pretty nice if you can time it properly against players but the thing that makes it so good is the rolling R1 (same as the Great Club, Smough's hammer and some other weaponers) which does really good damage and you can roll around easily to any side with it and punish someone going for a backstab. 



Sinestro said:


> Help a noob out. I wish to build my character into an effective  mage/knight that can cast Homing Crystal Soulmass, Wrath of the Gods etc..
> 
> My Character
> 
> ...


Pick either intelligence or faith and stick with it, using both at lower levels is ineffective. If your just looking to go through the game I would go with int. as HCSM makes a lot of bosses easy mode. My advice is to first pump vit. and end to 25 and equip the ring of favor and protection. That will give you enough hp for your first play through and you'll be able to some decent armor. After that pump int. to 44 and you'll be set. The Moonlight Greatsword should be your primary weapon even though it's a pain to get.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 9, 2012)

Pretty much what ishmael said

if you're going after a spellswordsman type it's best to focus on one of those two and leave dex and strength as secondary, they'll be there to fit your particular requirements for weapons that you'll likely transform to be boosted by your magic


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 9, 2012)

Ishamael said:


> At 34 str. and 40 faith my Grant does 740ish damage I believe which should be slightly more or less then almost any +5 lightning weapon. The R2's pretty nice if you can time it properly against players but the thing that makes it so good is the rolling R1 (same as the Great Club, Smough's hammer and some other weaponers) which does really good damage and you can roll around easily to any side with it and punish someone going for a backstab.



Well, you're two handing it.

I'm talking about single handed use, since it requires 50 STR to wield.  The best scaling stat is FAI, though, which is A instead of the STR scaling at B.  The moveset isn't anything special, but quick enough to be a great guard break, especially since over half of the damage can be divine, usually bypassing shields.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 9, 2012)

POssible DLC!!!!


----------



## Helix (Jan 9, 2012)

Me gusta           .


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 9, 2012)

also a really good read on dark souls and how about its difficulty

and this opne comparing dark souls storytelling to skrim


----------



## Wicked (Jan 9, 2012)

I hope the DLC comes with improving Covenants and a better understanding of the story because the Iron got cold last year. The iron will never be hot again this year


----------



## Ishamael (Jan 9, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Well, you're two handing it.
> 
> I'm talking about single handed use, since it requires 50 STR to wield.  The best scaling stat is FAI, though, which is A instead of the STR scaling at B.  The moveset isn't anything special, but quick enough to be a great guard break, especially since over half of the damage can be divine, usually bypassing shields.


Yeah that's true. The only weapons I ever use shields with are rapiers and katana's. I 2H almost everything else. 

The split damage is indeed nice if players don't have good a magic rating on their shields but more and more people seem to be using the crest shield.



Lord Genome said:


> POssible DLC!!!!


One of the few games we're I'm not mad at all that there's DLC. Really looking forward to this.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 9, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> POssible DLC!!!!



bullshit

I mean I'd love it, but I don't believe a word of it


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 9, 2012)

its not completley crazy theres room for it

weapon aditions, centipede door, the rubble in the forest, right outside entrance to Depths (the door) there's an iron grille gate leading somewhere dark Root Valley (coming out of the area with the Titanite Demon, where you normally turn left, there's a rock wall to the right with a huge area you view, unknown City - debated as the actual entrance once inside Blighttown. From the cemetery stairs leading into the Catacombs, you can see this giant unventured city. From Blighttown;'s first campfire, you can see the great entry-way as well...


----------



## Ishamael (Jan 9, 2012)

Well from what I've read on GFaqs this site isn't exactly the most reliable however Miyazaki's stance on DLC when asked about it in an interview was "we have no plans at this time."

I really want it to be true.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm not against it.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm still leaning towards From's "the game is complete at launch" stance.

I'd love it, but I'd rather not be disappointed.


----------



## The World (Jan 11, 2012)

Ishamael said:


> Well from what I've read on GFaqs this site isn't exactly the most reliable however Miyazaki's stance on DLC when asked about it in an interview was "we have no plans at this time."
> 
> I really want it to be true.



Who cares?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 11, 2012)

So I fight the four kings today and I summon a guy. I jump down the abyss hole and get ready to fight. My phantom drops down the hole and dies because he ain't wearing the ring.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 11, 2012)

oh shit do you have to wear the ring if your a phantom?


----------



## zenieth (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah some guys I co oped with always forget

it's sad.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 12, 2012)

Mura said:


> So I fight the four kings today and I summon a guy. I jump down the abyss hole and get ready to fight. My phantom drops down the hole and dies because he ain't wearing the ring.



ENJOY THEIR EXTRA HEALTH

The first time I co-oped on the 4 Kings both phantoms ran straight through the door way, down the hole and died, and I get assmangled by like 3 Kings at once since they had so much fucking help.


----------



## Krory (Jan 12, 2012)

To play, or not to play...


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 12, 2012)

Depends on whether or not you like Rogue-likes.

Lots of Dungeon Crawling, heavy emphasis on gameplay, combat and mastering your individual playstyle (there are really a huge variety of ways to play, from slightly different to vastly) and, yes, the difficulty.  Not as hard as the people who've never played or dislike the game, but not as easy as all the "LOL SO EASY" crowd likes to say.  Story is incredibly minimalistic, but well done, in my opinion; very interesting, but doesn't smack you in the face, so you have look for it and piece it together. 

Online component is honestly an incredibly large part of the game, though I played the game once through without it, and was fine.  Easily one of the more unique aspects of it, though.


----------



## Krory (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm not much of an online player personally, so as long as I'll be okay steering away from that.

I'm not sure I'm good at difficult games or not - I've played a few of games on the highest difficulties but I'm not sure how that would compare since it's mostly shit like Mass Effect, Gears of War, and Alan Wake. But I'm not the type of person to get extremely frustrated. I can put the controller down and walk away. Is this the kind of game that will change me into people like IGN reviewers who give a game a 2 when they can't do something?

Dungeon crawlers interest me and the sound of the idea that your class actually MEANS something like every other RPG in the world sounds interesting.

Can't afford to buy it right now (Mass Effect 3, all my money) but I added it to my GameFly queue.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 12, 2012)

Well, online isn't really what you might think (but it is, I guess) you can play online without every meeting anyone, or you can co op and get invaded and have crazy battles.  I found the game fine without it but it is quite a different experience between the two.

The difficulty is something of a misnomer; for as hard as the game is, I can only think of a few genuinely frustrating parts in the game.  It rewards a player who thinks, judges and learns from your mistakes.  Small enemies can kill you even near the end game, if you play stupidly.  What I like about it is that the game is as easy or as hard as you make it.

As for classes, it's another kind of grey area.  There are no official "classes" of which to speak; your starting 'class' really only determines your beginning stats and equipment, and everything else depends on you.   You mold your character however you want; I've made a slow, monster Tank class clad in pure Iron and using nothing but Hammers and Miracles (magic), a Pyromancer who uses both fire and quick swords, and dodges instead of blocking and a basic Knight who used Spears and Swords, medium armor with some magic on the side.  It's really up to you.


----------



## Antlion6 (Jan 16, 2012)

Got this on Saturday. Didn't play Demon's as I heard about it too late and it was eclipsed by other titles when I did hear of it.

I love the free roaming. Just lets you loose and says go. Really enjoying it so far. Kind of wish it elaborated on some things, like encumberance, weapon requirements etc, but I guess thats what the wiki is for.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 16, 2012)

I really do love that most of the bosses are 100% optional.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 16, 2012)

I look at them as free souls. I try to avoid storyline bosses until I want to fight them.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 16, 2012)

zenieth said:


> I really do love that most of the bosses are 100% optional.



Technically, only *five* are compulsory. Nine if you don't use the glitch to bypass four of them.

Asylum Demon
Belfry Gargoyles
Quelaag
Ornstein & Smough
Seathe
Bed of Chaos
Nito
Four Kings
Gwyn

The other thirteen can be ignored completely, since none of them are even remotely necessary.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 16, 2012)

There are entire areas that are completely avoidable.

Some hidden enough you can play several times and not find them, if you're not looking.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 16, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> There are entire areas that are completely avoidable.
> 
> Some hidden enough you can play several times and not find them, if you're not looking.



Lower Undead Burg, Darkroot Basin, The Depths, half of Blighttown, the Great Hollow and Ash Lake are the ones you can miss, I think...

Or am I missing any?


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 16, 2012)

Ash Lake being the biggest, but pretty much.

I suppose the secret Bonfire in Sen's Fortress, albeit a pretty small area, is a fairly unfound area of the game.


----------



## Id (Jan 16, 2012)

Damn this game seriously chokes in Blight Town....I mean there are other parts that struggle with frame rate issues, but the game Chokes if the character *walks to fast*. 

If From Soft, is working on the next [insert title] Souls, they need to do some serious optimizing.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 16, 2012)

>valley of drakes
>blight town
>lol


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 16, 2012)

Wait, Valley of Drakes has framerate issues?

As far as I'm aware, only the upper levels of Blighttown really had any issues.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 16, 2012)

I fought gaping dragon, forgot to kill that magician, he powered up gaping dragon, I got one shotted.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 16, 2012)

I got my ass handed to me by that Channeler up there the first time I fought it.

Holy shit I got steamrolled and I was so mad.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 16, 2012)

This one was on new game+ and I said fuck it, lets see what happens. I certainly did see what happened. Gaping dragon swatted me once to kill me.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 16, 2012)

Summoned for gaping

Had a dragon slayer bow and 155+ dragonslayer arrows

was like "WHY the fuck not?"

Bitches call me Hawkeye Gough


----------



## Id (Jan 16, 2012)

>Darkroot Garden
>3 Great Feline
>


----------



## zenieth (Jan 16, 2012)

people actually take on those things?


----------



## Id (Jan 16, 2012)

Yeah. >_>

One alone is a challenge. Take all 3, and  your in for a vicious beating at 3 frames per sec.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 16, 2012)

No I meant, people actually head that way?

I didn't even know those fuckers existed until NG++


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 17, 2012)

I spent like 2 hours dicking around in the Dark Root Garden as a summon for people.

Shit was hilarious.

My flippy-spinny mage was ganking motherfuckers with Magic Spam like the coward she is, and we had a blast.  The best part it's not just 1 v 3; usually it was 2 v 2 (or 3, in their favor) and it was an awesome battle, since all those NPCs get in the fray, too.  I'm going to do some more later.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Buskuv (Jan 18, 2012)

I will be disappointed if I already have it.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 19, 2012)

You know

I'd pay cold hard cash for an Alvina app

She could just randomly say anything

even the most mundane shit

and it'd be worth it because that voice is Orgasmic


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 19, 2012)

are the background cat noises necessary?


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 19, 2012)

Yes, yes they are.

Also, mowing down Darkwraiths when I'm trying to get to 4 Kings is hilarious.  I'm not farming, so go fuck yourselves you whiny assholes; you invaded me.


----------



## Ishamael (Jan 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-62fhmWDkx8&feature=g-u-u&context=G2ff107eFUAAAAAAAWAA[/YOUTUBE]

The voice acting in this game.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 19, 2012)

Laurenthius

just fucking Laurenthius OF THE GREAT SWAMP


----------



## The World (Jan 19, 2012)

Best voice acting I've ever seen in a Japanese game.


----------



## Griever (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm loving this game, i was kinda disappointed at first cause i heard it was harder then demons soul's yet i was ziping though it boss after boss..... and then Quelaag came into the picture and shit got serious, I'm still trying to put the bitch down after two days of utter failure


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 20, 2012)

Quelaag?



She's easy mode if you're not made of stone; just get a good fire shield and she's easy peasy.

Invading in the Darkroot Garden is fucking hilarious, because there can be fucking 5 other players in there at a time, and shit gets so laggy it's unreal.  In the fray you can make a cool 50k souls passively.  You could just hide in Chameleon somewhere and acquire the souls of the fallen invaders.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 20, 2012)

Dickstab forest is the best souls grinding ground

I remember earning 1.2 mil there once


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 20, 2012)

Eventually it's all just an extra.

You can level yourself into oblivion but then it's hard to find anyone to PVP with.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 20, 2012)

true I find the most mundane shit to blow souls on.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm still pretty bad as an invader, though.

Usually I have more fun fighting off people with the host or with phantoms than the opposite.


----------



## Griever (Jan 20, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Quelaag?
> 
> 
> 
> She's easy mode if you're not made of stone; just get a good fire shield and she's easy peasy.



Yeah, i just beat her without even taking a hit  I think the problem was the first time i fought her i went way too fast, and from there on i was way too cautious, and the last time i just went with it


----------



## Id (Jan 23, 2012)

Speaking of Ornstein and Smough was tough....But only because Ornstien had a death wish, and constantly walked into my spells aimed at Smough.  

And now I am the proud owner of Ornstein set. Makes me feel like Aiolia of Leo is in this bitch, laying a lightining boltdono on this biatch.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 23, 2012)

Leeroy Set > Ornstein set


----------



## Lamb (Jan 23, 2012)

Aji Tae said:


> Lower Undead Burg, Darkroot Basin, The Depths, half of Blighttown, the Great Hollow and Ash Lake are the ones you can miss, I think...
> 
> Or am I missing any?



Painted World?


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 23, 2012)

Ornstein would be better if you got the red underarmor and the plume on the helmet; it feels lacking.  Though I use it with the antiquated headpiece thing instead of the Lion helm, for my Magic Ninja build that I've been derping around with.

I think I've 3 for 4 people in the Tomb of the Giants that I had previously invaded, most of which I killed at one point.  I usually switch between invading and putting down a summon sign and when it happens, much mirth is had.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 23, 2012)

It's not a plump

it's his hair


----------



## zenieth (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Praetor (Jan 23, 2012)

Just wondering, am I the only one who purposefully uses the Valley of Drakes to skip Blighttown every time? My least favorite area thus far, mostly because I get lost.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 23, 2012)

Though I didn't intend to do it, I actually skipped Blighttown almost entirely by trying to get the Quelaag Fury Sword as soon as possible, so I beat the shit out the Drakes and high-tailed it to the far side of the Swamp area and completely forgot about it.  I still need to do it since there's a Firekeeper soul in there somewhere.

And some other stuff.


----------



## Praetor (Jan 23, 2012)

Yeah, I usually get lost when I try to leave and wind up in the Keeper soul place anyways. I've been through quite a few times since I tend to make a new character each time I kill O and S.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 23, 2012)

Praetor said:


> Just wondering, am I the only one who purposefully uses the Valley of Drakes to skip Blighttown every time? My least favorite area thus far, mostly because I get lost.



I'll go far enough to pick up the Iaito, but then I'll usually go around to the Valley of the Drakes entrance since the Fire Keeper's Soul is closer to there and I prefer that the last Bonfire I rested at isn't actually in Blighttown (teleporting out, yay!).


----------



## Praetor (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm just as happy to buy one from Shiva. He sells all the good stuff.

Also, as a tangent, am I correct in assuming your name comes from THE Aji Tae of Jushin? If so, good choice.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 23, 2012)

Bought this game two days ago, haven't tried it out yet. I will eventually. :3


----------



## Velocity (Jan 23, 2012)

Praetor said:


> I'm just as happy to buy one from Shiva. He sells all the good stuff.



Shiva sells the Iaito? I never managed to get a Washing Pole from him since I always killed him and his invisininja for their gear (I love the Murakamo).



> Also, as a tangent, am I correct in assuming your name comes from THE Aji Tae of Jushin? If so, good choice.



Aji Tae was inspired by me, since I can also make people explode without looking at them.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 23, 2012)

winny namechange to vempeer


----------



## Praetor (Jan 23, 2012)

Yeah, I killed the ninja for the ring, but Shiva actually managed to kill me afterwords. Embarrassing. I already had to pay to rejoin the covenant since somebody invaded me and stood by one of the covenant members and forced me to inadvertently break it, so I'm glad I had the sense to buy up all Shiva's goods first. He carries a lot of the more exotic and useful weapons, and I wish you didn't have to do the forest hunters to make him a merchant.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 23, 2012)

one of these days

I'll fuck around with the face constructor


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 23, 2012)

Shiva sells Uchi, Iato is a unique weapon.

I joined the forest covenant just to murder everyone and get their shit.

Like a boss.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 23, 2012)

^ knows what is up.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 23, 2012)

Darkwraithin' in the Archives today.

Sometimes it really wasn't fair.


----------



## Praetor (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh yeah, that's right.

For face editor I just hit the "same/different" slider a few times and call it a day. Never gonna see it anyways.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm usually sporting the Crown of Dusk for that magic boost, so I do.

Crown of Dusk + Ornstein's armor looks swag as fuck.


----------



## Id (Jan 24, 2012)

Ornstein Set + Helm of the Giants makes you look fucking


----------



## Badalight (Jan 24, 2012)

I do Ornstein's armor + Sunlight maggot. Makes you look like Orochi or something. It's awesome.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 24, 2012)

Looking through some pics of the females in this game. Too bad Priscilla didn't have her own covenant to join.


----------



## Praetor (Jan 24, 2012)

The Fair Lady is the only covenant I need.

That being said, I find Priscilla pretty interesting. Dark Souls' background is really interesting because you have to work for every detail. One of the only game "lore" thingys I've ever cared about.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 24, 2012)

THE LADY IS A LIE

I tried rolling nothing but a Kirk build today while invading--it was awesome.

I suppose not entirely so, since I had Darkwood Grain Ring, but nothing but Armor of Thorns, Spiked Shield and Barbed Straight Sword.  Once you realize the armor can stunlock low poise armors, shit gets real.  Now to fix that fucking netcode.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 25, 2012)

I can never figure out who the black dragon is.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 25, 2012)

That's the dragon covenant leader


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 25, 2012)

Ahhh, alright.

I guess it's the 'fur' that throws me off.

Speaking of a half finished covenant...


----------



## Praetor (Jan 25, 2012)

At least dragon works.
Nito is the coolest thing ever in concept, but it only sorta kinda maybe works.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 25, 2012)

I have never, in all my time playing the game, ever seen or completely understand what the Gravelord symbol does aside from making a nice dueling invitations.  When the screen flashes "THE HORRORS WILL END WHEN THE GRAVELORD SERVANT HAS BEEN DEFEATED" I, dunno, expected something to happen.

It never has.


----------



## Praetor (Jan 25, 2012)

Well, special monsters are supposed to spawn, and the gravelord is supposed to get half your souls when you die. The DS community is disorganized as fuck, so we know the monsters don't happen, but there seems to still be some confusion over the souls thing.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 25, 2012)

Well, I know what it _says_ will happen, but it never has.

I've had some pretty fun fights using the invasion sign, though, so it's not all bad.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 25, 2012)

Somewhat thankful that shit don't work

Had 2 of those things in Painted world. Black Phantom Harpies and Wheel skeletons would make me tell a certain group of individuals to do some unsavory things to their grandmother.


----------



## Ishamael (Jan 25, 2012)

The monsters do happen, I've fought a couple BP enemies and they are a huge pain. Which reminds that I really need to gravelord at some point. It's the only thing I really haven't done.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_WQm-H-G1U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 25, 2012)

That just makes me want to Gravelord all over again.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 25, 2012)

All the covenants need a patch

If only for some reward for rank 3.

Also so that Way of White isn't complete fodder.


----------



## Id (Jan 26, 2012)

Is CMW buff effected by the catalyst only, or does the character intelligence factor in as well?


----------



## Velocity (Jan 26, 2012)

Sinestro said:


> Is CMW buff effected by the catalyst only, or does the character intelligence factor in as well?



The Catalyst's Magic Adjust is multiplied by 1.4 and then added to your weapon's own attack rating. Your Intelligence obviously increases the Magic Adjust, but it has no direct effect on Crystal Magic Weapon.


----------



## Wicked (Jan 26, 2012)

zenieth said:


> All the covenants need a patch




It's too late for that. Just let this shitty game rot off and make the next IP in a few years or whenever it's on the way.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 26, 2012)

Wasn't talking to you Special K.


----------



## Griever (Jan 30, 2012)

Goddamn! i'm trying to get some people to invade me via 'eye of death' but how long does this damn thing take, it's been an hour already!...


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 31, 2012)

Ishamael said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-62fhmWDkx8&feature=g-u-u&context=G2ff107eFUAAAAAAAWAA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> The voice acting in this game.



ive never seen this before


this is great


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 31, 2012)

TARKUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUS


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 31, 2012)

Tarkus is awesome.

But try and get to him from the bonfine without a bunch of Twinks invading you.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 31, 2012)

Tarkus has godly stats.

He can take more shit than anyone.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 31, 2012)

I watched him kill the Iron Golem by himself.

It's happens.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 1, 2012)

made a new character and found out why theres no pvp

too many people are twinking it up in undeadburg


----------



## Praetor (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't like PVP much. I don't optimize my characters for it, but I assume everybody who invades me does, so I get spooked and make a beeline for the boss.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 1, 2012)

I try to have fun with PvP.

Sometimes you get lame invaders or hosts, but I've had some great fun with it.  Sometimes I'll become Kirk, Knight of Thorns and just invade people for giggles, rolling around everywhere.  Sometimes I'll put on the Symbol of Avarice, take off all my armor and weapons and then equip the dark hand and invade people--it's hilarious.  

And I've had lots of awesome battles with it, and I've yet to be backstabbed while bowing so that's good.  I don't really care about min/max bullshit since I'm playing to have fun, but some of my best encounters have been invaders.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 1, 2012)

Oh I love pvp to

Just not when I'm level 12 with bandit armor and get invaded by someone in full black knight gear


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 1, 2012)

BB glitch is a blessing and a curse.

It can make some PvE runs awesome but so many little kids (and I guess big manchildren) would rather exploit to win than have fun, but such is the nature of online gaming.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 1, 2012)

mad props to that guy for apologizing

ive never had frame rate issues lol


----------



## Griever (Feb 2, 2012)

So all my invasion items have stopped working, cracked eye orbs, convent ring and the like, none work  does anyone know anything about this problem?, they where working fine just a moment ago...


----------



## Badalight (Feb 2, 2012)

"There might not be a sequel" 

FFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Id (Feb 2, 2012)

Noob question. Will attempt to harvest some titanite slabs, from the crystal lizards. What amount of humanity is needed to improve my luck/drop ratio?


----------



## Ishamael (Feb 2, 2012)

He's being to hard on himself about it. I don't think anyone believes it took that much away from the game. And the only frame rate drops I've heard about are with Blighttown.



Griever said:


> So all my invasion items have stopped working, cracked eye orbs, convent ring and the like, none work  does anyone know anything about this problem?, they where working fine just a moment ago...


Are you in human form? The majority of invasion items require you to be human.



Sinestro said:


> Noob question. Will attempt to harvest some titanite slabs, from the crystal lizards. What amount of humanity is needed to improve my luck/drop ratio?


Crystal lizards drop rates can't be improved. So your item discovery is irrelevant.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 2, 2012)

Seriously "They might not forgive me... so I may not get another chance". Like what.

Yeah the framerate dropped on a few occasions, but that didn't ruin the game. It hardly even interfered with the game. It's one of From Software's best selling games of all time. If there is no continuation I will be disappoint.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 2, 2012)

Sinestro said:


> Noob question. Will attempt to harvest some titanite slabs, from the crystal lizards. What amount of humanity is needed to improve my luck/drop ratio?


crystal lizards dont respawn so their difficult to farm slabs from

best chance is the darkwraiths in New Londo(extremley rare drop)


----------



## Griever (Feb 3, 2012)

Ishamael said:


> Are you in human form? The majority of invasion items require you to be human.



It worked itself out, i was in human form yes they where just blacked out. Don't know what that was about, but it's fine now


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 3, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> mad props to that guy for apologizing
> 
> ive never had frame rate issues lol



Indeed, respect.


----------



## Antlion6 (Feb 3, 2012)

Not impressed by that apology. It sounds way too contrived or aimed to get sympathy or to garner demand for a sequel.

I believe its sold well and received alot of great reviews, so I think its a pure marketing ploy to decide the demand for a sequel.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 3, 2012)

Considering there's a 500k+ petition for the game just to be on PC

I doubt he has to worry about knowing people would want a sequel

I mean shit, you already pointed out that it sold well and got great reviews and it is already itself a sequel.


----------



## Antlion6 (Feb 3, 2012)

Thus why it makes no sense for him to come out saying 'I don't know if gamers will forgive us, we might not make a new game as a form of shame.'

They clearly know it sold well and that another one will sell well. I can only assume that this is some antic for interest.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 3, 2012)

Or he's hard on himself for simplistic things.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 3, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Considering there's a 500k+ petition for the game just to be on PC
> 
> I doubt he has to worry about knowing people would want a sequel
> 
> I mean shit, you already pointed out that it sold well and got great reviews and it is already itself a sequel.



Uh, the petition is at 84,000 FYI.



Though, this is From Software's second best selling game of all time, behind Tenchu: Wrath of Heaven.

Actually it may have even surpassed that by now, since the site info wasn't completely up to date.

Not only are sales good, but it's probably their most critically acclaimed game as well.

I don't think the apology is contrived at all. The japanese are very modest and he probably did feel really bad about the framerate issues. May seem silly to us, but not to the guy who invested so much time into the game for it to not come out perfect in his eyes.

edit: Yup, Dark Souls IS their best selling game of all time.

Dark Souls - 1.39 million copies sold
Tenchu: Wrath of Heaven - 1.14


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 3, 2012)

need mah Dark Forest


----------



## Velocity (Feb 3, 2012)

Taurus Versant said:


> need mah Dark Forest



If that was DLC for Dark Souls, I'd gladly shell out for it. Expanding Darkroot even further would be really neat.


----------



## Jesus Date (Feb 4, 2012)

Just beat the game with my second character (dex/faith build) and now I'm kinda burned out on DS...in fact I think I don't want to play any kind of rpg for a while now


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 5, 2012)

So long (and funny) story short, PS3 died and my work allows me to borrow stuff for a short time so I grabbed Dark Souls for the 360.

Is it... just me, or are there more dicks on Live than on PSN?  As in, completely not joking, totally serious.  I started co-oping for the Taurus Demon and Gargoyles and everyone just kind runs off, almost never any sort of gestures, and I've been banished before (more than twice) after clearing out a level danger (Havel, Iron Knight, Channeller).

Holy shit, what.

But, feels good to get the Elite Knight Set, Astora's Sword and the Dragon Crest Shield (for my Paladin run) without any glitching within 20 minutes of starting.  Master Key is fantastic.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 5, 2012)

Yeah there are more dicks on Live.

Never been banished after clearing a level for someone though.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 5, 2012)

I didn't even know people did that lol.


----------



## Id (Feb 6, 2012)

Working on a new build.  A dex/intel build. 

Investing 40/40 respectively. What would be a good bow+arrows to invest in?


----------



## zenieth (Feb 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O32ufmdQ6gk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Antlion6 (Feb 9, 2012)

Someone banished me when I told him I would help him kill the Bridge Dragon.

Only other time I got banished was after killing Havel with some guy.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 9, 2012)

Never happened until I was on Live.

And, fuck, there's a lot less people on Live, too, I rarely see summon signs and am rarely summoned, regardless of level or area.


----------



## Antlion6 (Feb 10, 2012)

I don't know why, but I tend to have about half an hour of absolutely nothing, and then a period of constant summoning. Didn't get summoned at all for ages, then got summoned within a minute of putting my sign down on four consecutive occasions.

I wonder if it has some kind of queue's at times.

I'im on PSN though.


----------



## dream (Feb 11, 2012)

> We've heard (as far back at 2010) Sony admit that it blundered big time by not publishing Demon's Souls in North America. Now we know why they passed. Shuhei Yoshida, Sony Computer Entertainment's head of product development, told Game Informer that he played two hours of the game as it was close to final, and walked away convinced it would be terrible.
> 
> "This is crap," Yoshida recalled saying. "This is an unbelievably bad game."
> 
> ...


----------



## The World (Feb 11, 2012)

Pff Yeah right. Yoshida just lacks taste is all.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 11, 2012)

Ahahaha what a dick. He got what he deserved


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 11, 2012)

I'll bet he died a lot.

Still funny, though; I love the passive-aggressive admittance of failure.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## Id (Feb 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UnUGxY_b00Y[/YOUTUBE]


"YOU DEFEATED!"


----------



## zenieth (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## Buskuv (Feb 21, 2012)

Sinestro said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UnUGxY_b00Y[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> "YOU DEFEATED!"



When game + manchild with tourettes become  a thing?


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## left4lol (Mar 20, 2012)

can't wait pek


----------



## zenieth (Mar 21, 2012)

Oh PC is finally getting DkS?


----------



## The World (Mar 21, 2012)

Oh god the mods! THE MODSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS 

2560 x 1440 here I cum


----------



## Helix (Mar 21, 2012)

left4lol said:


> can't wait pek



Oh please don't tease me.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 21, 2012)

you know, this pretty much guarantees wheel souls will be a thing that is factual.


----------



## dilbot (Mar 21, 2012)

the online goodness of a pc version...


----------



## The World (Mar 21, 2012)

Looks like added content might also come (to consoles I mean, PC seems to definitely be getting it) like The Witcher 2 is getting.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 21, 2012)

Can't fucking wait. PC Dark Souls 

I can see Dark Souls being great on the PC using a different UI. Instead of having to scroll through spells and items you can just hotkey them instead for instant use, switch between multiple weapons, etc. And them mods...

Lots of Jolly Cooperation in the future.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Mar 21, 2012)

A PC version would be awesome especially for people who want the game to be more challenging since currently all it does is just change the HP.

I hope someone makes an anti-invasion mod so I can just enjoy the game don't have to put up with that crap anymore. 

Let the people who want to PvP have there PvP but I don't want it forced on me.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 21, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> A PC version would be awesome especially for people who want the game to be more challenging since currently all it does is just change the HP.
> 
> *I hope someone makes an anti-invasion mod so I can just enjoy the game don't have to put up with that crap anymore. *
> 
> Let the people who want to PvP have there PvP but I don't want it forced on me.



It's not forced on you, you can turn it off by playing offline.


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2012)

*Dark Souls is this Generation's Best 8-bit Game*


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 22, 2012)

I can't wait to see Hatsune Miku and incredibly Buxom blue phantoms when I play it on PC!


----------



## Velocity (Mar 22, 2012)

Don't forget the ponies. It happened to Skyrim, so it'll happen to Dark Souls.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 22, 2012)

Nothing is sacred.


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2012)

I wanna ride Dragons and Ceaseless discharges.


----------



## Ishamael (Apr 1, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXB_2QXhAwQ[/YOUTUBE]

The new Dark Souls Design Works art book contains an interview with Miyazaki. EpicNameBro goes over the lore/new info that is revealed. Really interesting stuff. The explanation as to why Gwynevere has huge boobs is hilarious.


----------



## Tazmo (Apr 1, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

